#ubuntuone 2009-10-19
<brianchidester> hey kiddo
<brianchidester> oops
<flyguy97> What is the current status of the ubuntu1 service? I signed up a week ago and I am still not able to upload my files, the "add this computer" web site never came up.
<dobey> http://identi.ca/notice/12380005
<dobey> yay :)
<urbanape> is it that time?
<rodrigo_> urbanape: seems so, but jblount isn't doing his job, it seems :D
<dobey> jblount: hey hippy. wake up! :)
<urbanape> MEETING BEGINS (OR STARTS (OR WHATEVER))
<rodrigo_> me
<teknico> WHATEVER
<teknico> me
<urbanape> if you're on Desktop+, and want to contribute in a meaningful and productive manner, say "ME!" and tell us what you've DONE, what you have TODO, and what's BLOCKing you.
<urbanape> me
<teknico> "ME!"!="me"
<urbanape> ME!
<CardinalFang> me
<rodrigo_> who are we missing? dobey? statik?
<rodrigo_> shall I start?
<urbanape> go for it
<rodrigo_> • DONE: More XML<->HTML tomboy notes conversion fixes. Some evo-couchdb bugs debugging and fixing. GNOME 2.28.1 release tarballs
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). openSUSE/Fedora packaging with aquarius. API documentation for couchdb-glib. Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine?
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> teknico: go
<dobey> me
<teknico> DONE: completed branch adjusting form field display for the contacts edit form (#439090)
<teknico> TODO: passing through review and landing the branch that adjusts form field display for the contacts edit form (#439090); integrate the client-side code needed by delete buttons on repeatable sections of the contacts edit form (#439093); more fixes to the contacs web ui
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: urbanape
<urbanape> DONE: Reviewed some of teknico's branches. Got VPC images to test IE 7 and IE 8 with Win XP.
<urbanape> TODO: Test web ui on those browsers (and then take a shower).
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> CardinalFang: Europe
<CardinalFang> DONE: Avoided couchdb pid silliness, #442120.  debugging replication.
<CardinalFang> TODO: release desktopcouch or whatever is easiest to get into karmic.  Help test pull-from-u1couch replication.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: Apache proxy on datacenter u1couch is buggy.
<CardinalFang> dobey: You'reup.
<dobey> ☺ DONE: 1.0.2 release, Triage, Reviews
<dobey> ☹ TODO: trunk->stable backports, triage, bug fixes,
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<dobey> vds: ciao. che dici?
<vds> dobey: internet connection problems
<vds> dobey: what shall I do? :)
<vds> just report or say me?
<dobey> vds: just report :)
<vds> DONE:code review, tried to land branch to fix #449402
<vds> TODO: refactor the watch daemon to match the new controller APIs
<vds> BLOCKED: PQM doesn't like me :(
<dobey> heh. PQM needs to hone some people skills
<rodrigo_> these meetings without jblount are not the same :)
<dobey> heh
<urbanape> MEETING DONE AND OVER AND ENDS AND WHATEVER ELSE.
<dobey> he must be driving or something
<teknico> WHATEVER ELSE
<joshuahoover> fyi...if a user comes here for help, please ping me as i may (errr...probably will) miss it :)
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: 9.04 users having problems please read http://is.gd/4mLNC | File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 261, Protocol Revno is 73 | Release 1.1.0 (cleint) 1.0 (protocol)
<dobey> dpm: ping
 * jblount grumbles something about law enforcement in Florida
<dobey> jblount: clearly you need to tint your windows black so they can't see your earbuds
<dpm> hi dobey, pong
<jblount> dobey: Had I not been rocking my steven seagal esque poney tail, and the windows down, I wouldn't have wasted 15 minutes on the side of the road, but who's coutning ;)
<dobey> dpm: i was going to bug you for more specific info about the pot file not getting built, but i think i just found the problem :)
<dpm> dobey, ah, brilliant ;)
<dobey> not especially. i really don't want to do another upload :)
<dpm> dobey, well, I think this should be best fixed in the package and the new version uploaded, but if for some reason you cannot/don't want to do another upload, I can simply manually upload the template in LP, that's not a problem. You can simply give me the new template and I'll do it.
<dobey> dpm: well it's certaily easier/faster to just upload the template i guess
<dpm> dobey, yes, the only thing I'd like to ask you is to include the fix in the next upload, if possible. Out of curiosity, what was the problem?
<dobey> dpm: ubuntuone-client-preferences.desktop.in in POTFILES.in, but not in tarball
<dobey> dpm: so xgettext fails to generate the pot because it can't find the file
<dobey> i should have guessed that would happen...
<dpm> ahhh
<dpm> dobey, I must go now, but if you send me the new template, I'll upload it by tomorrow.
<dobey> dpm: i'll attach it to the bug
<dpm> great, thanks
<tcole> @reviewlist
<tcole> whoops, wrong channel
<magatz> i've installed ubuntuone on my kubuntu laptop (amd64)  and it works, but it does not on my workstation
<magatz> same version on both systems....
<magatz> the workstation doesn't get the oauth token...
<dobey> joshuahoover: ping ^ :)
<joshuahoover> thanks dobey
<joshuahoover> hi magatz: are you using kubuntu on your workstation? 9.04 or 9.10?
<magatz> 9.04 with karmic backports on both system
<magatz> kubuntu sure!
<joshuahoover> ok, and if you look at ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log on your workstation, what do you see in the last line?
<joshuahoover> magatz: so you're not using our ppa to install the ubuntu one client?
<magatz> i've followed the install guide on ubuntone web site
<magatz> but... while on the laptop i've installed ubuntuone 3 weeks backs
<joshuahoover> magatz: ok, can you let me know what that last line in the ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log file is?
<magatz> on the workstation just 3 days ago
<magatz> i'm on laptop now, the workstation is off now
<magatz> anyway i remember the syncronize log says No token available,
<magatz> btw, on the workstation i've not been able to authorize the computer
<joshuahoover> magatz: you'll need to upgrade the client and i believe the problem will be fixed...bug 451670 was affecting most 9.04 users and today we released a fix for this problem
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 451670 in ubuntuone-client "no HTTPSConnection._tunnel_host in python <= 2.6.2" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451670
<jcastro> server problems? I get Internal Server Error on /notes
<magatz> thanks trying tomorrow
<rmcbride> jcastro: we think that's the case. Looking at it now
#ubuntuone 2009-10-20
<jcastro> dobey: http://paste2.org/p/476138
<jcastro> I think my client broke
 * jcastro makes explosion sounds
<jcastro> there's nothing in my keyring about ubuntuone according to seahorse
 * pfibiger makes more explosion sounds
<pfibiger> those are fun!
<sageNsand> Im testing Karmic 9.10. When I press Connect in the applet nothing happens. I can login to my cloud and my files have never been updated ever. I think pressing Connect is suppose to send a command to update. Is this the way update works?
<dobey> jcastro: oauth-login.log doesn't have anything useful in it?
<Bossmanbeta> Hi, I am suffering from this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/451670  Launchpad claims a fix was released. I did an apt-get upgrade, I believe the latest version was applied, but I am still suffering from this error.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 451670 in ubuntuone-client "no HTTPSConnection._tunnel_host in python <= 2.6.2" [Critical,Fix released]
<dobey> when you run ubuntuone-client-applet from the command line, it reports that exact AttributeError trace on the console?
<Bossmanbeta> stand by
<Bossmanbeta> last line is: AttributeError: HTTPSConnection instance has no attribute '_tunnel_host'
<Bossmanbeta> I am looking in the syndaemon-exceptions.log
<Bossmanbeta> should I be looking elsewhere
<dobey> what does "dpkg -l ubuntuone-client-gnome" say you have installed?
<Bossmanbeta> 1.0.1+r257-0ubuntu1~ppa1~jaunty
<dobey> you don't have the new version installed
<dobey> run apt-get update
<Bossmanbeta> i did an apt-get upgrade
<Bossmanbeta> and update
<Bossmanbeta> i even tried a dist-upgrade
<dobey> when?
<Bossmanbeta> 2 mins ago
<Bossmanbeta> wait
<Bossmanbeta> .......................
<dobey> the fix is in 1.1+r261
<Bossmanbeta> <--looking stupid for the moment.  0.0
<Bossmanbeta> holy ka-crap
<Bossmanbeta> I didn't do an update
<Bossmanbeta> my fault
<Bossmanbeta> sorry :\
<dobey> :)
<Bossmanbeta> <humble apologies>
<Bossmanbeta> ya it's workin :)
<Bossmanbeta> 1 question then :)
<dobey> ok
<Bossmanbeta> any way to get this working on Android? :)  would I have to use the browser I suppose?
<dobey> i don't really know anything about android development
<Bossmanbeta> Ok I can ask in #android
<Bossmanbeta> do you know if ubuntuone works on mobile browsers though?
<Bossmanbeta> (I haven't tried)
<Bossmanbeta> (trying right now)
<dobey> the web? depends on the browser. it works on my Palm Pre. i think the web guys might also be working on a view formatted for mobile though
<dobey> <- not a web guy :)
<Bossmanbeta> eh
<Bossmanbeta> it comes up -- laggy
<Bossmanbeta> (on wifi)
<Bossmanbeta> ..says "Loading ..." on the file listing panel
<Bossmanbeta> This is a G1
<dobey> there is a fair amount of JS
<dobey> it might be a bit slow
<Bossmanbeta> yea
<Bossmanbeta> it's stuck on Loading ....
<Bossmanbeta> guess not
<Bossmanbeta> I'll ask in #android
<Bossmanbeta> thank you for the tip .. it helps to apt-get update :D
<dobey> indeed
<Bossmanbeta> another question
<Bossmanbeta> could I mount an ubuntuone folder with ecryptfs?
<dobey> don't see why not, but i'm not entirely sure how ecryptfs works exactly
<dobey> but i must go
<dobey> time to sleep for me :)
<Bossmanbeta> thanks again dobey
<dobey> sure
<dobey> later
<Bossmanbeta> Anyone know if UbuntuOne supports ecryptfs locally on the UbuntuOne folder?
<Bossmanbeta> how do you force ubuntuone to sync with the cloud?
<Bossmanbeta> I've just added files but I don't yet see it on the web interface
<Bossmanbeta> how do you force ubuntuone to sync with the cloud?
<Bossmanbeta> I've just added files but I don't yet see it on the web interface
<Bossmanbeta> how do you force ubuntuone to sync with the cloud? I tried disconnecting/re-connecting, doesn't seem to work and I've added files I don't yet see in the web interface.
<magatz> thanks everybody for the fix to ubuntuone client! now works like a charm on kubuntuy 9.04!
<lodder> using karmic on ubuntu server with freenx and ubuntuone-applet is telling it's updating but no changes occure, is there a log or an other way I can see what it's doing?
<teknico> lodder, look in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log
<lodder> teknico: ok
<lodder> teknico: NoAccessToken: No access token found.
<lodder> how do i solve this
<teknico> aquarius, ideas? ^^
<lodder> teknico: when i press connect on my other system it goes directly to ubuntu one for token now it dosn't
<teknico> lodder, do you see a line with /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon when running "ps aux | grep syncdaemon" ?
<lodder> yes
<lodder> maby remove all the configs
<teknico> try quitting the applet, running "u1sdtool -q", and launching the applet again
<lodder> done now i'll do connect
<lodder> when i press connect I get this: NoAccessToken: No access token found.
<teknico> what version of ubuntuone-client do you have?
<magatz> i'm back again: the applet disconnect after a few seconds it is started
<lodder> teknico: how do I check it?
<magatz> the sync log says: Failure: twisted.internet.error.ConnectionLost: Connection to the other side was lost in a non-clean fashion: Connection lost.
<teknico> lodder, apt-cache show ubuntuone-client
<lodder> 1.0.2-0ubuntu1
<teknico> lodder, ok, that's the last stable one
<lodder> teknico: maby reboot :s
<magatz> obviosuly my connection works...
<teknico> lodder, I don't think it would help :-)
<teknico> magatz, I'll ask if there are service problems
<magatz> thanks
<lodder> teknico: I would need an authtoken
<teknico> lodder, is your machine behind a proxy server, by any chance?
<lodder> teknico: no, but when i start ubuntuone the first time i didn't go to the web page to add my pc
<lodder> ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.DBus - ERROR - Can't get the auth token
<lodder> an other error message
<teknico> lodder, magatz, would you both please file a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/ , so that we may better work on these problems?
<teknico> please include the ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log and ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log files
<teknico> thanks for now
<lodder> teknico: ok first lunch
<teknico> sure, no hurry :-)
<aquarius> lodder, are you using jaunty or karmic?
<Claudinux> curiosity: do you know when contacts page on ubuntuone will be available? thanks :)
<aquarius> teknico, not fetching the access token may be a problem with the jaunty package, because jaunty python doesn't have SSL -- https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/451670
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 451670 in ubuntuone-client "no HTTPSConnection._tunnel_host in python <= 2.6.2" [Critical,Fix released]
<teknico> aquarius, right
<aquarius> there is a fix for this but I'm not sure if it's been rolled out to a package yet
<teknico> Claudinux, very shortly
<Claudinux> thank you teknico
<lodder> aquarius: i'm using karmic
<lodder> teknico: aquarius still report a bug?
<aquarius> lodder, I'd like to talk you through a couple of things first to see if we can fix it, if you have time?
<lodder> aquarius: yes I have time
<aquarius> lodder, OK, so, in Applications > Accessories > Passwords and Encryption Keys, is there an "UbuntuOne" token under "login"?
<lodder> I can't find a Ubuntuone, but there is no login tab
<lodder> only have passwords, My personal keys, other Keys
<lodder> checked under Passwords
<lodder> Found nothing
<aquarius> ah, in Passwords, there should be two sections: "Passwords: login" and "Passwords: default"?
<lodder> aquarius: I only have Passwords: default
<aquarius> really?
<lodder> yes
<aquarius> no login keyring?
<lodder> you need screenshot?
<aquarius> no, I believe you, I'm just confused :)
<aquarius> I thought everyone got a login keyring.
<lodder> >I only have Passwors: default
<aquarius> weird.
<markgsaye> aquarius: I only have Passwords: login, but no Passwords: default
<lodder> Do I need to make it?
<aquarius> markgsaye, ah, that's OK; if nothing uses the default keyring then it won't be created (I only have one thing in it myself)
<markgsaye> ah ok
<aquarius> lodder, are there lots of things in the default keyring?
<lodder> a few things
<lodder> not important
<aquarius> OK, so it's working, at least.
<lodder> ;)
<aquarius> if you do "killall ubuntuone-client-applet" from a Terminal window (Applications > Accessories > Terminal), and then restart the applet from that same terminal ("ubuntuone-client-applet"), what does it give as an error?
<aquarius> (I think you did this above, so sorry if I'm going over old ground)
<lodder> redoing it
<lodder> raise NoAccessToken("No access token found.")
<aquarius> and your web browser didn't appear and take you to one.ubuntu.com?
<lodder> no it didn't appear maby I don't have a default browser?
<markgsaye> aquarius: should lodder try: xdg-open http://one.ubuntu.com/ ?
<lodder> markgsaye: that works
<aquarius> lodder, can you have a look at ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log, specifically the last part of it, and see if there's anything that looks like an error?
<aquarius> don't paste the contents of that file; it contains your secret tokens which other people should not see
<lodder> Starting Ubuntu One client version 1.0.2
<lodder> Unable to contact NetworkManager
<lodder> ^ ^ not installed it's a server :p
<aquarius> aha!
<aquarius> there's your problem.
<aquarius> The Ubuntu One client depends on NetworkManager.
<lodder> do I have to install it even if I have server?
<lodder> ah oke
<lodder> brb
<lodder> oke rebooted and also installed networkmanager
<lodder> aquarius: teknico thx it works now ;) I thinkg
<lodder> I had to to the auth token
<aquarius> excellent!
<teknico> lodder, great :-)
<lodder> how can I see that ubuntu one is busy?
<lodder> aquarius: teknico hwo can I also reset my ubuntu one files, and if you logged out does ubuntu one continue syncing?
<teknico> lodder, click on the applet, and you'll see a status message
<teknico> lodder, just delete the files you don't want to sync
<aquarius> I don't know if syncing can continue if you're logged out. I think it cannot, but it would be useful to hear from the filesync team on that -- verterok, for example -- about whether you can run the syncdaemon when not logged in
<teknico> lodder, no, the sync daemon is only active upon login
<teknico> aquarius, yeah, it would be useful, but what should happen on a multiuser machine?
<aquarius> teknico, don't know ;)
<aquarius> verterok, ?
<lodder> teknico: ok
<lodder> I have now an empty ubuntu one local folder
<lodder> 2009-10-20 13:44:01,036 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MARK (state: STANDOFF_WAITING_WITH_NETWORK_WITH_BOTHQ; queues: metadata: 5; content: 98; hash: 0, fsm-cache: hit=12045 miss=1770) ----
<lodder> is this ok ?
<teknico> lodder, yes, it's just a statistics marker message
<lodder> ah is there no other way
<lodder> and I don't have the icon
<lodder> help an other issue I tried logout anf login back in and now I lost my Ubuntu One folder: KeyError: '/home/lodder/Ubuntu One'
<lodder> it's now Ubuntu One.u1conflict/
<lodder> renamed it back to ubuntu one
<verterok> aquarius: yes, only logged it will sync
<aquarius> verterok, thanks; I thought that was the case but wasn't totally sure :)
<facundobatista> lodder, hi!
<verterok> lodder: hi, do you have the logs of the client?
<verterok> facundobatista: all yours :)
<facundobatista> lodder, that ^ :)
 * verterok -> coffee
<facundobatista> lodder, they're in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log
<lodder> facundobatista: I know that but I have placed a folder in the ubuntu one folder
<lodder> and I don't get it to see in the ubuntu one webinterface
<facundobatista> lodder, that my take some moments
<facundobatista> lodder, I'm worried about the conflict
<facundobatista> lodder, if you can share your log with me, I can learn how that happened
<lodder> facundobatista: oke, but I'm sorry to inform you I don't have time now
<lodder> I'll hopefullt be back in 30 min
<lodder> sorry for the inconvience
<facundobatista> lodder, ping me when you're back, thanks!
<lodder> facundobatista: ok
<aquarius> facundobatista, verterok, thanks for getting involved; I'm OK with working out problems with oauth but I don't really know much about why the .u1conflict stuff happens :)
<facundobatista> aquarius, neither we do ;) it's very strange, that's why I want the logs
<facundobatista> aquarius, I suspect something involving auth failures, though
<lodder> facundobatista: where do I upload the logs?
<facundobatista> lodder, you can pastebin them, send them by mail to me, or open a bug and attach them there
<lodder> i'll mail them :p
<lodder> facundobatista: can you give me your email addres
<lodder> and if you place the files in the ubuntu one folder the it should work
<lodder> or do I have to place it in my files?
<facundobatista> lodder, facundo@canonical.com
<facundobatista> lodder, do you have a "My Files" directory???
<facundobatista> verterok, ^
<facundobatista> lodder, which client version are you using?
<lodder> facundobatista: in my local ubuntu one folder no only the share
<facundobatista> lodder, where do you have a "My Files" dir?
<lodder> 0.2-0ubuntu1
<lodder> facundobatista: on the website
<lodder> thx for all the great help
<facundobatista> lodder, thank you
<lodder> 1.0.2-0ubuntu1
<verterok> lodder: better, 0.2 is *really* old client ;)
<aquarius> 0.2? blimey
<aquarius> oh, right, typo :)
<lodder> oke
<lodder> going to wait for more instructions
<magatz> ping: teknico
<magatz> opened a bug report
<magatz> bug 456217
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 456217 in ubuntuone-client "applet disconnects few seconds after restart" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/456217
<teknico> magatz, thanks
<teknico> markgsaye, if you got that problem too, want to add any details to the bug magatz created?
 * markgsaye checks
<facundobatista> lodder, I see in the logs that it uploaded a lot of files, and there some to go
<facundobatista> lodder, nothing appears on the web?
<lodder> no, sorry
<lodder> it remains empty
<lodder> is there a dely?
<facundobatista> lodder, yes, always, but I think we're suffering from longer delay than usual these days, :(
<lodder> facundobatista:is the loccation of the files ok?
<lodder> what is the normal delay?
<facundobatista> lodder, the changes are propagated through the different servers
<facundobatista> lodder, I really don't know what is "normal"
<lodder> ok
<lodder> i'll check it again in an hour or so, then I should have some results
<lodder> through ln i can put config files in ubuntu one right?
<facundobatista> lodder, ok, thanks
<facundobatista> lodder, yes, Ubuntu One is the place to put them
<aquarius> lodder, at the moment you need to put the actual files in ~/Ubuntu One and then put a symlink where the file used to be; you can't just put symlinks in your Ubuntu One folder
<lodder> aquarius: ok, i'll try to do it as soon as possible then ;)
<legend2440> why do i keep getting  Internal Server Error? all i'm trying to do is upload a small jpg file to test ubuntuone
<legend2440> i'm using  karmic
<bond> hi all. How long wait api yet?
<lodder> just check again still nothing .... 0 bytes Used
<dobey> bond: sorry?
<joshuahoover> legend2440: you're uploading via the web?
<jamalta_> morning
<legend2440> joshuahoover: yes
<joshuahoover> legend2440: ok, i'm checking on that right now
<dobey> hi jamalta_
<legend2440> joshuahoover: i go here  https://one.ubuntu.com/   sign in   press Upload File choose a small jpg in Browser and after a liitle while i get Internal Server Error
<joshuahoover> legend2440: thanks for the details!
<joshuahoover> legend2440: hmmm...so far i've been unable to reproduce...still trying
<legend2440> joshuahoover: just tried it again. here is the whole error msg
<legend2440> Internal Server Error
<legend2440> The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
<legend2440> Please contact the server administrator, webmaster@ubuntuone.com and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.
<legend2440> More information about this error may be available in the server error log.
<joshuahoover> legend2440: i'm trying with a different account now to see if that makes a difference
<legend2440> joshuahoover: doe it matter that i'm going directly to  https://one.ubuntu.com/  instead of using  Applications>Internet>Ubuntuone  app?
<joshuahoover> legend2440: no, it shouldn't...the web ui and the client are two separate interfaces to the service
<legend2440> ok
<legend2440> does it matter if i'm using a gmail account to log in?
<joshuahoover> legend2440: no, that shouldn't matter...i'm getting some 502 bad gateway errors now...asking some folks what that might be about
<legend2440> ok thanks for your help
<joshuahoover> legend2440: you're getting the 500 error consistently every time? (shouldn't happen at all, but just trying to get more info)
<legend2440> ok thanks
<legend2440> yes everytime
<teknico> MEETING BEGINS, MEETING STARTS: aquarius, CardinalFang, dobey, jblount, rodrigo, statik, teknico, urbanape, vds
<teknico> Welcome to the Ubuntu One Developers desktop+ meeting. Please say "me" if you are here to attend, and tell us what you're up to, using the DONE, TODO and BLOCK markers.
<teknico> me
<aquarius> me
<urbanape> me
<vds> me
<teknico> 4 out of 8
<dobey> me
<dobey> rodrigo_, jblount, statik
<teknico> oh, I meant rodrigo_, not rodrigo :-P
<rodrigo_> me
<CardinalFang> Is that a significant underscore?
<rodrigo_> CardinalFang: it is, without it, I don't get notifications from pidgin :)
<teknico> rodrigo_, isn't it time to shave it off? :-)
<rodrigo_> statik is sick, he sent a mail to the list
<teknico> let's go then
<teknico> DONE: fixed and landed the branch that adjusts form field display for the contacts edit form (#439090); helped two users on #ubuntuone; started improving the contacts web UI by fixing problems arising during first usage (#456267)
<teknico> TODO: more improvements to the contacts web UI (#456267); integrate the client-side code needed by delete buttons on repeatable sections of the contacts edit form (#439093)
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: aquarius
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: away for day; working with jasondavies on _all_dbs patch
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: u1couch crashing, trying to work out why; build hardy package for u1couch with _all_dbs patch; look at oauth-enabling twisted; make tomboy first-sync experience nicer
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED:
<aquarius> ⚃ BUG COUNT:https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~sil/+assignedbugs?field.tag=ubuntuone-karmic - 1
<aquarius> go go urbanape
<jblount> me
<urbanape> DONE: Still testing U1 UI in IE 8. Working on final UI tweaks for contacts UI.
<urbanape> TODO: Land a branch for contacts. Figure out whatever this new bug is on edge.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> vds: your turn.
<vds> DONE:still fighting  with PQM
<vds> TODO: setup a vm to simulate the PQM env and understand why my branch fails
<vds> BLOCKED: PQM still doesn't like me :(
<vds>  dobey all yours
<dobey> ☺ DONE: trunk->stable backports, triage, fixed clientdefs import issue for server tests, Fixed #455527
<dobey> ☹ TODO: triage, bug fixes,
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<dobey> rodrigo_: go
<rodrigo_> • DONE: More XML<->HTML tomboy notes conversion fixes. Fixed removal of multiple contacts in evo-couchdb
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). openSUSE/Fedora packaging with aquarius. API documentation for couchdb-glib. Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine?
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> next CardinalFang
<CardinalFang> Wait a sec.  Where did my "me" go?  It frightens me when I do that.
<CardinalFang> Too many terminals.
<CardinalFang> DONE: dekstopcouch packaging.  couchdb#3 uploaded into karmic.  iptables help.
<CardinalFang> TODO: upload desktopcouch 0.4.6. couchdb#4 upload to fix #456234.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None
<rodrigo_> CardinalFang: I assumed your comment about my nick was a "me" :D
<teknico> jblount is next
<jblount> DONE: Bug sorting, some calls, some code review, "update copy" branch started
<jblount> TODO: Finish update copy branch, look into next step
<jblount> BLOCKED: Slow intertubes
<teknico> great, thanks everyone
<teknico> MEETING ENDS, MEETING FINISHES
<rodrigo_> teknico: some guy has 'rodrigo' on this network, that's why I have the extra _ :(
<teknico> rodrigo_, I see
<teknico> rodrigo_, I feel you, someone has teknico on launchpad, and never even used it :-/
<rodrigo_> nick hijackers, yeah
<CardinalFang> Username speculation, bah!
<teknico> take cybersquatting to new heights, yay!
<dobey> dpm: ping
<dpm> hey dobey
<dobey> dpm: hey. the other string you marked as plural, i am not sure should be
<dobey> dpm: i believe the correct english grammar for "N of M" is that it's always plural
<dpm> dobey, I wasn't sure either, in my language it would make sense, but not having it wouldn't be incorrect either, but I figured out that languages with several more plural forms might need it
<dpm> dobey, also, I've got a question. I can upload the new template with the new msgid_plural strings, and the language packs will export the translations in the .mo files. But if this fix is still not uploaded with a new package, will gettext correctly pick up the translations? I mean, the code will have a msgid string, whereas the mo files will have two (or more) plural translations. I'm just wondering if this will work. If it doesn't, I don't consider the
<dpm> bug that critical, so I probably wouldn't want to risk a manual upload of the template
<dpm> anyway, I need to finish something else right now, so I might not be too responsive. I'll be back in a couple of hours
<dobey> dpm: the newly added one from your branch, it wouldn't pick up, no
<dobey> dpm: the s/P_/ngettext/ one should be ok though, since that's not a functional change, but style
<dpm> dobey, neither of them it would pick, I guess, since the fix in your branch is still not in the package, is it?
<dpm> so unless there is a new package upload, I think it's best if I don't manually upload any template
<dobey> dpm: the only thing that would be a problem is if you upload a template with the string that was switched from using _ to ngettext
<dobey> dpm: the other string that's already marked with P_ is fine to be in the template, after switching it to ngettext
<dobey> if it's not currently in the template, it's not getting translated anyway, and so ngettext is always falling back to the version in the code
<jcastro> dobey: reauthing my client did it and now it's all working
<dobey> jcastro: cool
<dpm> dobey, yes, the first one you are mentioning is what I was worried about.
<dobey> blah intltool
 * dobey finds another bug to fix
<Abzstrak> anyone else having problems with ubuntuone client no longer connecting?
<dobey> joshuahoover: ping ^ :)
<joshuahoover> Abzstrak: hi, are you on 9.04 or karmic beta?
<Abzstrak> 9.04
<Abzstrak> I have it on 4 machines, two are working, two stopped being able to login
<joshuahoover> Abzstrak: are they all up-to-date? we released a very important fix yesterday
<Abzstrak> yes
<Abzstrak> actually the second one stopped working after that update
<joshuahoover> Abzstrak: ok, are you getting any error messages?
<Abzstrak> the first one stopped about a week ago
<joshuahoover> Abzstrak: can you see any syncdaemon-exception.log files in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/?
<Abzstrak> no, if I open the folder and hit connect it never connects.. no error on the screen.  I'll check the logs
<Abzstrak> says error, cant get the auth token
<joshuahoover> Abzstrak: can you paste the log here and post a link? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<Abzstrak> ill copy and paste in a sec, its on a different machine
<Abzstrak> 2009-10-17 19:38:36,529 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.DBus - ERROR - Can't get the auth token
<Abzstrak> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Abzstrak>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/dbus_interface.py", line 1073, in connect
<Abzstrak>     access_token = self.main.get_access_token()
<Abzstrak>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/main.py", line 298, in get_access_token
<Abzstrak>     return self.oauth_client.get_access_token()
<Abzstrak>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/main.py", line 338, in get_access_token
<Abzstrak>     raise NoAccessToken("No access token found.")
<Abzstrak> NoAccessToken: No access token found.
<Abzstrak> I removed the machines name and such fromt he web interface, removed the ubuntuone client and reinstalled and setup everything... no help
<joshuahoover> Abzstrak: can you paste in http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ the following log file ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log
<Abzstrak> how much of it? its long
<Abzstrak> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/297664/
<joshuahoover> Abzstrak: ok, can you quit the Ubuntu One client and then run this command on in a terminal session: ubuntuone-client-applet
<Abzstrak> ok
<Abzstrak> want whats on the screen now?
<Abzstrak> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Abzstrak>   File "/var/lib/python-support/python2.6/dbus/connection.py", line 578, in msg_reply_handler
<Abzstrak>     reply_handler(*message.get_args_list(**get_args_opts))
<Abzstrak>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ubuntuone/oauthdesktop/auth.py", line 276, in got_state
<Abzstrak>     self.acquire_access_token(description, store)
<Abzstrak>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ubuntuone/oauthdesktop/auth.py", line 336, in acquire_access_token
<Abzstrak>     self.request_token = self.make_token_request(oauth_request)
<Abzstrak>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ubuntuone/oauthdesktop/auth.py", line 229, in make_token_request
<Abzstrak>     fp = opener.open(oauth_request.http_url, oauth_request.to_postdata())
<Abzstrak>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/urllib.py", line 205, in open
<Abzstrak>     return getattr(self, name)(url, data)
<Abzstrak>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/urllib.py", line 437, in open_https
<Abzstrak>     h.endheaders()
<Abzstrak>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/httplib.py", line 868, in endheaders
<Abzstrak>     self._send_output()
<Abzstrak>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/httplib.py", line 740, in _send_output
<Abzstrak>     self.send(msg)
<Abzstrak>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/httplib.py", line 699, in send
<Abzstrak>     self.connect()
<Abzstrak>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ubuntuone/oauthdesktop/auth.py", line 58, in _connect_wrapper
<Abzstrak>     if self._tunnel_host:
<Abzstrak> AttributeError: HTTPSConnection instance has no attribute '_tunnel_host'
<dobey> please don't paste directly into irc
<Abzstrak> uhm,i just checked on the web interface, my machine name is no longer listed... it was yesterday... how can I re-add it?
<Abzstrak> k, sry
<dobey> that's what pastebin is for :)
<joshuahoover> Abzstrak: this looks like the issue that was fixed with our release yesterday, can you run the following from a terminal session: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<dobey> dpm: i'm not exactly sure what i should do with/about your bug now
<Abzstrak> damn hold on
<Abzstrak> this machine isnt up to date... must be the other one
<Abzstrak> im updating this one, give me a sec
<joshuahoover> Abzstrak: ok, that's good :)
<Abzstrak> sry about that... too many machines, i get them confused :)
<Abzstrak> ok, yea, it connected now
<joshuahoover> Abzstrak: np...let me know if you're still having problems after the update
<joshuahoover> Abzstrak: great!
<Abzstrak> just gotta sync :)  I had removed the ubuntu one folder beofre when reinstalling
<Abzstrak> honestly though, my home machine started this last night after I ran an upgrade... I saw the ubuntuone upgrade, didnt think about it until it wouldn't sync afterwards
<joshuahoover> Abzstrak: ah, ok
<Abzstrak> I'll check it out though, I figured my laptop was a fluke, but two machines was a bug... but i screwed that up :)
<Abzstrak> while you're here though.... how can I force a sync?
<dpm> dobey, if you can do a package upload with the fixes, it should be sorted (the new template will be imported automatically to LP). If that's not possible, I'd say the bug is not critical and I'd leave the fix Lucid. How does that sound?
<dpm> the fix for Lucid, I mean
<dobey> dpm: upload is probably possible, but certainly not easy at this point. so probably best to leave it for lucid
<dobey> dpm: can you file the P_ not being in the POT as a separate bug please?
<dpm> dobey, that sounds sensible to me. Let's leave it for Lucid
<dpm> dobey, will do
<dobey> dpm: and will you upload the template i attached to the bug? or just skip that bit for now?
<dpm> dobey, I will not upload the template, since due to P_ being ignored by xgettext/intltool it actually makes the string not appear in the template, and the template and the code would not match. So I'll skip that step as well and wait for a new Lucid package to fix that properly in an upload
<dobey> ok
<dobey> dpm: maybe we can fix it in karmic-updates too in the next couple of weeks. i'm not sure what the restrictions or details are on changing strings post-release
<dobey> dpm: and the other string you marked as plural in your branch, it might be better to change the text to be clearer maybe. "Updating file N of M" might be better than "Updating N of M files"?
<dpm> dobey, it's doable, but it would probably have to go through the SRU process as well
<dpm> dobey, yes, good point, I can do that
<dobey> dpm: we do have a separate stable branch now though, so it is still possible to get these fixes in trunk quickly
<dpm> ok
<dpm> dobey, I'll be filing the separate bug either later on or tomorrow morning. Also probably bug 449269 needs to be changed to Fix Commited, but that's probably for you to decide
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/449269)
<dpm> anyway, I have to go, have a great day everyone!
<dobey> later dpm! thanks
<dpm> bye!
<gnuts> hello
<gnuts> i'm using jaunty, and after the most recent update have been able to add my second computer! yea. now I can't upload files. I get internal server error when I try.
<jdobrien> gnuts, is this via the web?
<gnuts> jdobrien, yes
<jdobrien> gnuts, yeah i got the same thing a few times. it's a problem we're trying to chase down as it is sporadic
<jdobrien> gnuts, those are always the fun ones to diagnose
<gnuts> jdobrien, no doubt would any more info from me be helpful?
<jdobrien> gnuts, i think the server just says 500 Internal Server Error right?
<gnuts> yes, and that there may be more info in the server error log
<jdobrien> yeah...we're digging through that as we speak
<gnuts> well thanks, and good luck!
<jdobrien> how many times do i need to tell people "I don't buy meat from guys driving around with a cooler in a pickup truck"
<jblount> jdobrien: 6
<dobey> jdobrien: what about oranges?
<jdobrien> dobey, i get citrus from trees
<dobey> maybe you should get a pet cow then
<gnuts> diets high in red meat can lead to gout
<thisfred> CardinalFang: (et al) I can't get into canonichat
<thisfred> oh I'm back nm
<joshuahoover> thisfred: i was out too, and it seems to have come back now
<thisfred> joshuahoover: ok thx for confirming my mind is not going ;)
<joshuahoover> thisfred: i couldn't get to any canonical sites or anything...other sites and services were fine
<thisfred> oh I only tried other sites
<thisfred> joshuahoover: are you on comcast too?
<thisfred> it seems not everyone was affected
<joshuahoover> thisfred: no, mediacom
<thisfred> oh ok
<thisfred> then it's probably a bigger net hiccup
<joshuahoover> yeah, probably
<statik> query -bip
#ubuntuone 2009-10-21
<Slam-er> hello
<Slam-er> can anyone tell me if the ubuntuone server is hammered? The website is very slow and almost unresponsive
<spm> Slam-er: looks like one of the daemons went gaga; I've restarted so should be gold again.
<Slam-er> Okay, thanks, would this affect the actual operation of ubuntuone as well? I've been having a bear of a time trying to get my data uploaded
<Slam-er> my applet say's all of my files are up to date but it's only uploaded 2gb of 16gb worth of files
<Slam-er> hello, is anyone available to answer a question?
<Slam-er_> hello, anyone here?
<spm> Slam-er_: some are, some aren't. :-) your best bet is just ask the Q, if someone can help, they will.
<Slam-er_> thanks, well I'm just wondering if there is a server side issue going on
<Slam-er_> the applet say's everything is synced but I have 12gb of data that hasn't uploaded, I can't figure out where the problem is
<Slam-er_> read a lot of bug reports, seen similair issues but no solutions or suggestions
<spm> we've having fun with the web front end atm; but I'm not aware of issues with the rest of the system.
<spm> but what you're describing sounds like a bug. somewhere...
<Slam-er_> does the client push the data or does the server pull it? also, the only obvious error I can see is som pol-kit errors, could that be related?
<spm> I believe it's client push - if only that that makes more sense. "pol-kit" errors?
<Slam-er_> give me a second, I'll get the right terminology... I have to look it up
<spm> np
<Slam-er_> something like this bug... I get this a lot
<Slam-er_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/451154
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 451154 in ubuntuone-client "connects to server even if autoconnect is set to 'never'" [High,Fix committed]
<spm> hmm. well the good news there is that a new client should be released RSN to fix it.
<Slam-er_> how soon should that be?
<spm> good Q. not sure. it was released to the beta ppa early Sat morning fwiw
<Slam-er_> oh, okay, is there any documentation on it available? I'm pretty new to Ubuntuone so I've been doing some catch up
<spm> the beta ppa? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntuone/+archive/beta
<spm> tho. that's not so much docco as "here 'tis"
<Slam-er_> okay, thanks, I hope this does the trick
<spm> the main website has some links down the bottom that may help too; to the faq etc; worst case, use the launchpad answers system and ask question(s) there.
<Slam-er_> okay, I'll look around and see what else I can find, thanks for helping out, are you a developer or a tester by the way?
<Slam-er_> I gotta get some sleep now, thanks again for answering my questions
<spm> developer? tester??? you wrong me. sysadmin. ;-)
<spm> night
<lodder> issue with ubuntuone webservice?
<spm> lodder: yeah. being a tad painful atm. we're aware of and monitoring closely. try try try again.
<lodder> spm: just did now it works ;)
<nijaba> teknico: hello
<teknico> nijaba, there we are
<nijaba> so what can I do appart from telling you that I get a 404?
<teknico> nijaba, does u1 in general work for you?
<teknico> do you see the main page?
<teknico> https://one.ubuntu.com/
<teknico> that should then redirect to the Files tab
<nijaba> teknico: I have had my share of issues since the begining, but seems to work ok on file sharing now
<teknico> so you can get to the files tab
<nijaba> teknico: lately I have ha to re associate my machines to my account a few times for not apparent reasons
<nijaba> teknico: yes, definitely
<teknico> nijaba, yeah, there have been a few problems with the service
<teknico> can you get to the notes and account tabs too?
 * nijaba trying
<teknico> because I have a free, 2GB subscription, and the contacts tab is working for me
<nijaba> teknico: only contact seems to have a pb
<teknico> I'm trying to understand what's different for you
<teknico> can you try logging out and back in?
<nijaba> teknico: sure
<teknico> nijaba, this morning my u1 applet is not connecting, I wonder if it's related
<nijaba> teknico: Proxy Error The proxy server received an invalid response from an upstream server.
<nijaba> The proxy server could not handle the request GET /auth/login/. Reason: Error reading from remote server
<nijaba>  Apache/2.2.8 (Ubuntu) mod_python/3.3.1 Python/2.5.2 mod_ssl/2.2.8 OpenSSL/0.9.8g Server at one.ubuntu.com Port 443
<teknico> that's after logging in with launchpad?
<nijaba> teknico: just after clicking on sign in
<nijaba> teknico: but I have not been redirected to lp yet
<teknico> mmm, look like some of the web servers are down
<teknico> it's strange that you always get the broken ones, and I always the working ones, though :-)
<nijaba> teknico: yeah, I tend to have bad luck with u1 :P
<teknico> nijaba, I've logged out and now I can't login either, proxy error too
<teknico> nijaba, thanks, I'll get some admin and see what's going on
<nijaba> ah...  I feel less paranoid now :P
<nijaba> teknico: woot, back online
<nijaba> teknico: still get the same 404 on contacts though...
<teknico> nijaba, yes, the app servers are having problems
<teknico> your 404 is really strange though
<teknico> nijaba, please try https://one.ubuntu.com/contacts/me/details/
<nijaba> teknico: but the 404 error I've had ever since I have seen this tab appear
<nijaba> teknico: same error
<teknico> nijaba, do you get it on https://edge.one.ubuntu.com/contacts/ too?
<nijaba> teknico: yep
<teknico> nijaba, I need to get the logs, I'll get back to you, thanks for now
<nijaba> teknico: sounds like some crazy stuff going on in the db for my account since the beginning
<nijaba> teknico: I wish there was a procedure to delete and recreate an account
<teknico> nijaba, can you file a bug with as more details as possible about your account problems?
<teknico> nijaba, if you didn't already :-)
<nijaba> teknico: my previous problem was filed in a bug
<nijaba> teknico: the 404 one is not, do you want me to open one?
<teknico> nijaba, which bug?
 * nijaba searching
<teknico> mmm, can't find bugs reported by you on neither ubuntuone-servers nor ubuntuone-client
<nijaba> teknico: bug #362432
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 362432 in ubuntuone-client "Authentication fails repetitively" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/362432
<teknico> nijaba, ok, thanks. that's on ubuntuone-client
<teknico> nijaba, please file another one at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+filebug specifically for the 404 on the contacts tab
<nijaba> teknico: bug 456988
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/456988)
<teknico> nijaba, great, thanks, I'll update you there when I understand what's going on
<nijaba> teknico: cool, thanks
<barlas> My ubuntuone client doesn't seem to be working
<khtaam> one.ubuntu.com seems to be down
<joshuahoover> barlas,  khtaam: unfortunately, we're experiencing some server issues currently...we're looking into them right now and trying to get fixed right away
<barlas> joshuahoover, My client wasn't working before either.
<joshuahoover> barlas: how long ago?
<barlas> 3 days ago, that's when I actually tried syncing /uploading a file
<joshuahoover> barlas: are you on 9.04?
<barlas> joshuahoover, Yes, I am using KDE, before that it used to ask for password for gnome keyring and connect to server, now it doesn't do that either.
<joshuahoover> barlas: do you have the latest update of the client? we released an important fix on monday
<barlas> This monday? No, let me get that. Thanks
<joshuahoover> barlas: ok, and remember, we are having some server issues right now so that may still prevent you from connecting...but it's worth a shot :)
* mattgriffin changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Recent performance improvements are causing issues for some users. We're working on a resolution. Sorry for the inconvenience. | File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 261, Protocol Revno is 73 | Release 1.1.0 (cleint) 1.0 (protocol)
<alex-weeej> how do i configure my login?
<joshuahoover> hi alex-weeej: i'm not sure i understand your question
<alex-weeej> since installing karmic i have not been asked to log in to launchpad for ubuntu one
<alex-weeej> and so it does not work
<alex-weeej> the applet does nothing when i click it
<alex-weeej> it has no tooltip
<alex-weeej> the "Connect" button does nothing in Nautilus
<joshuahoover> alex-weeej: are you on 9.04?
<alex-weeej> 9.10
<joshuahoover> alex-weeej: more than likely, it's due to server issues right now...how long has this been going on?
<CardinalFang> thisfred, aquarius, are you finished with my hardy box?
<alex-weeej> how can it be due to server info? it doesn't even know my username is "alex-weej"
<aquarius> CardinalFang, yes
<alex-weeej> *server issues
<thisfred> CardinalFang: quite
<alex-weeej> joshuahoover, for since as long as ubuntuone came into karmic
<joshuahoover> alex-weeej: ok, please make sure you have the latest updates and right-click on the ubuntu one client and select "report a problem" so that we can get some log info and track it there
<alex-weeej> hang on hang on
<alex-weeej> where on EARTH am i supposed to set my login details?
<alex-weeej> preferences has nothing of the sort
<joshuahoover> alex-weeej: it should prompt you with a web page to login
<alex-weeej> oh ok
<joshuahoover> alex-weeej: but right now that's not likely to happen due to server issues
<alex-weeej> that's probably why then
<joshuahoover> alex-weeej: but if it's been going on for a while, that's not good...if you go to ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log can you post it to pastebin.canonical.com and post the link here?
<alex-weeej> ah the client does respond now, but now i asked it to connect again it hangs for ages
<alex-weeej> seems like the web-interface code is synchronous
<alex-weeej> fail!
<rodrigo_> no standup?
<CardinalFang> One must only incant the magick words.
<CardinalFang> MEETING BEGINS!
<CardinalFang> me
<rodrigo_> :)
<rodrigo_> me
<teknico> me
<urbanape> me
<dobey> me
<aquarius> me
<aquarius> statik, jblount, vds?
<dobey> vds has a headache. he asked me to paste his status, but never pasted his status to me :P
<dobey> jblount is searching for internets
<teknico> let's start then
<CardinalFang> ONE: Created couchdb and desktopcouch packages.  Fixed another bug (version at end of /var/log/couchdb/ in postinst) on the fly.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Install clean karmic RC and test packages.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None
<CardinalFang> rodrigo, s'il vous plait.
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Fixed line breaks syncing between tomboy<->web UI. Copy/paste of contacts in evo-couchdb (https://bugs.launchpad.net/evolution-couchdb/+bug/451837). Continued looking at nested lists XML<->HTML problems
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). openSUSE/Fedora packaging with aquarius. API documentation for couchdb-glib. Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine?
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> teknico: go!
<teknico> DONE: helped nijiba on #ubuntuone; fixed retrieval of invalid values in choice fields of the contact form (#456267)
<teknico> TODO: more improvements to the contacts web UI (#456267); integrate the client-side code needed by delete buttons on repeatable sections of the contacts edit form (#439093)
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/451837)
<teknico> next: urbanape
<urbanape> DONE: Getting a goofy bug fixed and out the door. #455738
<urbanape> TODO: Get a harder and more nasty Bindwood bug fixed and landed. #443121 Oof.
<urbanape> BLOCK: Nothing besides tracking down some Mozilla Places devs and getting some help.
<urbanape> dobey: one of your many lives, please.
<statik> urbanape, are those two bugs critical enough that they have to be uploaded to karmic? if so, does asac know about them?
<dobey> ☺ DONE: triage, Fixed clientdefs ImportError for tests,
<dobey> ☹ TODO: triage, bug fixes,
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<dobey> aquarius: kachow!
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: helped Chex with couchdb setup; helped rmcbride build hardy u1couch; tried to fix spawning problems on one.ubuntu.com; branch for bug #455539
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: help thisfred with _users deployment in u1couch; fix my unknown couch token; look at oauth-enabling twisted; make tomboy first-sync experience nicer
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED: still have no oauth token
<aquarius> ⚃ BUG COUNT:https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~sil/+assignedbugs?field.tag=ubuntuone-karmic - 1
<aquarius> no-one next
<urbanape> statik, only one bug, and I believe it's probably critical.
<aquarius> dobey, good work on the clientdefs thing!
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/455539)
<dobey> aquarius: i believe statik should be next? :)
<aquarius> oops. statik?
<statik> DONE: reverted to using paste instead of spawning and said many frustrated words about spawning only locking up under load and not during any of our testing
<statik> TODO: help wherever i can with critical bugs
<statik> BLOCKED: nope
<aquarius> bah, my machine is doing that thing where you authorise it to get an oauth token and then it keeps popping up the authorise page again. dobey?
<CardinalFang> Hrm, the karmic black&white boot image sort of pulses bright/dim.  I'm not sure I like that.
<CardinalFang> (The shed should be green!)
<jblount> Hi guys, re, and all of htat.
<jblount> or that.
<jblount> DONE: Lots of weird random bugs
<jblount> TODO: Get copy changes up for mattgriffin on edge
<jblount> BLOCKED: Had bad times with internet connection this morning, hoping for the best at random coffee shpo #1
<jblount> EOM?
<dobey> aquarius: the applet is doing it you mean?
<aquarius> dobey, yep
<dobey> aquarius: i guess the storage server is having issues, and syncdaemon is thinking auth failed
<aquarius> dobey, start applet; web page pops up; I say "authorise this computer"; that web page navigates to localhost and then back to u1 correctly; wait a couple of seconds; I get a new tab asking me to authorise computer again. :(
<dobey> aquarius: i think some recent fixes in trunk from facundo make that happen a lot less though
<aquarius> dobey, ERROR:dbus.proxies:Introspect error on com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon:/: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<aquarius> and syncdaemon is not running
<aquarius> I thought that the applet started it?
<aquarius> do i have to run it manually?
<dobey> the applet does start it
<dobey> well, starts it after successful auth phase
<dobey> if it starts up and gets AUTH_FAILED though, it's going to have the rinse/repeat thing happen
<facundobatista> aquarius, dobey: what I did is stop confusing any error during oauth, with an oauth error
<dobey> but that can also be circumvented by setting the pref to not connect on start
<facundobatista> aquarius, dobey: so, say, if we have a timeout during auth, no more AUTH_FAILED is signaled
<dobey> facundobatista: right, which would reduce the likelihood of the repetitive auth happening :)
<facundobatista> dobey, yes, :)...
<urbanape> statik, just sent a note to asac, rick, you and kenvandine asking for a nomination acceptance.
<CardinalFang> 78 seconds to log-in prompt, in virtualbox.  :\
<kenvandine> urbanape, thx
<urbanape> kenvandine, np. While I knew Bindwood was replicating the livemarks, I didn't realize they were going to render the entire browser useless.
<urbanape> I just thought they'd be clutter, but harmless clutter.
<kenvandine> ok
<barlas> joshuahoover, Still having problems after the update, I guess I will wait for the server problems to resolve before trying again.
<joshuahoover> barlas: do you see any errors in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log?
<barlas> joshuahoover, No, the last line says "We are online"
<barlas> err.. sorry, wait
<aquarius> facundobatista, ok, when I start ubuntuone-client-applet and it takes me through the oauth dance, syncdaemon exits:
<aquarius> /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/action_queue.py:981: DeprecationWarning: BaseException.message has been deprecated as of Python 2.6
<aquarius>   logger.error("OAuth failed: %s", e.message)
<aquarius> /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/action_queue.py:982: DeprecationWarning: BaseException.message has been deprecated as of Python 2.6
<aquarius>   self.event_queue.push('SYS_OAUTH_ERROR', error=e.message)
<aquarius> facundobatista, once syncdaemon's printed those two, it exits
<dobey> yes
<dobey> you're not running trunk i think, but the version in karmic?
<aquarius> dobey, correct
<facundobatista> aquarius, that's code before my fix
<dobey> aquarius: i also presume you care more about the token staying round than syncdaemon working right now?
<aquarius> dobey, yes
<barlas> joshuahoover, Getting "Authorization Error: name or service unknown" error now
<facundobatista> aquarius, I recognize it because one of my small fixes was stop using the deprecated .message
<aquarius> facundobatista, yeah, I'm running the karmic version; wasn't sure if your fix had hit release yet :)
<dobey> aquarius: open prefs, quit the applet, set "connect on start" to "never", close prefs, and start the applet again
<dobey> aquarius: sorry. i thought "in trunk" would have implied "probably not in karmic" :)
<aquarius> dobey, when I open prefs and then kill the applet, the prefs window disappears too
<barlas> joshuahoover,  "[Errno socket error] [Errno -2] Name or service not known" to be exact
<dobey> aquarius: ok, well quit the applet and run ubuntuone-client-preferences
<joshuahoover> dobey: is the error barlas is getting ^^ related to the server issues?
<dobey> joshuahoover: no, it's a DNS lookup error
<dobey> barlas: does running "host ubuntuone.com" in a terminal give you an IP for it?
<aquarius> dobey, OK, so, now, when I run the applet it comes up as disconnected (the ! in a cloud).
<dobey> aquarius: right
<dobey> oh right, i forgot i put in a fix to avoid doing the auth if the applet is set to be disconnected
<aquarius> indeed. :)
<dobey> but there is still hope
<aquarius> I am happy to follow instructions :P
<barlas> dobey, I wasn't able to, but now I can. Am not getting that error now
<barlas> Getting no error at all
<dobey> aquarius: if you run d-feet, and call the login method on the applet, with ("https://ubuntuone.com", "ubuntuone") as the arguments
<barlas> Have to leave, will be back later. Thanks
<joshuahoover> barlas: is the client connecting?
<dobey> aquarius: it should do the auth bits, and still avoid starting syncdaemon and connecting (but then failing to auth)
<joshuahoover> barlas: ok, please ping me when you get back on
<barlas> joshuahoover, Okay, thanks.
<aquarius> excellent, thanks dobey
<dobey> it would appear i'll be doing a fair bit of auth work for lucid
<joshuahoover> dobey: for bugs like #456884 any tips on how to best triage these? i can't make sense out of them normally
<dobey> ubottu:bug #456884
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/456884)
<dobey> not exactly
<dobey> joshuahoover: that one looks like the stack trace is incompelte
<joshuahoover> dobey: hmmm...ok, wonder what we can tell the user
<dobey> joshuahoover: looking at it, i'd say it is likely something in dbus or nautilus causing memory corruption, but those are a terrible pain to debug
<joshuahoover> dobey: got ya
 * dobey marks it incomplete and asks for more info
<joshuahoover> thank you dobey
<joshuahoover> dobey: some users (on karmic) are showing bugs with only this in the oauth log and really no other info: Starting Ubuntu One client version 1.0.2  ...it's probably related to server issues (based on the timing) but i'm concerned about that being the only thing logged...thoughts?
<dobey> joshuahoover: i guess it depends on the issue. are they all "crash" issues?
<joshuahoover> dobey: here's an example: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/457068
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/457068)
<dobey> joshuahoover: not sure. sounds like it could be the server issues, but i'd expect to see the connection error logged still
<joshuahoover> dobey: yeah, that's what i was thinking...very strange
<dobey> i suspect if tried again now though, it will work mostly ok
<dobey> mostly in that it'll do the auth bits anyway
<dobey> ok, well i'm gonna go get some lunch
<dobey> bbiab :)
<ukev> hi
<ukev> my evolution contacts won't sync to ubuntu one, files and tomboy works
<ukev> I have them in the desktop couch but it seems that the desktop couch does not replicate to ubuntu one
<ukev> can anyone help me ? ;)
<teknico> ukev, hi, I'm investigating, just a sec
<ukev> ok, thank you
<thisfred> ukev: this is in progress, but not ready yet
<teknico> ukev, desktop couch replication with the service is not working yet, it should in a few days
<ukev> ah ok... maybe a note on ubuntu one or in the faq would be nice because it seems to be ready (for at least testing it)
<ukev> and another thing... do you think bindwood will also be ready for testing in a few days or will that need more time? I tested it and added a few comments here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bindwood/+bug/443121
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/443121)
<ukev> because, when it needs more time, I will setup xmarks, but if I only had to wait a few days, I will wait... ;)
<teknico> ukev, thanks for the comments, bindwood should not take longer either
<dobey> ukev: as i understand it, the client side is all ready, but we're working on a fix necessary on the server to make that piece work, which should be updated in the next few days
<ukev> ok, thank you
<ukev> are there plans, what comes next?
<teknico> ukev, we were thinking about time travel and teleportation, but there are a few bugs to solve yet ;-)
<ukev> haha... nice one :)
<ukev> please mail me, if you have solved them ;)
<teknico> ukev, you'll be the first to know!
<dobey> CERN is working on them
<ukev> :D
<dobey> but the LHC keeps breaking
<dobey> so much drama in the LHC
<dobey> life is hard bein' H I double Gs
<jblount> dobey: PIMP
<dobey> heh
<dobey> i feel fat
<nimh> ha ha, my last holiday I stopped outside of CERN
<nimh> to have my photo taken with a large dipole magnet
<nimh> I tried to get a tour, but I found out that you have to apply six months in advance
<CardinalFang> nimh, the first use of time-travel will be to subvert the six-month wait for a tour.
<nimh> hell no, if I get my hands on a time machine I'm going back in time to kidnap Bridgette Bardot, Debby Harry and Sophie Marceau
<dobey> uh
<dobey> ok
* mattgriffin changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Ubuntu One is now available and faster than ever. | File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 261, Protocol Revno is 73 | Release 1.1.0 (cleint) 1.0 (protocol)
<thisfred> CardinalFang: I was at europython when it was in CERN, and we went down into the ATLAS detector even :D
<thisfred> I wonder  the reason it keeps breaking down just before going functional is that time travellers keep sabotaging it to prevent it blowing up the planet. Would that excuser work for couchdb replication to the cloud as well?
<thisfred> heck, maybe I just bumped into something when I was down there. I know *that* excuse will work for couchdb replication...
<rarrrrrr> though it shows promise, couchdb is yet to strongly exercise the anthropic principle ..
<dobey> pirate day was last month :)
<CardinalFang> thisfred, where did the time travelers come from?  The explosion must not be too bad if we progressed enough to build a time machine later.
<thisfred> Maybe there was no explosion, and they want to keep time travel to themselves by having it never invented?
 * thisfred implodes
<hollman> hello all
<hollman> how can I add my computer to ubuntuone ?
<joshuahoover> hi hollman
<joshuahoover> you should be able to open the ubuntu one client (applications->internet->ubuntu one) and then see a web page popup prompting you to add your computer to your account
<joshuahoover> hollman: are you on 9.04 or karmic beta?
<hollman_> hello all, how can I add my computer to my account of UbuntuOne ?
<joshuahoover> hi hollman_: maybe you missed my message? you should be able to open the ubuntu one client (applications->internet->ubuntu one) and then see a web page popup prompting you to add your computer to your account
<hollman_> joshuahoover:  Thanks , but it showme an error: Authorization Error: Ermo socket error ermo -2 Name or service not know
<hollman_> :(
<joshuahoover> hollman_: ok, if you go to a terminal session and type: host one.ubuntu.com
<joshuahoover> hollman_: let me know what you get back
<magatz> ok, the web is back.... but why i'm nont to upload a file?
<magatz> i keep on getting: Internal Server Error
<joshuahoover> magatz: you should be able to, i'm going to check here right now
<magatz> sorry mispelled: i'm not able
<hollman_> joshuahoover: $ host one.ubuntu.com Host one.ubuntu.com not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<joshuahoover> hollman_: ok, that's the issue, it's a dns error...can you get to ubuntu.com in your web browser?
<hollman_> joshuahoover: ohhh
<hollman_> yes i Can
<hollman_> *I
<magatz> me too....
<joshuahoover> hollman_: hmmm... ok, and how about https://one.ubuntu.com
<hollman_> joshuahoover: yes I can
<hollman_> I have a proxy server configured
<magatz> me too with https, and no proxy configured
<joshuahoover> hollman_: ahhh...ok, the client won't work behind a proxy server currently
<hollman_> joshuahoover: haaaaaaa, thak you
<hollman_> :(
<hollman_> *thank
<hollman_> :( ++
<magatz> my 2cent.... now i can upload....
<joshuahoover> magatz: still testing...so far i'm able to upload via the web ok, asking others to test...how big is the file you're uploading (shouldn't matter, but i might be able to do a better test here)?
<magatz> small files... between 10 and 100 kb
<magatz> wait i'm trying now
<joshuahoover> magatz: ok
<joshuahoover> magatz: we're getting some additional logging on the servers to help us nail down these errors...you shouldn't get a 500 even once
<magatz> now i've just upload a 5,5 mb file without error....
<joshuahoover> magatz: that's good to hear, in the mean time we're looking into the issue as it's not good that you get that even one time
<magatz> a question: i'm using ubntuone from a desktop and a laptop
<magatz> if my ubuntuone folder on  desktop pc there is a file called aaa.zip
<magatz> do i expect to see the same file on my laptop ubuntu folder?
<joshuahoover> magatz: it should, but due to some things we're tracking down right now with that part of the service, you may need to disconnect and connect your client to force it to see the change
<joshuahoover> magatz: repost:  it should, but due to some things we're tracking down right now with that part of the service, you may need to disconnect and connect your client to force it to see the change
<hollman> hey,  joshuahoover i remove the proxy configuration from my Computer, and i Continue with the problem ... :(
#ubuntuone 2009-10-22
<lamalex> Can the ubuntu one file sync follow symlinks?
<lamalex> Also- I found the faq question but it links to a bug report that's been marked a dupe
<lamalex> you guys should link it to the real report
<Slam-er__> hellow, how do I delete all of my files off of the server?
<Slam-er__> okay, I figured that out, but it seems to either not work, IE folders stay visible or it takes a really long time for the server to delete the files and then update the folder listings
<b166er> anyone from ubuntuone dev team in here
<b166er> ?
<b166er> anyone know how to fix the not connecting problem?
<magatz> i need an explanation: what happens when i upload a file from the web interface? if i check the ubuntuone folder on a diferent (authorized) machine, should i expect to see the new file uploaded?
<diverse_izzue> hey guys. after a system reboot, i can (again) not connect to ubuntuone. turns out i have no password saved in my keyring anymore. this keeps happening. quitting and restarting the client opens a browser for re-authentication
<aquarius> diverse_izzue, what happens after you re-authorise the computer you're on?
<diverse_izzue> aquarius, what happens is that it works fine for a while.
<diverse_izzue> it puts a key in the keyring
<diverse_izzue> "ubuntuone token"
<aquarius> OK
<diverse_izzue> the key seems to disappear upon a reboot of the system
<diverse_izzue> aquarius, is it possible that i have an old, messed up config ( i was one of the first testers)?
<aquarius> diverse_izzue, um...I don't understand why the key disappears
<aquarius> so, just so I understand this: you reauthorise your computer, and it works fine until you reboot, and then after the reboot there's no key and you have to reauthorise again?
<diverse_izzue> aquarius, yes, so it seems
<aquarius> diverse_izzue, OK. Suggestion: can you set Ubuntu One to not connect on startup, and then try rebooting?
<diverse_izzue> aquarius, will do
<aquarius> since the key's disappearing, one of two things is happening: either Ubuntu One is removing the key, or Ubuntu One isn't removing the key.
<aquarius> if you set U1 to not connect on startup, then we should be able to tell the difference between the two :)
<diverse_izzue> sounds logical to me :-)
<diverse_izzue> so, aquarius, back after a reboot, key is still there, ubuntuone-client sits in tray, disconnected
<aquarius> diverse_izzue, OK, so, Ubuntu One is removing the key, for some reason. That seems...weird.
<aquarius> Now try connecting.
<diverse_izzue> aquarius, via gui?
<aquarius> yep, from the Ubuntu One applet's menu
<diverse_izzue> works, key still there
<diverse_izzue> hmmm
<diverse_izzue> i swear it repeatedly disappeard over the past few days
<aquarius> OK. So, the key is being removed when you start up, but not if Ubuntu One doesn't connect.
<diverse_izzue> where was it ubuntuone stores the log files?
<aquarius> Are you using Network Manager?
<aquarius> log files are in ~/.cache/ubuntuone
<diverse_izzue> aquarius, yes
<diverse_izzue> aquarius, syncdaemon-exceptions.log contains stuff like: http://pastebin.com/ma4554de
<aquarius> yeah, that's the syncdaemon looking in the keyring for your key and not finding it :)
<aquarius> what I don't understand is why the key is being deleted
 * diverse_izzue wonders as well
<aquarius> can you file a bug? "Report a Problem" from the Ubuntu One applet menu, and attach your log files, and explain that it happens on reboot if Ubuntu One is set to connect on startup, but not if it doesn't?
<aquarius> Having to manually connect is annoying, I know, but it should keep you running until someone who knows more about that area of the code than I do can look at the bug :)
<diverse_izzue> aquarius, i will do, after verifying that that's really how it is
<diverse_izzue> not sure the pattern is that simple
<diverse_izzue> i also for a long time had an issue where it wouldn't autoconnect after the first start after system boot, but would do so after subsequent logins
<aquarius> diverse_izzue, thanks for looking into this in detail!
<diverse_izzue> sure
<diverse_izzue> aquarius, another, minor thing. in the web-ui, filenames are truncated even if they would easily fit into a column of that width
<diverse_izzue> also, why does it say "3 days, 1 month ago" instead of "one month, 3 days ago"
* CardinalFang changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Help contact: CardinalFang | Ubuntu One is now available and faster than ever. | File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 261, Protocol Revno is 73 | Release 1.1.0 (cleint) 1.0 (protocol)
<jblount> MEETING BEGINS
<CardinalFang> dang!
<dobey> bluffing
<vds> me
<jblount> Hi guys! What are you doing? If you want to be in the Desktop+ meeting, say so. "me" will get us started.
<jblount> me
<urbanape> me
<aquarius> me
<teknico> me
<CardinalFang> me
<urbanape> actually, kid emergency - cut that needs stitches. gotta run.
<dobey> me
<teknico> wow :-(
<aquarius> er!
<aquarius> that's not good:(
<rodrigo_> me
<CardinalFang> urbanape, $ man patch
<teknico> patchman!
<vds> shall I start
<vds> ?
<jblount> vds: Go for it
<vds> DONE:managed to reproduce the  PQM environment and the failing test, fixed it and sent to PQM (the real one), filed a bug about watchdaemon to use the new controller API #458170 started  a new branch to fix it
<vds> TODO: finish quickly the last branch
<vds> BLOCKED: nope
<vds> jblount: all you!
<jblount> DONE: Got most of the copy changes done
<jblount> TODO: Finish last few bugs: #452368 #402837, ask pfibiger to roll to edge
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<jblount> aquarius: Go time
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: branch for bug #455539
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: help thisfred with _users deployment in u1couch; fix my unknown couch token; look at oauth-enabling twisted; make tomboy first-sync experience nicer
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED: still have no oauth token
<aquarius> ⚃ BUG COUNT:https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~sil/+assignedbugs?field.tag=ubuntuone-karmic - 0 (!!)
<aquarius> teknico, rock on
<ubottu> Bug 455539 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/455539 is private
<teknico> DONE: fixed display of choice field values in contact details (#456267); made branch that conditionally disables all contacts and notes urls for maintenance (#458062); reviewed one branch
<teknico> TODO: more improvements to the contacts web UI (#456267); integrate the client-side code needed by delete buttons on repeatable sections of the contacts edit form (#439093)
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: CardinalFang
<CardinalFang> DONE: testing karmic.  ran into confusing grub / grub2 bug.  filed one minor bug on desktopcouch.
<CardinalFang> TODO: face duty.  testing.  get updated packages into karmic. Help with u1couch update, if needed (thisfred?).  write report of packaging mistake.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: uploaders busy.  u1couch is wonky.
<CardinalFang> dobey, man screen on!
<dobey> ☺ DONE: triage, Fix issue with ssl import on Python 2.5
<dobey> ☹ TODO: triage, bug fixes,
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<dobey> rodrigo_: su rollo
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Copy/paste of contacts in evo-couchdb (https://bugs.launchpad.net/evolution-couchdb/+bug/451837). Continued looking at nested lists XML<->HTML problems. Submitted patched evo-couchdb for karmic
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). openSUSE/Fedora packaging with aquarius. API documentation for couchdb-glib. Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine?
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<rodrigo_> no one next, right?
<jblount> rodrigo_: Nope, thanks!
<jblount> MEETING ENDS (someone go build me a meeting IRC bot)
<rodrigo_> ok, rebooting then, brb
<CardinalFang> I was using Chandler to juggle tasks, until it disappeared a few months ago.  Is there a similar to-do list in karmic?
 * CardinalFang pokes at Tasque
<dobey> chandler? as a to-do list?
<dobey> heavy stuff.
<CardinalFang> It's wonderful.
<dobey> i suppose it's wonderful like using evolution for tasks
<CardinalFang> Hrm, haven't tried evolution since 2005. ...
<barlas> joshuahoover, It started working after maintenance
<joshuahoover> barlas: excellent!
<ukev> urbanape, are the bindwood fixes now in the karmic repo? in which?
<ukev> (concerning https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bindwood/+bug/443121)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 443121 in bindwood "With Bindwood installed, Firefox is completely unresponsive" [Medium,In progress]
<dobey> ukev: committed != released. the fix is in bzr, but not packaged yet
<ukev> hm ok, how can I see when it is packaged?
<dobey> you are subscribed to the bug i presume?
<ukev> yes
<ukev> ok, there will be another comment like "package created" ?
<dobey> when it gets uploaded to karmic, it will be changed to "Fix Released" by launchpad, and have a comment added with the debian/changelog entry
<ukev> ah ok, thank you very much, I'm trying to find my way into ubuntu-dev but not all things are clear :)
<dobey> sure
 * dobey should probably apply to be an ubuntu dev soon
<jcastro> ukev: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers
<dobey> but for now... lunch and all that entails
<ukev> :)
<MagicFab> how can I troubleshoot ubuntu one connections ? My desktop client in karmic hangs with a grayed "Connecting".. same with the applet.
<joshuahoover> MagicFab: hi
<joshuahoover> MagicFab: if you copy and paste ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com and put the link here, i'll take a look
<MagicFab> geez. Why would thatbe even linked in/ var/log ?
<MagicFab> "Unable to contact NetworkManager" duh
<MagicFab> I use iwcd.
 * MagicFab files a bug
<MagicFab> joshuahoover, thanks a lot.
<joshuahoover> MagicFab: dobey is the one who knows more about this and he's @ lunch right now...when he's back i'll check on if we have a way to work around this or not...i think there may be
<joshuahoover> MagicFab: check out dobey's comment (#4) in bug 456292
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 456292 in ubuntuone-client "can't connect under Xubuntu" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/456292
<joshuahoover> dobey: when you're back can you look at bug 457130 ...it's baffling me and the bug above could use another look as we got some feedback ^^
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 457130 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone-client-applet crashed with IOError in __toggle_state()" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/457130
<dobey> hmm, ok
<Slam-er> hello, are there known issues with deleting folders from the web interface? It currently does not seem to work very consistently for me.
<joshuahoover> Slam-er: hi, let me test right now
<joshuahoover> Slam-er: i deleted a couple files from different folders just now...it was a little delayed (maybe 5 seconds between when the delete overlay disappears and the file appears
<khtaam> Slam-er, it says on Ubuntu One's identica that the services are not available right now due to server improvements
<dobey> khtaam: just notes and contacts
<dobey> khtaam: file sharing should be ok
<khtaam> dobey, i can not connect right now, i can see the web interface for the files and notes, but files wont sync
<dobey> khtaam: won't sync with the desktop client, or you can't upload via web?
<khtaam> dobey, won't sync with desktop, nothing happens when i hit the connect button in nautilus
<khtaam> trying to restart one of my computers
<dobey> it doesn't go grey for second or so and then turn to "Disconnnect"?
<khtaam> no
<dobey> hrmm
<khtaam> just "connect"
<joshuahoover> khtaam: can you put your ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log file in http://pastebin.ubuntu.com and paste the url here?
<khtaam> ok
<khtaam> there are no errors in the log for today, and it seems to work on my netbook that i just restarted
<khtaam> guess i have to restart ubuntu one on my desktop aswell
<khtaam> yes, killed the ubuntuone-syncdaemon and started it again and it works. on to try the contacts syncing :-)
<joshuahoover> khtaam: great! note that contacts syncing is not complete yet...we should have the syncing with the cloud working in the next day or so
<khtaam> ok
<Slam-er> joshuahoover, thanks for the reply, sorry, I was busy at the moment
<joshuahoover> Slam-er: np
<Slam-er> The directories I am trying to delete have a couple of gigs worth of data
<Slam-er> they refuse to delete though, sometimes they disappear but if I re-login they come back
<joshuahoover> Slam-er: ok, i'm going to check on it further and check with some other folks to see if there might be some changes going on that would cause this problem
<Slam-er_> joshuahoover, again, sorry, my network like's to drop me off, any ideas on directories with lots of data not deleting?
<joshuahoover> Slam-er_: no, are you only seeing the issue when deleting directories (with lots of files) via the web?
<Slam-er_> yes, I have a documents folder with thousands of documents and lot's of sub folders
<Slam-er_> it refuses to go away, I'm basically trying to clear the server and resyncing my two laptops because I was getting lot's of conflicts with partial uploads from the laptops
<joshuahoover> Slam-er_: ok, that's good to know...and you click the trash icon for the parent folder and then the folder never disappears or something else?
<Slam-er_> yes, I click the confirm button to delete, the dialog go's away but the folder stays there
<Slam-er_> if I reload the page sometimes the folder will go away, but if I re-login it will reappear
<joshuahoover> Slam-er_: ok, can you file a bug for this problem? it's likely to take a little while to troubleshoot: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+filebug
<Slam-er_> Sure, I can do that
<Slam-er_> Something that would be nice would be an easy way to just clear all of the files on the server with the click of a single button
<joshuahoover> Slam-er_: that's a possibility though we'd need to be very careful about implementing something like that
<Slam-er_> I could see that happening, I guess one question I have though is how are you supposed to delete files? If I remove a folder from my Ubuntu One folder won't it just be re-downloaded from the server?
<joshuahoover> Slam-er_: no, if you remove it from your computer, it will tell the server to delete the file/folder(s)
<Slam-er_> what if I have it on two computers though? I'm trying to keep my wife's and I's laptops synced when we are seperated due to travel
<joshuahoover> Slam-er_: if you have two computers sharing the same account, then it depends on the situation...if any of the deleted files on one are modified on the other, then ubuntu one will mark files as conflicts for you to address...otherwise it should delete files across both computers
<Slam-er_> okay, I think I understand a little better now
<Slam-er_> I'm almost done with writing the bug report, it appears that one directory has finally dropped off
<Slam-er_> the other I have been trying to delete is still there.
<Slam-er_> Okay, I posted the bug it is: Bug #458436
<ubottu> Bug 458436 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/458436 is private
<joshuahoover> thank you Slam-er_!
<Slam-er_> I just changed the bug report to public
#ubuntuone 2009-10-23
<gnuisancev4> i synced my tomboy notes in ubuntuone in jaunty, i can't seem to sync them back in karmic    where does the new tomboy in karmic save the *.note files... i'm trying to restore what i have saved in ubuntu one and it's a
<gnuisancev4> no go
<gnuisancev4> he new tomboy in karmic... even if i open the app and create a note, there's no ~/.tomboy directory.  There's a ~/.config/Tomboy/ directory but there's no *.note files in it from my test notes
<meanburrito920_> the ubuntuone welcome letter gives a link to known issues at this address: https://one.ubuntu.com/support/issues/
<meanburrito920_> the page is a 404
<meanburrito920_> i thought it was ironic :P
<statik> meanburrito920_: oops! will get that fixed now
<statik> gnuisancev4: ~/.local/share/tomboy
<Technoviking> what should I do if I still get 404 on contacts?
<wgrant> Technoviking: You commneted on the bug, didn't you?
<Technoviking> yes
<wgrant> Presumably wait for a response on said bug.
<wgrant> Ah, bug #456988 is more relevant.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 456988 in ubuntuone-servers "Unable to access contacts on ubuntu one web" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/456988
<Slam-er__> hello, is anyone available to answer a question?
<j_afk> reading over the ubuntu one spec i was missing the use case that one uses his own server. this could be for a business or a personal server, are there plans for that?
<j_afk> another question, is the data on the ubuntu one server (amazon s3) encrypted if not why?
<aquarius> j_afk, your data is encrypted while being transported to Ubuntu One. We'd like to integrate with encryption on the Ubuntu desktop, rather than do the encryption at the Ubuntu One end of the chain -- there are Encrypted Private Directories in Ubuntu which should integrate nicely with Ubuntu One filesharing
<j_afk> aquarius: so the data is not encrypted on your server?
<aquarius> j_afk, if it's not encrypted on your desktop, yes
<j_afk> which makes it not usable for confidential material
<aquarius> As I say, you can encrypt it on your desktop (which would be a good idea for confidential material anyway) and then it'll be encrypted at U1 too
<j_afk> whats the reason to not encrypt data before sending it to the server?
<j_afk> only files that would not work for contacts/bookmarks/passwowrds
<aquarius> we'd like to integrate with the Ubuntu desktop, as I say, and encryption makes sharing files at best difficult and at worst impossible
<j_afk> or is there a way to get the couchdb part encrypted?
<j_afk> depends on what you define as sharing files
<aquarius> couchdb is only accessible by you, including your couchdbs at Ubuntu One. We don't have your keys.
<tiz> Sharing of encrypted files is a solved problem, surely.  Encrypt the file with a random key.  Encrypt that key with the key of each user than has access to the file.
<j_afk> will there be an Ubuntu One server i can install on my own server?
<j_afk> of a protocol spec so other can implement one
<j_afk> *or
<aquarius> j_afk, I'm not sure if the protocol is documented, but the code is certainly open so you could implement your own server from that if you wanted to. There aren't any plans to open the server side code at the moment.
<j_afk> i did not ask about open source, i asked if i can install it on my server, it sure is a major limitation.
<aquarius> j_afk, I don't know about whether you could get the code from us under a commercial licence
<j_afk> all in all i must say i dont like the way you bundle integration with a closed webservice with the release of 9.10 and use ubuntu, as a brand to promote a proprietary server software/service. this goes against so many ubunu values, of freedom, chose and openness.
<j_afk> *choice
<barlas> j_afk, I am not sure if you can use it on your own server, but I think I read somewhere that you can build your own services on top of it. Well, something like that.
* CardinalFang changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Ubuntu One is now available and faster than ever. | File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 261, Protocol Revno is 73 | Release 1.1.0 (cleint) 1.0 (protocol)
<CardinalFang> thisfred, kenvandine wants to know if there's information missing from the password file.  Will all unworking accounts begin working?
<thisfred> password file?
<thisfred> CardinalFang: as far as we know, there is nothing missing on the client, the tokens just don't end up in the couchdb local.ini on the server correctly. This is due to two systems on the server communcicating, not something the client does, or the filesync client would not work either: they use the same tokens
<thisfred> aquarius: please confim ^^
<aquarius> confirmed.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: since we do have all the information on the server for the subscribed users, we will make it work for all of them, even if it doesn't currently, without karmic changes
<CardinalFang> aquarius, do you mind answering this keyring complaint?  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/459081
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 459081 in ubuntuone-client "Desktop Couch user authentication creates multiple keys for ubuntuone client applet" [Undecided,New]
<CardinalFang> I can try, but I'd do it poorly and unconvincingly.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, do we still put DC stuff in the keyring?
<aquarius> CardinalFang, I don't think we need to any more, do we/
<CardinalFang> aquarius, I don't put anything there, no.  I do access it, though.  I may not need to.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, where are you accessing it?
<aquarius> I think this bug might be a larger one than just a quick answer
<aquarius> since I don't think we need the keyring for DC
<aquarius> replication_services/ubutnuone.py accesses the keyring to get the keys for U1, of course, and that will stay
<dobey> j_afk: the protocol is built with google protocol buffers, and the definition files for that (along with the Python ubuntuone-storage-protocol package), are AGPLv3
<CardinalFang> aquarius, the applications usng it isnt his complaint.  I don't create those keys in desktopcouch.
<aquarius> but I don't think the keys for DC itself need to be in the keyring -- they're fetched (by both dc.records and couchdb-glib) by getting them from the ini file
<CardinalFang> aquarius, the applications usng it isnt his complaint.  I don't create those keys inkeyring for  desktopcouch.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, yeah, but I think either (a) we're putting keys in the keyring when we don't need to or (b) we used to do that and he has them left over from before we fixed it
<urbanape> aquarius, pretty cool on the raindrop stuff
<aquarius> CardinalFang, but I don't want to fix this by removing the code that puts DC's keys in the keyring if it turns out that someone *is* relying on them being there
<aquarius> rodrigo_, couchdb-glib gets the desktopcouch oauth tokens from the ini file rathe rthan from the keyring now, doesn't it?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, I am relying on them for ubutuone replication auth.
<rodrigo_> aquarius: no, from gnome-keyring
<aquarius> rodrigo_, rly?
<rodrigo_> aquarius: but I can change it to the ini file, if needed
<aquarius> CardinalFang, are you? you need the oauth token for Ubuntu One, of course -- that's not what I'm talking about
<CardinalFang> aquarius, that's what he's talking about.  Reread.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, but you don't need the oauth token for DC itself from the keyring, do you? desktopcouch.local_files.get_oauth_tokens() gets them for you
<aquarius> CardinalFang, my read of that bug report is that he's saying "there are three keys, 'Ubuntu One', 'Desktopcouch user authentication', 'Desktopcouch user authentication'", and there should be one
<CardinalFang> aquarius, I'l go a-grepping.
<aquarius> he misunderstands because they are two separate things: keys to access u1, and keys to access DC, so they can't ever be one key.
<aquarius> but...I think that we don't need to store the DC keys in the keyring at all
<aquarius> except that we do, because rodrigo_ uses them :)
<CardinalFang> MEETING BEGINS!  Who wants to participate in a stand-up meeting?
<aquarius> so I shall answer the bug report
<aquarius> I'm not sure why the DC keys are in there twoce
<rodrigo_> aquarius: one is for the u1 site, isn't it?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, they're strange.  One tuple, one four-ple.
<aquarius> rodrigo_, correct
<teknico> CardinalFang, nah, I'll pass for today, but thanks anyway ;-)
<aquarius> me
<jblount> me
<CardinalFang> me
<rodrigo_> me
 * CardinalFang bludgeons teknico.
<teknico> me :-P
<urbanape> me
<vds> me
<dobey> me
<jblount> aquarius: Let's do this
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: fix my unknown couch token (thanks jdo!); replication works (!)
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: help thisfred work out why sometimes newly added tokens don't end up in couchdb, causing badarg error responses from u1couch; look at oauth-enabling twisted; make tomboy first-sync experience nicer
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED:
<aquarius> ⚃ BUG COUNT:https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~sil/+assignedbugs?field.tag=ubuntuone-karmic - 0 (!!)
<aquarius> the j to the b to the l to the ount says jblount. Respec'.
<jblount> DONE: Got copy changes for account finished and up for review
<jblount> TODO: Get copy changes branch landed, get homepage new image landed, ask pfibiger for a rollout to production after all that is locked down, go hide away for the weekend
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<jblount> CardinalFang: Throw it down
<CardinalFang> ONE: face duty, ostensibly.  released d-c 0.5 and got updated packages into karmic.  testing karmic.
<CardinalFang> TODO:  write report of packaging mistake.  testing.  help with u1couch account weirdness.  write program to watch couchdb logs for interesting errors.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: u1couch is wonky.
<CardinalFang> rodrigo_ use your underscore powers!
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Looked at several e-d-s crashes related to evo-couchdb.
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). openSUSE/Fedora packaging with aquarius. API documentation for couchdb-glib. Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine? Tomboy shouldn't 
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> teknico: pronto!
<rodrigo_> CardinalFang: :)
<teknico> DONE: reviewed and updated my ubuntuone-karmic bugs; finished and landed the branch with fixes to the contacts web UI (#456267); worked on the @subscription_required decorator needed by the /contacts/ URL (#458966)
<teknico> TODO: finish and land the @subscription_required decorator needed by the /contacts/ URL (#458966); discover why the /contacts URL gives a 404 error for some subscribed users (#458446)
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: urbanape
<urbanape> DONE: Emergency room, Bindwood fixing, cajoling, &c.
<urbanape> TODO: Get latest Bindwood fix branch (#459068) through hoops. Write up my Incident Report on the /files/ UI.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> vds: you're up.
<vds> DONE:finally managed to landed branch PQM didn't like, code review
<vds> TODO: code review
<vds> BLOCKED: nope
<vds> dobey vai!
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Fixed #457564
<dobey> ☹ TODO: NM issue debug script, apply for ubuntu membership, Review lucid auth spec
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<aquarius> dobey, " apply for ubuntu membership"? nice!
<rodrigo_> dobey: cool, let us know what you need to do for that, it's been on my todo list for weeks :)
<jblount> dobey: Yeah, good on you.
<rodrigo_> dobey: haven't had chance to look in detail on it
<dobey> rodrigo_: me either :)
<rodrigo_> dobey: ok, let me know when you find out :D
<dobey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers#Applying%20for%20team%20membership
<dobey> there :)
<rodrigo_> right :)
<jblount> (EMO by the way)
<dobey> just because i dyed my hair, doesn't make me emo
<jblount> heh
<jblount> I typed that twice and still did the typo, which proves my problem.
<chuckc> has u1sync been renamed?  does not exist on my box, though the client is running
<teknico> chuckc, try u1sdtool
<chuckc> teknico, ok, i don't see an option to Authorize,  how do i do that now?
<teknico> chuckc, what do you need to do?
<chuckc> well, i deleted the Ubuntuone key from Passwords Keys.  I deleted all authorized computers on the website and added my back.  Now i can't figure out how to connect, where i put in my password anywhere.
<chuckc> i think it used to be u1sync --Authorize
<chuckc> \
<teknico> mmm, I don't know, let me ask
<CardinalFang> thisfred, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/couchdb/+bugs?field.tag=couchlogscan
<thisfred> CardinalFang: thanks
<thisfred> those are all cloudserver errors reported by d-c when talking to the cloud?
<thisfred> CardinalFang: I am patching the cloudside couchdb as we speak: the config file reading was slower than it needs to be and broke under high load. This would account for all the timeout errors in that list at least
<CardinalFang> thisfred, all those are from marang
<thisfred> CardinalFang: ok did you file those manually?
<CardinalFang> thisfred, file, yes.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: remember that marang is not running what is in karmic
<thisfred> not even close
<thisfred> I am working on packaging a patch from kocolosk for hardy-cat that should make things much better
<thisfred> but first walking the hound
<thisfred> bbiab
<thomas001> hi, is it possible to have a file like .ubuntuone-ignore to exclude some files from sync using a wildcard?
<CardinalFang> thomas001, Not currently.  There are some weird edge cases, too.  What if there's a conflict on that .ubuntuone-ignore file?
<thomas001> CardinalFang, a conflict? i thought simply any file which matches a pattern in there is ignored
<CardinalFang> thomas001, I refer to replication conflicts on the file containing the ignored-files-expressions.
<thomas001> oh
<CardinalFang> thomas001, ignore my question to you.  The short answer is "no, there is no way to do that with this version."
<thomas001> thank you ;)
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Ubuntu One is now available and faster than ever. | File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 269, Protocol Revno is 73 | Release 1.1.0 (cleint) 1.0 (protocol)
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Ubuntu One is now available and faster than ever. | File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 269, Protocol Revno is 73 | Release 1.1.0 (client) 1.0 (protocol)
#ubuntuone 2009-10-24
<gnuisancev4> how likely is it that ubunutone lost my data? I synced over Tomboy data (by syncing to the ~/Ubuntu One folder, not by Tomboy Web Sync) and it is not there
<gnuisancev4> actually my ubuntuone account shows i have no files
<verterok> gnuisancev4: is the client connected?
<gnuisancev4> verterok, on my jaunty box, yes it is.  Even when i browse my ubuntu one on the web, i see no files (except a folder i deleted that i put there last night that i deleted.. but that has nothing to do with this)
<gnuisancev4> my "note" are still there from when i tested the web sync and i can access those on the "notes" tab of the web page, but that's not from the sync i did to the Ubuntu One mounted as a local directory
<verterok> gnuisancev4: could you check if there are any errors in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log ?
<gnuisancev4> 2009-10-23 20:08:29,254 - pyinotify - ERROR - The path /home/gnuisancev4/Ubuntu One/untitled folder-wrong-path of this watch <Watch wd=2 mask=3064 auto_add=False proc_fun=None path=/home/gnuisancev4/Ubuntu One/untitled folder-wrong-path dir=True > must not be trusted anymore
<gnuisancev4> a bunch of those
<verterok> gnuisancev4: /home/gnuisancev4/Ubuntu One/ exists? was ti renamed to /home/gnuisancev4/Ubuntu One.u1conflict?
<verterok> *it
<gnuisancev4> $ ls -l | grep Ubuntu   gives drwxrwxr-x  2 gnuisancev4 gnuisancev4  4096 2009-10-22 23:15 Ubuntu One
<gnuisancev4> nautilus says its connected, looking at the folder both in the cli and in nautilus show nothing's there
<verterok> gnuisancev4: sorry, for the delay
<verterok> gnuisancev4: please could you file a bug and attach: ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log and ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<verterok> gnuisancev4: if you don't want to make public your file names, you can make the bug private
<gnuisancev4> ya no problem
<artir> I'm having some problems with U1
<artir> I can't delete folders on the webUI nor sync the files
<artir> tomboy syncing does work
<artir> so...
<artir> ?
<Slam-er_> hello, is anyone available to answer a question?
<mac9416> Hey, y'all, how can I unsubscribe my 2GB account? Don't worry, I plan to resubscribe. :-)
<mac9416> Trying to solve a few irritating little glitches.
<Vinconzo> hi
#ubuntuone 2009-10-25
<Slam-er> hello, I have been trying to remove files off of Ubuntu One for over a week now and they refuse to delete. Can anyone help?
<mandara> not working? https://one.ubuntu.com
<Slam-er> is anyone else having problems accessing http://one.ubuntu.com? I'm getting a 503 error right now
<Tallken> Slam-er, complaints also seen on Identi.ca
<Tallken> Slam-er, http://identi.ca/notice/12878810
<tduursma> hi
<tduursma> is it a known issue that most of the ubuntu one pages are down?
<tduursma> I'm getting '503 Service Unavailable' for several hours now
<barlas> tduursma, Same here
<jml> hi
<jml> I've got some couchdb / desktopcouch questions -- where would be a good place to ask them?
<tduursma> okay, i'll check later, thanks
<dobey> jml: here's probably good, but better during the week i would guess :)
<jml> dobey, heh, fair point :)
<adelie42> On the web site, when I click contacts, I get "internal server error". something in progress, or is it just me?
<adelie42> ok, nevermind. working now  :)
<dobey> hrmm, not sure. it' loading ok for me
<adelie42> *sigh* server error when trying to edit data... thanks for verifying for me.
<dobey> oh fun, i just got an error
<adelie42> I swear I didn't do it
<adelie42> yeah, deleted my ~/Mozilla folder and still getting problems  :) oh well, guess that is just how beta goes, and can't complain too much if I am not going to be the one to fix it  :)
<theacolyte> Is there a client for Windows in the works?
<dobey> not specifically, but during the next development cycle it may become possible to run the existing client on windows
<dobey> there are only a couple of things we use that are really linux specific
<theacolyte> Cool
<theacolyte> It'd be nice to see something like that
<adelie42> That is the nature of open source. Cross platform and quality coding guidelines means you can make stuff run on anything.
<theacolyte> sure
<theacolyte> Absolutely
<theacolyte> I couldn't program myself out of a paper bag
<theacolyte> Thus the question :)
<adelie42> echo "I couldn't program myself out of a paper bag";
<theacolyte> haha
<adelie42> there, now you know bash  :)
#ubuntuone 2010-10-25
<laurent[]> i have trouble , i try to sync my ubuntu one directory after HDD chash and all my acount be empty after sync :|
<Drakeson> Does ubuntuone currently offer any "Calendar/Tasks/TODOs/GTD/etc." service?
<burn> hello there, is it possible that there are throtteling problems
<burn> I've got a file 115MB that causes upload problems, it isn't throtteled at all
<rye> burn, hello, you might want to reconnect the client since we had to restart the service an hour ago and there are no slow-downs now
<burn> rye: hmmm, I've got the problem for a week now
<burn> it really is the client
<burn> it doesn't do throtteling at all
<burn> can you tell me which protocols/ports it uses to the servers?
<rye> burn, hm, have we been talking earlier?
<burn> that way I can cap the speed on the switch
<burn> rye: I don't think so
<rye> burn, it connects to fs-1.one.ubuntu.com or fs-2.one.ubuntu.com, port 443
<burn> rye: ok, but I capped https already :|
<burn> does it make several sessions?
<burn> (brb, lunchbreak)
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<burn> so rye are there throtteling problems reported?
<rye> burn, " rye: ok, but I capped https already :|" - does that mean that you have throttled https or that there are no restrictions from your side?
<rye> at the moment we do not have issues with api servers (the ones syncdaemon is connected to but yesterday we had a major slow-down)
<burn> it's just, even when I limit https to 800kbit, it still takes the full 1.4mbit
<burn> I don't understand it at all
<burn> :\
<rye> burn, ok, are you limiting the speed through ubuntuone-preferences or using external traffic control facility?
<burn> rye: the preferences
<burn> of ubuntuone
<rye> burn, let me find the relevant bug report
<gabri> hi may I ask a question?
<burn> gabri: nope, you can't ;)
<beuno> hi gabri
<gabri> haha I experiencing some problems with sync process with u1
<gabri> i'll explain what i did
<gabri> i've added the Documents folder to U1
<gabri> but maybe it's too big to be contained as is into the 2G available space
<gabri> i'd like to know if there's a method to flush the metadata_queue in order to stop all the appending operation
<gabri> *pending
<gabri> u1sdtool --delete-folder=id didn't work
<gabri> dunno why but if i look into the log (cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log)
<gabri> the deamon is still ignoring this command and continue to process the queue so it is still trying to sync mine 11G Document folder
<gabri> how can i stop this operation?
<beuno> rye, you are the master of syncdaemon
<gabri> suppose so how could i verify your issue?
<rye> beuno, looking
<rye> gabri, ok, let's do some quick cleanup - u1sdtool --disconnect
<gabri> ok
<rye> gabri, Basically it is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ#How%20do%20I%20stop%20syncing%20a%20folder%20outside%20~/Ubuntu%20One?
<rye> btw, we definitely need to provide the confirmation dialog about adding the folder to be U1-synced. Accidental click w/o explanation is not what we want to increase our user base.
<gabri> i've tried so far what the FAQ suggest
<gabri> like unscribing from the folder
<gabri> and the u1sdtool --delete
<gabri> but it's do not seem to work for me
<gabri> yes it could be a useful dialog it prevents some users to add garbage while testing
<rye> gabri, could you please pastebin u1sdtool --list-folders to http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<gabri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/519662/
<gabri> right now i've made u1sdtool --delete-folder=8aca10c4-167d-4de2-873e-19888a9446b1
<rye> gabri, ok. Now you will want to shut down syncdaemon - u1sdtool --quit
<gabri> done
<rye> gabri, and then start it in non-connected mode - u1sdtool --start
<gabri> and started upagain
<rye> gabri, after this run u1sdtool --delete=8aca10c4-167d-4de2-873e-19888a9446b1
<rye> gabri, ^ will hang
<rye> gabri, open another terminal and run u1sdtool --connect
<gabri> done
<gabri> lol
<rye> gabri, ok, running u1sdtool --list-folders now should show that folder is no longer there
<gabri> ok this is definitely triky
<rye> gabri, yes, i want to create a simple script which will do all that automatically. Since we cannot abruptly terminate sync for now
<gabri> ok so there's no way to flush a queue
<gabri> so?
<rye> gabri, is u1sdtool --list-folders still showing the Documents folders?
<gabri> no rye it's no longer listed there
<gabri> thanks four your help
<rye> gabri, ok, that "fixes" that, sorry for such kind of unpleasant experience (/me goes to file a bug about confirmation dialog)
<gabri> but U should adjust the FAQ specifing that there's an issue on WHEN the commands listed in the fixes suggestion should be launched
<gabri> however thank U very much
<rye> urbanape, hi, what's the current status of Bindwood? I.e. how stable it is from end-user perspective?
<beuno> urbanape, not as stable as we'd like it to be
<urbanape> rye: what beuno said
<rye> urbanape, :'-(
<urbanape> Basically, it works well in a particularly naive setup that I implemented it against.
<statik> Anyone know the name of the UDS irc channel?
<aquarius> statik, #ubuntu-uds
<statik> Thanks
<statik> aquarius: you seen Jason smith around?
<aquarius> statik, he's sat directly in front of me :)
<karni> any live feeds from UDS :)?
<CardinalFang> karni, hi hi!
<karni> CardinalFang: hello ^_^ !
<karni> CardinalFang: how's it going! UDS started already, huh? :)
<CardinalFang> karni, yes!  There are microphones and audio streams for each room, and IRC channels for each room.
<CardinalFang> So, if you're looking at the schedule, then you can listen in by finding where the topic is held, and joining and listening.
 * karni looks carefully at uds.ubuntu.com
<karni> CardinalFang: thanks! I'll definitly find that
 * karni found the streams at http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/status.xsl
<CardinalFang> karni, Okay, i'm looking at the build-setup.  The signpost commons version seems to matter a lot!
<karni> CardinalFang: I must agree here ^ ^ my bad that I went for 1.2.1.1 (I think)
<CardinalFang> signpost-commonshttp4-1.2.jar fails by "oauth.signpost.exception.OAuthExpectationFailedException: Request token or token secret not set in server reply. The service provider you use is probably buggy."
<karni> CardinalFang: I remember having that problem for a long time, but I never knew how I finally have fixed it
<karni> CardinalFang: I worked up every line of code and finally it worked. but I never knew why I had that error.
<CardinalFang> 1.2.1.1  seems to fail by Runtime Error, "Abstract method not implemented."
<CardinalFang> or something.
<karni> CardinalFang: correct
<karni> CardinalFang: maybe we should try with 1.2, as it was originally?
<CardinalFang> 1.2 is less confusing, at least, but perhjaps buggy.
<karni> CardinalFang: I'll have a try how it runs
<karni> CardinalFang: didn't crash with v1.2, now logging in..
<karni> ouch.. crashed
<karni> this time is netty. having look at that.
<CardinalFang> karni, I'm sitting with "mandel".  He suspects the jar files are targeted at a VM that is not the same as we use.  We're fishing for the cause.
<karni> CardinalFang: with httpcommons 1.2 and (currently missing) netty-3.1.5.GA.jar in libs folder, the app didn't crash
<karni> CardinalFang: I'll provide the jar links as soon as I make sure it all runs smootly
<karni> CardinalFang: at the moment, it's fetching the files list, but it doesn't show up. however, seems like no more missing components.
<karni> CardinalFang: last, but not least, signpost is written for Android in mind :) however, there might have been a slight change that has had impact on AU1
<karni> CardinalFang: works =)
<karni> CardinalFang: you mind adding those 2 urls I will provide :)?
<CardinalFang> karni, please do
<karni> CardinalFang: http://oauth-signpost.googlecode.com/files/signpost-commonshttp4-1.2.jar
 * karni looking for proper netty version
<karni> CardinalFang: http://repository.jboss.com/maven2/org/jboss/netty/netty/3.1.5.GA/netty-3.1.5.GA.jar
<karni> CardinalFang: with those two (and commonshttp4-1.2.1.1 removed) U1Files works fine.
<karni> CardinalFang: good work with ant setup :)
<karni> CardinalFang: let me know when you bzr push and it's ready for review
<karni> CardinalFang: if you happen to test the app - please note that it currently fetches meta data kind of slow.. might be caused by server load.
<verterok> karni: hi! sp trunk should support generations now (if I missed something, let me know..I wasn't able to get enough time to write a example client with generations)
<karni> verterok: will do that for you shortely ^ ^ ! thank you!
<karni> *shortly
<karni> verterok: you probably on UDS, too. aren't you :)?
<verterok> karni: no, I'm at home...no UDS for me
<karni> verterok: oh, why is that. no time for UDS?
<CardinalFang> karni, I think you have the httpcommons still in your path somewhere.  Compile fails without it, I think.
<verterok> karni: haha, no. other members of the team are there
<karni> CardinalFang: I meant substituting v1.2.1.1 with the v1.2 link I provided. U1Files indeed depends on commonshttp
<karni> verterok: I see :)
<CardinalFang> karni, I did, I think.
<karni> CardinalFang: compiles for me smootly..
<CardinalFang> karni, I'm using  signpost-core-1.2.jar
<karni> CardinalFang: perhaps ant clean; ant will do the job?
<karni> CardinalFang: you still need signpost-commonshttp4-1.2.jar too (wget  http://oauth-signpost.googlecode.com/files/signpost-commonshttp4-1.2.jar )
<CardinalFang> karni, got it.
<CardinalFang> karni, trying.  Also, lunch time.
<karni> CardinalFang: bon apetit!
<karni> CardinalFang: 7PM here. you're right, I should finally have that lunch, too ^ ^
<CardinalFang> karni, okay, it's different.
<CardinalFang> E/AU1.OAuthUtilities(  335): oauth.signpost.exception.OAuthExpectationFailedException: Request token or token secret not set in server reply. The service provider you use is probably buggy.
<CardinalFang> E/AU1.OAuthUtilities(  335): 	at oauth.signpost.commonshttp.CommonsHttpOAuthProvider.retrieveToken(CommonsHttpOAuthProvider.java:94)
<CardinalFang> E/AU1.OAuthUtilities(  335): 	at oauth.signpost.AbstractOAuthProvider.retrieveRequestToken(AbstractOAuthProvider.java:66)
<CardinalFang> E/AU1.OAuthUtilities(  335): 	at com.ubuntuone.android.files.util.OAuthUtilities.getAuthorizationURL(OAuthUtilities.java:121)
<CardinalFang> E/AU1.OAuthUtilities(  335): 	at com.ubuntuone.android.files.FilesList$1$1.run(FilesList.java:193)
<CardinalFang> E/AU1.OAuthUtilities(  335): 	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:1096)
<CardinalFang> karni, also, url or something may be null somehow.
<CardinalFang> Okay.  must eat.
<CardinalFang> AFK 1hour.
<karni> CardinalFang: roger.
<duanedesign> ~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~/7
<duanedesign> ugh
<CardinalFang> karni, hey!  You have me for 50 minutes.
<CardinalFang> E/AU1.OAuthUtilities(  425): oauth.signpost.exception.OAuthCommunicationException: Communication with the service provider failed: Service provider responded in error: 400 (BAD REQUEST)
<karni> CardinalFang: brb 1 min
<karni> CardinalFang: i'm back. like I mentioned, I had that problem long time ago. I did proper checking, no NULL values. it's either signpost or UbuntuOne not liking signpost ;D
<karni> CardinalFang: but seriously now. have you substituted the jars?
<karni> CardinalFang: I can't replicate that problem
<CardinalFang> karni, Let me push this branch.
<karni> CardinalFang: ok
<CardinalFang> karni,    lp:~cmiller/ubuntuone-android-files/build-setup
<karni> pulling
 * karni setting up and building
<karni> CardinalFang: oops   - protobuf-java-2.3.0.jar
<karni> http://repository.jboss.org/nexus/content/groups/public-jboss/com/google/protobuf/protobuf-java/2.3.0/protobuf-java-2.3.0.jar:
<karni> let me check
<karni> 2010-10-25 22:14:00 ERROR 404: Not Found.
<CardinalFang> Yeah.
<karni> crap.. they pulled it off o_O ?
<karni> let me update the link
<CardinalFang> That's a different location.
<CardinalFang> We were using a mirror.  The orig site said the repo was deprecated, and I should use another.
<CardinalFang> I'm looking
<karni> CardinalFang: http://mirrors.ibiblio.org/pub/mirrors/maven2/com/google/protobuf/protobuf-java/2.3.0/protobuf-java-2.3.0.jar
<karni> but that's also a mirror (working one)
<karni> CardinalFang: are the links broken? http://repository.jboss.org/nexus/content/groups/public-jboss/commons-codec/commons-codec/1.3/commons-codec-1.3.jar:
<karni> also missing
<karni> I was trying to have a clean bzr branch; ./setup && ant
<CardinalFang> karni, Grr.  I screwed it up.
<CardinalFang> I'm trying to get a clean source.
<karni> CardinalFang: can I help?
<karni> CardinalFang: I'm sure you are :) You need any links?
<CardinalFang> Reverting.
<karni> CardinalFang: let me know when should I test
<CardinalFang> karni, okay, re-pull.
<karni> ok
<karni> CardinalFang: I'm sorry Chad, but you're aware you've reverted to signpost-core-1.2.1.1.jar , which was faulty?
<karni> CardinalFang: http://oauth-signpost.googlecode.com/files/signpost-commonshttp4-1.2.jar
<karni> CardinalFang: I can substitute this manually and tell you if it works
<karni> CardinalFang: I'll do that
 * karni uninstalled the app, built from scratch, installing
<CardinalFang> karni, so 1.2.1.1 comes later but has problems.
<karni> CardinalFang: correct
 * karni runs && checks the app on HTC Hero
<karni> that was unexpected: E/AndroidRuntime(27244): java.lang.AbstractMethodError: abstract method not implemented
<karni> let me ant clean && ant first
<karni> CardinalFang: ah, it's signpost-core-1.2.1.1.jar . will use 1.2 instead and report back
<karni> should be fine this time. building..
<CardinalFang> karni, mixing versions seems like a bad idea.
<karni> CardinalFang: that's why I want both core and commonshttp4 to be 1.2
<karni> CardinalFang: it fails to work with 1.2.1.1
<karni> CardinalFang: not sure about 1.2.1 (didn't check yet)
<CardinalFang> Okay.  Done.
<karni> browser has opened, logging in
<karni> connecting..
<karni> CardinalFang: got stuck after authentication. I had faced that issue ones before.
<karni> CardinalFang: however, it did work with 1.2 today, so I'm wondering what is it this time. I'm looking at the logcat..
 * karni trying on 3G
<karni> CardinalFang: v1.2 libraries seemed fine. however, app 'stops' at the end of authentication dance
<karni> CardinalFang: that's visible from heavy GC (that's characteristic for the protocols client oauthenticate(..) )
<karni> CardinalFang: to be honest, it looks like a bug that I lost 1-2 weeks during GSoC to fix. worst thing is that I recall, the solution was hardly related to oauth itself. I know, that sounds confusing.
<CardinalFang> E/AU1.OAuthUtilities(  501): oauth.signpost.exception.OAuthExpectationFailedException: Request token or token secret not set in server reply. The service provider you use is probably buggy.
<karni> CardinalFang: I just don't get how it could have worked before, and now its not.
<karni> CardinalFang: please paste ls libs/ ;)
<CardinalFang> commons-codec-1.3.jar  oauth-consumer-20090823.jar    signpost-core-1.2.jar
<CardinalFang> netty-3.1.5.GA.jar     protobuf-java-2.3.0.jar        storageprotocol-1.1.0-SNAPSHOT.jar
<CardinalFang> oauth-20090617.jar     signpost-commonshttp4-1.2.jar
<karni> hm. that's correct. let me run it again..
<karni> CardinalFang: mike@dojo:~/src/android/chad-build-setup-recent$ adb logcat|grep OAuth
<karni> I/AU1.OAuthUtilities(27662): retrieved request token successfully
<karni> I/AU1.OAuthUtilities(27721): retrieved access token successfully
<karni> CardinalFang: I did fresh bzr branch; ./setup && ant; ant install
<karni> all in all, I confirm that I the files list doesn't load.
<karni> that's my main concern
<karni> I/AU1.U1HttpUtilities(27763): account details response org.apache.http.message.BasicHttpResponse@44947610, status HTTP/1.1 200 OK --- this line means that test OAuth signing was successful. do you see that line?
<karni> *see in logcat
<karni> why did it heave to break when I wanted to spend time writing it from scratch ;)
 * karni tests 0.4.4b from the wiki
<CardinalFang> No, none of my OAuth lines succeed.
<CardinalFang> oauth.signpost.exception.OAuthExpectationFailedException or oauth.signpost.exception.OAuthCommunicationException
<karni> CardinalFang: is it ok that I wrote you priv msg ?
<karni> CardinalFang: if you prefer, I'll write here
<newboon2age> when is/was kubuntu on ubuntuone UDS talk?  which room/time?
<verterok> karni, CardinalFang: FYI, file sync server(s) restarted, so you might see some slowdown
<karni> verterok: thanks!
<karni> verterok: was it long ago?
<verterok> karni: ~10 min
<karni> verterok: thank you
<karni> verterok: servers still support old version of the protocol with query method, correct?
<verterok> karni: absolutely
<karni> verterok: the app proceeds with OAuth, but has problems fetching meta data. even the old, unoutched, published on the wiki 0.4.4b version.
<verterok> karni: servers were just restarted...all is *slow*
<karni> verterok: so I was wondering what could have broken (we had problems with the refactored app, so I checked with AndroidU1, and it had the same symptom, fetching files list *long*)
<karni> CardinalFang: ↑ (verterok) that might be the cause
<karni> CardinalFang: I'm calling it a day, wish you productive time with other developers on UDS :)
<CardinalFang> karni, thank you.
<karni> :)
<CardinalFang> karni, see you tomorrow.
<karni> CardinalFang: yes, see you :)
#ubuntuone 2010-10-26
<karni> CardinalFang: I bzr pulled your source and run setup. you're missing oauth-20090617.jar and oauth-consumer-20090823.jar (if you ask, those are used by protocol client, I use signpost because it's easier, for signing http requests)
<karni> CardinalFang: sent you mail. both AndroidU1 and UbuntuOneFiles (assuming all libs are present, and signpost is 1.2 for both core and commonshttp jars) work fine
<karni> CardinalFang: in case you need me, please send me an e-mail, I'll be leaving now, it's getting late here
<mahen> hello
<mahen> I don't know if any of you guys is available, but I still have this very annoying bug (100% CPU used forever, no sync :)
<duanedesign> hello mahen
<mahen> Hi Duane
<duanedesign> mahen: what version of UBuntu?
<mahen> 10.10 AMD 64
<duanedesign> mahen: ok
<mahen> It didn't occur at the beginning of my use of U1, but I happened after a few days trying to sync 20 GB of pictures :)
<mahen> Now it happens every time
<duanedesign> lets look at the log and see if we can get a clue as to why it is doing that
<mahen> ok :)
<mahen> thanks :)
<duanedesign> let me get the log name we want...
<mahen> (BTW, U1 is disabled ATM)
<mahen> (I mean, not launched at startup=
<mahen> -=+)
<duanedesign> can you pasdtebin     ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<duanedesign> !pastebin
<ubot4`> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mahen> duanedesign: as U1 is not started, do you have a prefered way of starting it for debugging ?
<duanedesign> mahen: lets look at what is in  the log. If it does not have enough info we will start U1 in debug
<mahen> /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug > ~/syncdaemon-debug.log ?
<mahen> duanedesign: OK
<duanedesign> sudo killall ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<duanedesign> /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug > ~/syncdaemon-debug.log
<duanedesign> FYI^^
<duanedesign> oh, that is what you said :P
<mahen> OK, please wait a few minutes while it's starting (my HD is usually spinning for several minutes...)
<mahen> thanks Duane
<duanedesign> no problem, i am here for the next 2 hours
<mahen> dune : here's usually what happens : 1) I start U1 -> drive spins for 2 minutes non-stop 2) then nothing happens as if daemon was not working 3) I wake it up for instance by launching u1sdtool --status 4) then I get a little amount of time with 100% cpu used 5) it processes metadata if needed 6) usually, then, it eats 100% of CPU for hours
<mahen> right now I'm at step 5), I will keep you informed :)
<mahen> (step 5) takes A LOT OF TIME even though "u1sdtool --waiting-metadata | wc -l" tells me "6" only
<mahen> may be related to that fact I moved / renamed some folders...
<duanedesign> could be. could be a file permission problem...
<mahen> Each file metadata should take 1 second, right ? I'm still at "6" :)
<duanedesign> we should be able to determine which file it is stuck on by looking at  ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<mahen> all right then : http://paste.ubuntu.com/520105/
<duanedesign> then we can check the permissions. If that is ok we will remove the metadata for that file and let it repopulate it. If that does not work I call in (r)ye :)
<mahen> (resuming ? I thought resuming didn't exist yet :)
<duanedesign> hmmm
<duanedesign> i have never seen that. rye honk
<mahen> Cool then :)
<mahen> Ah, 5 metadata now :)
<mahen> duanedesign: oh by the way, will the 10.10 U1 client still get fixed ? I'm asking because I understood there will be a complete overhaul in 11.04
<duanedesign> mahen: well, that is tough to answer. Might be easier to answer after the Developer Summit this week. Plans are still being hashed out for this cycle.
<mahen> duanedesign: line 2707 : filename should be "À donner". Maybe the client doesn't like stresses on capital letters ?
<mahen> oh well, no it must just be how it's encoded
<mahen> duanedesign: OK :)
 * duanedesign looking
<rye> mahen, is that Maverick client?
<duanedesign> mahen: ok we can try
<duanedesign> oop, never mind, rye is here
<duanedesign> hello rye
<rye> duanedesign, while i haven't seen such reaction for 'new_name' param we may have found some rare bug, so I am all ears
<mahen> rye : yep maverick client, proposed repo enabled
<mahen> (Hello rye !)
<rye> ok, handle_AQ_MOVE_ERROR breaking on new_name is not the actual issue, since it is already in error condition that's ok
<rye> mahen, ok, syncing logs to see whether that's server side. could you please check whether you have files in ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/move_limbo ? (files, not dirs)
<mahen> rye : directories 0-9 and a-f. Should I check inside of those ?
<rye> mahen, find ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/move_limbo -type f | wc -l
<mahen> 4
<rye> mahen, ok
<mahen> u1sdtool --waiting-metadata | wc -l --> still return 1 (2 hours ago it was at 6 :)
<mahen> (to rye)
<mahen> +s
<rye> mahen, could you please pastebin the output of u1sdtool --waiting-meta ?
<rye> mahen, i found the notifications about your session but not the information about your session, yet
<mahen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/520121/
<mahen> (Corse is a directory I renamed)
<mahen> It's "000 - Corse" it used to be "Corse"
<mahen> rye : please tell me if you want me to enable debug mode, BTW
<rye> mahen, yes, that may be helpful too - u1sdtool --quit; /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug 2>&1 | tee ~/ubuntuone-debug.txt
<mahen> rye : OK, relaunching, takes a little while (about 2 mins with CPU at 100%)
<mahen> rye : I had to kill ubuntuone-indicator, otherwise, the syncd was in a loop state
<mahen> you'll see that in the log
<mahen> (with 100% cpu)
<rye> mahen, what version of indicator are you running?
<mahen> latest from ppa
<rye> mahen, hmm, ok, will need to look into that too
<mahen> this occured because I : 1) started the daemon 2) started the indicator 3) killed the daemon 4) restarted the daemon 5) --> had to kill the indicator)
<mahen> (even did 3 & 4 twice)
<mahen> rye : here you are : http://paste.ubuntu.com/520125/
<mahen> (sorry in advance ;)
<rye> mahen, ok, could you please run u1sdtool --connect ?
<rye> mahen, and then re-paste. is indicator running now? I see a lot of called current_status, called waiting_content calls which I don't like if they originate from the indicator
<mahen> rye : nope, I didn't restart the indicator since I killed it. (but the moment I killed it is visible in the log)
<mahen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/520127/
<rye> mahen, mmm, could you please check whether it reaches IDLE state?
<mahen> still processing both queues : waiting metadata count = 1
<mahen> rye : (still at 1 metadata left :)
<mahen> I wonder if it stays so forever
<rye> mahen, could you please re-paste ?
<mahen> rye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/520138/
<rye> mahen, well, i have to congratulate you that your files are now being uploaded
<mahen> hmm
<rye> mahen, and I have to file a bug report against the indicator which does not drop the metadata queue count when status is switched to content queue processing
<mahen> rye : I'm not sure it is really working as expected
<rye> mahen, if you fire up the indicator now it should start showing the remaining content count
<mahen> rye : there is still 1 file in the metadata queue, it takes much time each time the daemon is restarted (full CPU + driver spinning for several minutes) and also if I check my system monitor it's definitely NOT uploading
<mahen> -r
<rye> mahen, what's the value of u1sdtool --waiting-meta ?
<mahen> 1
<commodoor> rye, could it not be the same issue that i had, that the meta was stuck?
<rye> mahen, could you please tell what's in that queue ?
<mahen> Move(share_id='b956c856-b908-4023-84f9-92bd0f901fdc', node_id='518795a9-7711-45e6-ac01-dc2eabbb976f', path='/home/mahen/Images/000 - Corse', new_name='000 - Corse', new_parent_id='c3fc5e25-a5c3-4bd7-b52b-31051e57f920', old_parent_id='c3fc5e25-a5c3-4bd7-b52b-31051e57f920')
<rye> commodoor, no, right now it advanced properly through all the moves... well, it should have
<mahen> this big directory I renamed from "Corse" to "000 - Corse"
<rye> mahen, u1sdtool --current-transfers ?
<mahen> 0
<rye> great
<mahen> rye : actually, I'm pretty sure something is very wrong, because I left my computer turned on for several nights to see if it would automagically fix itself, but it didn't. So I kinda gave up until today :)
<mahen> (of course, I personally don't really mind. I backup my data on an external HD anyway -- but I only wanted to help you fix it :)
<commodoor> rye, it really looks like the same issue, there is the move again
<rye> mahen, in this case "great" means that I am not amused with the behaviour of ubuntuone-syncdaemon, digging further
<rye> commodoor, and TRY_AGAINs with Upload, yes, something does not look really great
<mahen> rye : yeah, I understood :)
<mahen> (but indeed my message was ambiguous)
<rye> facundobatista, ping, http://paste.ubuntu.com/520138/ - uploads fail, Move()s do TRY_AGAIN, what can we do except of dropping the move in move_limbo?
<mahen> rye : I'll be away for a couple of minutes :)
<mahen> thanks again for your efforts !
<facundobatista> rye, what is "dropping the move in move_limbo"?
<rye> facundobatista, syncdaemon retries to move the file and as far as I understand, ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/move_limbo contains the move information that needs to be processed
<shane4ubuntu> when I run u1sdtool --current-transfers it should show me what is being uploaded correct?
<commodoor> shane4ubuntu, i think how many files
<mahen> rye : I'll be back in 2 hours :) Thanks again to all of you
<shane4ubuntu> commodoor, either way, it should say something, because I don't think all my files have finished uploading.
<commodoor> shane4ubuntu, if U1 is busy with calculating meta it won't show anything, after meta it starts uploading
<commodoor> shane4ubuntu, do you have U1 indicator?
<shane4ubuntu> commodoor, I left it running all night and it didn't do anything, in the u1 preferences, I clicked on disconnect and reconnect, and does seem to be doing anything
<shane4ubuntu> u1 indicator?  I'm not sure
<facundobatista> rye, yes, for some reason, the server is answering TRY_AGAIN for that Move... don't know why, we could search
<rye> facundobatista, last time verterok was unable to find definite reason :( So we ended up hacking the client to forget about that move and it continued uploading files.
<commodoor> shane4ubuntu, http://bit.ly/bScUsj with U1 indicator you can see hthe status
<commodoor> rye, i had the same issue do you remember how we fixed it?
<commodoor> rye, i know it's not the best solution
<facundobatista> rye, could you please get a metadata dump?
<rye> commodoor, yes we removed the file from move_limbo and it stopped TRYing_AGAIN, folder was not renamed on the server and everything went fine
<rye> facundobatista, ok, just a moment, will look how that's done
<shane4ubuntu> commodoor, ok, getting it now, thanks
<commodoor> rye, is this the fault of the server or the client?
<facundobatista> rye, in the client source you have a dump_metadata.py
<commodoor> shane4ubuntu, if you have a lot of files it can take a while
<rye> commodoor, that's what we will try to find now, since it does not look like a single instance
<rye> facundobatista, yup, found one
<shane4ubuntu> commodoor, yes, I have a lot, and have been working on this for about a week, now it seems really just hung up at 507mb transfered for a few days
<commodoor> shane4ubuntu, i uploaded 5Gb and it was horor :P, you can do "u1sdtool --waiting-metadata" to see the output
<shane4ubuntu> commodoor, returned nothing.
<rye> mahen, could you please download http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-client/stable-1-4/download/head%3A/dump_metadata.py-20100816185547-iz0qxhnvk7i3asob-1/dump_metadata.py , run it, and pastebin the output?
<commodoor> shane4ubuntu, "u1sdtool --waiting-content" without the quotes ?
<shane4ubuntu> commodoor, also returns nothing
<shane4ubuntu> commodoor, let me kill it, and restart it.
<commodoor> shane4ubuntu, U1 says there is nothing to upload
<shane4ubuntu> commodoor, I know but when I open the GUI, it says it is syncing
<shane4ubuntu> ahh, now when I go to the folder that should be uploading, all the check marks and sync symbols are gone, like it isn't going to sync this folder now?????
<shane4ubuntu> oh wait, that was because I killed it. :)
<commodoor> shane4ubuntu, lol
<shane4ubuntu> commodoor, it isn't done syncing, there are still files to upload.
<shane4ubuntu> I need a cup of coffee!
<shane4ubuntu> brb
<commodoor> shane4ubuntu, maybe if you can paste the log
<commodoor> shane4ubuntu, cold you paste "~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log" paste in paste.ubuntu.com?
<shane4ubuntu> commodoor, http://paste.ubuntu.com/520165/
<shane4ubuntu> after restarting it, and re-running the u1sdtool with --waiting-content and --waiting-metadata they still returned nothing, and status was still 0
<shane4ubuntu> seems like from the log a serverside issue, scanning the data
<commodoor> rye, can you look into this?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/520165/
<commodoor> shane4ubuntu, it's finished local scan, but there is an error on scanning server files
<rye> shane4ubuntu, could you please open the dir /home/shane/Documents/Church/IglesiaBautistAncla/Discipulado/ in nautilus and see whether file "Lecci\xa2n_1_Salvacion-Maestro.odt" does not contain a ? symbol (unicode substitute char)
<pmatulis> wow, ubuntuone depends on network-manager
<shane4ubuntu> rye that is pretty scarey that you can tell me what files to look at on my cpu. :0
<commodoor> shane4ubuntu, it's in your log :P
<shane4ubuntu> rye, hmm, nautilus crashed, that is odd.
<rye> shane4ubuntu, that's the information in the log, which causes the service to malfunction
<rye> at least this is the first point to fix
<shane4ubuntu> ok, it won't let me access that folder
<shane4ubuntu> nautilus crashes every time
<shane4ubuntu> I can tell you though, I work with Spanish/English files, and yes it probably has a bad character in it, at one time was a á or í or ñ  or something
<rye> shane4ubuntu, okay, i feel that nautilus crashing may be actually also caused by ubuntuone... let me try creating such file
<shane4ubuntu> rye, that was my thoughts, I was going to kill u1 and then try to access it.
<shane4ubuntu> commodoor, you mean the log file on the actual server?  because I didn't see that in the log I posted.
<rye> shane4ubuntu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/520165/ line 14
<shane4ubuntu> commodoor, ooh, I see it
<commodoor> shane4ubuntu, line 50 :p
<shane4ubuntu> right, got it
<shane4ubuntu> ok, killing u1 did let me open the folder, and it was a problem I fixed the naming issue with that
<rye> shane4ubuntu, yes, confirming - bad characters kill nautilus. And I am 99% sure that's ubuntuone plugin
<shane4ubuntu> rye, right, because once I killed u1, I could go to that folder without a problem
<shane4ubuntu> I guess I should have looked at that log a little closer. :)
<shane4ubuntu> not a big deal, I don't have any sensitive info that is being put in the 'cloud'.
<rye> shane4ubuntu, just a moment, need to relogin to be able to debug nautilus
<shane4ubuntu> commodoor, ok, how do I get that u1 indicator up?
<commodoor> i made a shortcut in startup-aplications
<commodoor> commando: ubuntuone-indicator
<shane4ubuntu> commodoor, well, that was simple enough. :)  more coffee.
<shane4ubuntu> commodoor, you can also put it in ~/.profile at the end of the file as ubuntuone-indicator &  and that will work too, a cli trick I picked up somewhere
<shane4ubuntu> ok, my folder that had issues, now doesn't have a checkmark, as though it isn't being syncd by u1
<shane4ubuntu> ohh, nevermind, refresh fixed that.
<commodoor> shane4ubuntu, nice, thnx
<commodoor> lol i have problem with dropbox, it's trying to sync for 4 days with no luck hahhaha
<shane4ubuntu> ok, I'm starting to like this u1 now that we got through that little hurdle, u1 has been greatly improved, thanks buys
<shane4ubuntu> guys*
<commodoor> shane4ubuntu, i also like U1 there are still small bugs
<shane4ubuntu> yes, but small is ok, there were big bugs before
<commodoor> shane4ubuntu, that was why i used Dropbox till U1 was mature enough\
<duanedesign> pmatulis: it used too, but not any more
<pmatulis> duanedesign: well i am incapable of adding a computer.  it just doesn't work on my lucid box
<duanedesign> pmatulis: ok. Can you check Applications > Accessories > Password and Encryption Keys. Click on the passwords folder to expand it, and look for an Ubuntu One Token
<pmatulis> duanedesign: i'm there
<duanedesign> pmatulis: do you see a token  for Ubuntu One?
<rye> shane4ubuntu, ok, confirming the bug with nautilus plugin
<pmatulis> duanedesign: yes
<rye> duanedesign, pmatulis gets AUTH_FAILED with 'Ubuntu One' token on Maverick ?
<duanedesign> pmatulis: ok. Make sure the Ubuntu One Preferences are closed if open.
<duanedesign> rye: Lucid. Unable to add computer
<rye> duanedesign, ah, then not SSO
<pmatulis> duanedesign: yes, preferences never open
<duanedesign> pmatulis: could you right click and delete the token
<pmatulis> duanedesign: done
<duanedesign> pmatulis: after doing that. Go to Me Menu > Ubuntu One
<duanedesign> pmatulis: Your browser should now open asking you to add computer
<pmatulis> duanedesign: ok, i get a tab "Add This Computer"
<pmatulis> duanedesign: weird
<duanedesign> pmatulis: and do you see the 'Add this computer' button on the page that opened?
<pmatulis> duanedesign: yes
<duanedesign> ok, good :)
<pmatulis> duanedesign: i already have 2 machines (at least i hope they're still there) can you confirm that for tomboy sync i need to add a specially named machine ('hostname-Tomboy')?
<duanedesign> pmatulis: that is correct
<pmatulis> duanedesign: ok.  now when i right click tomboy applet and view Synchronization tab it shows "Not configurable".  anything else to do?  "Auto sync in background" is ticked (10 min)
<duanedesign> pmatulis: i am a little rusty on the Ubuntu One Preferences Panel in Lucid. can you look at the Services Tab
<duanedesign> and see if there is a Notes
<pmatulis> duanedesign: there is no 'Notes' service listed
<duanedesign> pmatulis: Ok Tomboy applet > Preferences
<pmatulis> duanedesign: right, that is described above
<duanedesign> the 'Add-ins' tab
<pmatulis> duanedesign: oh, wait
<pmatulis> duanedesign: no, i don't see any 'Notes'
<pmatulis> duanedesign: under "Synchronization" just 4 items (Local Directory...) (SSH SYnc) (WebDav Sync) (Web Sync)
<duanedesign> pmatulis: on the Add-ins Tab of the Tomboy Preferences see the 'Web Sync Service Add-In'
<duanedesign> click on it and see if you are given the option to 'Enable'
<duanedesign> If it is Enabled only the 'Disabled' button will be Active
<pmatulis> duanedesign: right, a 'Enable' button shows
<pmatulis> duanedesign: so i do the obvious?
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> pmatulis: yes
<pmatulis> duanedesign: ok.  i just wait now?
<duanedesign> pmatulis: then Syncronization tab still says 'Not Configurable'?
<pmatulis> duanedesign: no, it looks good!
<duanedesign> ok I thought we might need to relaunch Tomboy to make active. Good Good
<pmatulis> duanedesign: (Service: Tomboy Web)
<pmatulis> duanedesign: will everything break after an upgrade to 10.10?
<duanedesign> no, you should be ok
<pmatulis> duanedesign: nice
<pmatulis> duanedesign: is there any log or progress info to inspect?
<duanedesign> pmatulis: if you are interested in getting info on file sync,  i just did a sticky on the forums. let me get you the link...
<duanedesign> pmatulis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1594301
<duanedesign> pmatulis: i am afraid i must step out. If you have any additional questions rye will be more then happy to help.
<pmatulis> duanedesign: thanks for your support!
<duanedesign> pmatulis: i am glad I could help
<shane4ubuntu> rye, I'm back
<shane4ubuntu> confirming the bug with nautilus, do I need to report that?
<rye> shane4ubuntu, not really, i have a 100% reproduce rate, just want to get some more info from nautilus which crashes in a very interesting way
<shane4ubuntu> rye, ok, I'll leave it in your hands then, thanks for the help.
<rye> shane4ubuntu, thanks for noticing this!
<rye> shane4ubuntu, by the way has the sync completed?
<shane4ubuntu> rye, yes, it seems like the only hang up was that nameing issue
<shane4ubuntu> I have added a few more folders to it too
<rye> shane4ubuntu, You might want to add yourself to the affected people at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/666820/
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 666820 in ubuntuone-client "nautilus pugin crashes Nautilus if a file in Ubuntu One directory is has invalid utf-8 name (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<CardinalFang> karni, the branch I pushed is at  lp:~cmiller/ubuntuone-android-files/build-setup
<karni> CardinalFang: ok. I'll have a clean bzr branch
<CardinalFang> I tested three different oauth-{consumer,} versions, all with same version as the other in the pair.
<karni> CardinalFang: I see. I was quite happy to have both AU1 and (refactored) Ubuntu One Files working yesterday evening, so let me see how it runs this time :)
<CardinalFang> At present, "oauth.signpost.exception.OAuthExpectationFailedException: Request token or token secret not set in server reply. The service provider you use is probably buggy."   I'm trying to find out what *is* returned.
<karni> CardinalFang: I'm building and installing on device
<karni> CardinalFang: that (possible?) bug your facing was one of my biggest nightmares during holiday. so I wish so much we don't have to get back to that ;D
 * karni installs the apk
 * karni got to 'Add this computer' webpage
<karni> CardinalFang: after few seconds of 'Connecting' it fetched the files list nicely.
<karni> CardinalFang: looks like it's 2.2-exclusive?
<karni> CardinalFang: I'll try running that on 2.2 emulator, ok?
<CardinalFang> I don't know about 2.2 exclusivity.  I'll try on 1.6.
 * karni launched 2.2 emulator and tests the apk
<mahen> rye : I'm back :)
<karni> CardinalFang: brb, somethings wrong with my emulator
<CardinalFang> okay, requires API level 4 at least. ...
<mahen> rye : so, it's still processing queues after, well, maybe 6 hours. Still on the moved "Corse" directory
<rye> >rye< mahen, could you please download http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-client/stable-1-4/download/head%3A/dump_metadata.py-20100816185547-iz0qxhnvk7i3asob-1/dump_metadata.py , run it, and pastebin the output?
<mahen> sure
<mahen> rye : http://paste.ubuntu.com/520224/
<CardinalFang> karni, success on Android 1.6.
<CardinalFang> Well, mostly.
<karni> CardinalFang: had issues with emulator. testing 2.2 now
 * karni logs into SSO
<CardinalFang> "E/AndroidRuntime(  290): Caused by: java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: contentView required: pkg=com.ubuntuone.android.files id=2131165276 notification=Notification(vibrate=null,sound=null,defaults=0x0)"  to com.ubuntuone.android.files.service.U1Service.showNotification(U1Service.java:517)
<rye> facundobatista, ^ http://paste.ubuntu.com/520224/ re http://paste.ubuntu.com/520138/
<karni> CardinalFang: run with success on Android 2.2
<CardinalFang> karni, what's the earliest version of Android this should work on?
<karni> CardinalFang: did that cause FC?
<karni> CardinalFang: I think 1.6
<karni> CardinalFang: but to be honest,
<karni> CardinalFang: that one (with notifications) might have something to do with 1.6 version
<karni> CardinalFang: that said, AU1 would be >2.0
<karni> >=
<karni> CardinalFang: I'll try with 1.6 now
<CardinalFang> Minor, maybe:  E/dalvikvm(  300): Could not find method android.text.format.Formatter.formatShortFileSize, referenced from method com.ubuntuone.android.files.util.FileUtils.getHumanReadableSize
<karni> CardinalFang: that would be easily fixable :)
<karni> CardinalFang: it's just to get a short form of, say, 2784 KB as '2.9 KB' or similar. short form for mobile screens.
<CardinalFang> karni, right.  Steal that from the ubuntuone-android-music client.  Implemented there.
<karni> CardinalFang: :D
<karni> CardinalFang: if it's fine, I'd have a late lunch now, and get back to that soon :)
<CardinalFang> karni, bye
<karni> CardinalFang: talk to you soon
<CardinalFang> yes
<mahen> rye : oh btw, I periodically get some debug output of the syncdaemon every couple of minutes with some "twisted" phrases
<rye> mahen, hm, could you please share that twisted lines?
<mahen> 2010-10-26 17:43:23,634 - twisted - INFO - pause writes for: %s 0.27447265625 etc
<mahen> it tries to upload a tiny jpg I added meanwhile, many times
<rye> mahen, erm, is bandwidth throttling enabled?
<mahen> you mean in ubuntuone-prefs ? Yep, I set it to 50KB/sec but it was never taken into account
<rye> mahen, for some reason it now is taken into account
<mahen> hm
<mahen> anyway it's still stuck at this : Move(share_id='b956c856-b908-4023-84f9-92bd0f901fdc', node_id='518795a9-7711-45e6-ac01-dc2eabbb976f', path='/home/mahen/Images/000 - Corse', new_name='000 - Corse', new_parent_id='c3fc5e25-a5c3-4bd7-b52b-31051e57f920', old_parent_id='c3fc5e25-a5c3-4bd7-b52b-31051e57f920')
<mahen> now I shut up, I annoyed you too much already :)
<rye> facundobatista, pinging you again...  ^ http://paste.ubuntu.com/520224/ re TRY_AGAIN on Move() - http://paste.ubuntu.com/520138/
<pmatulis> duanedesign: i've waited a while and still no synchronization, when i try manually (right-click Tomboy applet > Synchronize Notes) i get "Failed to synchronize"
<duanedesign> pmatulis: hmm. We can try and get some debug logs and see if anything jumps out as the reason
<duanedesign> pmatulis: if you quit Tomboy and then run this command in a Terminal:   tomboy --debug > ~/tomboy_debug.log
<duanedesign> try and do a sync. Then after it fails you shoul have some information in ~/tomboy_debug.log
<pmatulis> duanedesign: right.  got some stuff
<pmatulis> duanedesign: will pastebin
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> pmatulis: in Preferences you have the address as - https://one.ubuntu.com/notes/
<pmatulis> duanedesign: confirmed
<duanedesign> pmatulis: can you check - https;//one.ubuntu.com/account/machines/
<duanedesign> pmatulis: then Open gconf-editor and navigate to /apps/tomboy/sync/tomboyweb/oauth_token
<duanedesign> Applications > System Tools > Configuration Editor
<duanedesign> is gconf ^^
<pmatulis> duanedesign: ok, there
<duanedesign> pmPlease check whether at least one of the token in parentheses on /account/machines/ tab matches the value of oauth_token key in gconf-editor.
<duanedesign> pmatulis: do not post that value :)
<pmatulis> duanedesign: no, none of them match
<duanedesign> rye: pmatulis looks to have bug 575937
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 575937 in tomboy (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Can't synchronize Tomboy Notes: Server returned 404 NOT FOUND (affects: 19) (dups: 4) (heat: 109)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/575937
<duanedesign> rye: is their any info you want? Or can pmatulis go ahead and run http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/ubuntuone-scripts/tomboy-recovery.py
<pmatulis> duanedesign: darn!
<duanedesign> pmatulis: ok, i guess you read the comments on the report?
<duanedesign> pmatulis: if you want to try the script you can, or just try the 'clear' button in the Tomboy Preferences
<duanedesign> on the Sync tab
<pmatulis> duanedesign: clearing now...
<pmatulis> duanedesign: "Connect to Server"?
<duanedesign> pmatulis: do you have a lot of notes?
<pmatulis> duanedesign: what i don't understand is that i once *did* get an initial synchronization.  don't know how.  so those *64* notes are now outdated
<duanedesign> pmatulis: you might get some duplicates / conflicts
<pmatulis> duanedesign: how to fix?
<duanedesign> rye: ping
<duanedesign> pmatulis: you now have duplicates that say in parenthesis (old)
<duanedesign> ?
<pmatulis> duanedesign: no
<pmatulis> duanedesign: as far as i know, nothing has happened
<pmatulis> duanedesign: i asked before if i should press "Connect to Server"
<duanedesign> pmatulis: ok so you have not connected yet?
<pmatulis> duanedesign: i did that (just now) and i get a web page that is asking to add a computer (name: None)
<pmatulis> duanedesign: should i remove the initial hostname-Tomboy that I made and recreate it?
<duanedesign> pmatulis: ok so you have not pressed  'lear'? in the Preferences?
<duanedesign> ok
<pmatulis> duanedesign: yes, as stated above
<duanedesign> sorry :)
<pmatulis> duanedesign: sorry, that should be: yes, i cleared
<pmatulis> duanedesign: and confirmed in gconf that the auth token is gone
<duanedesign> pmatulis: ok
<duanedesign> what will happen is you will reauthorize tomboy
<duanedesign> but it will possibly create conflicts
<pmatulis> duanedesign: maybe clear notes and remove host-Tomboy?  fresh beginning?
<duanedesign> that you will have to clear manually
<duanedesign> if you have made no changes on the web interface when it creates the conflicts they will be NoteName(old)
<duanedesign> and that will be the one you want. That might save some time in rresolving the conflict.
<duanedesign> pmatulis: so yes you should clear
<duanedesign> host the old hostname-tomboy
<duanedesign> pmatulis: after pressing clear, just readd your computer like you did before
<duanedesign> then sync and clear any duplicates it makes. Some of the files might end up NoteName and a duplicate named NoteName(old)
<pmatulis> duanedesign: i am having problems with my screen.  all characters messed up.  can't read anything
<duanedesign> pmatulis: sorry for the choppy response I am in a dev summit session
<pmatulis> duanedesign: hi
<pmatulis> duanedesign: that was nasty.  all characters on my pc turned to klingon
<pmatulis> duanedesign: i missed you instructions
<facundobatista> rye, sorry, I'm running all over the place, firefighting, is there a chance you could remind me of this during the week?
<rye> facundobatista, well, since api slaves are not really responding now there is not much we can do, will monitor when everything settles and most likely will file a bug about that
<pmatulis> duanedesign: well i removed everything i could (token, machine host-Tomboy, all local notes, all remote notes); added host-Tomboy; synced; copied *.note to empty tomboy directory; and synced again but nothing is on remote side (i got an error but the details say each note was uploaded)
<duffydack> problem again of stuck at authenticating and then gives up.
<rye> duffydack, the team is now preparing for the rollout to reset it completely, they spent last 2 days crashing the staging system and gathering all sort of info to make production work properly.
<duffydack> ah
<mahen> rye : do you want me to come back later in the week about the problem we investigated earilier today ?
<rye> mahen, at the moment I am of little assistance since the service is being redeployed now... could you please file a bug using ubuntu-bug ubuntuone-client, attaching the log files from ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log
<mahen> sure
<mahen> rye : there's sth strange ; I tried to send the bug report twice, but it always sens me back to the first page which asks for the bug name. Is it due to the 8 MB large log file ?
<mahen> sends
<mahen> hmm, maybe due to the fact that the file I'm trying to send is not closed yet
<rye> mahen, checking
<mahen> actually I'm sending it again after killing the daemon
<mahen> hope it'll be private :)
<mahen> OK it was indeed the cause, worked this time : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/666942   Report is public though and my debug log contains many private stuff :)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 666942 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "UbuntuOne client stuck infinitely when processing the metadata of a moved directory (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<mahen> rye : OK I just made it private
* rye changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Current Events: File Sync service is being redeployed | Need assistance? Review the Status and the FAQ first: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ | http://bit.ly/caHbOf for help on adding your computer | Then say "honk" for more help. Please be patient :) | https://one.ubuntu.com/
<Robert____> hello?
<rye> Robert____, hi!
<Robert____> I was just wondering if u could help me?
<Robert____> I really don't know if I'm in the right place first of all
<Robert____> but..
<rye> Robert____, feel free to ask your question right away
<Robert____> how do I add my cell phone to ubuntu 10.04 so I can download my pictures?
<beuno> Robert____, so, we haven't launched picture syncing yet
<Robert____> no
<Robert____> are u still there?
<beuno> yes
<beuno> no, what?
<Robert____> no I haven't launched picture syncing yet... not sure what it is
<beuno> Robert____, sorry, I meant that the Ubuntu One team has not launched the feature to sync pictured from your phone
<beuno> so you can't do that at the moment
<Robert____> oh I see...ok thanks anyway... but I did have a friend set it up for me before where it would work. I'll talk to him again
<Robert____> maybe it was on windows....thanks and have a good day
<mahen> see you, thanks again everyone :)
<duanedesign> pmatulis: sorry i have
<duanedesign> beeen in...
<duanedesign> d'oh
<duanedesign> he left :(
<rye> duanedesign, who?
<duanedesign> pmatulis
<duanedesign> rye: ^ i was helping him with a note issue
<beuno> folks
<beuno> in about 20 minutes
<beuno> we are going to have an unplanned outage of a bit under an hour
<beuno> we have been having some peformance issues
<beuno> and hope to fix them , but need a bit of downtime
<beuno> apologies in advance
<nunatak> Does someone know how much canonical obtains from sold albums on ubuntuone?
<beuno> nunatak, as in actual revenue?
<beuno> I know it's very very very little per song
<nunatak> ok. so we have to buy many songs to support ubuntu effective. ;)
<beuno> nunatak, every little bit helps
<nUboon2Age> Kubuntu fans, if anyone wants to participate in bringing Kubuntu on Ubuntu One to fruition, i started a team on LP called KubuntuOne, with the membership open (at least for now):  https://launchpad.net/~kubuntuone  udslogger / apachelogger said he'd consult to help it happen.
<nunatak> beuno: II do it allready. Since the shop started I never bought music elsewhere.
<ubuntu4shane> ok, can I connect more than one machine at a time?
<ubuntu4shane> ie laptop and desktop?
<karni> ubuntu4shane: you mean, to 1 ubuntu one account :)?
<ubuntu4shane> right
<karni> ubuntu4shane: that's exactly what Ubuntu One is for my friend
<karni> ubuntu4shane: so that you can have your files in sync between 2 computers
<ubuntu4shane> my laptop refuses to connect
<ubuntu4shane> I know my desktop is still uploading info, but seems like the laptop should be able to connect
<karni> ubuntu4shane: did you add the account? by that I mean, do you have 2 computers visible on https://one.ubuntu.com ?
<ubuntu4shane> ok, soooo, I need to troubleshoot the laptop then
<karni> ubuntu4shane: indeed.
<ubuntu4shane> I did add the computer, but now, for some reason the laptop doesn't show up there.
<karni> ubuntu4shane: so it's not visible on the webpage, right?
<ubuntu4shane> right
<karni> ubuntu4shane: only your desktop pc
<ubuntu4shane> right
<karni> ok ubuntu4shane, lets fix that
<karni> on your laptop (the troublesome one)
<ubuntu4shane> right
<karni> open Applications -> Accesories -> PAsswords and encryption keys
<ubuntu4shane> nope, doesn't exsist, the Passwords and encryption keys
<karni> ok
<karni> ubuntu4shane: Alt+F2
<karni> seahorse <Enter>
<ubuntu4shane> ahh, system -> preferences -> passwords does exsist.
<karni> click the '+' symbol and find Ubuntu One token line. is it there?
<ubuntu4shane> yep, got the ubuntuone
<karni> ubuntu4shane: remove it
<ubuntu4shane> ok, done
<ubuntu4shane> should I have stopped ubuntuone first?
<karni> paste sthat in terminal u1sdtool -d; sleep 2; u1sdtool -c
<karni> *that
<karni> ubuntu4shane: without the token, Ubuntu One won't work. we did that on purpose
<karni> so now: u1sdtool -d; sleep 2; u1sdtool -c
<ubuntu4shane> ahh, ok, got it,
<karni> ubuntu4shane: did your browser show up after that command?
<ubuntu4shane> karni, no, I"m on 10.10 so the new dialogue to put the password did, thanks!!!
<karni> ubuntu4shane: right ;)
<duanedesign> hello karni
<karni> duanedesign: hi there :)
<ubuntu4shane> thanks karni
<karni> ubuntu4shane: you are welcome
<karni> duanedesign: finally found some time to get to Android development. I've been busy with tons of things :/
<duanedesign> karni: great
<karni> aquarius: we found a bug that broke AU1 (or should I say, U1F as in Ubuntu One Files ;)) on Android 1.6. CardinalFang also put up a nice script to make it easy to download dependencies and he's got ant build.xml ready.
<ubuntu4shane> ok, after it finishes, the ubuntuone-preferences comes up, and I click on the devices tab, and hit connect and it doesn't
<karni> ubuntu4shane: $ u1sdtool -s (paste output here)
<ubuntu4shane> u1sdtool -s
<ubuntu4shane> State: LOCAL_RESCAN
<ubuntu4shane>     connection: With User With Network
<ubuntu4shane>     description: doing local rescan
<ubuntu4shane>     is_connected: False
<ubuntu4shane>     is_error: False
<ubuntu4shane>     is_online: False
<ubuntu4shane>     queues: WORKING_ON_METADATA
<karni> ubuntu4shane: it's all fine :) it's working locally now
<karni> ubuntu4shane: I know it could already connect, but it's busy collecting data about your files locally
<ubuntu4shane> ok, roughly how long should I wait for that?  seems like last time it got stuck there.
<karni> ubuntu4shane: when it's done with local rescan, hopefully it'll hop on-line
<ubuntu4shane> ok, I will give it a few minutes, I have about 500mb files, I wouldn't think it would take too long
<karni> ubuntu4shane: this can give you some picture: u1sdtool --waiting-metadata
<karni> ubuntu4shane: this is as far as my competence goes about U1 client on PC. if you have further questions, you might wanna ask rye or duanedesign
<ubuntu4shane> that one gives me CreateUDF
<karni> about *troubleshooting U1 Client
<karni> ubuntu4shane: so it's scanning a folder that you selected to "Synchronize with Ubuntu One". is that perhaps a folder rich in files :)?
<ubuntu4shane> right, rye helped me get my main box this AM connected correctly, bad file name caused problems.
<duanedesign> ubuntu4shane: their is a certain amount of overhead (local rescan) that must be done everytime you start U1
<karni> ubuntu4shane: especially if it's the first time.
 * karni or so I guess! ^_^
<karni> ok now.. I'm back to reading!
<ubuntu4shane> duanedesign, karni right, but there don't seem to be any hefty processes going on.
<ubuntu4shane> ok, thanks karni
<duanedesign> once it starts syncing it should go fairly fast. The number of files can affect the time it takes more so then the size
<karni> ubuntu4shane: np pal
<ubuntu4shane> duanedesign, ahh, ok, yes, they are smaller documents, I will give it a bit. thanks
<duanedesign> ubuntu4shane: is it the same (u1sdtool -s)
<ubuntu4shane> duanedesign, yep, still scanning local data
<ubuntu4shane> patience is a virtue that perhaps I'm still acquiring. :)
<duanedesign> ubuntu4shane: my batery is dying. i am headed back to my hotel room. i will check back in and see how you are getting allong
<ubuntu4shane> duanedesign, ok, no prob thanks
<ubuntu4shane> in the log I keep getting this:  2010-10-26 17:12:25,165 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MARK (state: <State: 'LOCAL_RESCAN'  (queues WORKING_ON_METADATA  connection 'With User With Network')>; queues: metadata: 1; content: 0; hash: 0, fsm-cache: hit=241 miss=616) ---  hit 241 and miss 616 don't ever change
<ubuntu4shane> they have been that a lot.
<ubuntu4shane> ok, how do I remove the ubuntone data on this local machine, and then restart it, I think it is hung up.
<ubuntu4shane> ok, purged my .local/share/ubuntuone folder (well moved it as a backup incase things went bad) and now all is working correctly.
<karni> ubuntu4shane: good for you! :)
<ubuntu4shane> karni, that is pulling from the old u1 experience I had. :)  remove all data and start over. :)  it is syncing now.
<karni> ubuntu4shane: great :)
<ubuntu4shane> I love the u1sdtool though, it is very helpful, and I got the u1-indicator.
#ubuntuone 2010-10-27
<duanedesign> ubuntu4shane: good good you got it
<ubuntu4shane> duanedesign, yes got it thanks
<duanedesign> morning all
<duanedesign> morning rye
<rye> duanedesign, morning!
<duanedesign> rye: what ended up being mahens problem yesterday? The usser with the move error.
<rye> duanedesign, bug #666942 and me having a note to chase facundobatista and verterok
<ubot4`> rye: Bug 666942 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/666942 is private
<duanedesign> rye: ahh :)
<duanedesign> rye: do you have ubuntuone-indicator in your startup applications?
<rye> duanedesign, yes
<duanedesign> as a seperate entry?
<rye> duanedesign, yes, additionally to ubuntuone-launch
<duanedesign> seperate from the U1 entry
<rye> duanedesign, not feeling comfortable overriding that for now
<duanedesign> ok. thanks
<CardinalFang>  vds_ hi hi
<vds_> CardinalFang: hello
<CardinalFang> vds_, hi.  There's a UDS topic today about desktopcouch speed -- mostly about startup speed.
<CardinalFang> I hope you will attend via IRC + audio stream.
<vds_> CardinalFang: sure I will, I have some ideas, none of which the platform team will like :)
<CardinalFang> We won't invite them to the session.  Ha ha.
<vds_> CardinalFang: just to be sure about the schedule, the session will start in 2.5 hours, right?
<CardinalFang> vds_, yes, now + 2.5 hours.   #ubuntu-uds-bonaire4
<vds_> CardinalFang: thx!
<jdobrien> vds hi
<shane4ubuntu> u1 is really handy, and greatly improved, I'm very impressed, is there the ability to share a folder with other people?
<pfibiger`> shane4ubuntu: you can share folders with other u1 users, only files may be made public.
<shane4ubuntu> pfibiger`, ok, perhaps that is what I mean, made public, how is that done?
<shane4ubuntu> and how public is it?
<pfibiger`> so individual files are 'published' which gives them a public url anyone can access
<pfibiger`> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/FileSharing#Share folders
<pfibiger`> vs https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/FileSharing#Publish files
<shane4ubuntu> pfibiger`, thanks!!!
<pfibiger`> no problem :)
<toros> hi
<toros> is something wrong with the u1 servers? file sync is rather slow...
<beuno> toros, we just restarted some of the servers
<beuno> should be back to normal
<toros> beuno: thank you!
<shane4ubuntu> rye, I have managed to crash ubuntuone-indicator, is there a log file for it?
<shane4ubuntu> I also found another way to crash nautilus through u1, but don't remember what it is now, I was working on something at the moment
<rye> shane4ubuntu, hm... well, not really but ~/.xsession-errors may contain something interesting - do you see any BadMatch errors there? (.xsession-errors is a pretty private file, so it is better not to pastebin it publicly)
<shane4ubuntu> rye, I'll check, just every now and then I glance up to see how syncing is going and indicator is gone
<shane4ubuntu> rye, wow, that was loaded with errors.
<rye> shane4ubuntu, i am aware about BadMatch yet it is a rather weird error to trap for me, since I off-load all gtk activity to appindicators. It was happening rather often before Maverick release though and I haven't experienced it in Maverick proper
<rye> shane4ubuntu, yes, that's all that goes to stderr from all X applications, basically all stderr is redirected to that file
 * rye is known of being able to tell a long sentence with one point stated twice
<shane4ubuntu> most of them are this:  File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/ubuntuone_indicator/__init__.py", line 226, in content_queue_changed_handler
<shane4ubuntu>   File "/usr/bin/ubuntuone-indicator", line 363, in update_content_queue_info
<rye> shane4ubuntu, could you please pastebin the whole exception for that?
<shane4ubuntu> rye, I did: cat ~/.xsession-errors | grep indicator      <-  would that give you the whole exception?  or do I need to find that spot?
<rye> shane4ubuntu, if you search for  update_content_queue_info i believe you will find that exception
<shane4ubuntu> rye, http://paste.ubuntu.com/520999/   ok, appears it doesn't like another one of my files, no odd names this time though
<rye> shane4ubuntu, aha, pre-content estimation code... does that file exist '/home/shane/bin/fixesname' ?
<shane4ubuntu> it keeps making it a conflict file, and I change it back
<shane4ubuntu> we have this little war going on about that file name.
 * shane4ubuntu thinks his nick should be MasterCrasher
<rye> somebody broke Ukrainian translation of XChat so when somebody writes "/me something" i see just "* username", grrr
<shane4ubuntu> hmm, that is annoying, I thought perhaps my nick should be changed to MasterCrasher, nothing real important.
<shane4ubuntu> ok, is it possible that u1 is eating my files?
<shane4ubuntu> I have gone to two different folders today that are empty, and that is quite concerning to me
<shane4ubuntu> I had quite a few odt documents in the folders and they are gone, empty, and they are both separate folders tied to u1
<shane4ubuntu> any ideas? thoughts?
<rye> shane4ubuntu, empty files or empty folders? By the way, do you want us to run the recovery on your account?
<shane4ubuntu> empty folders
<shane4ubuntu> recovery?
<shane4ubuntu> I was thinking if I unsync my folders on this box, does it delete them from the server?
<rye> shane4ubuntu, ok, is there only one account connected?
<shane4ubuntu> right, I disconnect my desktop for right now
<rye> shane4ubuntu, there is a period when blobs are kept on the server and the database entries are marked as 'Dead'.
<shane4ubuntu> ohh, yes, I will take them if I can get them (my files that is)
<rye> shane4ubuntu, just a moment, restarting xchat for translation update
<shane4ubuntu> how can I get them back?
<rye> shane4ubuntu, just a moment
<shane4ubuntu> ok
<shane4ubuntu> ok, I'm all ears, you have my attention
<rye> shane4ubuntu, could you please write "/me action" and the email which is used for ubuntuone?
<rye> shane4ubuntu, email can be privately sent :)
 * shane4ubuntu thinks that this is just a test
<rye> no, it does not work :(
<shane4ubuntu> was that private?  I don't ever do that so I was shooting in the dark there.
<rye> shane4ubuntu, yup
<davidstrauss> Not once have songs automatically downloaded to my computer after buying them on Ubuntu One. WTF is up with this service?
<rye> shane4ubuntu, ok, you should now see 'Recovered' folder
<shane4ubuntu> rye, yep, recovered is there, no files yet, but folder is there.
<davidstrauss> I've even rejoined my computer to the service, but things still don't synch.
<rye> davidstrauss, let me check whether something is wrong
<rye> shane4ubuntu, was that UDF removed afterwards?
<davidstrauss> rye, This is what I get: http://pastie.org/private/vadhevfi452vb5p76tavpg
<shane4ubuntu> UDF?  I'm not sure what you mean
<rye> shane4ubuntu, non-"Ubuntu One" folder
<shane4ubuntu> rye, I'm not sure what you mean
<rye> shane4ubuntu, have you unsubscribed the folders that had these missing files?
<shane4ubuntu> oh, no not yes, I haven't done anything but disconnect my desktop from u1 - u1sdtool -q
<shane4ubuntu> rye, I almost did, but then was concerned that it may delete the files from the server.
<shane4ubuntu> rye, believe it or not I was able to recover some of the files via dare I say, dropbox  I had one of the folders linked to dropbox, and they have an option of seening deleted files, and I recovered them, however the other folder I didn't have linked to dropbox, nothing in the recovered folder.
<shane4ubuntu> rye, I don't know if this will help, but it appears they disappeared a few days ago, based on the deletion date on record with dropbox.
<rye> shane4ubuntu, ok, could you please archive your logs for syncdaemon until they rotate - ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/ ?
<shane4ubuntu> rye, ok, I copied them all out to a different location
<rye> shane4ubuntu, since half of the team is at UDS now and is not as responsive as usual, this can take a while. On the other hand it is really weird that Recovery folder is empty... Do you see it online - https://one.ubuntu.com/files/ ?
<shane4ubuntu> rye, not I problem I can be patient, and can understand short handedness.  There are actually two Recovery folders Recovery and Recovery-1 both empty.
<shane4ubuntu> I'm writing a quick rsync script to back up my data here and then I will continue to use the u1 sync thing
<rye> shane4ubuntu, could you please look online into that User-Designated folder online to see whether 'Recovered' is inside too?
<shane4ubuntu> rye, we are up to 3 recovered folders all empty, and in the folders where the docs disappeared, they are still empty
<rye> shane4ubuntu, could you please file a bug against ubuntuone-client attaching the logs - ubuntu-bug ubuntuone-client, then make it private and attach the archived log dir
<shane4ubuntu> rye, will do
<shane4ubuntu> rye, should I still hold out hopes that the docs will be recovered?
<shane4ubuntu> rye how do I make the bug private?
<karni> shane4ubuntu: there should be a checkbox when reporting the bug, no?
<shane4ubuntu> karni, no, didn't see one
<rye> shane4ubuntu, there is a pencil icon in the upper right corner
<shane4ubuntu> I mean, there may have been one that I over looked
<rye> shane4ubuntu, "This report is public"
<shane4ubuntu> ahh, right, got it, thanks
<shane4ubuntu> now it would be 'safe' to attach those logs?  There isn't much there that is sensitive, unless both username and password were included.
<karni> shane4ubuntu: as I recall, the policy is that *nobody* will make the bug public, unless they made their best to ensure there is *no* sensitive information left in the attachments
<karni> still, rye is the guy who knows almost everything :)
<shane4ubuntu> karni, ok, I should be fine I just grepped the logs for username and password, didn't see anything
<karni> shane4ubuntu: probably because U1 uses OAuth, so you could only find the token and token secret :) (looks like scrambled text)
<rye> shane4ubuntu, the only sensitive info in these files are the filenames
<shane4ubuntu> ok, no prob for me then, I put those files on u1 with the idea if they were hacked not a big deal.
<rye> shane4ubuntu, and possibly OAuth tokens in oauth-login.log file which is now moved to sso folder, so ...well, it is better to keep it private unless it is really public
<shane4ubuntu> not a prob, thanks, gotta run, be back later
<shane4ubuntu> rye, should I go ahead and restart u1 now? I have scripted a backup to backup all my u1 folders to a separate location every 15min, so no real danger of lossing stuff now
<shane4ubuntu> gotta run
<rye> shane4ubuntu, could you please give the bug number?
<rye> shane4ubuntu, yes, u1 is ok to be restarted
<shane4ubuntu> rye, Bug #667499
<ubot4`> shane4ubuntu: Bug 667499 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/667499 is private
<rye> shane4ubuntu, ok, I will chase chicharra people with that until I get anything definite
<shane4ubuntu> rye, I must say that I was impressed with the dropbox see deleted files option, u1 needs something like that too, that was slick.
<rye> shane4ubuntu, and I hate to say this but I don't have the confidence that files are able to be recovered in case they were not uploaded to u1 in the first place. Could you please specify at least one file name of the missing file?
<shane4ubuntu> rye, ok, not a big deal at this point, I recovered the most important files, I just greped the logs for one of the file names and nothing turned up
<karni> shane4ubuntu: I'm pretty sure that'll be implemeted. dropbox is ~2 years older then U1 :)
<shane4ubuntu> karni, right, I'm an ubuntu fan so I will use u1, just will be a little more careful from now on. :)
<shane4ubuntu> rye, 20100908-Romanos9v14.odt was one of the file names
<rye> karni, you are right, the deleted view is planned and there are initial bits even
<shane4ubuntu> rye all the files from prayerletter/2010 were gone
<karni> rye: :)
<shane4ubuntu> ok, gotta run, be back in a few hours
<karni> bye
<shane4ubuntu> rye, thanks for the help
#ubuntuone 2010-10-28
<jeroth1> Is ubuntu one password reset broken? Ive had it send me a confirmation code 3 times over 4 days. I use gmail and have checked my junk folder.
<jeroth1> No email recieved.
<jeroth1> sorry lost connection didnt see if someone answered my question.
<jeroth1> honk
<jeroth1> lol
<duanedesign> jeroth1: hello
<jeroth1> Duanedesign: Hello
<duanedesign> jeroth1: so you had an issue with the password reset?
<jeroth1> Yes sir, I have been trying to reset the password on my account for a few days now. I tried 3 times over 4 days, and no email. I checked my spam folder and I am using a gmail address.
<jeroth1> I am at a loss at what to do next.
<duanedesign> jeroth1: sure. I can try and help there
<duanedesign> if you can idle here for a bit rye should be here any minute now. He can help you with your issue. Or you can email support if you have to got. Let me get you the address...
<duanedesign> https://one.ubuntu.com/support/contact/
<duanedesign> s/got/go
<jeroth1> I apologize my network is having issues. Did you get my messages?
<duanedesign> hello jeroth1
<duanedesign> jeroth1: i did not
<jeroth1> Ah, okay.
<duanedesign> jeroth1: I saw you are having a problem with resetting your password
<jeroth1> I said, I have tried 3 times over the past 4 days to change my ubuntu one password. I have not recieved an email at all. I have a gmail address, and i have checked my spam folder.
<duanedesign> jeroth1: if your network holds up rye might be able to help you
<duanedesign> otherwise you might need to email:   https://one.ubuntu.com/support/contact/
<jeroth1> I apologize duanedesign, I think comcast is having a seizure.
<jeroth1> I said, I have tried 3 times over the past 4 days to change my ubuntu one password. I have not recieved an email at all. I have a gmail address, and i have checked my spam folder.
<jeroth1> I hope you got that.
<jeroth1> *this is what i get for being online at 4:20am
<duanedesign> i got it :)
<jeroth1> Awesome.
<duanedesign> rye: are you aware of any issue with resetting passwords?
<jeroth1> I tried it alittle over an hour ago and still no email.
<rye> jerboa, hm, are you using login.ubuntu.com, right?
<rye> Ubuntu One does not store passwords, Ubuntu SSO service does, so if there a hick-up, i'll poke ISD team
<jeroth> I apologize for wasting you time duanedesign, my modem is failing on me. I will come back once I get that resolved. Thanks for your time.
 * ryetest is testing the translation
<ryetest> still broken
<karni> hi all :)
<rye> karni, hi karni :)
<karni> hi rye ^ ^
<karni> I'm watching UDS N Ubuntu One Visibility and Integration with Unity on youtube
<karni> Android has been mentioned as a reply to question by aquarius ^-^
<karni> rye: you heard they want to change something about syncing folders? I don't quite get that
<karni> rye: it sounded something like dropping sync of folders, and substitute that with I'm not sure what
<karni> rye: or maybe they were talking about sharing
<karni> It also sounds like U1 needs a little work on Unity
<rye> karni, dropping? No, i don't think so, I heard something about automatic subscription to UDFs for all computers, but don't quite remember.
<karni> rye: I see
<rye> karni, I know that nautilus-plugin was going to be rewritten since it is not that awesome now
<karni> rye: so if I have a UDF, it's not synced over with other computers by default (currently) ?
<rye> karni, it is
<karni> rye: what's that automatic subscription to UDFs then? :)
<rye> karni, anyway, i am not really prepared to tell about the future
<karni> rye: sure ^ ^ np rye
<rye> karni, i mean that it was going to be set to no-automatic subscription
<karni> rye: you're one of most knowledgable guys here!
<karni> aha
<rye> karni, even though I really want to find out what's going to happen.
<karni> rye: I guess when they wrap up UDS, there'll be some blog articles all over the place :)
<rye> karni, yes, UDS usually takes a lot of CPU power (usually, yeah, right, i have been there only once :) )
<karni> rye: ^-^
<karni> rye: you're based in Europe, aren't you?
<karni> rye: I'm guessing you'll have a chance for going to next UDS :)
<rye> karni, yup, well, eastern europe to be precise, Ukraine to be GPS-precise
<karni> rye: I'm from Poland, so we're quite near ;D
<rye> hm... Current event is no longer current
* rye changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Need assistance? Review the Status and the FAQ first: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ | http://bit.ly/caHbOf for help on adding your computer | Then say "honk" for more help. Please be patient :) | https://one.ubuntu.com/
<karni> rye: god that indicator/launcher discussion took quite a piece of the session. I don't get it why would they want to push stuff into the launcher instead of indicator (like yours, which is great).
<karni> rye: I think the indicator should be there by default, and just give a user to hide/remove it, if they wish so.
<rye> karni, i don't think I follow you...
<karni> rye: the guy on the left, on that clip http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fst1GeD-SLU , suggested to put 'U1 status' related stuff in the launcher
<karni> rye: which I understand is the content of MeMenu
<karni> rye: where is the 'Ubuntu One' option already.
<rye> karni, oooh, video, shiny!
<karni> rye: and they where discussing *if* there should be an indicator
<rye> 42 minutes, wow
<karni> rye: aquarius said that, since this indicates stuff, it should be an *indicator* whereas there where suggestions that this should be in the launcher (bottom of me menu?) or nowhere at all.
<karni> rye: happy watching ;)
<karni> rye: the acustics could be a little better, but it's watchable ;)
<karni> rye: I might have confused launcher with meMenu, but I'm definitely for the indicator icon/applet
 * rye needs to find out how to make my 5530 dl that video and show me it some time later... well, dl is simple
<karni> :)
<ubuntu4shane> rye, I logged on to the laptop, and my files were still there!  Hoooraaayy!  I archived the log from this computer too, and as soon as I can remember how to sign into my launchpad account, I will post them with the bug
<rye> ubuntu4shane, by "still there" you mean that they were not missing as on the another computer?
<rye> ubuntu4shane, i.e. the files disappeared on another computer but are still here on your laptop, right?
<ubuntu4shane> correct
<ubuntu4shane> right
<rye> ubuntu4shane, could you please make a backup, just in case?
<ubuntu4shane> done
<rye> ubuntu4shane, is ubuntuone-client connected?
<rye> ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<ubuntu4shane> as soon as I booted it up I disconnected u1, and copied over my backup script, and then backed up those files
<ubuntu4shane> no not yet, I'm copying those files over to my desktop, then I will connect
<rye> ubuntu4shane, uh huh. Ok, u1 is running but disconnected, right?
<rye> ubuntu4shane, could you please run u1sdtool --info $filename on one of these files that went missing on another machine?
<ubuntu4shane> hmm, I ran u1sdtool -q when I started, and then backed everything up to a different directory
<ubuntu4shane> very interesting, one of the files has a .u1conflict tag on the end of it.
<ubuntu4shane> rye, http://paste.ubuntu.com/521398/
<rye> ubuntu4shane, ok, well, you may want to try setting up the debug log level - in ~/.config/ubuntuone/logging.conf set [logging]
<rye> level.default = TRACE
<rye> ah, i am running with TRACE level, nice
<ubuntu4shane> hmm, all I have is a syncdaemon.conf no logging.conf ?
<ubuntu4shane> should I create it?
<ubuntu4shane> same on the desktop
<rye> ubuntu4shane, yes, please create that file
<ubuntu4shane> rye, with just what you specified there right?  "level.default = TRACE"
<rye> ubuntu4shane, yup, section [logging], level = TRACE is sufficient
 * rye needs to run away as he has to do some government<->bank-related things
<ubuntu4shane> no prob, thanks rye
<jeroth3> Alright, now that my ISP has sorted itself out. I need help with the ubuntu one password reset page.
<ubuntu4shane> jeroth3, reseting it on the web page, or on your computer?
<jeroth3> On the web page
<jeroth3> I have tried to 3 times over the past 4 days (or so), and i never recieve a confirmation email. I use a gmail address and I have checked my spam folder.
<ubuntu4shane> karni, or duanedesign may be better off to help you with that if they are around
<karni> rye: ↑ actually rye would be best to answer that question, however he's not here at the moment
<karni> duanedesign: ↑ any idea what might be causing login problems?
<jeroth3> Yeah Duanedesign tried helping me before, however, my ISP was quitting out on me.
<karni> jeroth3: ISP ? have you successfully signed in with your current browser before?
<jeroth3> Yes
<karni> jeroth3: once I had issue with my citi bank page. worked with FF, not with chrome.
<jeroth3> It was a whole other issue.
 * ubuntu4shane thinks ahhh, cache
<jeroth3> Duanedesign was trying to help me, and my ISP was having connectivity issues.
<karni> jeroth3: oh, I see. he should see your question soon. we've mentioned his nick quite a few times already :)
<karni> jeroth3: just idle in the channel, guys should msg you soon if you're around
<ubuntu4shane> jeroth3, have you cleared your cache? as well as stored passwords?
<jeroth3> :-) no problem, I appreciate it. I hate to be a bother.
<jeroth3> Yes ubuntu4shane.
<jeroth3> I am using firefox as browser.
<ubuntu4shane> hmm, ok, I haven't messed with web login at all, so I'm not really sure on that one.
<jeroth3> All i really need is a password reset. Thats what ive been trying to do.
<jeroth3> But for some reason, when I select that option and put in my email. The confirmation code doesn't arrive.
<ubuntu4shane> is there a way to keep u1 from syncing a file in a folder that is synced?
<karni> ubuntu4shane: no that I know of.
<ubuntu4shane> karni, ok, thanks
<karni> ubuntu4shane: if you sync a folder, you want U1 to sync that folder. I'm not sure if you can unsubscribe a single file in a subscribed folder
<ubuntu4shane> I didn't see it, so I just unsubscribed the folder
<ubuntu4shane> ok, when I click on a folder and select stop syncing it doesn't do it.
<karni> ubuntu4shane: you could try $ u1sdtool --unsubscribe-folder=/path/to/folder
<ubuntu4shane> karni, thanks!  I think I have another problem perhaps, it won't connect now let me tinker around and see
<karni> ubuntu4shane: np
<ubuntu4shane> karni, is there a config place I can see what folders are subscribed?
<karni> ubuntu4shane: there's the syncdaemon log ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/ somewhere, you can also list shares and shared folders with u1sdtool. but I don't see listing of UDFs
<karni> ubuntu4shane: u1sdtool --list-folders :D
<ubuntu4shane> karni, hmm, it is listed, and when I unsubscribe, it says it doesn't exist
<karni> ubuntu4shane: that's quite funny ;D
<karni> ubuntu4shane: and strange. no idea what's going on. is it connected? u1sdtool --status
<ubuntu4shane> karni, I just disconnected it, because it is worrying me
<karni> ubuntu4shane: I see, I understand
<karni> ubuntu4shane: that was good thinking.
<karni> ubuntu4shane: tell me about that folder
<karni> ubuntu4shane: it's a UDF and you want to stop sync'ing it, right?
<ubuntu4shane> it is my /home/username/bin
<ubuntu4shane> right
<karni> ubuntu4shane: and rightclick -> Stop sync does not work
<ubuntu4shane> correct
<karni> it's still listed under u1sdtool --list-folders, correct?
<ubuntu4shane> right
<karni> rye: duanedesign: ↑ ubuntu4shane can't unsubscribe a UDF with right click -> Stop sync, and it's listed under u1sdtool --list-folders
<karni> ubuntu4shane: wait for one of them to appear. they are the masterminds of debugging u1
<karni> *troubleshooting
<ubuntu4shane> ok, rye had me add a logging.config to .config/ubuntuone/ but I removed it, perhaps I didn't write the config right
<karni> ubuntu4shane: that's already more then I know about desktop client, sorry
<ubuntu4shane> karni, no prob
<ubuntu4shane> ok, be back later, gotta run
<karni> ubuntu4shane: if you have questions on the storage-protocol, let me know ;D
<karni> bye
<ubuntu4shane> karni, thanks
<duanedesign> hello ubuntu4shane
<rye> ubuntu4shane, u1sdtool --waiting-meta ?
<rye> ubuntu4shane, just in case - here's how logging.conf should look http://paste.ubuntu.com/521471/
<iklow> hi, is there a way to automatically connect to u1 on startup?
<e-squizo> UbuntuOne keeps warning me that my Documents folder is not being synched
<e-squizo> which is *exactly* the way I want it, but there's no obvious way to turn off the warning
<e-squizo> am I missing anything?
<e-squizo> honk
<commodoor> iklow, it should connect automaticly
<rye> e-squizo, sorry about that, please go to Documents folder, right click on any free spot, select Ubuntu One -> Hide ribbon in selected folders
<e-squizo> rye: didn't work
<e-squizo> ribbon still there
<rye> e-squizo, please go up one level and then return to Documents folder
<rye> e-squizo, nautilus does not let us change the view immediately
<e-squizo> ok, now it worked
<gord> ubuntu one has been attempting to sync a shared folder for days now, but failing, u1sdtool status that its WORKING_ON_CONTENT, anyone has any idea?
<e-squizo> still... it should be easier. Since you are adding a ribbon, you could just as well add a "dismiss this warning" button to it
<Chipaca> e-squizo: yes, we could, but
<iklow> commodoor: that's good to know, but it doesn't do it here. I have to start the capplet (sometimes the indictor seems to work as well, but apparently not always)
<shane4ubuntu> rye sure enough, I didn't have the logging file right
<Chipaca> e-squizo: the discoverability of the menu is low, which would make it impossible for somebody to find it once they'd hidden the ribbon by mistake
<Chipaca> e-squizo: if that doesn't make sense, I can try saying it again while standing on my head
<commodoor> iklow, does it fails to connect, or start? what does indicator says?
<Chipaca> e-squizo: rye: instead of "right click any free spot", you could say "go to files in the nautilus menu"
<e-squizo> Chipaca: that's corpspeak for "we don't want people hiding them"? :-)
<e-squizo> because I can argue it the other way around
<iklow> commodoor: well, the capplet says "Disconnected", the applet says different things...
<Chipaca> e-squizo: no... and yes, you can. I was just pointing out that it's not as simple as adding a button to make it better
<Chipaca> e-squizo: it's more nuanced
<e-squizo> if people enable syncing of those directories by mistake, they won't be able to disable it because the menus have low discoverability
<rye> Chipaca, AND confirmation dialog before enabling syncing, that would be a terrific thing! Especially containing some info about Ubuntu One
<Chipaca> e-squizo: if they enabled syncing via the menu, they know where to disable it
<rye> Chipaca, since now it is "oops"!
<Chipaca> e-squizo: if they enabled it via the checkbox, they can disable it from the checkbox
<shane4ubuntu> rye, ok, fixed logging, and, cannot un-sync a folder
<iklow> commodoor: sometimes that it's waiting to connect (or similar), but does not offer to. when i start the capplet and press connect, it starts to work
<e-squizo> Chipaca: anyway, I'll settle for a "how do I disable this?" link.
<Chipaca> e-squizo: if they enable syncing via the checkbox, hit the hypothetical "hide this ribbon i don't want to talk to ubuntu one ver again" button, and then say "oh darn i shoulda disabled syncing first", they'd hate us a lot more
<commodoor> iklow, i think alot of people having that issue but it should got fixed with update
<iklow> commodoor: ok, will this update be in maverick?
<shane4ubuntu> tried unsubscribing folder with the folder ID number, and it doesn't work. :(
<rye> Chipaca, apt-get source linux-image-`uname -r`; use nautilus to navigate to that folder, click 'Synchronize'. Now try Unsynchronize it. It will be unsynchronized in about... 17 hours when all metadata for MakeFiles/MakeDir is processed first
<rye> shane4ubuntu, so you have a UDF you want to unsubscribe or remove completely?
<shane4ubuntu> rye, unsubscribe
<shane4ubuntu> and remove it from the server, but not from my computers
<rye> shane4ubuntu, ok, what u1sdtool --list-folders say ? and what is current meta queue - u1sdtool --waiting-meta ?
<Chipaca> rye: yes, that is an issue. But it *will* get unsynchronized.
<commodoor> iklow, the update should be out, you had to enable one thing first.
<rye> Chipaca, i vote for confirmation dialog for everything that could cause not-easily-revertible changes
<duanedesign> gord: did you get your folder synced?
<shane4ubuntu> rye, this folder:  id=3b9095c9-3cf5-420f-b1c6-867529b15347 subscribed=True path=/home/shane/bin  I have tried to remove it by clicking on the gui in nautilus and select stop syncing, and using the command line u1sdtool --unsubscribe-folder=folderid
<Chipaca> "you're about to untar a file. Are you sure?"
<commodoor> iklow, go to software resources > updates > and enable maverick-proposed
<shane4ubuntu> rye, waiting-meta and content show a lot of stuff waiting
<rye> shane4ubuntu, that's why it does not unsubscribe
<gord> duanedesign, i'm not sure i follow, which folder?
<rye> shane4ubuntu, it has to process all meta queue first
<duanedesign> < gord> ubuntu one has been attempting to sync a shared folder for days now, but failing, u1sdtool status  that its WORKING_ON_CONTENT, anyone has any idea?
<shane4ubuntu> wow, ok, rye I guess I will have to wait, how about removing it ?
<gord> duanedesign, i'm waiting for it to sync from someone else, ie; they shared a folder with me and its not showing up on my computer, i can access it via the web ui and u1 has been in a cosntant state of "sync" since
<rye> shane4ubuntu, here's what can be done. Btw, Chipaca, that's what we had to come up with due to that: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ#How%20do%20I%20stop%20syncing%20a%20folder%20outside%20~/Ubuntu%20One?
<rye> and I vote for trash-backed unlinking for everything.
<duanedesign> gord: what does this command say   u1sdtool -s
<gord> duanedesign, hrm nevermind, files are finally starting to show up now, thanks anyway
<duanedesign> gord: \o/
<shane4ubuntu> rye, I think that is what I was going to say, is why doesn't u1 send stuff to the trash bin on the local machine instead of deleting it?  As a thought for future, I know you are busy, so I won't bother you.
<rye> shane4ubuntu, exactly, that's what I am pushing for
<shane4ubuntu> that would be very safe, for the time being, then in the future implement the server "trash bin"
<Chipaca> shane4ubuntu: rye: how would that fix this?
<shane4ubuntu> Chipaca, the files that disappeared off my computer would just be in the Trash and I could recover them locally
<rye> Chipaca, shane4ubuntu got files removed from Ubuntu-One controlled folder. On another machine these files were still there so that was not that critical. Server-side recovery attempt failed.
<Chipaca> rye: ah, so not "the files are taking too long to delete" :)
<Chipaca> shane4ubuntu: they deleted with no intervention?
<shane4ubuntu> Chipaca, right, I went to the folder and to my surprise it was empty!
<Chipaca> shane4ubuntu: and the folder wasn't shared?
<shane4ubuntu> Chipaca, no, I haven't messed with sharring yet
<shane4ubuntu> sharing*
<rye> Chipaca, anyway I just don't like when I cannot undo something that was done. And I don't understand the "no backup" approach. Even if that is user error, moving trees to trash would give more confidence in the software. And if files are moved to trash then they are more recoverable locally.
<Chipaca> rye: that (data loss) is the highest priority bug for foundations; if we have server logs, please set to critical and assign to lucio directly
<Chipaca> sorry, no, i mean
<Chipaca> if we have *debug* logs
<shane4ubuntu> Chipaca, here is the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/667499
<ubot4`> shane4ubuntu: Error: Bug #667499 is private.
<Chipaca> (in absence of those, if you can track down server-side logs, awesome -- but it's herculean)
<rye> Chipaca, debug logs are not usually available beforehand. Sorry, no time machine here. First files get removed, then we find out about that.
<Chipaca> shane4ubuntu: ah, so it's the same issue I just answered via email :)
<rye> Chipaca, one of the files that were backed up locally did not have server-hash at all.
<rye> Chipaca, filing bugs for data loss issue is ok, better to have plan B beforehand than to find the reason after no recovery is possible
<shane4ubuntu> I'm in and out, will leave this open for any pertinent info, just ping me.
<karni> anyone familiar with storage protocol getDelta capability ?
<karni> Chipaca: facundobatista: ↑
<karni> verterok is not around, so I'd ask someone else if it's possible
<karni> it's a general question
<karni> The client can ask for getDelta(..) providing volume id and generation number. It should provide last generation he knows and the delta is the difference from that generation till last generation?
<facundobatista> karni, yes
<karni> facundobatista: hi facundobatista. so, if we have, say, generation 1, I upload a file and then we have generation 2. if the client asks for getDelta(1) he should get 2-1 == last uploaded file?
<facundobatista> karni, yes
<karni> facundobatista: thank you
<facundobatista> karni, you can see this very easily in the logs
<facundobatista> karni, put your client in debug mode, and upload a file through the web page
<facundobatista> karni, the client will receive a "new generation for this volume", and will ask for a delta
<karni> facundobatista: the thing is, I'm messing with verterok's Java client and I want to know how to ask for delta :)
<karni> facundobatista: but I'll do what you said, and see the results
<karni> facundobatista: thanks for suggestion
<facundobatista> karni, np
<karni> Auth kinda feels faster. I'm not sure if it's the difference between PC and my HTC Hero, but that's a good sign.
<karni> Auth took the longest during initial connect.
<karni> facundobatista: perfect :) it's working. I forgot to chain .getDeferred(); to getDelta call, and Java wasn't complaining about that.
<facundobatista> karni, :)
<karni> facundobatista: this is awesome. this will make Android client much faster.
<facundobatista> karni, indeed!
<vbabiy> Is there a way to see what is the sync queue because I bought a song and its been 24 and it has not been synced yet
<vbabiy> I can see it on the webui
<vbabiy> u1sdtool --current-transfers
<vbabiy> Current uploads: 0
<vbabiy> Current downloads: 0
<karni> u1sdtool --waiting-content
<karni> vbabiy: however, I doubt that i'll be waiting, it should be pushed to you from the server side
<karni> duanedesign: any hints for vbabiy ↑ ?
<vbabiy> So there is about 200 files in the u1sdtool --waiting-content
<vbabiy> but still nothing in crrent-transfers
<vbabiy> But the U1 desktop ui sais sync is in progress and has been that way for at least 12 hours
<karni> vbabiy: u1sdtool --status
<karni> paste here
<vbabiy> u1sdtool --status
<vbabiy> State: AUTHENTICATE
<vbabiy>     connection: With User With Network
<vbabiy>     description: doing auth dance
<vbabiy>     is_connected: True
<vbabiy>     is_error: False
<vbabiy>     is_online: False
<vbabiy> well that explains it
<karni> vbabiy: it's because it seems that it's stuck on authentication
<vbabiy> Well I will remove this box and add it again
<vbabiy> lets see if this fixes it
<vbabiy> Removed and added this computer and still stuck in auth and then went in to:
<vbabiy> State: WAITING
<vbabiy>     connection: With User With Network
<vbabiy>     description: waiting before try connecting again
<vbabiy>     is_connected: False
<vbabiy>     is_error: False
<vbabiy>     is_online: False
<vbabiy>     queues: WORKING_ON_CONTENT
<karni> vbabiy: now it's working on your local content, that's good
<vbabiy> and back to the dance
<karni> vbabiy: check in a while, it sould be.. ok, that's good
<karni> vbabiy: has it connected?
<vbabiy> nope still dancing :)
<karni> vbabiy: I suggest you reauthenticate.
<karni> vbabiy: to to me menu -> ubuntu one
<karni> vbabiy: click disconnect
<karni> vbabiy: alt+F2 seahorse <enter>
<karni> vbabiy: find and remove ubuntu one token
<karni> vbabiy: then killall ubuntu-sso-login; u1sdtool -q; u1sdtool -c
<vbabiy> alright one second
<karni> vbabiy: you should see either captcha on maverick or browser show up on lucid
<karni> vbabiy: how did it go?
<vbabiy> looks like it is stuck on auth dance
<vbabiy> should I remove this machine using the webui
<vbabiy> I am also running nightly u1
<karni> vbabiy: you can, since you already removed the token manually from seahorse
<karni> vbabiy: nightly? you could have said that earlier ;) can't help, no idea what they're rolling out daily
<vbabiy> Sorry :D
<karni> vbabiy: np ;)
<karni> vbabiy: i'm on lucid, so quite far from that problem/bug
<vbabiy> ah
<vbabiy> Yeah looks like I can't connect :( tried removing from the website also
<vbabiy> always gets stuck in the auth dance
<karni> vbabiy: you can always downgrade :)
<karni> u1, that is
<vbabiy> Yeah I am thinking abou tit
<vbabiy> what would be the best way to do that
<vbabiy> wait looks like I made progess State: SERVER_RESCAN
<vbabiy>     connection: With User With Network
<vbabiy>     description: doing server rescan
<karni> vbabiy: yes, that's good
<mahen> hi there
<vbabiy> When I look in banshee this is the state of the song Transferring to your Ubuntu One storage
<karni> vbabiy: that's good I guess? :)
<vbabiy> not when its been like that for a day
<vbabiy> :(
<karni> vbabiy: try during the day tomorrow
<karni> guys are probably away already
<karni> plus, many of them are at UDS
<shane4ubuntu> karni, what is that UDS I have heard that a time or two now
<karni> shane4ubuntu: Ubuntu Developer Summit, currently in Orlando
<shane4ubuntu> ohhh, I should have figured something Ubuntu, I just couldn't pull it out of the acronym
#ubuntuone 2010-10-29
<shane4ubuntu> rye, ok, u1 has made a mess of things for me.  I'm convinced this is tied to the soft link that I have in that folder, it has duplicated that folder over and over again inside itself.
<rye> shane4ubuntu, o_O I am all ears about how to reproduce this
<shane4ubuntu> rye, I explained my folder structure in the bug, I can tell you the structure here too.
<shane4ubuntu> I have a folder with a soft link to another folder, and somehow u1 doesn't like that.
<rye> shane4ubuntu, could you please remind me of the bug # ?
<shane4ubuntu> I have IglesiaBautistAncla linked to a folder that is one folder up and two deep linked to ../Messages/IglesiaBautistAncla
<shane4ubuntu> I have my rsync log too, of exactly what was duplicated, it is pretty incredible
<shane4ubuntu> over 2mb of text in the rsync log
<shane4ubuntu> getting bug#
<shane4ubuntu> Bug #667499
<ubot4`> shane4ubuntu: Bug 667499 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/667499 is private
<shane4ubuntu> I think I will post the sync log there.
<shane4ubuntu> rye, ok updated bug, that is really really odd.
<shane4ubuntu> I also removed my soft link, although I have to do that on the laptop too.
<rye> shane4ubuntu, under ideal conditions that symlink should be ignored. Testing how to break that
<shane4ubuntu> rye, one would think so, but seems something is not quite right there.
<shane4ubuntu> perhaps because I have both computers setup very similarly? with sym links?  I'm not a programmer, so I really don't know, but just think that is odd.
<shane4ubuntu> laptop has the same problem with alot of duplicated files.
<shane4ubuntu> rye, I guess we will see what tomorrow holds, I deleted the symlink and replaced it with a normal folder with all content that was in the symlinked folder, hopefully tomorrow nothing!
<rye> shane4ubuntu, ok, created symlink, trying to do something with it
<shane4ubuntu> rye, as a side note, it is odd the indicator is reporting that I have 1.8GB, which just yesterday I had 600+MB uploaded, something there isn't right either.
<rye> shane4ubuntu, is the gauge showing the proper reading at https://one.ubuntu.com/files/ ?
<shane4ubuntu> incredible, no I just checked and now there is only 163MB on the server, lol, that is incredible
<shane4ubuntu> rye, somehow the server dumped a bunch of my stuff.
<shane4ubuntu> it wasn't deleted on my cpu though, because I would have it in my logs
<rye> shane4ubuntu, could you please count the total usage for all ubuntuone-backed folders using du -sh $foldernames ?
<rye> btw that's a nice idea for the script, validate that storage online == storage locally
<shane4ubuntu> rye, yes, but since my folders have never finished uploading, I haven't got that far yet. :)
<shane4ubuntu> du -sh Booklets IglesiaBautistAncla prayerletter Songs
<shane4ubuntu> 9.7M	Booklets
<shane4ubuntu> 928M	IglesiaBautistAncla
<shane4ubuntu> 4.9M	prayerletter
<shane4ubuntu> 182M	Songs
<shane4ubuntu> I didn't count bin, because I removed that
<shane4ubuntu> rye, ^^  I always used du -cah --max-depth=1  folder     ---- -sh was much easier.
<rye> shane4ubuntu, so it should be around 1.1Gb
<shane4ubuntu> right, basically, yesterday there was 600MB
<shane4ubuntu> ok, be back later.
<shane4ubuntu> rye, one more quick question, is there a way to recover the 500mb that was uploaded?  I mean I have the docs here, but it is slow uploading
<levu> Hi i'm here because of https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+question/130508 and the fact is that i had to run "apt-get install couchdb" after upgrading from lucid to maverick, else the checkboxes for contacts and bookmark sync are greyed in ubuntuone-client-gtk. If i install maverick from the iso there is no problem.
<rye> levu, you may want to install desktopcouch and uninstall couchdb. desktopcouch requires couchdb-bin which provides the actual couchdb server. "couchdb" package provides system-wide CouchDB server
<levu> rye: yes, i know, but i really have to install "couchdb". It may be ridiculous but it seems like couchdb has to be there... it's reproducible...
<rye> levu, hm, do you have 'desktopcouch' installed?
<levu> rye: yes
<rye> levu, ok, can  /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-service run?
<levu> rye: ResourceNotFound: ('db_not_found', 'could not open https://couchdb.one.ubuntu.com/u%2Ff18%2F2ea%2F81043%2Fgwibber_accounts/')
<levu> i get many errors like that one, also with other db names
<levu> but it doesn't crash
<rye> levu, that's ok, since these databases are not yet on the server
<levu> rye: ok, i don't know what's the problem since it runs with the couchdb package... i hope that's just a problem with my installation... :)
<shane4ubuntu> anyone home?  Is uploading generally such a difficult task?
<shane4ubuntu> I have a few large docs (35-40mb) and it seems like it uploads them and then uploads them again?  odd.
<duanedesign> shane4ubuntu: so you end up with duplicate files on your other computers?
<shane4ubuntu> duanedesign, from the upload you mean?  or are you referring to this AM?
<duanedesign> it uploads them and then uploads  them again
<shane4ubuntu> oh, I don't think I get dups, let me check
<shane4ubuntu> no, at least I haven't yet.
<duanedesign> what makes you think it is uploading twice?
<duanedesign> i.e. after it appears in the cloud you still see data uploading?
<shane4ubuntu> well, because I'm setting here working and occasionally I run u1sdtool --current-transfers, and it 'seems' to finally finish the large document, and the next thing I know it started over
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> hmm.
<shane4ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/522319/  I didn't note the time for these, but look at that.
<duanedesign> I am afraid I have to board a plane. Leaving UDS and heading back home. I will play around on the plane and try and reproduce/better understand what the issue might be
<shane4ubuntu> duanedesign, ahh, ok, have a good flight
<shane4ubuntu> not a big deal, just odd for me.
<duanedesign> shane4ubuntu: that doees look a bit odd at first glance
<duanedesign> thank you shane4ubuntu :)
<shane4ubuntu> ok, have a good flight, catch you later.
<det> I bought 2 song about 5 minutes ago and they just say "Transfering to your ubuntu one storage"
<det> You progress appears to be taking place
<det> honk
<shane4ubuntu> det, it is a little slow here, most people were at the Ubuntu Dev Summit, which apparently ended, so many are traveling today
<shane4ubuntu> I can't be of much help to you sorry
#ubuntuone 2010-10-30
<karni> verterok: I played with your (delta-capable) client. neat stuff, I'm really happy with that
<karni> verterok: I even kinda feel the code is cleaner
<karni> verterok: anyhow, that's great for me to implement that in the new android app version
<karni> verterok: I'll be going now, it's kinda late here, 3AM. take care :)
<verterok> karni: cool!
<verterok> karni: yes, a lot more cleaner code :) and faster too ;)
<verterok> karni: sure, good night!
<karni> verterok: thanks :) the code looks very clean, great work :) goodnight :)
<ubuntu4shane> duanedesign, you must have made it from point A to B.  :)
<duanedesign> ubuntu4shane: i have :)
<ubuntu4shane> I commented to rye yesterday that I thought it was the sym link that was messing things up in my folder, I removed the link, and replaced it with a folder with the same cotent, and today no problems
<ubuntu4shane> duanedesign, ^^ for what it is worth.  Seems as though rye is very involved with the project, as well as you are.
<duanedesign> shane4ubuntu: aha
<duanedesign> shane4ubuntu: thank you for letting us know how you worked around that issue
<duanedesign> that helps if someone else comes in with the same bug
<commodoor> How does U1 work in KDE?
<shane4ubuntu> duanedesign, no prob, we are not 100% sure it is a sym link, and I'm told in theory that sym links shouldn't be a problem, but really seems like it is linked to the problem. :)
<duanedesign> commodoor: ok
<duanedesign> commodoor: getting it to run from the command line is fairly easy.
<commodoor> duanedesign, ok, thnx, so not integrated with dolphin
<lamalex> Hi, I just set tomboy to sync my notes, but then tomboy crashed and now it wont start at all!
<duanedesign> lamalex: hello
<lamalex> hello duanedesign
<duanedesign> lamalex: can you run this command in a Terminal to try and open Tomboy
<duanedesign> tomboy --debug > ~/tomboy_debug.log
<lamalex> it's short enough to just paste (tried that)
<lamalex> oh, hm idk what happened now it's working
<lamalex> it was giving some wierd dbus error
<lamalex> so erm, nevermind :P
#ubuntuone 2010-10-31
<duanedesign> lamalex:  ok goos
<duanedesign> good
<duanedesign> lamalex: if it is still running froom that command you might want to close it and start it normally
<lamalex> yeah, i know
<duanedesign> that command saves the DEBUG Log in ......ok :)
<mahen> hi
<kklimonda_> hello
<lamalex> Is this the place to ask single sign on questions?
<karni> CardinalFang: you got 5 minutes?
<karni> CardinalFang: I've got some questions for little mindstorming
<karni> beuno: got 5 min ↑ ? :)
<karni> beuno: ah, it's sunday. so you probably won't be here ;)
<duanedesign> karni: hello!
<karni> hi duanedesign :)
<karni> duanedesign: you don't have an Android phone, do you?
<karni> duanedesign: maybe you have an iPhone or other smartphone?
<duanedesign> karni: yeah i have an iphone right now :\
<karni> duanedesign: it's just for you to easier understand what I want to say :)
<karni> duanedesign: so your phone has capability to connec to the Internet. say, it also has a SD card
<karni> so we've got limited storage. say, 2-4 gigs
<karni> and now, you install UbuntuOneFiles for whatever phone you have.
<karni> so, you've got access to U1 main folder, and UDFs
<duanedesign> right
<duanedesign> how does it know which of your 50gb to sync
<karni> now, since SD storage is limited, you have an option to 'star' any folder you want, to make it stay in sync with U1 cloud
<karni> exactly
<karni> the problem is - if you can star any folder, then it should be either UDF, any subfolder of any UDF, etc. thus, it should be also either UbuntuOne main folder, or any of it's subfolders
<karni> the problem is:
<karni> how do we 'star' UbuntuOne main folder, if it's default view is a list of it's *contents*
<karni> it would be easy to star a folder within UbuntuOne folder. but if you want to sync loose files under UbuntuOne main folder, we would have to star UbuntuOne folder itself
<duanedesign> umm
<karni> question - how to approach that. we don't want a 1-element list with UbuntuOne folder to click ;D
<karni> you know, a top-level
<johannaschwarz> Hi all!
<duanedesign> it seems like you would have your Ubuntu One Files for your computers and the ones you want for your mobile/netbook
<johannaschwarz> I just reinstalled Ubuntu on my laptop and now I can't get UbuntuOne to connect anymore. First it says my password is right, then it says "Authentication failed". Can you help me?
<duanedesign> johannaschwarz: sure
<johannaschwarz> duanedesign: okay, what do I have to do?
<duanedesign> karni: there is the current Ubuntu one menu under file when you click a folder...
<duanedesign> johannaschwarz: what version of Ubuntu are you on?
<johannaschwarz> duanedesign: 10.10, now.
<karni> duanedesign: correct. help out johannaschwarz and we'll be back to our talk.
<duanedesign> johannaschwarz: ok can you close U1 preferences and open
<duanedesign> johannaschwarz: System > Preferences > Password and Encryption Keys
<johannaschwarz> done and done
<johannaschwarz> karni: thanks :-)
<karni> johannaschwarz: ;)
<duanedesign> johannaschwarz: click the arrow next to passwords and the list eill expand
<johannaschwarz> okay
<duanedesign> johannaschwarz: we are looking for Ubuntu One Token
<johannaschwarz> duanedesign: under "login", right?
<duanedesign> yes
<johannaschwarz> (my locale is German, so it was "PasswÃoerter: login")
<johannaschwarz> okay
<duanedesign> when you find the Token named 'Ubuntu One' right-click and delete it
<johannaschwarz> okay
<johannaschwarz> (sorry for the delay)
<johannaschwarz> it's deleted now
<duanedesign> no problem at all
<duanedesign> ok now open a Terminal
<johannaschwarz> okay
<duanedesign> and run this command
<duanedesign>  u1sdtool -q; killall ubuntuone-login; u1sdtool -c
<johannaschwarz> ubuntuone-syncdaemon stopped.
<johannaschwarz> ubuntuone-login: Kein Prozess gefunden
<johannaschwarz> and the ubuntuone settings window opened
<duanedesign> this should prompt you to add your computer
<johannaschwarz> not exactly
<johannaschwarz> it asks me to create a new ubuntuone account
<johannaschwarz> but i can click that i already have one
<duanedesign> johannaschwarz: at the bottom there is a link if you already have an abbount
<johannaschwarz> yeah so i click that
<duanedesign> account*
<johannaschwarz> (this is the same i did before btw)
<duanedesign> johannaschwarz: yeah click it
<johannaschwarz> okay, now i enter my email address and password
<johannaschwarz> okay. want me to click "connect"?
<duanedesign> johannaschwarz: yeah, but hopefully this time since we restarted the Ubuntuone-login process we will have better luck :)
<johannaschwarz> :-)
<johannaschwarz> "one moment please"
<johannaschwarz> "successfully ..." - dont know how the english text would be
<johannaschwarz> now i click "close"
<johannaschwarz> hmm
<karni> johannaschwarz: u1sdtool --status
<johannaschwarz> State: READY connection: Not User With Network
<johannaschwarz> and some more stuff
<duanedesign> ok try   u1sdtool -c
<johannaschwarz> nothing
<karni> and paste again u1sdtool -s
<karni> all lines
<johannaschwarz> State: AUTH_FAILED connection: With User With Network description: auth failed is_connected: False is_error: True is_online: False queues: IDLE
<karni> o_O
<johannaschwarz> that looks like a face that would suggest you're baffled
<duanedesign> kok
<duanedesign> ok
<johannaschwarz> i dont know if that's related, but it seems likely: on the web interface, i can't remove my computer from the list of machines - it says "Something has gone wrong"
<karni> oh
<karni> johannaschwarz: you tried removing that computer from the WebUI again?
<johannaschwarz> karni: sorry if that was bad, but according to the windows principle "reboot before you complain" i thought i'd give that a try
<karni> johannaschwarz: no, it's fine
<johannaschwarz> okay :-9
<karni> johannaschwarz: try removing it again
<johannaschwarz> same error message
<karni> johannaschwarz: so probably that's the problem :/
<johannaschwarz> ouch then
<karni> duanedesign: maybe we should defer that to rye for tomorrow?
<karni> duanedesign: unless you have access to webUI logs or anything like that
<johannaschwarz> oh did i find a bug?
<karni> who knows :)
<johannaschwarz> hmm
<johannaschwarz> :)
<johannaschwarz> or rather, :|
<duanedesign> can you pastebin    ~/.cache/sso/oauth-login.log
<johannaschwarz> pastebin?
<duanedesign> johannaschwarz: ^^
<duanedesign> !pastebin
<ubot4> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<duanedesign> http://paste.ubuntu.com <--copy and paste the text here. Then click paste and post the URL it gives you here
<johannaschwarz> oh, handy
<johannaschwarz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/523493/
<duanedesign> yeah karni is probably right INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
<duanedesign> we will need someone on the 'inside' to look at stuff.
<karni> johannaschwarz: you should come back tomorrow/the day after, when rye or other staff is around
<duanedesign> johannaschwarz: usually between 11:00 - 19:00 GMT
<johannaschwarz> well, i won't be at home from tomorrow morning to Thursday evening, but then I'll look by again
<karni> good idea :)
<johannaschwarz> should be able to come here before 19:00 GMT on Thursday
<johannaschwarz> thank you so far, though!
<johannaschwarz> and have a good night! :)
<karni> you too :)
<duanedesign> 0/
<johannaschwarz> thanks, bye! \o
<karni> duanedesign: can we get back to our chat for a while :) ? you've got a moment?
 * karni thinks
<duanedesign> yep
<karni> duanedesign: maybe just making any item synchronizable (either file or folder) would solve the problem.
<karni> then you could do something like 'Select all' from within main U1 folder. and that would cause whole UbuntuOne folder to stay in sync.
 * karni makes a screenshot
<duanedesign> i see
<duanedesign> so you can not star/unstar the Ubuntu One folder
<duanedesign> so it needs to be easy to sync that whole folder
<karni> duanedesign: http://ubuntuone.com/p/NA0/
<karni> yes, I don't want the "UbuntuOne" folder to be a visible, regular item.
<karni> so, you've got Files and UDFs sections on the screenshot
<karni> Files will take you to UbuntuOne content. UDFs will take you to the list of UDFs you have.
<karni> duanedesign: that makes sense?
<duanedesign> yes
<karni> so I think making any item sync'able is a good idea. then the problem of "missing UbuntuOne folder itself" is solved.
<karni> duanedesign: thanks
<duanedesign> karni: best of luck
<karni> duanedesign: thank you :)
<eweissge> Can anyone help me with Contact sync and ubuntu one?
<eweissge> a few of my evolution contacts sync, but the rest do not
<duanedesign> hello eweissge
<eweissge> hello
<duanedesign> eweissge: are you using 10.10?
<eweissge> Yes
<duanedesign> and this is the guide you used to set up your contacts to sync? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/Contacts
<eweissge> yes
<eweissge> Not all contacts would copy though,
<eweissge> and sometimes evolution will crash while copying, or just produce repetitive errors
<duanedesign> eweissge: so they show up in the Ubuntu One conatcts on your computer and just not the cloud? Or they do not copy to the Ubunutu One on your computer
<eweissge> some show up on the cloud 25/80
<eweissge> but it won't copy or sync the rest
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> eweissge: can you open a terminal and run the command - killall beam.smp
<duanedesign> oh close evolution
<eweissge> done
<duanedesign> now run - rm ~/.config/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.ini
<eweissge> done
<duanedesign> now for the long one. Please run - dbus-send --session --dest=org.desktopcouch.CouchDB --print-reply --type=method_call / org.desktopcouch.CouchDB.getPort
<duanedesign> now if you run the following, replace USERNAME, you shouuld see all your CouchDBs
<duanedesign> xdg-open file:///home/YOURUSERNAME/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html
<duanedesign> that will verify desktopcouch is running.
<eweissge> hmm, xdg-open isn't working
<duanedesign> ok.
<eweissge> xdg-open file:///home/eweissge/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html
<eweissge> error showing url
<duanedesign> you can just put this in your Firefox address bar file:///home/eweissge/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html
<eweissge> Yes, I think I may have that bookmarked already
<eweissge> maybe not, still won't open it
<duanedesign> ok, so desktopcouch is not starting
<duanedesign> did you get an error when you ran - dbus-send --session --dest=org.desktopcouch.CouchDB --print-reply --type=method_call / org.desktopcouch.CouchDB.getPort
<eweissge> yes
<eweissge> did not receive reply
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> eweissge: ok try the command -  killall desktopcouch-service; killall beam.smp; killall beam
<eweissge> ok
<eweissge> try dbus-send again?
<duanedesign> then the - rm ~/.config/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.ini
<duanedesign> and finally - dbus-send --session --dest=org.desktopcouch.CouchDB --print-reply --type=method_call / org.desktopcouch.CouchDB.getPort
<eweissge> method return sender=:1.4004 -> dest=:1.4002 reply_serial=2
<eweissge>    int32 50624
<duanedesign> ok, that is better
<duanedesign> you should be able to see futon now at file:///home/eweissge/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html
<eweissge> ok got it
<duanedesign> ok, does the 'number of documents' in the contacts database look about right
<eweissge> no
<eweissge> it says 31
<eweissge> I have about 80 contacts in evolution
<duanedesign> eweissge: hmm. Most the Ubuntu One Devs are not here on weekends. What you can do is follow the steps here --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Bugs#Getting%20debug%20info    then file a bug and attach the debug log
<eweissge> ok
<duanedesign> eweissge: you can file the bug here https://bugs.launchpad.net/desktopcouch/+filebug
<duanedesign> eweissge: one more thing we can look at is ~/.cache/desktop-couch/log/desktop-couch-replication.log
<duanedesign> if you would like to pastebin that I can take a look at it
<rye> duanedesign, just to let you know, I am seeing an onging issue that may prevent new registrations from working
<duanedesign> rye: I think we had one earlier  http://paste.ubuntu.com/523493/
<rye> duanedesign, i.e. sso works, token gets registered in Ubuntu SSO but oauth token is not transferred to Ubuntu One host
<rye> duanedesign, o_O
<duanedesign> i know :)
<eweissge> http://paste.ubuntu.com/523544/
<duanedesign> rye: if you have a second. Our friend here is only getting half his contactss copied into Ubuntu One
<rye> duanedesign, it's 01:24 here so I probably will get shut down earlier than i get to the solution... is that happening from desktop to web... what's the sync direction, since replication is now opened we can compare databases pretty easily
<rye> duanedesign, that Ubuntu SSO traceback is interesting
<rye> duanedesign, 2010-10-31 19:00:03,609:609.991073608 - ubuntu_sso.main - INFO - Maybe pinging server for app_name "Ubuntu One"
<rye> duanedesign, HTTPError: HTTP Error 500: INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
<rye> duanedesign, yes, that's the one
<duanedesign> rye: we checked the local DB in Futon and it only contained half the contacts as well
<rye> duanedesign, are the contacts originally coming from mobile sync ?
<duanedesign> eweissge: where are you syncing your contacts from? Your desktop or mobile sync?
<eweissge> desktop
<eweissge> I don't use mobile
<rye> eweissge, hm, are all contacts showing up in evolution /
<rye> ?
<eweissge> I get errors when copying them to the U1 address book in evolution
<eweissge> some copied, the rest won't
<rye> eweissge, hm, that's the actual reason. Unfortunately I am not yet prepared to tell how to troubleshoot new evolution addressbook factory but I believe I will be able to get to that in the morning (8 hours from now)
<eweissge> ok cool
<rye> duanedesign, by the way, i found a nice bug last week, I've been banging my head against the wall to make d-c work again with evolution for a day or so. bug #668409
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 668409 in desktopcouch "Does not check for local auth entries in keyring if couchdb.html is present and parseable. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/668409
<duanedesign> hmmmm
<rye> ok, good night, will be available in the morning to break things
<rye> duanedesign, btw, admins fixed the fs overflow leading to the issue with UBuntu ONe registrations. Looks like the patch we introduced this week has not helped much :-/
#ubuntuone 2011-10-24
<mandel> morning all!!!
<karni> Good morning!
<JamesTait> Happy morning, everyone! :D
<gatox> hi
<mandel> gatox, buenas!
<gatox> mandel, how are you?
<mandel> gatox, find, you had to do a huge review: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/u1sdtool-multiplatform/+merge/80088
<mandel> gatox, so, I'm of to walk the dog and let the brain rest a little :P
<gatox> mandel, ok
<ralsina> morning!
<gatox> ralsina, morniing
<ralsina> good morning gatox
<mvo> hi, I'm hit by bug #875999 - can anyone suggest me a workaround?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 875999 in tomboy (Ubuntu) "cannot synchronise with ubuntuone in spite of success... (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875999
<rye> mvo, looking
<dobey> ralsina: morning, sinner!
<ralsina> dobey: haha
<mvo> thanks rye - let me know if I can be of any help, tomboy --debug did not not much that looked useful to me, but I'm happy to pastebin it to you (once I edited out the token info in  there ;)
<rye> mvo, was it a fresh install?
<mvo> rye: a upgrade from natty, but probably even older than that (can't remember what version this machine started out with)
<ralsina> dobey, mandel, gatox, alecu: standup in 9'
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<mvo> rye: I added tomboy --debug output to the bug now https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomboy/+bug/875999/comments/3
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 875999 in tomboy (Ubuntu) "cannot synchronise with ubuntuone in spite of success... (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<ralsina> nessita is probably checking in at design sprint or something like that
<rye> mvo, ok
<rye> [DEBUG 14:17:05.161] GetConfiguredSyncService is null
<rye> nice
<rye> ok, testing tomboy then
<mvo> thanks, let me know if I can do more, fwiw, this debug line "GetConfiguredSyncService is null" is not always there, I just ran it again and this time it won't work but the line is missing, the last is: "[DEBUG 14:50:45.449] Successfully authorized web sync
<mvo> "
<mvo> rye: mterry from #ubuntu-desktop just helped me with the solution, its using http instead of https, that makes it work (also that of course is not really ideal)
<rye> mvo ooh, that is interesting
<gatox> me
<rye> mvo, could you please tell me where did you change the https to http ?
<dobey> meh
<rye> i don't think we even support accessing u1 over non-https connection for api
<beuno> we don't
<mvo> rye: I go to preference/synchronisation, select tomboy web and edit the server tab there. maybe its doing automatic http->https redirects?
<dobey> mvo: was the change to http to make the [Save] button clickable?
<dobey> and yes, i'm pretty sure http will just redirect to https
<gatox> ralsina, mandel standup?
<ralsina> oh, right
<ralsina> me
<dobey> man
<dobey> was hoping he wouldn't notice
<rye> mvo, hmm, i think i saw that, was that first time you tried to use tomboy on that installation, or previously it was configured too (e.g. on natty) and it broke sync now?
<ralsina> let's skip it today
<ralsina> Just TODAY, ok?
<gatox> ack
<dobey> today, tomorrow, and the next 2 weeks?
<ralsina> next week I may not be around at standup time because of UDS, I don't know
<gatox> ralsina, ahhhhhh didn't we mention to do the standup at 10.30?
<ralsina> gatox: oh, THAT, too
<ralsina> anyone changed the calendar?
<gatox> ralsina, maybe that's way mandel and alecu are not here
<dobey> ralsina: you are not going to be doing standup from thursday until after UDS
<mvo> rye: I think that used to work on this box, but its my main laptop so it got a lot of churn during the natty->oneiric dev cycle
<ralsina> dobey: right
<mvo> dobey: aha, that would explain it I think, just typing in the field
<ralsina> dobey: but not everyone is at UDS this year, so I expect *some* work to get done ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: sure
<gatox> ralsina, do you prefer standup or status e-mails?? (i mean... if you are busy to be connected always for standup)
<ralsina> I am trying to take my remaining vacation after UDS, so maybe even a little later than that for me
<ralsina> gatox: I think easiest is just do the standup and mail it to me?
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<ralsina> gatox: I will try to have the weekly 1-1s anyway
<dobey> speaking of post-UDS holidays
<dobey> "Awaiting Sign Off" :)
<ralsina> dobey: on it
<dobey> man, half of millbank is already there
<alecu> hello all!
<duanedesign> o/
<gatox> alecu, hi
<alecu> hi gatox. Did we already have the standup, or have we moved it like mandel suggested?
<gatox> alecu, it was canceled for today
<alecu> gatox, ok, thanks!
<gatox> alecu, but i think that is at 10:30 now... we agreed on that..
<alecu> gatox, but why was it canceled? I don't remember hearing about that.
<dobey> yes, i think we reached quorum on that :)
<dobey> 09:09 < ralsina> let's skip it today
<ralsina> I changed it to 10:30 a few minutes ago, but let''s skip it just for today.
 * ralsina is selfish and busy doing something else
<ralsina> dobey, alecu: congrats on having your stuff approved at canonicaladmin, you're welcome yadda yadad
<dobey> ralsina: sinner!
 * ralsina unapproves dobey's
<dobey> ralsina: cthulhu's grace be upon you
<ralsina> may he lay his mouthtacles on you
<dobey> ugh. i hateses this weather that hates on my sinuses
<dobey> man, some companies need to get their act in order, when buying stuff from them
<mandel> ralsina, gatox yeah, we changed the time, righ?
 * mandel is 5 min late :(
<ralsina> mandel: the time is changed, yes
<ralsina> mandel: but it's ok, we are skipping it today (among other thigns because noone changed the time)
<dobey> i bought something on thursday, came home saturday to a slip in my mailbox saying i need to pick it up at post office today since i wasn't home, and i *just* got a "your order has shipped" notification
 * ralsina knows it's *his* fault, yes
<mandel> ralsina, ouch! well not a big deal, how is UDS?
<ralsina> mandel: next weekish!
<dobey> yeah, wrong week
<alecu> ralsina, how is the design sprint?
<ralsina> alecu: not here! ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, is it next week, he I'm in  a diff day :P
<ralsina> alecu: I am not going to design sprint
<dobey> mandel: you can judge how good it is, by how much i will be on irc :)
<mandel> dobey, hahahaha
<alecu> ralsina, oh, ok. nessita is going, right_
<alecu> ?
<mandel> dobey, I have already sme feelings about uds :P
<ralsina> alecu: yes, she's probably getting there
<dobey> mandel: i probably won't be on irc much if any :)
<mandel> alecu, I have some work to do regarding pykeyring-delete-key landing on their trunk and some work with auto update, can we catch up later regarding proxies
<mandel> alecu, also, did a partial review on nessitas MEGA branch, I like the new IPC design, but i think ipc_client could be made even smarter (but not in that MP)
<alecu> mandel, nice! Please make sure to open a bug with a description of your idea, so we don't forget to work on that later.
<dobey> mandel: yo se con las damas ;)
<ralsina> dobey: you know checkers?
<mandel> dobey, oh.. dont get me started, since I'm in madrid I've been getting into trouble :)
<dobey> lol
<dobey> ralsina: i *am* the king.
<ralsina> dobey: damas == checkers in spanish too (just in case ;-)
<mandel> dobey, we should open our own channel where being pc is not allowed :)
<dobey> haha
<mandel> #ifyoudontswearyouareapussy or something
<dobey> heh
<ralsina> mandel: slow down a bit there, ok?
<mandel> ralsina, in the channel, or here :)
<ralsina> in the channel, what happens in madrid stays in madrid or whatever
 * ralsina looks for his boss hat. Probably it's under the table.
<mandel> ralsina, hahaha I'm not saying anything that happens in madrid :)
<mandel> ralsina, dont worry too much hehehe
<mandel> I'm not THAT bad!
<dobey> ralsina: drink you under the table, like a bawse?
<ralsina> dobey: no comments
<mandel> ralsina, oh, you mean this channel, right?
<dobey> mandel: obviously :)
<mandel> hehe
<ralsina> exactly
<mandel> ralsina, ut I've been behaving very well lately, no sweare words no nothing
<mandel> twitter might be a diff story :P
<ralsina> ok, let's keep it that way and let's go back to coding ;-)
<dobey> voltaire isn't in that song though
<gatox> alecu, i have in my power the blu-rays of Battlestar Galactica! my purchase has arrived! :D
<alecu> gatox, coool!
<alecu> gatox, now you need the bluray player, right? :-)
<gatox> alecu, i already have it :D
<alecu> gatox, is it a stand-alone or one for the computer?
<gatox> alecu, stand alone
<alecu> gatox, mandel wants to play BSG during the sprint...
<alecu> gatox, are you staying any more days after the sprint?
<alecu> gatox, if not, then let's schedule a game for wed or thu aftersprint in my house.
<gatox> alecu, i'm leaving at saturday night..... i want to play too!! or i need to stay more? :P
<alecu> gatox, :-)
<gatox> alecu, i'm leaving one day after the sprint just to play bsg!
<alecu> gatox, \o/
<alecu> mandel, then buy your tickets accordingly!
<mandel> alecu, I will!
<mandel> gatox, where are you staying?
<gatox> alecu, i did! :P
<gatox> mandel, at the hotel?? i'll pay the extra day
<mandel> gatox, seems reasonable.. I'll do the same :)
<alecu> gatox, mandel: then make sure to share the room, so you can split the difference!
<mandel> gatox, true!
<gatox> alecu, good idea
<alecu> gatox, mandel: and probably the company should cover the friday night, so you don't really need to pay the extra day.
<dobey> lunch and errands. bbiab
<ralsina> errands and lunch, will be back!
<mandel> dobey,  sudo apt-get build-dep ubuntuone-control-panel should install PyQt4, right?
<mandel> dobey, as well as ubutuone-dev-tools?
<dobey> mandel: yes
<mandel> dobey, so where do I file a bug?
<dobey> mandel: depends. what's the problem?
<mandel> dobey, I have a new machine, used that apt-get command for the ubuntuone-control-panel package and did not get the PyQt4 libs
<dobey> mandel: did you add the nightlies PPA deb/deb-src?
<dobey> mandel: the ubuntu proper packages won't pull those in
<dobey> (yet)
<mandel> dobey, oh.. I did not, sorry
<gatox> lunchhhh!
<mandel> dobey, I forgot waht pacakage was needed to install so that the gtk gui tests did not show the actual windows, which one is it?
<dobey> mandel: xvfb
<mandel> dobey, thx
<mandel> alecu, gatox can I have reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/auto-update-functions/+merge/80237
<mandel> and with that EOD for me, catch you all tom!
<gatox> mandel, ok!1
<gatox> bye
<dobey> hmm
<gatox> mandel, just a little fix it's needed in your branch
<gatox> brb
<gatox> eod.... i'll stay connectedd if someoone needs anything
<ralsina> bye gatox!
<ralsina> happy ninja-izing! (yes, we all know what you do!)
<gatox> ralsina, jejeje i have tto rest for a while first :P
<nessita> hello crowd!
<dobey> hola nessita
<nessita> how's it going dobey?
<ralsina> hi nessita
<nessita> hi ralsina
<ralsina> how was the trip?
<dobey> nessita: meh. git is annoying, and amazon won't let me give them money :P
<nessita> ok, is official, internet at the hotel sucks ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: how are things going?
<ralsina> nessita: boring
<ralsina> nessita: I am doing paperwork, mostly
<nessita> ralsina: ok, I'm about to drop dead from the tiredness and sleepiness... I will catch up with emails and then probably sleep
<ralsina> nessita: trip preparations, trying to get construction workers out of my house before I leave, not a single enjoyable thing done in like 3 days
<ralsina> nessita: go rest and be readhy to catch the evil stuff in design sprint before it hits us :-)
<nessita> ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: don't lie! you trolled the christians! that was enjoyable! you twitted about how enjoyable it was even!
<ralsina> dobey: not on working hours!
<ralsina> dobey: but yes, that was the highlight of my week so far. So... not a good week ;-)
<dobey> heh
<dobey> i am trying to get a saxophone
<dobey> but amazon won't let me checkout
<ralsina> dobey: best saxophones are old, used saxophones. Go to a pawn shop
<dobey> ralsina: but then i have to get up, and go find one
<ralsina> dobey: but you can go in one of your cars
<dobey> ralsina: yes. but i can use amazon *and* work at the same time :)
<ralsina> dobey: ha
<ralsina> dobey: we need to schedule our weekly 1-1
<ralsina> dobey: what day is your favourite to talk on the phone
<dobey> but if my boss wants me to go scour pawn shops for a saxophone, i can take a break ;)
<ralsina> dobey: belay that
<dobey> lol
<dobey> ralsina: any day is fine as long it's after i'm actually awake, i think
<ralsina> cool, I'll schedule it then
<mandel> ralsina, ping
<ralsina> mandel: pong
<mandel> ralsina, we might want to move or 1-1 a little later since it will overlap with the new stadup time a little, right?
<mandel> ralsina, by the one, you can know edit the event :)
<ralsina> mandel: ok, I'll do it myself ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, cool, then I'll get back to my books :)
<nessita> ralsina: is alecu working today?
<ralsina> nessita: he's supposed to, IIRC
<nessita> mandel: ping
<ralsina> nessita: he was here this morning
<mandel> nessita, pong
<mandel> nessita, tell me :)
<nessita> mandel: I read most of the review comments, I will try to fix as much as I can... though some of the changes you requested are sort of functionality change that I would recommend filing a bug for that and doing in another branch. This branch, though huge, tries to stick to refactor only
<nessita> mandel: would you be ok if I file some bugs for specific things instead of fixing in this branch?
<mandel> nessita, ok, fix the ones you consider to be in this MP and leave the bugs for either of us :)
<mandel> nessita, as long as we have the bug reports I'm fine with it :)
<mandel> we SHOULD not forget, that is all hehe
<nessita> mandel: makes sense, thanks! I'll reply the MP later or tomorrow, after I get some rest
<mandel> nessita, sure, take you as much time as you need, I'll make sure I do a re-review once you push the changes :)
<nessita> nice
<mandel> nessita, see you laters, and you where missed today ;)
<nessita> heh
<mandel> everyone, I'm not here :P
<mandel> gatox_nap_brb, ping?
<duanedesign> mandel: do you know what this might be? http://ubuntuone.com/6y8hyU0hRosRMW0LqEoC6O
<dobey> duanedesign: i think he's out getting into trouble in madrid :)
<duanedesign> aha, sounds fun :)
<nessita> duanedesign: I think I know, syncdaemon is not answering to the control panel requests
<nessita> duanedesign: one possible situation: syncdaemon was killed because it was using too much memory
<dobey> have a good evening all!
<nessita> bye dobey
<duanedesign> nessita: interesting. thanks
<duanedesign> nessita: goiong to be in Orlando next week?
<nessita> duanedesign: I'm in orlando already! landed a couple of hours ago
<duanedesign> nessita: ahh! Are you guys having a sprint before UDS?
<nessita> duanedesign: there's the sprint design going on
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: nessita just didn't want to be late for uds ;)
<nessita> lol
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> haha, sounds like my dad. He is always an hour early for everything :)
 * beuno is the same
<duanedesign> he gets impatient waiting, so he just goes
<manlymatt83> Anyone around?
<duanedesign> hello mandel
<duanedesign> oops
<duanedesign> hello manlymatt83
<manlymatt83> Where are the credentials for ubuntu one located?
<manlymatt83> $HOME/.config/ubuntuone?
<beuno> manlymatt83, they are in the gnome keyring
<nessita> alecu: hey there!
<manlymatt83> beuno: OK, thanks
<duanedesign> thanks beuno I got distracted with tickets :)
#ubuntuone 2011-10-25
<Singham> Hi...Can I Strean a live video concert using Ubuntu one ?
<karni> Good morning!
<rdvonz> I'm having some trouble syncing folders outside of the primary ubuntu one folder. I end up with empty folders.
<JamesTait> Morning all! :)
<rye> morning
<gatox> hi
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<mandel> gatox, did you see my comment regarding your review?
<mandel> gatox, I need to have a quick coffee our I will start being a human, can you take a look and we chat about it if you have any doubts?
 * mandel neeeeeds coffee...
<gatox> mandel, ack
<gatox> will re-review now
<mandel> gatox, I'm back
<mandel> gatox, did you see what I meant, there is an extra level to go up to get the correct path
<gatox> mandel, ahh ok.....
<gatox> +1 then
<mandel> gatox, cool :)
 * mandel walks dog
<ralsina> morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<ralsina> hola gatox!
<ralsina> gatox: have any reviews? I need to look at code or I'm going to bore myself to death
<gatox> ralsina, several :P but there are almost all of them assigned to people..... let me check if i have some free :D
<ralsina> gatox: ok!
<gatox> ralsina, i have 2
<ralsina> cool!
<gatox> ralsina, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/successful-page  -  https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/page-successful
<gatox> they are related :D
<ralsina> sso first, right?
<gatox> ralsina, i don't know why i figure as a reviewer in one of them jeje
<ralsina> give yourself a +1 ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, yes...... but maybe you will need to set the pythonpath to point to the installer
<ralsina> hmmmm that makes no sense
<gatox> ah..... but not for test probably
<ralsina> gatox: sso can not require installer
<gatox> probably was the other way around....
<ralsina> that does make sense :-)
<gatox> ralsina, yes, you are right
<gatox> ralsina, sso does not require the installer
<ralsina> testing the branch in installer requiring pythonpath pointing to the sso branch, then. Ok!
<gatox> yep
<gatox> ralsina, i follow your advice in ninja :P remove two huge eventfilters.... and improve a lot the performance in the editor :D
<gatox> your general advice about eventfilter
<ralsina> see? eventFilter is of the devil
<gatox> yep..... i see now
<gatox> :P
<ralsina> specially in python :-(
<gatox> ralsina, it's the easy way
<gatox> but you just need to figure it out how to do it with another event
<dobey> hmm
<ralsina> yes, eventFilter is like programming in one of the really old languages/toolkits, where everything was in a global scope. Like programming for Amiga or something.
<gatox> :P
<ralsina> for example, the (very) old way to code windows apps in C was to have a main loop and a switch that cascaded on events and messages. EVERYTHING was on the event loop :-)
<gatox> ralsina, i couldn't work on my freaky friday project last week because i'm fighting with unicode, ctypes and the evil empire since last friday... i'm hope to have time to do it this friday... i'm finding issues with my username: "気弱な人 ñandú"
<gatox> mandel, loves it :P jeeje
<ralsina> faint of heart ñandú?
<gatox> ñoño ñandú
<ralsina> Ok, if you say so :-)
<gatox> or at least..... that's what google translate says when i type ñoño and convert it to japanese :P
<gatox> probably not
<gatox> jejeje
<ralsina> gatox: it doesn't roundtrip very well :-)
<dobey> wtf
<dobey> i just got spam for a bollywood version of iron man.
<ralsina> dobey: is it any good?
<dobey> ralsina: i don't speak hindi, so can't really say
<dobey> it's very heavy on effects though
<dobey> and the trailers are short and incomprehensible
<dobey> Ra.One is the name of the movie
<ralsina> sounds just like Iron Man!
<ralsina> dobey, alecu, mandel, gatox: standup in 5'
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<dobey> "Are you sure you want to shut down?" "Yes, Yes I am." "Sorry, I can't do that, Dave."
<ralsina> dobey: oneiric!
<dobey> yup :(
<mandel> dobey, hahaha
<gatox> me
<ralsina> me
<mandel> me
<ralsina> dobey, alecu? say me!
<gatox> dobey, alecu ?
<alecu> me
<ralsina> dobey: say meh!
<alecu> and hello!
<gatox> alecu, hi :P
<ralsina> hello :-)
<ralsina> gatox go
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Fixed some branches, all of them should be ready now. Improves in successful page branch. Working on unicode issues and migrating some functions that were used from pywin32 to ctypes to access unicode specific functions.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Keep working on unicode issues.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> ralsina, go
<ralsina> DONE: paperwork, trip preparations, changed return ticket so I can take a week off, london expenses, schedules, bored to death TODO: learn more about kanban, bore myself some more! BLOCKED: by boredom, MANDEL!
<mandel> DONE: Continued work for bug 845659 by integrating a LoopingCall in the control panel. Reproduced bug 875283 on Vista.
<mandel> TODO: Propose fix for bug 845659. Track pykeyring merge proposal status. Next bug.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 845659 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Windows: implement the "there is a new version available" notifications (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/845659
<mandel> alecu, go!
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 875283 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Update error (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 16)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875283
<alecu> DONE: some experiments crossing ntlm server using ctnlm proxy wrapper
<alecu> TODO: mumble about proxies with mandel, do some expenses too
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> gatox, let me know if I can be of any help on the unicode branches
<gatox> alecu, yes, thanks... at this moment i'm just trying to figure it out how to use some functions via ctypes... and testing that
<alecu> oh, and TODO: review nessita branch.
<mandel> alecu, did she update the branch?
<dobey> meh
<dobey> λ DONE: banshee/libu1 SRUs, fix avahi package to include GI bindings, reviewed tim's branch
<dobey> λ TODO: twisted+gi?
<dobey> λ BLCK: No.
<mandel> ditto for nessitas branch
<mandel> ralsina, what do we do about bug 875283?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 875283 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Update error (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 16)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875283
<mandel> ralsina, shall I implement a small dialog for the update, remove bitrock and let gatox style it like the rest of the app (or even more orange)
<gatox> jejejeee
<gatox> i knew you were going to say something like that
<alecu> mandel, it seems she has updated the branch after your comments
<alecu> mandel, we should vote to change gatox irc nick to "f87217"
<gatox> alecu, hey alecu!!! jeje
<mandel> alecu, he, it seems that we have more bugs after my comments :P
<mandel> gatox, alecu: http://www.google.co.uk/search?gcx=w&ix=c2&q=gatox+naranja&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1280&bih=592
<mandel> the world is full of them!
<gatox> jejjejjejeej
<alecu> LOL
<alecu> mandel, you are probably forgetting: http://bit.ly/gatox-naranja
<gatox> :P
<gatox> that explains a lot! jejej
 * alecu votes to change gatox's irc nickname to "garfield"!
<gatox> jejejej
<mandel> gatox, alecu the comit is a lot better if we fire gatox http://garfieldminusgarfield.net/
<alecu> lol
<mandel> alecu, is waaaay more depresing without the cat, and yet funny for some reason :P
<alecu> funnily depressing!
<nessita> hello all!
<gatox> nessita, hi!
<nessita> hi gatox, I got the review email... I will do them as soon as I have some time
<nessita> at the sprint, we're having session, so not that much "free" time to work
<nessita> mandel: I pushed several changes to the mega-branch last night :-)
<gatox> nessita, np..... i think i'll fighting for a long time with the unicode issues
<nessita> gatox: email me anything you need, I will answer ASAP
<nessita> gatox: but I may disappear from time to time from IRC
<gatox> nessita, yes, no problem..... i'm testing some W functions with ctypes..... i'm executing one inn particular, and i'm trying to figure it out why the function return nonsucced (when it should work)
<nessita> gatox: what do you mean with non-success?
<nessita> -1?
<nessita> non zero?
<gatox> nessita, the doc says that return 0 for non-success and non zero in other case.... but probably i'm setting wrongly a parameters or something...... i'll check with mandel if i'm block, because he is the ctypes master :P
<dobey> nessita: aren't you at a sprint or something? :)
<nessita> dobey: I am!
<nessita> dobey: sessioning about something I can talk about :-P
<nessita> I cna't*
<dobey> unity?
<dobey> surely you have complaints about it ;)
<nessita> heh!
<ralsina> nessita: you are allowed to type "meh" and "sigh" in the channel
<nessita> ;-)
<mandel> nessita, I'll review your branch as soon as I'm done with the work I'm at the moment :)
<mandel> gatox, you might be dealing with a problem regarding you user not mappint to an ID number in the account system.. take a look around there (if you are working with the metog you asked me about)
<gatox> mandel, ok..... i'll let you know later if i could fix it
<mandel> gatox, yeah, If you do tell me, because I'm sure I don't know how :P
<gatox> jejej
<alecu> mandel, I'm taking amelia to kinder, and after that I'd like to mumble with you if you are still here.
<mandel> alecu, sure, ping me when you are back, I have 3 more hours aprox
<nessita> mandel: no rush!
<nessita> alecu: hey there... the mega-branch has all the fixes you requested
<Jackslaps> Can anyone help me with an Ubuntu One problem?
<Jackslaps> Came here last time but no one responded
<beuno> rye, duanedesign, ^
<duanedesign> helo Jackslaps
<rye> Jackslaps, hi
<Jackslaps> Cool, aight
<Jackslaps> I've been having syncing problems for about a month now
<Jackslaps> I tried some commands on the terminal to see what the status on ubuntu one was like
<Jackslaps> says that it's on idle
<Jackslaps> I disconnect and reconnect constantly, but nothing happens
<rye> Jackslaps, do you mean that the files did not get uploaded despite saying it is IDLE or that filesync was not connecting properly?
<nessita> ralsina: is bug #827465 still an issue/
<ubot4> nessita: Error: Bug #827465 not found.
<nessita> ?
<ralsina> must be private
<nessita> bug #827465
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 827465 in ubuntuone-windows-installer (and 2 other projects) "QT UI name of the application (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/827465
<Jackslaps> Thing is that I bought like... three albums on the music store
<ralsina> nessita: I think we can close that one
<Jackslaps> and only some have transferred over to One
<ralsina> nessita: tuens out that name is added in the signing process, so it seems to have worked on the last release
<rye> Jackslaps, could you please paste your e-mail privately to me?
<nessita> ralsina: could you please comment and close? :-)
<ralsina> Doing it :-)
<Jackslaps> I'm using irssi, so I don't really know how to privately message
<dobey> Jackslaps: /msg same as any other irc client :)
<Jackslaps> oh aight
<Jackslaps> did it work?
<Jackslaps> the message I mean
<rye> Jackslaps, yes, received, looking up the account
<Jackslaps> Here's the status I have on my connection:
<Jackslaps> State: CHECK_VERSION connection: With User With Network description: checking protocol version is_connected: True is_error: False is_online: False queues: IDLE
<rye> Jackslaps, at the moment the server team makes changes to the servers to prevent them from being slow and dropping connection that often.
<mandel> ralsina, ping
<ralsina> mandel: ponga!
<rye> Jackslaps, according to your account, all files were downloaded to your online storage. I suppose you don't see them on your local hard disk, is that correct?
<Jackslaps> Yeah I guess so
<mandel> ralsina, I'm adding the autoupdater to the control panel and I found some funny logic, do you mind taking a quick look?
<ralsina> mandel: sure, where?
<Jackslaps> Like, I'm looking at the Purchased music folder on One
<mandel> ralsina, in ubuntuone/cotrolpanel/gui/qt/gui.py in the start method, the :
<mandel> if not minimized:
<mandel>         if with_icon or minimized:
<Jackslaps> and it lists the albums I've bought
<Jackslaps> but none of them are filled with any songs
<nessita> gatox: conflict in https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/connect-files/+merge/79611
<ralsina> mandel: that looks like something I didn't delete completely
<ralsina> it should be "if with_icon"
<gatox> nessita, ok, fixing.....
<mandel> ralsina, that is what I was thinking, but I wanted to double check
<Jackslaps> The only album that shows up with any songs is one of my Trans-Siberian Orchestra albums; the others are empty
<ralsina> mandel: should be just that, agreed
<mandel> ralsina, ok, thats all, thx!
<duanedesign> Jackslaps: can you run this command in a terminal to see how many files are in your sync queue -  u1sdtool --waiting | wc -l
<Jackslaps> says 0, so none
<rye> Jackslaps, are you using Banshee or Rhythmbox?
<Jackslaps> Banshee
<rye> Jackslaps, when you are looking at "Purchased music folder", is this on the web interface or locally, in ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One folder?
<Jackslaps> locally
<Jackslaps> Also to note is that on the Ubuntu One Music Store tab of Banshee
<rye> Jackslaps, ok, could you please visit the https://one.ubuntu.com/files/ and navigate to Purchased Music folder?
<Jackslaps> under My Downloads, the songs I'm missing are in a constant state of "Transferring to your Ubuntu One storage"
<rye> Jackslaps, interesting. That may mean that SD does not see that the folder has changed. Or that client was not able to connect properly, could you please check the online version of the folder?
<dobey> need to get lunch, bbiab
<Jackslaps> Hmm, the web interface tells me that all my songs are downloaded
<Jackslaps> Yup, all the songs seem to be listed there
<rye> Jackslaps, ok, now could you please re-check the status of syncdaemon - u1sdtool --status ?
<Jackslaps> QUEUE_MANAGER connection: With User With Network description: processing the commands pool is_connected: True is_error: False is_online: True queues: IDLE
<rye> Jackslaps, interesting
<rye> Jackslaps, ok, let's poke it, u1sdtool --list-folders - could you please paste the line that has "Purchased from Ubuntu One" in it?
<Jackslaps> id=2741a705-aefb-4119-abb4-f52c9b997fdc subscribed=True path=/home/chris/.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One
<rye> Jackslaps, ok, please run u1sdtool --rescan-from-scratch=2741a705-aefb-4119-abb4-f52c9b997fdc
<rye> Jackslaps, that forces the client to request full data from the server, not only the latest changes.
<Jackslaps> aight getting it
<Jackslaps> alright*
<Jackslaps> says 49 files are being downloaded
<Jackslaps> I'm checking the Downloads tab in the music store
<Jackslaps> and nothing has changed
<Jackslaps> however it says it's still syncing
<Jackslaps> and by nothing has changed, I mean nothing is showing me that it's actively downloading anything new
<Jackslaps> the majority of the songs I'm missing are stuck at "Transferring to your Ubuntu One storage" or "0.0MB of 0.0MD downloaded"
<Reaper> thats odd, ive noticed there is a bit of time from when you upload something to when you can dl it to your equipment. But since the servers have gotten somewhat fixed I havent had much problem
<Jackslaps> I've actually have had this problem occur all the time since 10.10
<gatox> lunch! brb
<Reaper> ahh I just started using it, so i'd make a bad benchmark.
<Jackslaps> The only album I've bought flawlessly was my Airbourne album
<Jackslaps> that was my first purchase
<Jackslaps> since then I've been having problems left and right
<Reaper> got cha.. i mostly use it to transfer files and stuff. I'd upload my own music lol
<Reaper> wouldnt try to buy it
<rye> Jackslaps, could you please run u1sdtool --status again?
<Reaper> man gnome classic runs so much better on 11.10 !
<rye> Jackslaps, by _this_ you mean that purchased files were not downloading for you?
<Jackslaps> yup
<Jackslaps> also:
<Jackslaps> WAITING connection: With User With Network description: waiting before try connecting again is_connected: False is_error: False is_online: False queues: WORKING
<rye> Jackslaps, yes, this is what we are currently fixing. The syncdaemon has found the missing files but was disconnected by the server due to error. We are currently adjusting the servers (and by currently I mean "as we speak"). The performance of sync is not something we are satisfied with.
<Jackslaps> also oddly enough I'm getting some sort of update notification saying the update information is incorrect
<Jackslaps> that I should click "check for updates" to check if some respositories failed
<Jackslaps> I do so, yet nothing happened
<Jackslaps> I try to update the normal way, although I had previously updated earlier this morning, and it says I'm up to date
<Jackslaps> and now it's gone
<Jackslaps> it does this every 5 minutes or so since I've started this troubleshooting session
<Jackslaps> So uh... how's the server adjustment going along?
<mandel> alecu, ping?
<alecu> mandel, pong!
<mandel> alecu, shall we do a super quick mumble?
<alecu> mandel, super quick is fine for me
<mandel> alecu, lest do it then!
<mandel> :)
<nessita> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<dobey> nessita: more boring unity design talk? ;)
 * mandel rugby
<nessita> dobey: a little, yes :-)
<dobey> nessita: complain about how unity forces gnome-terminal to always have a menu, so you can't use Alt-modifier keybindings :)
<nessita> dobey: so far I have complained 0 times... so don't make me start! ;-)
<dobey> nessita: but if *you* complain, they might listen. unlike when i complain :)
<nessita> dobey: I will see what I can do :-)
<dobey> nessita: try using mc in a gnome-terminal under unity on oneiric, and you'll see what i mean :)
<nessita> dobey: I will...
<ralsina> dobey: you can always use esc-whatever instead of alt in mc IIRC (but yes it sucks)
<dobey> ralsina: you can't type esc-b on general command line to go back one word though
<dobey> and even if you could, Esc is *WAY* up there in the corner
<ralsina> oh, that one, yes
<ralsina> I have esc mapped to capslock ;-)
<dobey> because exactly what i need, is to accidentally hit Esc in a dialog window, when trying to tab between fields. no thanks ;)
<ralsina> oh, but for vi, it's joy
<dobey> yeah. also. i don't use vi.
<dobey> and i don't think i ever hit esc in emacs
<ralsina> Whoa, it costs U$S 350 to get medical insurance for 2 weeks in the US. That's*alot*
<Jackslaps> You should see what we pay yearly
<ralsina> Jackslaps: I would not be surprised if the answer is like U$S 9100 ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: if you get sick, just rob a bank, and wait for the police to pick you up. then you'll get free health coverage during your incarceration
<ralsina> dobey: well... I can do that, but my kid is not prison material
<dobey> ralsina: eh, it will toughen him up :)
<ralsina> dobey: he's tough! http://s2.i1.picplzthumbs.com/upload/img/73/9e/33/739e33bab87165733e66800c17e2818c7812847d_400r.jpg
<ralsina> Or rather http://picplz.com/user/ralsina/pic/6zftw/
<dobey> heh
<ralsina> In any case, it's weird that if any of you is sick when you come here, I know I can take you to a hospital and get you fixed
<dobey> bloody socialists!
<ralsina> but if I get a tooth ache in the US I am going to have to pawn my wife to pay for it
<ralsina> ok, lunchtime!
<dobey> ralsina: there's this thing going on right now in the US… maybe you've heard of it. something to do with the f'd up state of the union, with people occupying various parks and government/financial institution related areas, in protest.
<ralsina> dobey: yeah, you are busy imitating spanish hippies from 6 montha ago, I heard
<ralsina> Or disgruntled argentinians from 10 yers ago, even
<ralsina> And probably annoyed greeks from 2500 years ago ;-0
<nessita> lunchtime!!!
<dobey> those damn egyptian slaves, wanting to go out into the wilderness and praise to their god!
<ralsina> dobey: I saw a sign at the pyramid saying "we are the (bird scepter guy-walking-weird)%
<dobey> horus?
<gatox> ok, eod for me... see you tomorrow
 * gatox is going to read to learn how to manage the dark arts of ctypes
<gatox> how to*
<ralsina_> gatox: good luck
<gatox> ralsina_, with ctypes? :P
<ralsina_> gatox: yep
<ralsina_> gatox: basically, you are going to be able to segfault python now
<gatox> ralsina_, jeje
<gatox> alecu, i'll keep looking for another solution, i'll let you know if i found something...
<dobey> segfaulting python is pretty easy
<ralsina_> dobey: there are a few known ways, but doing it without 3rd party libraries or ctypes is pretty hard
<dobey> ralsina_: and writing any sort of moderately useful application without third party libraries or ctypes, is nigh impossible :)
<ralsina_> dobey: look, a nit! pick it! ;-)
<dobey> if only there was some way to embed flash, and automate it, offscreen, in python
<ralsina_> dobey: there is!
<dobey> though 8.29*10^23 or whatever is still way too many combinations to generate
<ralsina_> dobey: there is a completely headless, no X, version of qtwebkit somewhere.
<dobey> sure, xvfb i guess
<ralsina_> No, no X
<ralsina_> let me look for the link
<dobey> ralsina_: i said flash, not html. if it's without X, i'm sure it doesn't embed flash very well
<dobey> also, it's qt :(
<ralsina_> yes, the plugin stuff is probably not supported
<dobey> i'll just wait and do this sort of thing next time 'round i think
<alecu> gatox_comprando_, found a much cleaner solution...
<alecu> gatox_comprando_, I'm cleaning it up, then I'll post it in a pastebin
<dobey> nessita: are you making a branch for the ValueError thing then? i see you assigned it to yourself
<nessita> dobey: yes I am, I discussed it with facundo yesterday
<dobey> ok, cool
<gatox> alecu, i'm back!!! want to know!! do you have any doc?? :P
<ralsina_> facundobatista_: can you take a quick look at https://launchpadlibrarian.net/83677880/syncdaemon.log ?
<ralsina_> facundobatista_: there is a weird error "[filename] discarded because of volume not subscribed"
<alecu> gatox, this is the way: http://paste.ubuntu.com/719088/
<alecu> gatox, no ctypes at all!
<gatox> alecu, super cool!!!
<alecu> gatox, I went thru a couple of MSDN and codeproject articles, and thru the python win32api docs and this is the best solution IMnsHO
<gatox> alecu, i'll check that now with my evil user! :P
<ralsina_> gatox, alecu: yes, win32api is preferred to ctypes whenever possible
<alecu> gatox, already checked with my user named "雄鳥お人好し"
<nessita> alecu: nice! does that return an unicode?
<alecu> nessita, no need for unicode. This returns a PySID and that's what we really need.
<alecu> nessita, we needed the unicode username in order to get the PySID.
<nessita> alecu: is that all we need? how are we implementing the expanduser if we don't have the username?
<alecu> nessita, we should *NOT* use the username to get the user folder.
<alecu> nessita, the user folder should be gotten using an API
<alecu> nessita, because it might not be the standard location.
<nessita> alecu: right, the get_special_folders function
<nessita> alecu: actually, you just made me realize we should be grabbing the user home from xdg... and perhaps adding the new implementation for windows there
<ralsina_> I need to contact xdg upstream so a reasonable implementation of xdg for windows gets there
<nessita> alecu: hum, I think I lied
<dobey> haha
<nessita> no home in xdg
<dobey> ralsina_: xdg upstream. good one
<gatox> nessita, some other parts of the code are using expanduser, not this one in particular
<ralsina_> dobey: that proabbly means becoming the upstream, right?
<nessita> gatox: what do you mean? define "this one" ;-)
<gatox> nessita, os_helper in windows
<dobey> ralsina_: yeah, python-xdg hasn't been touched in a long time it seems
<gatox> nessita, this issue was related to something else
<dobey> ralsina_: several bugs open against it with patches, and no response. i think the maintainer just stopped screwing with it
<nessita> gatox: so, the main goal is to be able to have the user home properly calculated, no?
<ralsina_> dobey: and it's broken on Linux, at least when it comes to finding the cache folder and all that stuff. It ignores config files that move them.
<dobey> welcome to FOSS! :)
<dobey> how so?
<ralsina_> dobey: let me find my notes
<gatox> nessita, yes, but this issue that alecu solved, was causing syncdaemon to explote when a unicode username just because the funciont LookupAccountName didn't handle unicode... but the issue about the dirty paths is something else..... or maybe we are talking about different things :P
<ralsina_> dobey: I remembered wrong, python-xdg simply has nothing to find Video/Music/whatever folders
<nessita> gatox: I see. Ok then!
<dobey> ralsina_: and i'm not sure what you mean by "config files that change them" really. the directories are set by env vars
<ralsina_> dobey: not only by env vars
<dobey> ralsina_: right. it was stopped being touched before those were introduced, so it doesn't know about them
<dobey> ralsina_: yes, by env vars. that one config file to specify the user dirs is read by a thing that sets the env vars when logging in to gnome
<dobey> (or to kde too i guess)
<dobey> xdg base directory specification contains no mention of config files
<ralsina_> dobey: well, it mentions XDG_CONFIG_DIRS
<ralsina_> oh, get it it's for other stuff
<dobey> yes, XDG_CONFIG_DIRS and XDG_CONFIG_HOME are to specify where apps should look at to read/store configuration files
<ralsina_> I was confused with xdg-user-dirs actually
<ralsina_> That one does have a config file
<ralsina_> which it doesn't read, because on linux we are too cool
<ralsina_> ;-)
<dobey> which what doesn't read?
<ralsina_> dobey: it specifies a standdard config file, but it only uses the env vars.
<dobey> what is "it" ?
<ralsina_> xdg-user-dirs
 * dobey feels like he's a knight who no longer says ni.
<dobey> xdg-user-dirs does use the config file
<dobey> xdg-user-dirs is simply a tool which sets the environment vars from that config file
<dobey> there is no "xdg user directories" specification
<dobey> python-xdg has a BaseDirectory module which impleements the xdg base directory specification, and doesn't know anything about xdg-user-dirs which is a hack that came after python-xdg stopped really being maintained
<ralsina_> ok, got it then
<dobey> we should just stop using python-xdg, and use the glib API for this stuff
<dobey> then it will a) work and b) we won't have to maintain yet another project we don't want to maintain :)
<ralsina_> OTOH, something that tells us where the user has his images/videos/whatever is actually useful
<dobey> which is why glib has API for it :)
<dobey> however it's also a bunch of bollocks, because i don't put anything in those locations
<ralsina_> dobey: that's because you are weird
<dobey> and in fact, i think on my computer they all just point at $HOME
<ralsina_> if they do, that *is* bollocks
<dobey> well, because i deleted the directories i don't use
<jderose> Chipaca: so i didn't see something like this already, so i regsitered this blueprint to discuss couchdb sync in P - https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-u1-couchdb-sync
<dobey> jderose: i think he's on a plane or going to be soon.
<jderose> dobey: ah, cool, thanks ;)
<jderose> dobey: that blueprint might overlap with something already registered, but i couldn't find anything
<dobey> ok
<jderose> ug, everytime blueprints confuse the crap out of me :-/
<dobey> blueprints can be pretty confusing
<jderose> dobey: you're telling me! :)
<dobey> i hope all the things i ordered get here before i have to leave
<jderose> dobey: what did you order? leave for where?
<dobey> leave for uds
<jderose> dobey: ah sweet, we'll have to hang out! :)
<dobey> some stuff for my car project, and alto saxophone/reeds/strap
<jderose> dobey: so are you saying there will be a saxophonist in the All Stars Jam? ;)
<dobey> no
<dobey> i didn't say i knew how to play, i said i bought one :)
<dobey> i'm still undecided on whether i will bring the camera or not
<jderose> dobey: bring the camera, bring the camera!!!! :-D
<dobey> heh
<dobey> maybe i should go ahead and upgrade to 12.04 on my laptop and watch it fail to work
<nessita> alecu: ping
<dobey> have a good evening all
<nessita> bye d
<nessita> o
<nessita> b
<nessita> e
<nessita> y
<nessita> ok, eoding for now
<nessita> bye all!
#ubuntuone 2011-10-26
<mandel> morning all!
<JamesTait> Goooooood morning all!
<gatox> nd
<gatox> hi
<karni> Good morning!
<gatox> karni, how is it going? :P
<karni> gatox: Had a good nights sleep :D Just starting my day, two bugs on my plate.
<karni> gatox: How are you?
<gatox> na
<gatox> karni, same.... but with unicode issues to kill :P
<karni> :)
<mandel> karni, I think that gatox unicode issues are way more irritating thatn any other bug :)
<karni> mandel: It's hard to believe, but everybody's fighting their own dragons :) (and :< at the same time)
<mandel> jajaja
<mandel> ups, in eng: hahaha
<mandel>  :P
<gatox> majeje
<gatox> karni, true
<karni> mandel: I've learned to parse jajaja correctly ^ ^
<mandel> karni, I swap an issue with the auto-updater in Vista for whatever you want ;)
<mandel> karni, yeah, I've been told that most people see: yes yes yes :P
<karni> mandel: I'm not touching Windows :> I'm sure you'll fix that eventually :D
<karni> mandel: hahahah
<mandel> karni, bastard! ;)
 * karni chuckles
<gatox> mandel, should i assign the unicode bugs directly to me??
<gatox> nessita warns me a couple of time to not assign anyone.... but i'm working on this
<mandel> gatox, wait for her.. she is dealing with that stuff
<gatox> mandel, ok
<mandel> gatox, she does not only track bug but also work load, so better safe than sorry
<gatox> ack
<gatox> mandel, have to go to the bank....... brb as soon as possible
<mandel> gatox, ok :)
<mandel> gatox, ping?
<gatox> mandel, back...... pong
<ralsina> morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<ralsina> hi gatox
<ralsina> gatox: this rings a bell? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/881831
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 881831 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu One Client dont add folders to sync. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<gatox> ralsina, sadly.... yes....
<ralsina> gatox: can you answer/deduplicate?
<ralsina> it's the expanduser you are working on, right?
<gatox> ralsina, i'm working in several unicode issues..... i mean, in this moment i'm tracking unicode issues one by one.... just to try to be able to execute u1 under this username
<gatox> ralsina, i'll answer right now
<ralsina> gatox: haha ok, let him know you share his pain because your mother's name was ñand
<ralsina> ú :-)
<gatox> jejejejeje
<ralsina> It's like the international version of "Bobby Tables"
<gatox> ralsina, jejejejejeje something like that
<gatox> ralsina, do i assign that bug to me?? or wait for nessita?
<ralsina> gatox: if it's the same as one you already have linked to the branch, mark as duplicate. If it's one you plan on fixing, assign to yourself
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<ralsina> and prioritize similar to similar bugs you already have
<mandel> gatox, I forgot what I needed, hehe
<ralsina> gatox: does it look like another one for you? 874422
<ralsina> grml, bug #874422
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 874422 in ubuntuone-client "I can't login Ubuntu One in Windows (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874422
<mandel> ralsina, gatox this unicode issues bring to mind a terrible month of fixing unicode bugs inside sd..
<ralsina> mandel: no kidding
<ralsina> mandel: but the surface of unicode crap is monotonously decreasing (I hope)
<mandel> ralsina, well, the expanduser issue is not even us but Windows itself!! so we are doing our best to work around a crappy os
<mandel> :)
<ralsina> My "bug triaging wednesdays" are going to be a very slight improvement over "clean up paperwork tuesdays"
<gatox> ralsina, mandel now i reach a place where i have to start fixing unicode bugs in sso in ordeer to be able to execute syncdaemon too.....
<gatox> nessita told to stay in u1-client only
<gatox> but i can test it without the other one now
<ralsina> gatox: then you should freeze that branch and start a SSO one :-/
<gatox> ralsina, yep.... i'm doing that
<gatox> i'm working on both
<gatox> now in sso
<mandel> gatox, uh.. carefull with that one..
<gatox> ralsina, mmm i think that issue need more info
<gatox> at least an screenshot
<ralsina> gatox: ask for it and mark incomplete
<gatox> ralsina, ok
<gatox> done
<dobey> ralsina: isn't today "get on a plane" wednesday?
<ralsina> dobey: it is that too
<ralsina> dobey: it's also "pack suitcases" wednesday
<ralsina> and "get power rangers episodes on the phone so kid doesn't freak out on the trip" wednesday
<ralsina> so many names, so few wednesdays
 * dobey wishes it was "quite whining about proxy support already" wednesday
<mandel> me
<gatox> me
<dobey> meh
<dobey> alecu, ralsina: standup! :)
<ralsina> oh!
<ralsina> me!
<alecu> me
<alecu> dobey, no such luck!
<mandel> shall I go?
<ralsina> that wednesday is next year, I think
<alecu> dobey, it's "help me port everything to Qt so we get nice proxy support" wednesday.
<ralsina> go!
<mandel> DONE: Fix issues in https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/auto-update-functions/+merge/80237, rereview of https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/u1sdtool-multiplatform/+merge/80088, file bug for bit rock. Track issues with pykeyring merge proposal. Mumble with alecu about proxy support.
<mandel> TODO: MP for final autoupdate control panel fix.Next bug.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<gatox> me?
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Fix and test some u1-client unicode issues. Lot of times fighting with ctypes and msdn.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Keep fighting with unicode and the evil empire
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> Ñó
<gatox> dobey, go
<dobey> λ DONE: bug #881552, bug #881568, bug #881610
<dobey> λ TODO: survey, tarmac puppet conf updates, fix issues with SRU proposals
<dobey> λ BLCK: No.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 881552 in tarmac "Non-existant branch causes AttributeError (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/881552
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 881568 in tarmac "Allowed Contributors plug-in fails sometimes (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/881568
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 881610 in tarmac "OOPS IDs not logged in Recipe Builder (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/881610
<dobey> ralsina: go
<ralsina> DONE: trip preps, calls, paperwork, cleaned canonicaladmin, started thinking kanban is japanese for "death by a thousand postits", bug triaging TODO: bug triaging, pack, prepare, leave. BLOCKED: no
<mandel> what time do we have the mumble?
<ralsina> alecu: are you leaning towards "use qt" as the proxy solution?
<alecu> DONE: worked on the proxy support document, helped gatox with windows APIs, mumbled with mandel on proxy
<alecu> TODO: team mumble, make qt4 go thru my ntlm isa server
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> ralsina, it's the most complete solution, though it will mean many changes on our side.
<ralsina> alecu: I kinda expected that to be the case
<mandel> ralsina, from what I talk with alecu it seemed the most valanced approach
<alecu> though we won't use vala!
<dobey> what?!
<dobey> use qt for proxy support in what exactly?
<ralsina> dobey: happy place! happy place!
<ralsina> dobey: alecu has been trying to find what is the best way to support the most proxy configurations across platforms
<dobey> it depends. we have way too many points of contact for one solution to be useful
<dobey> sweet
 * dobey likes seeing 'out for delivery' on package tracking
<alecu> dobey, ralsina, mandel: I've sent you the googledoc where I'm collecting all my ideas on proxy support
<alecu> dobey, ralsina, mandel: comments welcome
<alecu> gatox, too
<ralsina> alecu: awesome
<dobey> also
<dobey> i can't believe nobody has questions about my process e-mail
<gatox> alecu, cool..... i'll review it at lunch
<ralsina> dobey: we all agree
<ralsina> dobey: you rock!
<alecu> ralsina, are we having the team meeting today?
<ralsina> alecu: grmbl
<dobey> did we decide on a time for the team meeting?
<ralsina> alecu: we should
<ralsina> I don; t think we agreed. How about in 30 minutes?
<mandel> ralsina, sounds good to me
<alecu> good for me too
<dobey> ralsina: including thisfred?
<thisfred> I have the time
<ralsina> cool then, in 35 minutes in mumble
<ralsina> and I'll schedule it
 * thisfred fires up the mumblophone
 * alecu is using a lateral.netmanagers.com.ar page to test proxy support on pyqt
<ralsina> alecu: haha
<ralsina> alecu: there is code for it in that domain too, somewhere :-)
<ralsina> alecu, can I move your 1-1 to thursdays?
<ralsina> alecu: in fact, where is your 1-1 on the calendar? grrrrrr
<ralsina> gatox: I am adding your 1-1 to thursdays too
<gatox> ralsina, ok!
<alecu> ralsina, our 1-1 was 30 minutes ago! :P
<ralsina> alecu: oops!
<ralsina> alecu: I don't seem to hae it on my calendar
<alecu> ralsina, it was on mine. I've just moved it to the "online services" calendar
<ralsina> alecu: so, since we are having team meeting on wed. I moved you to tomorrow. When I will not be working so win/win ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, but I just see that you added a new one, so I'm deleting the old one.
<ralsina> alecu: delete yours, and accept mine
<ralsina> right
<alecu> ralsina, cool!
<thisfred> echo "alert 'MEETING'" | at now + 28 minutes
<ralsina> thisfred: thanks :-)
<thisfred> seems to not work though :)
<dobey> unix has failed you!
<thisfred> I have failed unix, more likely
<thisfred> I'm guessing Dustin's alert doesn't play nice with at
<thisfred> sleep 19m; alert
<thisfred> will work
<dobey> i'll just wait for irssi to hilight from ralsina pinging :)
<ralsina> dobey: that may work. Or not.
<thisfred> echo 'notify-send "ha"' | at now + 1 minutes
<thisfred> does work
<thisfred> Or just keep fiddling with your terminal until it's time
 * ralsina suggests looking at the clock every once in a while
<nessita> hello everyone!
<gatox> nessita, hi
<mandel> I suppose we are all to tech savy to use alarm clocks, right?
<mandel> nessita, morning/afternoon!
<mandel> nessita, I re-reviewed your branch, take a look and see if I'm an imbecil or not ;)
<nessita> mandel: why? :-)
<gatox> nessita, i've log some bugs about unicode..... should i be assigning that bugs directly to me or you prefer to do it?
 * gatox remembers that nessita warns him to not assign bugs to anyone
<mandel> nessita, in case I ask for something stupid, that is all :)
<nessita> gatox: do you depend on those to move on with your work?
<nessita> gatox: if so, you can assign one at a time to you :-)
<nessita> gatox: specially this week that I'm a little unreachable
<gatox> nessita, ok! i'll assign that to me.... yes, all of this bugs are related.... and i cannot lunch u1 before i fix all of them :S
<nessita> mandel: fixing all the comments except:
<nessita> * The HOME thingy will have to be fixed in a lot of places, so that would be gatox's work
<mandel> nessita, ok :)
<mandel> ralsina, ping
<nessita> * This is indeed correct indentantion:
<nessita>  3020	+        self.assert_remote_method('unset_urgency',
<nessita>  3021	+            in_signature=None, out_signature=None)
<mandel> nessita, that is why I asked :)
<mlechner> hi, may be this is a common question: I try to sync a folder within my home folder but outside of the "ubuntu one"-folder (ubuntu 11.10). The chosen folder appears in the online storage but none of the subfolders are synced?
<mlechner> ~/foo/bar/docs -> only ~/foo is synced without bar and the docs in bar.
<dobey> mlechner: file sync service is a little slow at the moment, but there is a team of people working on getting that fixed up asap. so it may just be very slow to do so for you right now.
<ralsina> mandel: pong
<mlechner> dobey: but also the subfolders and docs are not marked (icons) as to be synced
<dobey> rye, duanedesign: ^^ can you help mlechner please?
<mandel> ralsina, I'm writing tests for the main in control panel, do you know why is there a param called switch_to that is not used?
<dobey> gah. what the heck. my mumble doesn't have window borders
<ralsina> mandel: that should be used on linux
<ralsina> mandel: if it's not used, it's a bug
<mandel> ralsina, is not used AFAIK
<dobey> ralsina: mumble
<dobey> alecu: ^^
<ralsina> mandel: it is in the gtk version. It's just not done yet on qt
<ralsina> mumble
<thisfred> nessita: mandel: that indention is not a syntax error, maybe, but I would either break after the (, or line up the next line with it (the '(')
<mandel> thisfred, that is what I though, but is just style preferences, right?
<mlechner> rye, duanedesign: yes, please
<thisfred> mandel: yep
<thisfred> mandel: my preference is the right preference though ;)
<ralsina> nessita: want to be in the team call?
<mandel> thisfred, I added the comment because I saw a similar complain in a patch for python :P
<dobey> thisfred: no, my preference is the right preference. :)
<ralsina> alecu: team call!
<nessita> ralsina: what team call?
<dobey> thisfred: you are however, allowed to agree with my preference :)
<nessita> ralsina: don't we have 1-1 now?
<ralsina> nessita: since I won't be around the rest of the week, I arranged for the weekly team call today
<thisfred> dobey: most gracious, m'lord
<ralsina> nessita: I thought you wouldn't be around for the 1-1 :-)
<thisfred> we can all just gatecrash your 1-1 :)
<dobey> nessita: go sprint. you know you love to argue with designers :)
<nessita> ralsina: right, but do we also have a weekly meeting? wasn't that on thrusday? or am I totally confused about that?
<nessita> dobey: yeah, I'm waiting for the desktop guys to finish a specific talk about shutdown dialogs
<ralsina> nessita: it should be on thursdays but since I am not working tomorrow...
<nessita> ralsina: ah....
<ralsina> rule 1 of shutdown dialogs: make it shutdown, unlike on oneiric
<duanedesign> hello mlechner
<dobey> nessita: shutdown dialog is important. we need to integrate with it
<mlechner> duanedesign: hi, did you read my prob?
<duanedesign> mlechner: was just reading it...
<nessita> dobey: you mean to integrate when syncdaemon is still running?
<dobey> yes
<duanedesign> mlechner: could you open a Terminal and run this command:  u1sdtool --waiting | wc -l
<dobey> well, if it is not synchronized
<mlechner> duanedesign: returns 0 - as well the ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk says all files are up to date
<duanedesign> hmmm
<duanedesign> mlechner: ok we should probabaly take a look at your Ubuntu One log files. Could you pastebin your /.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log  file?
<mlechner> duanedesign: u1sdtool --list-folders returns the folder but no subfolder (don' t know if subfolders should be listet) pastebin coming soon
<duanedesign> thank you
<nessita> dobey: yeah, I will mention it
<nessita> ralsina: I guess I can't commit to be in the meeting
<nessita> ralsina: would you please send a summary?
<ralsina> nessita: sure, taking notes
<mlechner> duanedesign: http://pastebin.com/xp7aGdrp
 * duanedesign looking
<mlechner> duanedesign: because of lots of ubuntu one sync logs i createated a new folder and logged just this part (tail -f ...). the newly created folder ~/foo/bar/foo.txt just syncs ~/foo without .../bar/foo.txt
<duanedesign> mlechner: do you have anythin in the ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log  file?
<mlechner> duanedesign: nothing
<duanedesign> mlechner: Could you please try the command:  touch ~/foo/bar/foo.txt
<mlechner> duanedesign: nothing - even if I edit foo.txt and save it
<rye> mlechner, grep 'ValueError:' ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log | wc -l ?
<rye> mlechner, aaand we have a script - http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/us/u1filestatus.py - run it in terminal to see whether the files are at least seen by syncdaemon
<duanedesign> thank you rye
<mlechner> duanedesign: returns 0 - I'll try th escript
<mlechner> duanedesign: marked as errors (E:) Ubuntu One folders:
<mlechner>  /home/mlechner/Ubuntu One
<mlechner>  /home/mlechner/foo
<mlechner>  /home/mlechner/IMR
<mlechner> Scanning folders...
<mlechner> E: /home/mlechner/foo/bar/foo.txt
<gatox> someone bring me a UDS t-shirt :P
<mlechner> duanedesign: what could be the reason for the errors?
<dobey> gatox: were you not able to get a visa? :(
<duanedesign> mlechner: did the script print a line like: Total: 7167, local: 0, errors: 3
<gatox> dobey, no :( ... it was a really bad moment
<gatox> dobey, i've to try again next year
<dobey> gatox: that sucks.
<gatox> dobey, tatally
<gatox> totally
<mlechner> duanedesign: yes Total: 58, local: 0, errors: 23 (because the IMR folder has the same problem)
<rye> duanedesign, error counter means the files that the script failed to get info for from syncdaemon
<rye> mlechner, is syncdaemon connected now?
<mlechner> rye, duanedesign:  ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk says so - how to check on console?
<mlechner> rye: u1sdtool -s
<mlechner> State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<mlechner>     connection: With User With Network
<mlechner>     description: processing the commands pool
<mlechner>     is_connected: True
<mlechner>     is_error: False
<mlechner>     is_online: True
<mlechner>     queues: IDLE
<alecu> ralsina, gatox: are we using webkit-qt in sso and the ubuntuone-windows-installer ?
<ralsina> alecu: no
<alecu> ralsina, how are we showing the terms and conditions in the installer?
<ralsina> external link
<rye> mlechner, ok, try the following - u1sdtool --list-folders, then pick the id of the foo or IMR folder and run u1sdtool --rescan-from-scratch=$id_of_the_folder
<rye> verterok, why can that happen ^?
<rye> verterok, no metadata for subfolders/files of a subscribed UDF
<mlechner> rye: still nothing, and foo.txt still marked as "E:"
<rye> mlechner, is u1sdtool --status showing anything different?
<mlechner> rye: no - identic
<verterok> rye: no metadata or syncdaemon is missing the changes in the UDF?
<gatox> another unicode function not supported by pywin....... ¬¬
<gatox> and i look in google..... and who fought with that before.......... mandel
<gatox> jejejeje
<mandel> gatox, really? let me see :P
<gatox> mandel, http://www.google.com.ar/search?gcx=w&sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=python+SHGetFolderPathW
<gatox> mandel, silly me..... it was the same case about expanduser..... but from another point of view what i'm trying to do now
<gatox> mandel, i don't know if you see the same, but the first to links i see its about your blog
<gatox> first two*
<mlechner> rye: could it help to delete .cache/ubuntuone , delete folders on webstorage and mark the folders to sync again?
<mandel> gatox, yes hehehe I hate when this things happen
<mandel> gatox, I hope we do not become pepe python on windows :P
<gatox> jejeje
<gatox> lunch and read alecu doc...... back in a while
<dobey> lunch time, bbiab
<mlechner> rye, duanedesign: sorry bothering u - but is there anything else I could try?
<duanedesign> mlechner: could you please try the command:   grep 'ValueError:' ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log.* | wc -l
<mlechner> rye, duanedesign: 12. But only on logfiles from yesterday and the day before (ValueError: I/O operation on closed file)
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> ml could yo uplease try...
<duanedesign> oops
<duanedesign> mlechner: could you run the command:  u1sdtool -q
<duanedesign> mlechner: then:   rm -rf ~/.local/share/ubuntuone
<duanedesign> mlechner: finally:   u1sdtool -c
<duanedesign> mlechner: it will run for a bit aas it recreates the metadata. Then it will hopefully sync all your folders/files
<mlechner> duanedesign: foo is not arked as synced anymore - shall I remove the folder from webstorage before reactivating sync?
<duanedesign> mlechner: no.
<duanedesign> mlechner: foo is not marked as syncd? Does that mean you right-clicked and selected unsync?
<duanedesign> or it does not have the green chechmark?
<mlechner> duanedesign: no I did not - the folder appeared as unsyned afte rresatarting syncdeamon (and deleting .lokal/.../ubuntuone before)
<duanedesign> thats ok it should come back
<mlechner> duanedesign: python u1filestatus.py
<mlechner> Ubuntu One folders:
<mlechner>  /home/mlechner/Ubuntu One
<mlechner>  /home/mlechner/foo (not subscribed)
<mlechner>  /home/mlechner/IMR (not subscribed)
<mlechner> Scanning folders...
<mlechner> Total: 35, local: 0, errors: 0
<duanedesign> off i see
<Reaper> I have a question. Does ONE work similar to drop box where the files are dl'ed to a device once it's online? Or does it stay in the "cloud" untill you want to DL it?
<duanedesign> mlechner: ohh, i see
<duanedesign> mlechner: yeah you will need to re-subscribe the folders you want to sync
<duanedesign> mlechner: if you run: u1sdtool --list-folders
<mlechner> duanedesign: should I delete the empty folder in wenstorage first? because I think otherwhile it will tell me about conflicts beteween the never uploaded subfolders and socuments
<duanedesign> mlechner: no, if you delete the folder in the cloud in will sync that change and delete the folder from your computer
<mlechner> duanedesign: o.k. I'll try to activate sync and will see what happens
<mlechner> duanedesign: by the way --list-folders still lists foo and IMR
<duanedesign> mlechner: subscribed = False
<mlechner> duanedesign: yes
<duanedesign> mlechner: if so you can resubscribe it with the command:  u1sdtool --subscribe-folder=<folder ID>
<duanedesign> example:  u1sdtool --subscribe-folder=d45c292c-f285-41c4-8cac-2a499508c67a
<duanedesign> the folder id comes from the --list-folders
<duanedesign> Reaper: yes
<Reaper> cool thanx
<mlechner> duanedesign: how about usinmg the context-menu of my local folder or activating localsync in the gtk-panel? Is there any difference?
<duanedesign> mlechner: no
<mlechner> duanedesign: the errors are back :-) python u1filestatus.py
<mlechner> Ubuntu One folders:
<mlechner>  /home/mlechner/Ubuntu One
<mlechner>  /home/mlechner/foo
<mlechner>  /home/mlechner/IMR (not subscribed)
<mlechner> Scanning folders...
<mlechner> E: /home/mlechner/foo/bar/foo.txt
<mlechner> Total: 36, local: 0, errors: 1
<duanedesign> mlechner: --subscribe-folder ==  local sync checkbox in the control panel
<mlechner> duanedesign: s/:-)/:-(/g
<duanedesign> mlechner: can you try the command:  grep 'ValueError:' ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log | wc -l
<mlechner> duanedesign: 0
<mandel> everyone, EOD for me, see you tom!
<duanedesign> mlechner: can you confirm the folder has not shown up at https://one.ubuntu.com/files ?
<duanedesign> cya mandel
<mlechner> duanedesign: foo has shown up there but not the subfolder bar and foo.txt within bar
<duanedesign> mlechner:  Could you please run this command:  grep 'Error:' ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log | wc -l
<mlechner> duanedesign: 4
<duanedesign> mlechner: ok. Can you run the command without   | wc -l
<duanedesign> to see the errors
<mlechner> KeyError: ('', 'f3bcad53-3653-4afd-ab2d-93240dc2f686')
<mlechner> KeyError: ('', '38856dc9-57a6-4a3d-9bb6-59c498d538bc')
<mlechner> AttributeError: 'SyncStateMachineRunner' object has no attribute 'reget_dir'
<mlechner> AttributeError: 'SyncStateMachineRunner' object has no attribute 'reget_dir'
<duanedesign> rye: ^
<duanedesign> mlechner: Does Ubuntu One ehave anything else in the queue?   u1sdtool --waiting | wc -l
<duanedesign> s/ehave/have
<mlechner> duanedesign: no
<mlechner> rye, duanedesign: I have to leave now. But I'l try to sync a different folder from my home-PC and see if it's the same behavior - I'll be back.
<duanedesign> mlechner: please do come back
<mlechner> rye, duanedesign: I definitely wil
<dobey> nessita: btw. is the "io error on closed file" issue the cause of the high mem usage? i'm a bit confused on that
<nessita> dobey: as far as I know, it shouldn't
<dobey> nessita: ok
<dobey> nessita: how is the sprint?
<nessita> dobey: really good, having lots of conversations with different people... Stuart is inspiring us all :-)
<dobey> heh
<dobey> inspiring you all to have a beer down at pub? :)
<nessita> dobey: that happens after 6pm ;-)
<nessita> lunchtime!
<dobey> hehe
<mlechner> duanedesign, rye: hi, i'm back - still having trouble syncing folders outside my ubuntu one but within my home folder
<mlechner> duanedesign, rye: can u give me the link to the nice python script detecting the erroneous files, again?
<dobey> mlechner: http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/us/u1filestatus.py is the one you mean?
<mlechner> dobey: thnx, yes
<nessita> gatox: you around?
<gatox> nessita, kind of
<gatox> nessita, i saw your email
<nessita> gatox: question, why did you claim this review? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/u1sdtool-multiplatform/+merge/80088
<gatox> nessita, i'm going to update my branches as soon as i get back home
<nessita> gatox: I'm not sure you want to go over that branch... :-)
<nessita> is huge and not sure if it will add any value to you... at least for now... or am I missing something?
<gatox> nessita, ahhh... ok, as you think is better.... i only claim it, because it was a big branch, and maybe will be better to have more eyes
<nessita> gatox: you're more than welcome to do the review, but it will take between 2 to 4 hours of your time
<nessita> gatox: so... not sure if the delay is worth it
<gatox> nessita, ok, i'll try to review it tomorrow after work.... i'll be really free by then
<nessita> gatox: again, that review is welcomed, but do not stop having fun because of it :-)
<gatox> nessita, yes, no problem!
<gatox> nessita, now i'm leaving..... i'll send you an e-mail when my branches are up to date
<gatox> byeee
<nessita> gatox: bye!
<duanedesign> hello mlechner
<mlechner> hi duanedesign
<mlechner> duanedesign, rye: funny thing is, if I sync a folder (~/bar/foo/bar.txt) from Ubuntu 11.04 it works from the 11.04 perspective but the synced folder shows up at one.ubuntu.com and syncs (down) to my 11.10 PCs. Editing a file in a subfolder of those let's say foo_1004 on a 11.10 PC updates webstorage and syncs back to 10.04 ubuntu PC. Even if I create a new file in an already synced folder it works, but syncing a new folder including sub
<mlechner> folders with files from 11.10 does not include subfolders and documents in subfolders (but docs in the sync folder!).
<duanedesign> mlechner: could you run this when you get a chance:  cat /proc/sys/fs/inotify/max_user_watches
<mlechner> duanedesign: 524288
<duanedesign> hmm, thats not it..
<dobey> have a good evening everyone
<mlechner> dobey: cu
<duanedesign> mlechner: the key error you werre getting in the logs should be fixed by removing the metadata folder and letting ubuntu one recreate it
<mlechner> duanedesign: 8192 on my ubuntu 11.04
<duanedesign> not sure why it did not
<mlechner> duanedesign: I did testing at home on a 11.10 ubuntu - showing the same behavior as on my office-PC and using u1 withour problems on a second old 11.04 running notebook@home
<duanedesign> mlechner: hmm, ok
<duanedesign> let me see if i can try and reproduce it
<mlechner> duanedesign: I don't know if this can be, but it seems that marking a folder to sync on ubuntu 11.10 does not include subfolders and docs within this subfolders initially. creatinmg folders and docs within an an already synced folder doesn't seem to be a problem
<nessita> duanedesign: isn't this the local rescan issue with UDF's that require restart?
<nessita> rye: ^
<duanedesign> nessita: No. we tried all the workarounds for that and it did not help.
<duanedesign> At least i do not think so :)
<nessita> duanedesign: ok then :-)
<MeQuerSat> Can someone tell me howto reset Ubuntu One on windows?
<MeQuerSat> it keeps forcing me to add folders to a directory that cannot possibly exist
<rye> verterok, AttributeError: 'SyncStateMachineRunner' object has no attribute 'reget_dir' ?
<rye> MeQuerSat, what do you mean by forcing to add folders?
<verterok> rye: what version of the client?
<rye> verterok, latest 11.10, mlechner
<rye> mlechner, could you please pastebin the whole syncdaemon-error.log removing the paths of your files?
<verterok> rye: sounds like a bug to me...we don't have directory content hashes since...Maverick?
<mlechner> rye: of my 11.04 or 11.10 machine ?
<rye> mlechner, of 11.10, was that SyncStateMachineRunner error entry from 11.10 ?
<verterok> facundobatista, __lucio__: look ^ seems like we have a bug in sync.py
<__lucio__> verterok, ?
<mlechner> rye: from my 11.10 at my office - can nmot access it right now
<verterok> __lucio__: AttributeError: 'SyncStateMachineRunner' object has no attribute 'reget_dir'
<__lucio__> ja
<verterok> __lucio__: new_dir_on_server_with_local_dir :)
<verterok> is the method name
<rye> verterok, in what case is it triggered?
<mlechner> rye: i think this error has nothing to do with the problem, because I can reproduce the not-syncing of subfolders on my home-pc running ubuntu 11.10 and there's no such entry "SyncStateMachine" in any of the syncdeamon logs
<verterok> rye:  new_dir_on_server_with_local_dir :)
<MeQuerSat> Please fix the windows client, its fubar atm
<verterok> rye: according to the docstring: """New dir on server and we have local dir: re-get it to converge."""
<rye> MeQuerSat, could you please provide more info on what forces the folder adding and where?
<MeQuerSat> It's asking me to choose a dir in C:\Users\Mequersat
<MeQuerSat> but my user dir is C:\Users\mequersat
<MeQuerSat> I have tried re-installing it, hoping it would re-configure
<MeQuerSat> no luck
<rye> MeQuerSat, you mean case-sensitive FS?
<MeQuerSat> FS?
<rye> MeQuerSat, in your case the only difference in the folder name is that M is capital. What is the value of %USERPROFILE% variable in cmd? echo %USERPROFILE% ?
<rye> MeQuerSat, Sorry, FS = Filesystem
<rye> mlechner, on the current machine, could you please do grep -i inotify ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log ?
<mlechner> rye: nothing remarkable, i guess. only a notification when i created a new folder and renamed it immediately in an already synced folder - worked without problems:
<mlechner> 2011-10-26 22:56:23,636 - pyinotify - ERROR - The pathname '/home/mlechner/bar/foo/foobar/Unbenannter Ordner' of this watch <Watch wd=11 mask=3064 auto_add=False proc_fun=None path=/home/mlechner/bar/foo/foobar/Unbenannter Ordner exclude_filter=<function <lambda> at 0x85e4e2c> dir=True > has probably changed and couldn't be updated, so it cannot be trusted anymore. To fix this error move directories/files only between watched parents di
<mlechner> rectories, in this case e.g. put a watch on '/home/mlechner/bar/foo/foobar'.
<rye> verterok, i am afraid i don't know what to do ^ the subfolders don't sync
<mlechner> rye, duanedesign: by the way. Is anybody able to reproduce my behavior? Create ~/foo/bar/foo.txt in your home folder on a ubuntu 11.10 machine an try to activate synchronisation for ~/foo
<rye> mlechner, was syncdaemon restarted after this by the way, after UDF was created?
<duanedesign> rye: i think i can..not 100% yet.
<duanedesign> I want to do again
<rye> i suspect bug #869920
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 869920 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Files in new UDFs are not uploaded due to filtering (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/869920
<rye> mlechner, grep 'because of volume not subscribed' ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log ?
<mlechner> rye: no results
<rye> then that does not look like that
<rye> mlechner, the missing files are seen as errors in the u1filestatus script, right?
<mlechner> rye: correct
<mlechner> rye: and only those files already there when syncing is activated the first time show this behavior - and the files have to be in a subfolder!
<MeQuerSat> Ok
<MeQuerSat> so %USERPROFILE% pointed to C:\Users\Mequersat
<MeQuerSat> I fixed that and now points to the correct dir, I reinstalled again
<MeQuerSat> no luck
<rye> MeQuerSat, what is the correct dir? Is it lowercase?
<rye> mlechner, have you restarted syncdaemon after that?
<mlechner> rye: yes u1sdtool -q && u1sdtool -c
<MeQuerSat> does the windows client save settings anywhere besides %AppData% and \Program Files\  ?
<rye> MeQuerSat, no, it stores the config and metadata in %APPDATA% ( under xdg subdir)
<rye> i have to eod as this is nearly 1 am here
<mlechner> rye: shall I fill out a bug-report?
<MeQuerSat> ah, thanks for letting me know rye
<rye> mlechner, yes, you definitely will help with that. please include all the findings and STR. Logs would be helpful, but they may contain the filenames
<rye> I can't reproduce it now
<MeQuerSat> argh, I did a complete wipe
<MeQuerSat> registry + appdata + prog files
<mlechner> all: N8
<MeQuerSat> it still wants to place the folders in C:\Users\Mequersat
<duanedesign> rye: https://pastebin.canonical.com/55005/
<duanedesign> rye: i can reproduce it consistently
<duanedesign> i created ~/zebra/bamboo/horse  with a text file in each directory
<MeQuerSat> oh well, maybe a decent version will get released some day
<duanedesign> mlechner: are you getting anymore 'KeyError' in your syncdaemon.log
<mlechner> duanedesign: no
<duanedesign> mlechner: i thought i had the issue reproduced. I restarted the syncdaemon(u1sdtool -q; u1sdtool -c) and it is adding the folders now. I am going to try again
<mlechner> duanedesign: trying to reproduce it again I had the same behavior -> after u1sdtool -q $$ u1sdtool -c all folders and files were synced sucessfully at my home machine. I'm pretty sure I did restart syncdeamon (well this shouldn't be necessary) at my office-machine - have to give it a try tomorrow at office
<duanedesign> mlechner: you are right it is still a bug
<mlechner> #882310
<mlechner> bug #882310
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 882310 in ubuntuone-client "Initially exiting subfolders are not synced when adding a folder outside Ubuntu One to synced folders on Ubuntu 11.10 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/882310
#ubuntuone 2011-10-27
<fishscene> Hello. I would like to have my entire contacts database erased/reset/deleted. Is there anyone who can do this?
<fishscene> My contacts section on the ubuntu one website has been in an error state for 6 months or more, and I have 200+ contacts that can not be synced to any device and are not viewable/editable on the ubuntu one website. I can resync these contact from my phone to my ubuntu one account, but only if the database backend is reset or something.
<dobey> fishscene: http://voices.canonical.com/ubuntuone/?p=943
<fishscene> bummer
<fishscene> So no hope of having my contacts database reset even though it doesn't work when they say it should =\
<fishscene> dobey: Thanks for the info though. I suppose I'll wait and bug them after they're done with the upgrades. :)
<karni> Night o/
<hrw> hi
<hrw> will there be an option to set folder as 'do not synchronize, just copy from machine xy to cloud'?
<hrw> hrw@lumpek:Ubuntu One$ find . -name *u1conflict|wc -l
<hrw> 85
<hrw> I use those data only on one machine and u1 daemon is running on few machines
<hrw> and it is not fun when firefox lost extensions/options/bookmarks/passwords just because I keep profile on u1
<rye> hrw, him what version of U1 are you running?
 * rye adds the firefox profile dir to U1, sans Cache directory
<JamesTait> Thoroughly happy Thursday, everyone! :)
<mandel> JamesTait, hello :)
<JamesTait> mandel: o/
<hrw> rye: precise one
<hrw> rye: but problems were present even with oneiric one in past
<rye> hrw, I have started syncing firefox profile now, I suppose I should experience this shortly too
<rye> hrw, i suppose sqlite dbs were moved to conflict files?
<hrw> rye: I use this laptop rarely - mostly on conferences
<hrw> rye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/720497/
<hrw> rye: was planning to use U1 to share some of .dotfiles between machines but looking at mess which my firefox profile is I will rather skip it and keep them in git
<hrw>                  
<hrw> sorry - network problems at conference
<gatox> hi!
<mandel> gatox, buenas!
<gatox> mandel, como va?
<gatox> mandel, +1 to the branch
<mandel> gatox, sweet, lets land it :)
<mandel> gatox, you need to update your ubuntuone-dev-tools or you wont be able to runt tests today
<mandel> gatox, the fix landed
<gatox> mandel, ok.....
<mandel> gatox, once you have the new tools, can you run the tests in all the other projects but ubuntuone-client and let me know if they pass?
<gatox> mandel, ok, let me finish the upgrade..... i'm upgrading several packages
<gatox> mandel, brb, have to restart
<mandel> gatox, ok, I'm in 12 failing tests.. is good compared to 200 :D
<gatox> mandel, jeje i'm looking for the deb..... upgrade didn't do the trick it seems
<mandel> gatox, just do a python setup.py install from lp:ubuntuone-dev-tools
<mandel> gatox, maybe the build takes a little too long
<gatox> mandel, ahhhhok
<mandel> gatox, I fear that we also have broken tests in the other projects which means that we will be block when trying to land anything :(
<mandel> the sooner we fix this..
<gatox> mandel, i'm running the tests
<gatox> mandel, woww....... something is really wrong
<gatox> mandel, wait, i need to test it with this branch too: https://code.launchpad.net/~tcole/ubuntuone-dev-tools/qname-in-errors/+merge/80549 ?
<gatox> because i'm getting 400 failures
<mandel> gatox, fkndasasd
<gatox> yep...... ¬¬
<mandel> gatox, a cagarla! where are you getting those?
<gatox> mandel, it seems that everything is related to this: ubuntuone.devtools.testing.txcheck.TXCheckTest.runTest
<gatox> are you sure the branch landed?
<gatox> [FAIL]
<gatox> Traceback (most recent call last):
<gatox>   File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/ubuntuone-dev-tools/ubuntuone/devtools/testing/txcheck.py", line 355, in run
<gatox>     raise problem
<gatox> ubuntuone.devtools.testing.txcheck.MissingReturnValue: MissingReturnValue for ActivationDetectorTestCase.setUp
<gatox> ubuntuone.devtools.testing.txcheck.TXCheckTest.runTest
<gatox> one of the cases
<mandel> gatox, yeah, I know.. the way I solve it is by using a @defer.inlineCallbacks in the setUp because the setUp in theory returns a deferred
<tcole> yeah, the txcheck stuff checks for common problems when chaining deferreds in setUp/tearDown
<tcole> you need to make sure that setUp and tearDown return deferreds
<tcole> and that those deferreds are chained with the deferred obtained from calling super().{setUp,tearDown}
<mandel> tcole, yep, so @defer.inlineCallbacks is the way I have been fixing those :)
<tcole> that tends to be the easiest approach yeah
<tcole> just add the decorator and yield the return value of super().etc... and you're good
<mandel> tcole, on it, problem is that there are lots :)
<tcole> let me know if I can help
<rye> hrw, i am not sure you would want to have the whole firefox profile under ubuntu one control. the performance impact on the disk is substantial. Zeitgeist is logging the changes and it is being fed a constant stream of changes for sessionstore.js and other files
<mandel> gatox, tcole please take a look: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-tests/+merge/80554
 * mandel walks dog
<gatox> ack
<tcole> mandel: +1
<gatox> mandel, +q
<gatox> +1
<mandel> gatox, tcole cool :)
<mandel> gatox, I'll move to the control-panel to get that fixed :)
<gatox> mandel, ok!!
<hrw> rye: zeitgeist is one of things which never gets installed on my machines.
<nessita> hello everyone
<gatox> nessita, hi
<mandel> ok, I have to say this here: La puta!!, 662 fail in control panel!!
<mandel> nessita, hello, we have had better days :P
<nessita> mandel: why?
<nessita> hi gatox
<gatox> nessita, i couldn't update my branches, because we are working in the broken tests with mandel
<tcole> nessita: we finally landed/enabled the correctness checks for setup/teardown in twisted tests
<tcole> it's been ... enlightening
<dobey> heh
<nessita> tcole: hi there! did you check the rest of the suite before landing the fix? :-)
<tcole> nessita: ?
<dobey> maybe we should add an option to toggle that check on
<nessita> tcole: I mean, did you confirm the u1client and u1controlpanel and etc tets suite kept passing?
<tcole> nope
<tcole> if they don't pass, they're actually really seriously broken
<tcole> maybe not in a fail-all-the-time way, but in a pass-only-by-luck way
<mandel> nessita, u1-client is fixed, I'm working on control panel atm
<nessita> tcole: I know, but, we can't just broke everything in a minute... in a future, it wuld be a good idea
<nessita> tcole: to give some heads up before landing
<tcole> don't shoot the messenger
<tcole> but yeah, it could have been better coordinated
<dobey> well, fwiw, i don't think tarmac has the new version installed
<nessita> tcole: well, that branch was yours, right? :-)
<tcole> I meant don't blame the branch for breaking anything :)
<tcole> it just made existing breakage manifest
<nessita> tcole: I understand how your branch is "correct", but we can't break all the passing suites all the sudden. I agree on fixing things, but we need some heads up
<nessita> tcole: so you could propose the branch and let me and the ubunet-discuss list know about it
<tcole> well, the one thing I didn't expect was that it would go into use right away
<nessita> so each one can commit to have their suite passing with that branch within some time frame
<tcole> I thought we were either using versioned sourceeps, or packages
<nessita> tcole: nightlies are being built on every branch land, and we're using that in the desktop
<dobey> tcole: btw, your qname-in-errors branch has 2 approve votes
<tcole> ah, that I did not know
<tcole> I thought we could do it like in the past when we update the branch and then increment sourcedeps for each dependent project as they were updated to pass
<nessita> tcole: nah, that's just server :-)
<dobey> nightlies will also get installed in tarmac if someone runs apt-get upgrade in the vm, or if it breaks and a new puppet deployment happens
<tcole> yeah, I've been away from client for a long time
<tcole> mm
<dobey> tcole: it would be trivial to add a command line option to enable the check
<nessita> tcole: is ok, I was just trying to plan for a future situation ;-)
<tcole> dobey: if we end up blocked for more than a few hours, let's consider it -- but given how frequently people make these mistakes, it needs to be the default asap
<tcole> (more than a few hours, counting from an hour or two ago)
<dobey> tcole: sure. i'm just making the suggestion. personally, i think if correct things cause broken things to manifest their breakage, then fix the broken stuff, not the correct one :)
<tcole> Well, I can do a branch in the meantime
<tcole> but yeah
<tcole> I'm happy, at least, that we've not had trouble with false positives so far
<dobey> although "correct" things that break your own API are just f'n broken (grrr, gtk)
<dobey> heck, if u1client was that easy to fix, it shouldn't be a problem :)
<tcole> what I would have liked, actually, would have been a good option to make these things warnings at first, rather than hard errors
<tcole> but it wasn't really immediately obvious that there was a nice way to do that with unittest
<tcole> yeah, most of the mistakes are trivial
<dobey> yeah i'm not sure how to do that with unittest.
<tcole> just easy to make
<tcole> I hate that twisted makes the obvious things wrong, more than asynchrony needs to
<nessita> tcole: having a warning.warn in setup?
<tcole> it's tricky
<tcole> we want to warn about the specific set of test classes which are getting run
<tcole> there doesn't seem to be a good way to accurately capture that except via the actual test loader we use
<dobey> oh neat
<dobey> client dailies got requested to build successfully it seems
<dobey> it would be nice if unittest had a WARNING type of result for a test, rather than just pass/fail/error/skip
<tcole> yeah, that's exactly the problem I ran up against
<dobey> i guess we could perhaps write one
<dobey> but meh
<mandel> I want it to be orange!
<dobey> it will be burnt orange just like the 70s were
<gatox> mandel, ¬¬
<mandel> :)
<gatox> jeje
<dobey> speaking of the 70s
<dobey> cheap trick just came up on my playlist
<alecu> hello all!
<dobey> hola alecu
<nessita> hi alecu
<gatox> alecu, hi!
<mandel> I guess we have no standup, right?
<mandel> because we are 20 min late :P
<gatox> mandel, i guess not
<nessita> mandel, gatox, alecu: you can do it now! I love to read it
<gatox> me
<nessita> me
<gatox> mandel, alecu ping
<gatox> nessita, should i start? :P
<nessita> yes!
<nessita> gatox: go
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Woke up and found out that mandel was going crazy with the broken tests.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Keep fixing the broken test in sso and the installer, fix some branches in order to land them, keep working in the unicode huge issue!
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<dobey> yay
<gatox> No
<gatox> nessita, go :P
<nessita> DONE: sprinting, talking a lot
<nessita> TODO: more of the same! finish branch for I/O failure
<nessita> BLOCKED: no
<nessita> NEXT: dobey? alecu? mandel?
<mandel> goin, writing notes, one sec
 * alecu is writing notes
<dobey> λ DONE: survey, fixed SRU review issues
<dobey> λ TODO: tarmac puppet conf updates
<dobey> λ BLCK: No.
<mandel> goin, writing notes, one sec
<mandel> ?
<mandel> DONE: Found bug 882440 and fixed it. Also found 882446 and fixed it. Rereview nessitas branch.
<mandel> TODO: Look at control panel issues relqted with the above. Propose auto-update branch.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 882440 in ubuntuone-dev-tools "The testing package is not installed by setup.py (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/882440
<mandel> nessita, you have a +1
<alecu> DONE: team mumble, got pyqt4 in linux crossing an ntlm isa server! both http and CONNECT versions, devised storage protocol "ping"-like check
<alecu> TODO: work on tunneling using qt4
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<nessita> mandel: yey!
<nessita> alecu: any news on the review?
<alecu> nessita, I didn't get much further yesterday, sorry.
<nessita> alecu: could you please allocate some time today? is so big that almost any new branch on trunk will cause conflicts :-/
<alecu> nessita, I'll work on it today, I'll promise :-)
<nessita> alecu: thanks!!!
<dobey> Todo: relearn how to read sheet music
<nessita> dobey: glad it was with two e's! ;-)
<nessita> ok, I'll brb
<nessita> (later)
<mandel> that is a bbl, right?
<dobey> heh
<tcole> bbl myself
<gatox> alecu, ralsina is going to have 1-1 today with us?? or he is not working et al? i don't remember that
<mandel> gatox, his is travelling, right?
<gatox> mandel, i tought that he take the day off today and travel tomorrow..... but maybe i'm wrong
<alecu> gatox, I believe he's not coming, so no 1-1 today
<gatox> alecu, ok, thanks
 * mandel is half way though the tests in control panel \o/
<gatox> mandel, i'm almost finishing sso
<gatox> :S
<mandel> gatox, I had 600 fails :(
<gatox> yacks
<nessita> mandel: still trying to fix the controlpanel suite?
<mandel> gatox, most borring work EVER
<gatox> mandel, totally
<mandel> nessita, I've got only 100 tests left of 600 :D
<nessita> alecu, mandel: can we move the talk one hour earlier?
<nessita> that is, in 10 minutes?
<nessita> I got released from an activity so I would like to catch up with you re:proxy
<dobey> wait what?
<nessita> dobey: what where who?
<dobey> nessita: there was a meeting re: proxy scheduled for 1 hour from now?
<nessita> dobey: only a catch up from me with alecu and mandel
<nessita> since they ae starting working on that next week
<mandel> nessita, sure, I have no problem
<nessita> dobey: do you want to be there?
<nessita> we'll have to skype instead of mumbling
<dobey> nessita: in the meeting yesterday it was suggested to have another meeting about proxy stuff; and i told alecu i should be in it
<mandel> nessita, sure, do I have you? I remember you have a work an non work accounts, right?
<nessita> dobey: hum... that was not in the summary email from roberto
<nessita> dobey: you can join us in 5 minutes in skype, if you want
<nessita> (if alecu can)
<dobey> how long will it be? :)
<nessita> dobey: hem.... one hour top I would say (45' ideally)
<dobey> ugh
<dobey> i will need to go get lunch soon
<nessita> dobey: what time is for you? I thought that now we both were in the same timezone
<nessita> is it 11am for you now?
<dobey> nessita: we are in same timezone, but i'm not on UDS schedule until next week. i don't normally eat breakfast, and eat lunch a little earlier
<nessita> dobey: ah, I see. At what time would you need to be free?
<dobey> well you can have it, and just take notes, or record it
<gatox> yeyyyy from 600 tests failing to 10.... fixing those 10
<mandel> dobey, I think is just catch up, there should not me much more info that yesterday
<dobey> i just wanted to arg^H^Hdiscuss the technical details
<mandel> nessita, shall we wait for alecu then :)
<mandel> dobey, hehehe
<nessita> dobey: you against something in particular?
<nessita> mandel: yeah...
<dobey> well it seems like the suggestion is to just use qt to solve the problem everywhere. and that's not really feasible to me
<mandel> dobey, its an understandable complain, I think it has to be a valance between time to market and being nice with the platform
<mandel> dobey, the idea of using a diff process for sd does not sound good to my ears on linux for example
<nessita> dobey: qtnetwork, which is a network library independent from the UI library. So is not strictly *qt*, but I understand your point. I kinda agree with you, but if that really solves all the proxy issues in a clean way, and we have no better choice, we may need to give it some consideration.
<nessita> dobey: do you have any other option that solves all the proxy issues? (btw, did you read alecu's report on proxies?)
<dobey> mandel: b in english is b, not v :)
<dobey> nessita: my point is that it won't solve all the proxy issues in a clean way :)
<dobey> yes i read the doc
<mandel> dobey, sorry, I make the same mistake in all langs, in Spain we pronounce them the same, and we write movil, so I get confused :P
<dobey> mandel: :P
<nessita> dobey: I see. Besides the SD proxy issue not being solved by qtnetwor, is there any other issue?
<dobey> nessita: well, a separate qt process for the protocol, doesn't solve the problem for things using the REST API in SD, via urllib or whatever.
<spartan2276> if I change my host and hostname will this affect my Ubuntu one?
<mandel> nessita, one question about control panel, why do we use defer from python and not the twisted one?
<dobey> i think the first thing that should be done, is to reduce the number of HTTP libraries in use, to the base minimum
<nessita> dobey: right, the fix is using qtnetwork to do the url opening
<mandel> nessita, that would be in test_pacakage_manager.py
<dobey> nessita: to do that we would need to use the qt main loop in sd, no?
<dobey> spartan2276: likely, yes. you will probably need to log in again, as the machine name is used to distinguish tokens
<dobey> well thanks for leaving right as i was typing an answer
<dobey> people are so impatient
<nessita> dobey: hum, I will have that in mind when talking to the guys
<nessita> alecu: you around?
<mandel> dobey, they are used to a fast internet connection :)
<nessita> mandel: yeah,we don't want the controlpanel depending on twisted
<nessita> mandel: what problem is causing you? it should not cause any issue
<mandel> nessita, dobey that is why qtnetwork is not to be used in sd but to use a diff process to tunnel it, which is ugly
<mandel> nessita, just curious
<dobey> mandel: that doesn't work for the urllib calls
<nessita> mandel: but what about the rest api calls?
<dobey> and also, making a proxy to proxy the calls through a proxy, seems a bit… off :)
<mandel> dobey, I agree.. I think the problem is the money and the time..
<mandel> nessita, same problem :(
<nessita> mandel: ok, let's keep talking about this with alecu
<mandel> nessita, dobey yes, better with alecu since he has been looking into it
<dobey> time shouldn't be an issue
<dobey> if you make time to implement an issue, we're going to end up in the same boat with trying to develop based on urgency
<dobey> and the whole point of doing what we're doing with stable branches/etc, is to avoid that
<dobey> so we shouldn't make decisions based on that. we should make decisions based on what's correct
<nessita> dobey: yeah, I agree we can't (keep) making decisions based on time hurriness
<dobey> we need to evaluate the options, decide what is most correct, rather than most quick, and make time estimates for what the most correct option will take, and develop that.
<nessita> dobey: I agree. Not sure which is the more correct though... we definitely don't want to add proxy support to twisted ourselves
<dobey> well we probably have to do something like we did with the bandwidth limiting stuff
<dobey> surely there is some software out in the wild which uses twisted and works with proxies
<dobey> anywya, i need to go get lunch :)
<nessita> dobey: well, alecu wa sin charge of researching this... and I trust him he did a good research
<dobey> bbiab :)
<mandel> tcole, nessita can you please takea look at lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-tests all tests pass except the ones that use pacakage_manager.inline_callbacks
<dobey> yeah i'm not saying i don't trust him, or he didn't do good research. but i do think he didn't necessarily have all the information, or that all the information he did have, was necessarily correct.
<mandel> tcole, nessita I'm temted to use the inlineCallbacks from twisted, but I wanted to know if there is a better way
<nessita> mandel: have a link?
<nessita> mandel: it should not be the way, no, I'll take a look
<dobey> anyway, lunch time. we can argue more later :)
<nessita> dobey: ack
<mandel> nessita, I have not done an MP, let me get you the branch link
<nessita> tcole: ping
<nessita> tcole: what does the new check that you landed do?
<mandel> gatox, ping
<gatox> mandel, pong
<mandel> gatox, do you have the bug number about the broken tests in control panel?
<mandel> gatox, I'm done with it :D
<gatox> mandel, oh sorry..... i didn't submit that one.... i only create the bugs for sso and the installer :P
<gatox> my bad
<mandel> gatox, puto ;)
<mandel> gatox, hehe I'll do one then
<alecu> nessita, mandel, dobey: I'm back.
<alecu> mandel, pong
<mandel> alecu, shall we do the mumble (although I'm running out of time)
<alecu> mandel, I thought it was scheduled in 10'!
<nessita> mandel: yes, it was scheduled in 10 minutes
<alecu> mandel, oh, it's past 18 for you
<nessita> alecu: before I took a shoot and saw if we could do it earlier
<nessita> alecu, mandel: skype?
<mandel> nessita, alecu I can stay a little longer, np :)
<mandel> nessita, already there
<alecu> is dobey coming too?
<alecu> oh, skype.
<nessita> alecu: when he gets his lunch done :-D
<nessita> alecu: my mumble is not working...
 * alecu has not used skype in a while
<alecu> ok
<nessita> I will install O today or tomorrow, so hopefully it will work again
<mandel> gatox, tcole please give me a review: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-tests/+merge/80587 :)
<gatox> mandel, on it
<nessita> dobey: you back from lunch?
<gatox> mandel, +1 to your branch
<gatox> i'm uploading mine from sso right now
<gatox> mandel, alecu please review (fixed tests in sso): https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/tests-broken/+merge/80596
<gatox> nessita, ^ (or you if you are still around)
<nessita> gatox: ack
<nessita> gatox:
<nessita> ubuntu_sso/qt/tests/test_controllers.py:
<nessita>     1680:  [C0301] Line too long (80/79)
<gatox> crap
<gatox> fixing
<nessita> gatox: there is no need to add this:
<nessita>     @defer.inlineCallbacks
<nessita>     def tearDown(self):
<nessita>         """Tear down."""
<nessita>         yield super(PasswordLabeledEntryTestCase, self).tearDown()
<gatox> nessita, sure?...... that's way the test are broken....
<nessita> gatox: no way :-)
<gatox> mandel, hey! answer! you told me that
<nessita> gatox: remove it, and rmove all the addings for setUp and tearDown
<nessita> gatox: you don't have to add a tearDown if it's not deifned
<nessita> same foe setUp
<nessita> gatox: *if* setUp or tearDown is defined, you have to use inlinecallbacks + yield
<gatox> mandel, .......... i'm going to kill you......
<gatox> nessita, ok...... i'll fix that after lunch
<dobey> sort of
<dobey> nessita: back, but still eating. :)
<nessita> dobey: can you join us in skype? I'd like you to be there
<dobey> for how long?
<nessita> I have lunch at 1pm so... 20 min top
<dobey> ok, i'm logged into skype
<nessita> dobey: I don't have you!
<nessita> you wre dohbee?
<dobey> yes
<mandel> gatox, why?
 * mandel rugby
<gatox> mandel, ok.... i'll tell you later :P
<mandel> gatox, I told you if, you workaholic :)
<mandel> haha
<dobey> oi
<Pooky1> hi guys, i have trouble with ubuntuone
<Pooky1> ubuntu one client says there is all files sync, bat when i open one folder is empty, on web i can see the files, bat it not sync to computer. is there any function how resync the folder? or download files in zip from web?
<dobey> Pooky1: have you disconnected, and reconnected?
<Pooky1> i try it
<Pooky1> dobey: damit, still nothing
<dobey> Pooky1: can you open a terminal, and restart syncdaemon by running "u1sdtool -q" waiting a few seconds, and then running "u1sdtool -c" and waiting a few (maybe several) minutes, to see if anything changes
<dobey> Pooky1: we /are/ experiencing some slowness issues at the moment, which are being worked on. let me get someone who knows a little more about this to help you :)
<Pooky1> dobey: i already did this, bat there is problem there is only one folder, which is not sync, there is 4 subfolders and 4 files, bat nothing of it is sync, its just empty
<duanedesign> hello Pooky1
<Pooky1> hello duanedesign
<dobey> Pooky1: i understand. duanedesign will try to help you further :)
<Pooky1> dobey thanks
<duanedesign> Pooky1: is thi folder that is not syncing in your Ubuntu One folder?
<Pooky1> duanedesign: yes it is ~/Ubuntu One/www/Problematic Folder/...
<duanedesign> Pooky1: could you open a terminal and run the command -  u1sdtool --waiting | wc -l
<Pooky1> duanedesign: this command return "0"
<duanedesign> hmm, ok
 * rye will be back in 40 minutes, past eod thoug
<rye> duanedesign, u1filestatus.py?
<rye> http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/us/u1filestatus.py
<duanedesign> Pooky1: can you check this file to see it contains anything.  ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<Pooky1> duanedesign: this file is empty
<duanedesign> Pooky1: could you pastebin(http://paste.ubuntu.com/) your ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log  so I can look at it for problems.
<duanedesign> Pooky1: this file has filenames in it. If you do not want to pastebin it you can email it to me
<Pooky1> duanedesign: there is http://paste.ubuntu.com/720930/
 * duanedesign looking
<Pooky1> do you see somethink which can couse this problem? duanedesign
<duanedesign> Pooky1: could you try...
<duanedesign> runnning the command:   wget http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/us/u1filestatus.py
<duanedesign> then:  python u1filestatus.py
<Pooky1> there is result : Ubuntu One folders:
<Pooky1>  /home/pooky/Ubuntu One
<Pooky1> Scanning folders...
<Pooky1> Total: 12, local: 0, errors: 0
<duanedesign> Pooky1: could you try moving the folder out of the ubuntu one folder
<alecu> dobey, http://developer.gnome.org/gio/unstable/GSocketClient.html#g-socket-client-set-enable-proxy
<duanedesign> Pooky1: Pooky1 wait this folder is something you uploaded to tthrough wwebUI?
<dobey> alecu: right. so there is a GProxyResolver thing. i think newer libsoup uses that by default :)
<alecu> dobey, I wonder what .exe exists for that on windows
<Pooky1> duanedesign: nope, i
<Pooky1> normaly put it in ubuntuone folder in my another pc
<dobey> alecu: and i think it pokes at the gsettings for the proxy config. it may not poke at the windows registry stuff, but it's probably trivial to add that so that it does work.
<Pooky1> duanedesign: when i move it out of ubuntu one folder, data still stay on ubuntu one server?
<Pooky1> or they will be deleted?
<dobey> alecu: i don't know if there is a current release of glib for windows anywhere. might be though
<duanedesign> Pooky1: yeah dont move it out
<dobey> alecu: i really need to figure out this race condition in banshee though. :(
<duanedesign> Pooky1: could be some problem with corrupt metadata. We can delete the metadata folder and let Ubuntu ONe recreate it
<Pooky1> duanedesign: ok, and how can we do it?
<duanedesign> Pooky1: run the command:  u1sdtool -q
<Pooky1> k
<duanedesign> Pooky1: then:  rm -rf ~/.local/share/ubuntuone
<duanedesign> Pooky1: and reconnect:   u1sdtool -c
<Pooky1> ok
<Pooky1> nice!
<Pooky1> there is structure
<Pooky1> and it looks like sync the files :)
<duanedesign> so we are making proggress \0/
<Pooky1> yea
<Pooky1> it works now
<duanedesign> Pooky1: ok great
<Pooky1> thanks for help :)
<duanedesign> Pooky1: my pleasure, anytime
<dobey> crap. totally forgot i had an appointment 20 minutes ago. bbiab
<vds> hello
<vds> I'm trying to test the last fix on staging but looks like it has not been deployed yet
<vds> I was wondering if it's ok wwith you if I start a freaky friday thing
<vds> I tried a couple of times before the summer but stopped, it was a couchdb thing that doesn't make sense anynore...
<dobey> vds: wrong channel?
<vds> ops
<dobey> vds: or i think you were trying to /query that to someone :)
<vds> davidcalle_, just wrong channel
<dobey> and i'm not davidcalle_ :)
<dobey> anyway
<davidcalle_> Hum?
<dobey> you should get to sleep maybe ;)
<dobey> and i am heading off for the evening. have a good one :)
<nessita> lisette: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MessagingMenu
#ubuntuone 2011-10-28
<karni> Good morning!
<JamesTait> Fantabulous Friday, everyone!
<mandel> JamesTait, buenos dias!
<JamesTait> Hola mandel, buenos dias! :)
<mandel> JamesTait, finally frinday :)
<JamesTait> mandel: I was thinking "Wow, is it Friday already?"
<mandel> JamesTait, oh, I'm more of finally friday, I need to rest. I've been playing to much rugby lately and everything hurts :P
<JamesTait> mandel: Ah, that physical exercise thing. It'll get you every time. ;)
<mandel> JamesTait, yes, I think my ribs are a little screwed up today.. I'm getting old, playing with kids that are 10 years younger than you are is not a good idea
<mandel> specially in a sport like rugby :P
<JamesTait> mandel: I gave up playing hockey because it was getting to the point where I was still aching on the Wednesday.  Not as much fun, that.
<mandel> JamesTait, yeah, the body does not recover as good as it used to hehe
<JamesTait> mandel: A few weeks ago I played cricket (albeit a very relaxed, informal game) for the first time in roughyl 20 years.  That hurt a lot more than I was expecting.
<mandel> hahaha
<mandel> JamesTait, and our time of work does not help with or physical estatima :P
<JamesTait> mandel: Overall, I've tended towards pursuits that pay me the biggest dividends - my job, which pays my salary and keeps a roof over my family's heads and food on their table, and stomping around the countryside and in parks with the kids. That's enough of an effort right there - anything else just takes too long to recover from. :)
<mandel> JamesTait, well you are a family man, mine are more running around hehe
<JamesTait> mandel: Indeed - we're both being run ragged by young whippersnappers though! :-P
<mandel> JamesTait, hahahaha
<gatox> hi!
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<mandel> gatox, so, what did I do to you today? you added setUp and tearDown to every test, right?
 * mandel lols
<gatox> mandel, jeejjjejeej i will hit you
<gatox> mandel, i'm finishing with that....... the right fix.... not in every test
<mandel> gatox, but? I did not say every test, did I?
<gatox> that's what i understand when i asked you about the test without anything :P
<gatox> mandel, but maybe i asked you wron
<gatox> worng
<mandel> gatox, nah, we speak the same lang and we don't understand each other hehehe
<mandel> gatox, I hope it was not too much work
<gatox> mandel, it happens in person too.....
<gatox> mandel, no.... only about 2000 lines of code jejejejeje
<mandel> gatox, but that with ninja is nothing, it has a buffer for the copy paste!
 * mandel is evil
<gatox> mandel, jeejejejee true true
<gatox> mandel, and a find in files, so i don't need to use grep :P
<mandel> gatox, yes, that is probably less typing :)
<gatox> mandel, ok, i finish with that.... now i'm going to finish with the installer...... can you review the branch of sso?
<mandel> gatox, sure, shoot the MP link :)
<gatox> mandel, wait a sec, launchpad is rescaning
<mandel> gatox, that is what she said
<mandel> hahahahhahaha
<mandel> I love fridays :)
<gatox> jejejejjejejee
<gatox> mandel, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/tests-broken/+merge/80596
<gatox> mandel, ohhhhhhhh right!!! its friday!!!!! :D
<gatox> mandel, the good news...... is that doing this, i have an excelent idea for a feature for ninja...... but it's going to be implemeented after 2.0 .P
<gatox> :P
<gatox> mandel, question
<gatox> mandel, the TestCase in ubuntuone.devtools.testcase extends from twisted TestCase?
<mandel> gatox, AFAIK yes
<gatox> mandel, yes, i thing that..... i wanted to be sure
<gatox> think so
<gatox> jjeje thing that
<mandel> gatox, +1
<gatox> great!
<mandel> gatox, most boring branch EVER
<gatox> mandel, totally! and doing it twice even more!
<gatox> eejejeje
<gatox> now i need to find nessita to approve it
<mandel> gatox, that is going to be hard..
<mandel> they all have UDS etc..
<gatox> TWSS
<gatox> :P
<gatox> mandel, please review: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix-tests/+merge/80658
<mandel> gatox, on it, but I'm first going to walk the dog :)
<gatox> mandel, and because you are so kind, review this one too please: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/page-successful/+merge/79856
<gatox> jejeje ok, after the dog
<mandel> that is what she said..
<mandel> I'm on a roll hehehe
<gatox> jjejejeje
 * mandel back
<mandel> gatox, looking at your branch in a min
<gatox> nice
<mandel> gatox, +1
<gatox> mandel, on fire! jejje
<gatox> good
<mandel> gatox, I'm off to lunch
<gatox> mandel, acck
 * mandel lunch
<alecu> hello Ubuntu One people!
<dobey> eh
<dobey> hi
<alecu> dobey, I've been taking a look at the proxy support in the gio sockets
<alecu> dobey, it's very basic in comparison with qnetwork
<alecu> dobey, that is, we would be responsible for implementing the proxy protocols and the proxy auth
<alecu> dobey, the other thing is that I was unable to find a compiled glib 3 for windows.
<gatox> AlanBell, uh
<gatox> hi
<gatox> alecu, hi
<alecu> :-)
<gatox> alecu, can you re-review a branch?
<alecu> gatox, sure
<gatox> alecu, actually 2 branches :P
<gatox> https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/network-detect/+merge/77048
<gatox> https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/network-detect/+merge/77049
<gatox> alecu, and thanks!! :D
<alecu> gatox, no problem!!!!
<dobey> alecu: glib 3 doesn't exist. would be 2.30
<alecu> dobey, oh, that explains it :-)
<dobey> alecu: how do we ship qt btw? just shove pre-compiled bits in our bundle .exe?
<alecu> dobey, yes. We use py2exe (or pyinstaller, don't recall) to get the .dll's and .py's that our code depends on.
<alecu> dobey, so, I see that the last version for windows is 2.28.1: http://www.gtk.org/download/win32.php
<alecu> *latest
<alecu> dobey, can that version be used thru GObject introspection?
<dobey> alecu: yes, though some things are different.
<dobey> alecu: and i don't know if GSocket is actually bound in introspection
<alecu> dobey, I was able to use it thru introspection in Oneiric
<dobey> alecu: ok. i don't know if it's bound in 2.28 :)
<dobey> alecu: appears it is introspected in 2.28.6 at least
<dobey> so likely also in .1
<alecu> cool
<mandel> alecu, gatox, dobey do you guys want to do a stand up?
<dobey> i don't want to do a standup when we normally do standups
<dobey> and after today, i won't be doing one for 2 weeks :)
<m_conley> rodrigo_: ping
<mandel> dobey, I dont care :P
<mandel> dobey, I swing both.. no I wont say that, but you know what I mean :)
<dobey> heh
<dobey> #twss
<gatox> mandel, np for me
<gatox> me?
<mandel> gatox, well, so far dobey does not want to, alecu is probably hiding and me.. is a meh, so as you guys wish :P
<gatox> ejej
<alecu> me
<dobey> heh
<mandel> ok, then me
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Fix SSO and Installer branches for the broken tests. Update my branches with the last comments.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Keep suffering with unicode issues.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> alecu, go
<alecu> DONE: researched glib proxy support. Forced SD to cross an NTLM proxy thru a *toy* pyqt tunnel.
<alecu> TODO: try making a similar tunnel with glib, evaluate both choices
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> DONE: Talks with pykeyring upstream. Fixed code in MP and merged code to follow reviews.
<mandel> TODO: more work with upstream pykeyring. Do some work for freaky friday.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> dobey, if you want to :)
<dobey> meh
<dobey> λ DONE: tracked down banshee race, bug #882732
<dobey> λ TODO: tarmac puppet conf updates
<dobey> λ BLCK: No.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 882732 in banshee (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Race Condition setting active source at startup (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/882732
<mandel> ok, we have behave like good kids with the parents out :P
<gatox> :P
<dobey> and now, back to sleep.
<mandel> gatox, alecu can you guys try to do this: import setuptools.package_index
<gatox> mandel, linux win?
<mandel> gatox, linux please
<gatox> mandel, working in linux
<mandel> gatox, I have an issue wth the zope.bootstrap
<mandel> gatox, so is my system :(
 * mandel hates most of zope
<rodrigo_> m_conley, pong
<m_conley> rodrigo_: hey - I was wondering if you knew what bug 841566 might be all about?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 841566 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "Can not open Ubuntu One address book: "book backend is opening" (affects: 9) (heat: 49)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/841566
<rodrigo_> m_conley, looking
<rodrigo_> m_conley, there was a similar bug that was due to couchdb-glib not being able to connect to desktopcouch, so I guess it's that
<m_conley> rodrigo_: bug #?
<rodrigo_> m_conley, does it work on evolution? and if not, can you start /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-service on the command line and see if it shows any error/warning?
<rodrigo_> m_conley, don't remember, it got closed AFAIK
<m_conley> rodrigo_: unable to reproduce over here
<rodrigo_> oh ok
<m_conley> rodrigo_: I was just CC'd on the bug, and I'm trying to determine if it's something wrong with my EDS Contacts add-on
<rodrigo_> m_conley, I'll add some debugging info to the bug, so that the user can let us know
<m_conley> rodrigo_: there's no EBookClient closing mechanism I'm missing, is there?  I couldn't find one in the Evo source / documentation...
<rodrigo_> m_conley, no, you just _unref it, afaik
<m_conley> rodrigo_: right, that's what I figured.
<rodrigo_> m_conley, ok, see my last comment in the bug
<dobey> mandel: the "book backend is opening" bug is e-d-s breaking things; bug couchdb-glib should be fixed in that respect already
<m_conley> rodrigo_: great, thank you!
<rodrigo_> dobey, yes, but I assume this bug is with final oneiric, which should have that fixed
<dobey> rodrigo_: the DesktopCouch auth error or whatever it was, is definitely happening with oneiric final
<rodrigo_> dobey, that's what I was supposing, which is quite bad :(
<tcole> mandel: is everything happy with txcheck now?
<dobey> yes. but apparently desktopcouch works fine, just not via e-d-s, for those people
<rodrigo_> dobey, right, so that's another bug I've seen myself, dc not writing the tokens to the keyring
<rodrigo_> that, and dc not running, are the only 2 reasons couchdb-glib fails to connect to dc
<dobey> rodrigo_: i wonder if it's actually gnome-keyring breaking
<rodrigo_> or that, yes
<dobey> rodrigo_: what locale are you using?
<dobey> es_ES?
<mandel> tcole, yes, most of it is ready to land :)
<rodrigo_> m_conley, ping me when you get an answer on the bug, I'm leaving to Orlando (via 2 cities in the middle) so might not pay too much attention to mail
<rodrigo_> dobey, British English :)
<mandel> dobey, what?
<m_conley> rodrigo_: alrighty, will do, thanks
<dobey> rodrigo_: hrmm. ok, so that kills that theory then :-/
<dobey> mandel: what what?
<rodrigo_> that it fails on some locales only?
<mandel> dobey: mandel: the "book backend is opening" bug is e-d-s breaking things; bug couchdb-glib should be fixed in that respect already
<mandel> dobey, I have no idea of what you are talking about :P
<rodrigo_> I think dobey confused mandel and I
<dobey> mandel: oh. stupid tab complete. that was supposed to be m_conley
<rodrigo_> which is really bad indeed :D
<rodrigo_> ah, better :)
 * m_conley perks up
<tcole> mandel: what's the part that's not ready to land? can I help with reviews?
<m_conley> dobey: which message was for me?
<dobey> rodrigo_: no, i can distinguish you too, because you always end sentences with "no?" and mandel always makes the "pbbbt" noise that mallorcans do :)
<duanedesign>  on windows how does one fix the error 'ubuntuone.platform.windows.ipc.NoAccessToken: got empty credentials.'? Do they need to remove and add their computer again?
<m_conley> dobey: n/m - found it
<rodrigo_> dobey, those are the only 2 thing we share :)
<dobey> heh
<dobey> rodrigo_: plus, i've known you for how long? :P
<rodrigo_> dobey, too long, we're getting old :D
<dobey> like 12 years maybe?
<dobey> yeah
<rodrigo_> hmm, since 2001 when I joined ximian, if not before
<mandel> tcole, no, we are fine, nessita is doing the reviews, we are back in happy land :)
<nessita> hi mandel!
<mandel> duanedesign, which version :)
<nessita> mandel: need a review?
<mandel> nessita, hola!
<nessita> gatox: you too?
<dobey> rodrigo_: yeah, before at least in #gnome for sure.
<rodrigo_> yeah
<gatox> nessita, me too?
<duanedesign> mandel: Starting Ubuntu One client version 0.1
<dobey> ah; gnome 0.13. *those* were the good old days
<nessita> gatox: you need reviews?
<mandel> nessita, I need a re-review for the following: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/auto-update-functions/+merge/80237 and https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-tests/+merge/80587
<gatox> nessita, ah yes! i sent you an e-mail with all my branches
<nessita> gatox: ah! email! /me opens thunderbird
<mandel> duanedesign, you mean the very very old beta?
<nessita> mandel: I'll do during the day
<mandel> nessita, cool thx :)
<mandel> dobey, and I'm better looking than rodrigo_ :P
<dobey> hi nessita
<mandel> at least younger
<dobey> lol
<rodrigo_> you are younger, but you look older :)
<mandel> true true
<dobey> i remember this conversation in brussels
<mandel> hahaha
<nessita> dobey: hi there!
<rodrigo_> mandel, heh, see, already missing you for having someone to make fun of
<rodrigo_> not sure what I would do in orlando :(
<dobey> in the car to go get beer and fried food
<duanedesign> mandel: i do not know. That is what i see in the logs
<mandel> rodrigo_, I remember a bar we went too last time ;)
<dobey> rodrigo_: there will be plenty of people to make fun of in orlando ;)
<mandel> duanedesign, hm.. and the windows version, you have no clue, right?
<dobey> mandel: hooters?
<rodrigo_> mandel, which bar?
<rodrigo_> dobey, but none like mandel :D
<dobey> rodrigo_: true. it won't be the same without him :P
<mandel> dobey, rodrigo_ the one with dancing bars and no women.. remember?
<duanedesign> mandel: Win7x64, he says 'Trying to sign in first time, getting red text "ascii" and nothing more.'
<dobey> mandel: the white/blue cold frozen underground place?
<rodrigo_> mandel, heh
<mandel> duanedesign, tell hime to go to the Credentials Manager and remove the creds for ubuntuone and try to use it again
<dobey> mandel: i don't think i went to whichever one you're talking about :)
<mandel> dobey, nah, I think is was just the latin lot.. there is a pathetic picture in that bar with all of us sitting looking and the empty dacer place hehe
<dobey> lol
<dobey> sigh; i have to yell at amazon again today it seems :(
<mandel> dobey, What kind of doctor can fix a broken website?
<dobey> …
<mandel> dobey, an URLologist..
<mandel> hehehe
<nessita> duanedesign: he may be unicode issues, gatox is working on that
<nessita> gatox: would you confirm if the issue that duanedesign is getting is the same you're fixing?
<duanedesign> thank you
<nessita> ok, gotta change rooms, brb
<gatox> duanedesign, hi, which issue do i have to look?
<duanedesign> hi gatox. he says 'Trying to sign in first time, getting red text "ascii" and nothing more.'
<gatox> duanedesign, mmmm a screenshot would be helpfull.... i'm working on some issues related to unicode when the u1-control-panel is started, it might be something about that.... but i would need a screenshot or something to be sure
<gatox> duanedesign, can you give me the bug number (if there is any) or give me a screenshot or something more?
<duanedesign> gatox: no. it is a ticket in RT
<duanedesign> thank you though
<scarleo> Hi, my UbuntuOne is acting up. It's trying to sync a folder that I have removed the sync on locally and deleted on the UbuntuOne cloud. Still whenever I connect UbuntuOne file syncing it tells me it's uploading the files and never seems to finish.
<scarleo> Any tips on how to "reset" what folders should be synced
<scarleo> u1sdtool --status returns: State: QUEUE_MANAGER is_connected: True is_error: False is_online: True queues: WORKING . Still it has been trying to sync for hours without success
<mandel> scarleo, I think duanedesign is the person that can give you a hadn
<mandel> scarleo, I'm about to go, sorry :(
<scarleo> mandel: Ok, thanks
<mandel> rye, ^
<rye> looking
<mandel> scarleo, maybe he can give you a hand :)
<scarleo> mandel: rye thanks :)
<rye> scarleo, do you mean that the file within the directory which is no longer subscribed (e.g. in control panel) is still being uploaded?
<scarleo> rye: I can't see any signs that it is actually being uploaded except UbuntuOne tells me it's syncing it. It's not in my cloud folders any more
<scarleo> rye: I tried now to again to reenable the sync on the folder, hopefully it will succeed in syncing it and maybe I can then remove it again
<rye> scarleo, ok, quick test - could you please run the following in the terminal - u1sdtool --current-transfers ?
<rye> scarleo, there is a small chance it is showing the wrong filename
<rye> alecu, by the way, was the reason for showing incorrect filename during upload found?
<scarleo> rye: http://pastie.org/2773692
<rye> scarleo, is any of these docs residing in the unsubscribed folders?
<scarleo> rye: yes they are all in my local folder, not in the U1 cloud
<rye> scarleo, is Documents or Documents/Skola unsubscribed? u1sdtool --list-folders
<nessita> mandel, gatox: QT test suite is broken in https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/tests-broken/+merge/80596
<scarleo> rye: I re-enabled subscription on it again to trying to sync it to satisfy U1, so yes, now it is subscribed. It wasn't before
<scarleo> rye: I'll just wait for it to sync now to see if it fixes the problem
<gatox> nessita, checkiing...
<scarleo> rye: then try to remove it again
<mandel> nessita, sorry I forgot to run those.. I always forget
 * mandel writes a script to always run both
<nessita> mandel: we'll have gatox giving you a QT sticker you can paste it near your station ;-)
<scarleo> rye: when I want to stop syncing the folder and remove it from U1 cloud, in what order should I do things? First unsubscribe, then remove from cloud?
<scarleo> I might have done it in opposite order :)
<duanedesign> scarleo: if you run u1sdtool --delete-folder
<rye> scarleo, well, if you delete it from online storage first, then syncdaemon will most likely notice that only upon reconnect
<duanedesign> it will remove it from the cloud and remove it from the list of subscribed folders
<rye> nessita, does UDF removal from e.g. the web gets sent to the connected clients?
<scarleo> duanedesign: ah, ok. Thanks
<mandel> nessita, gatox, I always welcome stickers :)
<mandel> nessita, grab me some from UDS :)
<nessita> rye: let me think for a minute
<gatox> :P
<gatox> i want a t-shirt!
<nessita> gatox: I'll try to get you one... size men M?
<nessita> or L?
<nessita> (yes, you're not an S ;-))
<gatox> nessita, M! :D THANKS!
<nessita> rye: yes, it should. In the disk nothing will happen except that event are no longer sent to the server
<nessita> rye: and of course, UDF should no longer be in the UDF list
<rye> nessita, ok
<nessita> rye: have a case of something different?
<nessita> rye: notifications from server to client may take a while :-/
<mandel> gatox, short M you mean ;)
<rye> scarleo, well, in order to return to known state, could you please disconnect ubuntuone-client and start it again? - u1sdtool --quit; u1sdtool --connect
<mandel> buahahahaah
<nessita> alecu: hey there!
<gatox> mandel, jejeje
<gatox> mandel, you are really funny..... fdsfkjwrwffe"#$#"!
<nessita> alecu: I will not ask for review from you for a month, you have that granted. So, changes re pushed now, you can continue when you can with part III :-D
<scarleo> rye: done, now it actually seemed to read something from my disk :) progress
<mandel> gatox, I make 14 yearl old jokes :)
<gatox> jejeje
<nessita> gatox: instead of approving you branch here: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/successful-page/+merge/79857 please change the vote to "Abstain"
<gatox> ahhhh ok :P
<nessita> :-)
<mandel> ok, EOD for me, see you all on Monday!
<nessita> mandel: have a great weekend!
<mandel> nessita, I added in canonical admin that the 1st is a national holiday in Spain, can you remind ralsina about it?
<alecu> nessita, ack on part III! And I may be convinced to do reviews in exchange for XL UDS t-shirts :-)
<mandel> nessita, just in case :)
<alecu> mandel, enjoy the weekend!
<mandel> alecu, thx!
<nessita> alecu: I ll certainly try to get one for you
<nessita> mandel: yes, I can
<mandel> nessita, thx a lot, if he cannot approbe it is not a big problem I just want you guys to know it :)
<nessita> mandel: I'll try that he approVes it ;-)
<mandel> nessita, thx
 * mandel says: malditas b y v, si se pronuncian igual!!!
<alecu> nessita, btw: I've got a test qt-tunnel that's making a Syncdaemon running on an Oneiric VM go thru an NTLM authenticated proxy running on windows server
<alecu> mandel, too
<alecu> https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/+junk/proxy-tunnel-test
<nessita> alecu: that sounds good!
<alecu> syncdaemon connects to the servers thru my proxy, and it synchronizes stuff
<mandel> alecu, hurray \o/
<alecu> nessita, it surely does!
<alecu> the problem I'm having right now is that it disconnects after a while. Perhaps we need to do the SD keepalives faster
<nessita> alecu: speaking of that, I've talk to Chipaca and parrino about this. They both would like to know what proxy are our users using, so despite they agree most of them will not know, they ask us to ask in the bug report to see what kind of reponses we have
<alecu> (it reconnects well, but it disconnects after a few minutes again)
<nessita> alecu: that is happening for me IRL... so maybe those are our servers?
<alecu> nessita, perhaps. It takes a looooong time to connect some times.
<Chipaca> nessita: no, I didn't say in the bug report
<Chipaca> nessita: I said "not in the bug report" :)
<nessita> Chipaca: lies!
<nessita> Chipaca: I said the bug report and you say "that may be a good idea"!
<nessita> :-)
<Chipaca> nessita: alecu: taking a long time to connect is an issue we're having with the servers right now, yes
<Chipaca> nessita: I deny everything
<nessita> Chipaca: if not the bug report... where would you suggest?
<alecu> Chipaca, but after a succesful connection... is it normal for it to be dropped?
<Chipaca> alecu: je ne sais pas. check with facundobatista.
<nessita> alecu: I know *my* IRL syncdaemon is dropping it very often
<nessita> Chipaca: btw, we crashed the ex-juju sprint, where there is a table and plugs, and people doing their own work
<nessita> alecu: so, summing up, could you please add a comment in the huge bug report (or where Chipaca says) asking to the users to share their proxy settings, if they know them?
<gatox> nessita, are you getting that issues about qt sso in windows?
<nessita> gatox: nopes, linux
<alecu> nessita, sure. I'll do a google docs poll of proxy settings
<nessita> alecu: nice! thanks
<Chipaca> nessita: what room?
<alecu> ok, I need to do run errands, and have lunch, and stuff
 * alecu bbl
<nessita> Chipaca: bonaire 7
<gatox> nessita, fixed: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/tests-broken/+merge/80596
<nessita> gatox: ack!
<nessita> gatox: in windows-installer/connect-files (this is fresh, since the fix-tests just landed):
<nessita> Text conflict in ubuntuone_installer/gui/qt/tests/test_gui.py
<nessita> 1 conflicts encountered.
<nessita> gatox: let me know when is fixed
<gatox> nessita, on it!!
<gatox> nessita, fixed!
<nessita> gatox: I get an error on windows for https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/tests-broken/+merge/80596
<nessita> gatox: going back to connect-files now
<nessita> gatox: I think you fixed the conflict not in the best way, since now there are test failures on connect-files
<nessita> gatox: I'll add those to the MP
<gatox> nessita, testing.....
<gatox> nessita, can you show me which tests are failing for you.... i have everything up to date, and everything is ok here....
<nessita> gatox: yes, I added those to the MP
<nessita> gatox: you mean for connect-files, no?
 * gatox checking....
<gatox> yes
<gatox> nessita, done https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/connect-files/+merge/79611
<nessita> gatox: ack
<nessita> gatox: no UDS t-shirt for you (ubuntuone_installer/gui/qt/tests/__init__.py:
<nessita>     73:  [E0202, FakeBackend.clear] An attribute inherited from FakeBackend hide this method)
<gatox> nessita, what?? but if i remove that method the tests fails because someone is trying to use it....
<gatox> nessita, well..... i'll check that, and add the disable if necessary
<nessita> please :-)
<nessita> gatox: and run all the tests in all platforms ;-)
<gatox> nessita, promise!...... but.... i don't trust in my u1lint  :P
<gatox> nessita, i found the problem..... :P
<nessita> gatox: I don't trust your u1lint either! :-P
<gatox> nessita, ok! i'm pretty sure that NOW everything is ok
<gatox> with connect-files
<nessita> gatox: hehehe
 * gatox prays that everything is ok
<duanedesign> gatox: i got that screenshot = http://img.leprosorium.com/1273878
 * gatox looking...
<nessita> gatox: what is this for "self._called = self" inside FakeBackend?
<gatox> nessita, because we are patching backend, and other tests.... is using backend._called.clear()
<nessita> gatox: why aren't you using that backend, then? :-)
<nessita> gatox: the backend that other tests are using
<gatox> nessita, i mean, in other tests that function is being executed, but as part of the main code
<nessita> gatox: not sure what you mean
<gatox> nessita, we needed to patch the backend in MainWindowTestCase too..... and some function of the u1 code..... not the tests, need the backend to have _called.clear()... so i needed to add that to the fake
<nessita> gatox: so, we should have a single FakedBackend, and patch only once in the base testcase, and use that from every test
<nessita> gatox: otherwise this is a chanchada :-)
<nessita> gatox: you understand what I mean?
<gatox> nessita, yes.... now i see that there are several backends....
<nessita> gatox: could you please fix that? :-) (can be next week)
<nessita> ok, lunchtime!!!
<nessita> brb
<gatox> nessita, ok... i'll check all that fake backend and integrate into one
<gatox> in the cases that are necessary
<nessita> gatox: yes, just patch in the basetestcase
<gatox> because there are fake backends for specific purposes too
<nessita> ok, I'm gone!
<gatox> duanedesign, ahhhhh when you mean ascii..... you mean ascii :P
<gatox> duanedesign, ok.... i'll try to reproduce this, and create a bug for that.... thanks!
<duanedesign> gatox: haha, oh right. I did the same thing. i did not realize he was being literal
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> gatox: josh just showed me this bug.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/875331
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 875331 in ubuntuone-windows-installer (and 1 other project) "SSO Client does not work with non-ascii hostnames (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<gatox> duanedesign, yes, the problem seems to be parsing the error message to show that to the user
<duanedesign> aha
<scarleo> What does Ubuntu One -> Show Ribbons in some folders mean?
<scarleo> ah, ok, got it
<nessita> gatox: answering to your last comment, there shouldn't be that many "specific" fake backends... at the most one that works and one that fails, but not much more
<nessita> gatox: so, if you see there are more than 2, let me know and we can design something
<thisfred> ctrl-L /window refresh
<jdobrien> thisfred: hi
<jdobrien> thisfred: weechat is nice so far
<thisfred> jdobrien: yeah works great
<jdobrien> now if i could get my TLS issues with bip worked out and my outdated certs :)
<webm0nk3y> ahh
<webm0nk3y> thisfred: splitv and splith are redonkulous
<thisfred> I like em
<thisfred> and keybindings are easy to change
<webm0nk3y> thisfred: right now I have 3 windows with the same thing
<thisfred> <3
<thisfred> webm0nk3y: alt-arrow keys change buffers
<webm0nk3y> ahh cool
<webm0nk3y> very cool
<webm0nk3y> alt-a is cool too
<webm0nk3y> ok i think i can get used to this
<nessita> rye, facundobatista: can I please have a review for the I/O on opened file error? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/run-upload-run/+merge/80702
<facundobatista> nessita, yes
<nessita> gatox: you still around?
<gatox> nessita, tell me
<nessita> gatox: is solved now, thanks
<scarleo> I copied all my contacts to CouchDB-> Ubuntu One in Evolution but they don't get synced by U1, there's only 35 in the cloud and abt 300 in my address book
<scarleo> Is there something I can do to make them sync?
<dobey> scarleo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status
<scarleo> dobey: ah, great page, bookmarked, thanks
<jderose> dobey: ah, that is handy :-D
<Pooky1> hi guys, i try connect import my facebook contacts to ubuntu one, bat it looks like it doesn't work...
<dobey> beuno: ^^
<dobey> duanedesign: ^^ even. beuno's probably busy at the sprint
<duanedesign> hello Pooky1
<Pooky1> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> Pooky1: any error messages or
<duanedesign> does it say 'facebook contacts syncing' but nothing shows up?
<Pooky1> duanedesign: yes
<Pooky1> i try it twice
<Pooky1> it might be 2 weaks ago, bat it still nothing import
<Pooky1> i try disconnect and connect again, bat still the same
<duanedesign> hmm. To be hoonest I am not sure.
<Pooky1> duaneseign: it's not much importent, i just was trying what ubuntuone can do. Bat another question, when i have contacts in my local thunderbird, will they be sync? by ubuntuone?
<duanedesign> Pooky1: try this it will show just the facebook contacts  https://edge.one.ubuntu.com/contacts/?type=facebook
<Pooky1> wow, it works :)
<duanedesign> i see what is happening now
<duanedesign> i think  the contact is only showing on https://one.ubuntu.com/contacts/  if you already had an entry for it
<duanedesign> Pooky1: does sound like what miht be happening to you too?
<Pooky1> hm, it's not really good solution, so i must create each contact manuly?
<duanedesign> might*
<duanedesign> Pooky1: i think it is a bug
<duanedesign> Pooky1: thanks for finding it for us :)
<duanedesign> Pooky1: i will make sure someone looks into it
<Pooky1> duanedesign: i thanks for ubuntuone, it's looks have great potential :)
<duanedesign> thanks Pooky1
<beuno> Pooky1, looking
<Pooky1> beuno, what you mean?
<beuno> Pooky1, sorry, was reading the scrollback
<beuno> Pooky1, try this
<beuno> you want all facebook contacts to be created as ubuntu one contacts?
<Pooky1> yes
<beuno> Pooky1, so, one way we could do this is if you diable the facebook token
<beuno> and go through the process again
<beuno> at the end of it
<beuno> there will be a dialog asking you if you want them created
<beuno> but wait for a bit
<beuno> Pooky1, try now
<Pooky1> ok, so basicly disconnect and reconnect facebook import, right?
<beuno> yeap
<Pooky1> beuno: nothing
<Pooky1> still the same situation
<beuno> Pooky1, it stays as "syncing"?
<Pooky1> beuno: it finished
<Pooky1> in end it write "no duplicate contacts" and nothing else
<beuno> Pooky1, the following message wasn't asking you if you wanted to created the contacts?
<Pooky1> beuno: nothing like that
<beuno> :/
<dobey> have a good weekend all
<jo-erlend> It is possible to share a folder to a user that do not yet have an u1 account and have it appear when he registers for one?
<dobey> jo-erlend: yes
<dobey> jo-erlend: you can share to an arbitrary e-mail. if they don't have an account, they will have to create one. upon creation, they can then accept the share
<jo-erlend> great. Thanks, dobey :)
#ubuntuone 2011-10-29
<keithclark> I am still having issues with Ubuntu One causing my systems to become unresponsive.  It drives the Load to over 5.00+.  I t consumes all memory and makes the machines swap until they are not usable anymore.  Any ideas?
<keithclark> It almost seems like a memory leak.  Just eats more and more and more memory
<keithclark> It seems to be related to zeitgeist-daemon.  If I run the two together the memory issue happens.  If I kill both, then restart Ubuntu One, all is fine.  My system runs at around 0.2-1.0 load
<keithclark> Something funky going on here.
<keithclark> Any thoughts duanedesign?
<keithclark> HELP!  Ubuntu One is killing every computer I put it on!
<keithclark> Ok, I give up here folks.  I'll try DropBox with the same directories and see what happens
<duanedesign> keithclark: hello
<keithclark> I see Drop Box is even broken in Ubuntu 11.10....
<keithclark> Hey duanedesign
<keithclark> I am frustrated beyond belief here!
<duanedesign> keithclark: I understand :\
<duanedesign> keithclark: what do you get from the command:  u1sdtool --waiting | wc -l
<keithclark> working
<keithclark> 15335
<keithclark> And that means?
<duanedesign> keithclark: that is the number of items in the queue (waiting to sync)
<keithclark> Ok, why are they not sending?
<duanedesign> keithclark: the number should get smaller over time
<duanedesign> keithclark: the memory and cpu usage is U1 hashing and compressing all the files
<keithclark> Yes, buy why the consumption of my resources?
<keithclark> But it is not
<keithclark> It kills over ti me
<duanedesign> are any of the files, files that change a lot?
<keithclark> yes
<duanedesign> that is likely the biggest cause
<keithclark> I appreciate that.  I'll try DropBox to see what the difference is.  If you are intersted I can report the differences back.
<duanedesign> keithclark: definitely.
<duanedesign> keithclark: I can point you to a few steps so you can unsync your folders and kill the queue
<keithclark> Ok, but i have to try to integrate it into 11.10 as it does not nativly.
<keithclark> duanedesign, a complete uninstall would be great
<duanedesign> keithclark: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RomanYepishev/UbuntuOne/ClientControl#Accidentally_added_an_UDF.2C_how_to_remove_it_fast
<keithclark> You know what, I will leave that to tomorrow...thanks for the link.  I'll bet it is embedded!  Even before I look.
<keithclark> Thanks though duane, I'll be in touch!  You offer good help.
<duanedesign> keithclark: have a good night
<keithclark> You too!
#ubuntuone 2011-10-30
<vibhav> is ubuntu one open source?
<gatox> vibhav, yes, you can download the source code from launchpad
<vibhav> wikipedia calls it to be closed source
<gatox> Client-side: GPLv3
<vibhav> what about the server side
<vibhav> is it open source too?
<Space-Duck> What is the cmd to launch ubuntu one?
<kamidi> does anyone know why U1 uploads some files 100% but still never finishes?
<karni> kamidi: Hello. You might want to ask that question tomorrow, as developers are usually resting on Sundays. (Sadly, I don't have an answer to your question.)
<kamidi> karni: thank you
<rye_> mandel: ping
<rye_> or nessita, if you happen to be around
<rye_> bug #883926
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 883926 in ubuntuone-client "[windows] Adding watch to nonexistent directory (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/883926
#ubuntuone 2012-10-22
<JamesTait> Goooooooood morning all! :)
<ralsina> good morning!
<gatox> good morning!
<ralsina> hola gatox
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<mandel> ralsina, gatox hello!
<ralsina> hello mandel-at-copenhagen!
<mandel> ralsina, not yet, going tom at 6 am
<mandel> ralsina, are you in eu already?
<ralsina> mandel: no, arriving next saturday
<mandel> ralsina, ahhh ok, by the way, nice post!
<mandel> ralsina, too cheesy for a macho like me, but good :)
<ralsina> gracias :-)
<ralsina> mandel: come on, you
<ralsina> are a mama's boy, and we all know it
<mandel> lol
<karni> Good morning all!
<ralsina> morning karni!
<ralsina> Nothing seems to be on fire, so I'm taking my son to school. Be back in a while!
<karni> ralsina: Morning!
<karni> :)
<gatox> people..... i need to leave for a few minutes..... brb
<gatox> back!
<dobey> hmm
<gatox> hi dobey ..... what happend?
<dobey> installed new hdd/quantal on workstation
<gatox> dobey, and it's not working?
<dobey> also put my old nvidia 9500gt in it, so i could use both monitors again
<dobey> it's working, but there are some oddities
<dobey> and i can't get jackd to start :(
<mmcc> Hi folks, in a bit early today. I have a DMV appointment this afternoon which *should* be fast, but … DMV.
<briancurtin> mmcc: i'm sorry
<dobey> "appointment"
<gatox> what is dmv?
<dobey> department of motor vehicles
<gatox> ahhhh
<dobey> wow, quantal-backports has stuff in it already
<dobey> crazy
<ralsina> dobey: backport from what? Have the R archives even opened?
<dobey> i don't know
<dobey> but handbrake-gtk is in quantal-backports
<dobey> i didn't even realize backports was enabled by default
<ralsina> it kinda defeats the idea of backports
<ralsina> if it's going to be enabled by default, just call it main
<dobey> well if it's going to be enabled by default just put stuff in -updates
<briancurtin> and rename main to real-main
<dobey> crap
<ralsina> "main" "real-main" "newer-than-main-main" and "slow-main"
<dobey> my raid is confused now :(
<mandel> oh my god, I'm surrounded by works... workers in the apartment next door are taking down walls and got road works..
<briancurtin> mandel: there are two seasons in chicago - winter and construction
<mandel> lol
<dobey> how to get my raid back :(
<ralsina> dobey: you may have to reassemble it manually from a live CD
<dobey> eh?
<dobey> shouldn't it just see the raid superblocks and be all like "oh hi, this disk goes here, and this other one goes here, and on and on" ?
<ralsina> dobey: yes
<ralsina> dobey: obviously that has not worked, has it?
<dobey> no, it has not :(
<mmcc> mandel, with current control-panel trunk I'm still getting two simultaneous loading overlays… I do see the name getting updated before the top overlay goes away, but there are still two. am I missing something?
<ralsina> dobey: unless you got it all via UUIDs sometimes upgrades breaks device ordering
<mandel> mmcc, really? which revno do you have?
<dobey> ralsina: i used by-id to add the disks to the RAID originally, because the device ordering gets broken even when i power the raid enclosure off and then back on or reboot the server
<dobey> ralsina: this is what i get: https://plus.google.com/103117938079967018309/posts/LWBBTUZYZYa
<ralsina> dobey: hmmm then it *should* have just worked. Maybe it's marked as offline? What's in your /proc/mdstat?
<mmcc> mandel my revno is off right now, it's in a long-lived branch, but it's merged with current trunk and has your branch from last wednesday.
<ralsina> dobey: ugh, that's really out of sync and doesn't know how to fix it
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> how can I fix it?
<karni> dobey: My only concern with using RAID is when something goes wrong, I'm in deep shit. I hope you'll resolve your problem quickly.
<karni> facundobatista also had a problem with recovering RAID some time ago, IIRC.
<dobey> karni: that's why I was using RAID 10, with 4 drives.
<dobey> admittedly, this current situation was totally unexpected though
<ralsina> dobey: how critical is it that you don't lose stuff?
<ralsina> dobey: I would remove two drives :-(
<facundobatista> karni, dobey, the one time I really needed mirroring (one FS broke), mdraid completely failed on me, will never use again
<ralsina> dobey: and then, with a single copy of the mirrored data, try to add them back
<ralsina> dobey: but the chance of failure is...
<karni> RAID 10 "provides fault tolerance and improved performance but increases complexity". aha
<dobey> i would prefer not to lose stuff; but i have pretty much all the data available elsewhere still. only thing i don't have elsewhere is the pxe config, but it's rebuildable
<mandel> mmcc, weird.. cause it should work, can you try running trunk alone
<ralsina> facundobatista: RAID is not backup.
<dobey> ralsina: well mdadm -A -R seems to complain that the md is already in use
<ralsina> facundobatista: RAID is only supposed to give you a chance at surviving failure. It does fail quite often at that.
<karni> ralsina: "two geographically different storages" eh :)?
<mmcc> mandel trying now…
<ralsina> dobey: ok, no idea what that could mean
<ralsina> karni: I was a sysadmin in my previous life. I have seen RAID work, and I have seen it not work. I have replaced it with nightly rsyncs to a spare drive, too ;-)
<karni> ralsina: Interesting. I was thinking on investing some $ in a QNAP nas with 5-6 disk bays, and set it up with RAID
<dobey> ralsina: my favorite is people who use RAID 0 and expect it to work
<mmcc> mandel, looks like it does work, sorry for the false alarm
<mandel> mmcc, no problem :)
<dobey> and people who try to use raid 5 or 6 and have no idea what they're doing
 * mmcc considers adding a bzr switch alias that kills .pyc files
<ralsina> dobey: RAID 0 is fun. I just described it as "imagina a very fast, very crappy disk" :-)
<dobey> s/fast/large/
<ralsina> dobey: actually, on SCSI it was fast
<ralsina> dobey: I suppose on separate SATA controllers it should be fast again
<dobey> well, the more disks you add on SATA, the faster it will get, yeah. but mostly it's a very large and crappy disk :)
<dobey> if the fast bit matters, just save your data to /dev/null
<dobey> it will have roughly the same effect
<ralsina> dobey: slower than that, slightly less data loss
<ralsina> hard shutdowns on raid0 are hilarious
<dobey> ralsina: until any one of the disks have a hint of failure; then you lose all your data, not just some of it :)
<ralsina> dobey: that's where you thank the sysadmin that did backups ;-)
<ralsina> it's mostly just knowing what can go wrong, estimating a lot, revise upwards, then do backups anyway
<ralsina> I had a guy once ask me to setup raid 50 because he read about it on wikipedia and "50 is much better than this 1+0 crap"
<dobey> lol
<dobey> raid 5+0 ?
<dobey> that's a bit insane but certainly doable, and a total waste of time
<ralsina> dobey: also, seek time increases cuadratically when you add disks. And the smaller setup uses 9 disks.
<dobey> yeah
<ralsina> I could do a raid 55 if I wanted to, I am just not insane :-)
<dobey> the problem with backing up RAID is that you typically need another RAID to do it with
<dobey> anyway
<dobey> i just want my disks back and working now :(
<dobey> and i think my emacs is broken now too. quantal has different emacs
<joshuahoover> mmcc: user on a intel core duo mac running 10.6.8 gets this message when he tries to run u1: "You can't open the application Ubuntu One because it is not supported on this type of Mac" ...any ideas?
<mmcc> joshuahoover, well, that's a surprise. I'll go try it on my core duo 10.6 mac again just to be sure, but there's something strange there
<joshuahoover> thanks
<dobey> ugh; 42ms ping :(
<dobey> and my upload bandwidth seems to be a bit slow
<mmcc> joshuahoover oh you said "Core duo" huh? That's not a 64-bit processor, so yeah, our code won't work there. It's not a global issue. It looks like someone else has already filed a bug for this, so I just tagged and confirmed it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/1066397
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1066397 in Ubuntu One Client "Need 32-bit version for Mac" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<joshuahoover> mmcc: ah, ok...64-bit, i forgot about that
<mmcc> joshuahoover yeah, we might need to update some documentation for that… Also, stupid intel for that naming scheme. Kind of a big change, but all they add is one number
<mmcc> ralsina , wrt 32 bit version, I'm thinking that bug should be set as low priority maybe?
<ralsina> mmcc: yes
<dobey> mmcc: although, amusing that they still make Pentium 4 chips, though the P6 is long dead. :)
<dobey> ralsina: bahahah, multiple new bugs about "u1 logs out when removing device"
<ralsina> dobey: yep
<mmcc> dobey literally still p4 chips (I didn't know that), or that the recent cores look like p4 (what's old is new again, etc?)
<dobey> actually, i think the origial pentium III came after the p6 anyway. and maybe the Pentium II even. don't remember the exact timeframes, but i'm sure wikipedia has them
<mmcc> yeah, still more stupid chip names, they named their microarchitectures 'pN' and some of their brand names also start with a P
<dobey> oh man, encrypted disks is a lot like using RAID 0
<mmcc> One thing I liked that Oracle did when they took over was make the chip/µarch names sane :) boring but sane…
<ralsina> mmcc: well, now they are all named after vermont bed&breakfast inns
<dobey> a couple of bad blocks and then you can't decrypt the disk and get your data any more
<mmcc> ralsina exactly, INsane!
 * mmcc is a fan of using numbers for version names. (Stupid 'big cat' names on OS X…)
<dobey> OSX 10.10 Liliger?
<mmcc> dobey: >_<
 * ralsina is a great fan of the ipad versioning number. "This is the new ipad. That is now the old ipad. That other one is the obsolete ipad. The first one is now called the haha-he-thinks-thats-an-ipad"
<briancurtin> have to love windows versioning. Windows 7 was version 6.0, 8 is 6.2, etc
<ralsina> briancurtin: plus the 8 significant digit version numbers
<dobey> win7 iso i have is 6.1.abunchofothernumbersrandomlysplitwithaperiod
<mmcc> ralsina: luckily, when you go to look for support at apple it's "iPad (late 2011)" or whatever. So all you need to do now is remember when you bought the thing, and whether or not it was kind of new when you bought it, and etc etc (just shoot me)
<ralsina> I think I feel crankyness in the air today.
<mmcc> MONDAY!
<dobey> RAGE!
<ralsina> mmcc: I imagine the QA tree "is it black, squarish, with rounded corners? Is it larger than a loaf of bread?"
<mmcc> ralsina a regular or gluten-free loaf?
<briancurtin> mmcc: i'm looking forward to windows tablet confusion. "well when did you buy it, and is it WinRT only or does it support the full windows 8?" - "uhhhhhhhhhhh"
<dobey> ralsina: how tallis your iphone?
<briancurtin> "come on, is it ARM or intel?" - "uhhhh"
<mmcc> briancurtin - now that's what I got into computing for!
<ralsina> does it have a keyboard? Can you detach the screen? Did anything fall off?
<karni> me
<rockstar> me
<gatox> me
<dobey> me
<ralsina> me
<briancurtin> me
<mmcc> me
<karni> Shall I start?
<ralsina> I feel someone is missing...
<ralsina> karni: go ahead
 * karni same
<karni> DONE: Hooked up player UI album artist, titles. Handled a few support tickets. Talked with Zac about music v2 API.
<karni> TODO: Playback control + seek(?)
<karni> next: rockstar
<karni> BLOCKED: No.
<rockstar> TODO: Sort out bugs in Core Data<->RestKit bindings.
<rockstar> BLOCKED: No
<rockstar> NEXT: gatox
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Search and filter for filesystem manager data inside u1-client implemented, finishing with the tests.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Proposed the u1-client search and filter branch, refactor u1-cp to work with this new change. Move on to the ux improves in u1-cp
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> dobey, go
<dobey> DONE: reviews, discussed pyflakes fix with upstream, backported pyflakes upstream fix for WindowsError to nightlies, more work on #1068335
<dobey> TODO: finish bug #1068335, bug #711324, more pyflakes fix discussion
<dobey> ralsina: go
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1068335 in Ubuntu One Control Panel trunk "pylint is too complex and causes many problems" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1068335
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 711324 could not be found
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<ralsina> DONE: some reviews, calls, tried to remember C++ via hypnosis, failed TODO: start hitting the books, calls BLOCKED: no NEXT: briancurtin
<briancurtin> DONE: potenaially fixed SSO tests in https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntu-sso-client/nam-setproxy-windows-workaround (mandel could you check that out?), was able to reproduce the certificate problems in SSO by explicitly configuring no certs, but adding the right certs doesn't yet appear to be working
<briancurtin> TODO: figure out the ins-and-outs of configuring the certs from a file
<briancurtin> NOTE: i have a half day today
<briancurtin> NEXT: mmcc
<mandel> me
<briancurtin> s/potenaially/potentially
<mmcc> DONE: cocoa sync menu stuff on mac & showing downloads in menu,
<mmcc> TODO: qt sync menu, cocoa sync menu, tests
<mmcc> NOTE: DMV appointment this afternoon
<mmcc> next mandel
<mandel> DONE: Got back to get unity to compile. Added extra tests
<mandel> TODO: Arrange diff travels
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<karni> ha! we were right ralsina , we were missing mandel
<ralsina> I think that's everyone, alecu is on vacation petting giant mice
<ralsina> Any questions, comments?
<mmcc> and then he's going to leave his hotel in florida and go to disney land
<mmcc> er, world
<ralsina> mmcc: exactly
<ralsina> florida is scary. I went out for a walk and to buy sandals and saw an alligator.
<ralsina> too much nature & disney
<karni> ralsina: I was never required to go to UDS (although I wanted, it just was usually far, or I couldn't make it). This time I didn't manage to arrange things on time (too bad, because it's close). We're not required all as a team to go there, are we?
<ralsina> karni: as a team we have little to gain from UDS
 * karni nods
<karni> That's what I though, ack.
<ralsina> karni: although we usually keep some presence. This time... well, it was complicated.
<mandel> karni, but I'll try to bully the unity guys to be nice with us :)
<karni> mandel: ha! :))
<ralsina> mvo! We missed mvo (but he's excused from standup because he's in copenhagen)
<karni> ralsina: ACK, thanks
<mvo> ralsina: yeah, my calendar just reminded me
<mvo> but I don't have anything to report really yet, except product sprint discussions
 * karni note to self, 10 folks on the team
<ralsina> mvo: FUN
<mvo> intense!
<mvo> I will write a summary about it tomorrow
<ralsina> mvo: awesome
<mvo> but please keep going, I don't want to interrupt the meeting :)
<karni> mvo: We're done :)
 * mvo nods
<mandel> ralsina, I'll probably go earlier 'cause I have to sort out everything for copenhaguen AND tahiland because I get back on friday at 11:30 pm and leave to thailand at 3:00 am
<ralsina> mandel: ack
<ralsina> mandel: you can swap .5 days there if you want to make it all neat and legal
<briancurtin> mandel, thailand, and legal in the same sentence. feels weird
<mandel> briancurtin, lol
<mandel> ralsina, you mean for now? or when?
<ralsina> mandel: for the trip back
<ralsina> mandel: so you swap now with the half day from the trip back
<mandel> ralsina, oh, well, is not a problem for me, if you want I can do :)
<ralsina> mandel: no need
<mandel> ralsina, I'm one hour away from the official EOD, so as you wish :)
<ralsina> mandel: go ahead then
<mandel> let me finish some things first :)
<dobey> ok, need to get lunch. bbiab
 * gatox lunch
<mmcc> gatox when you get back from _lunch, I have a question about the systray sync menu code - why are the uploads sorted by #bytes written?
<mmcc> briancurtin, not sure if this is relevant to what you're looking at now, but maybe interesting - I'm testing on windows and doing a lot of starting & stopping u1, and I notice ubuntuone-proxy-tunnel seems to stick around after quitting syncdaemon. Not sure if that's intended.
<mmcc> briancurtin that's apparently what was holding onto my log files, at least partially
<briancurtin> mmcc: i believe that only happens from source, but yeah that is an issue that you have to look out for
<briancurtin> mmcc: for the time being, that's why i keep process explorer open to watch the process tree that stays open after shutting stuff down, then kill the remaining proxy-tunnel
<mmcc> briancurtin aha, ok. weird, but I'm still getting that log error even with a clean sart
<mmcc> start
 * mmcc drags out his old windows troubleshooting skills… RESTART
<mmcc> (next step, reinstall)
<jgdx> when I worked in the it support business we skipped the first step there
<jgdx> printer not installed? format, reinstall
<mmcc> nice…
<mmcc> brb
<jgdx> real pros
<mandel> EOD for me.. next few days I'll be in copenhaguen, so I won't be that much around
<ralsina> bye mandel!
<mmcc> so, --with-icon is on by default on windows, correct? I see it in ubuntuone.xml…
<ralsina> mmcc: yes
<mmcc> ralsina ok, thanks
<briancurtin> mmcc: the installer starts it with that, and the desktop shortcuts and whatnot use it
<ralsina> it's on by default, we may or may not have forgotten to remove it from the launcher ;-)
<ralsina> lunch for me!
<mmcc> briancurtin, should ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/logger.py ignore WindowsError as well as OSError? I'm getting WindowsErrors because the log file is in use by another process (still, even after restart, no idea which process)
<briancurtin> mmcc: have you installed u1 on this machine or are you only running from source?
<mmcc> briancurtin still only from source. Should I just install it?
<briancurtin> if you have it installed *and* try to run from source, you'll need to be careful to shut everything down that was started from the install before running anything from source
<mmcc> oh
<mmcc> well, looking at procexp I see nothing of mine. some of the logs (u1cp) are showing up now that I've killed the proxy-tunnel, but the u1-client logs look like they aren't working. FWIW, I'm running u1cp to start everything, and all in one terminal
<mmcc> and %U1_DEBUG% is 1. Is it running into problems trying to write to the same stdout/stderr or something?
<briancurtin> that shouldnt be a problem
<mmcc> yeah, I tried in a separate window and just syncdaemon with no CP also gets that log file ownership error… bleh
<mmcc> fwiw, this is what I'm seeing: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1297883/
<briancurtin> mmcc: that's one i've never seen
<mmcc> I think this exception is screwing up the sync status signal, since the status is stuck at 'file sync in progress'
<mmcc> this is annoying because I'm trying to test the menu…
<briancurtin> hm...now *that* is something i did see last week
<briancurtin> unfortunately i have to leave in a few minutes. have a half day that i'll be spending in doctors offices. a true "holiday"
 * briancurtin wishes canonical admin had a way of requesting days off for misery instead of holiday
<mmcc> doesn't 'holiday' mean misery in british? Or have I just watched too many Top Gear segments about campers?
<karni> mmcc: haha
<gatox> back
<mmcc> gatox, did you see my question from right as you went to lunch? I'm wondering why the code in systray.py sorts the current uploads by # bytes written…
<gatox> mmcc, didn't see the question..... the answer is: so we try to prioritize the files with the the most bytes written to be shown in the menu, that would that are the files currently being transfered
<gatox> s/that would/that would mean
<mmcc> ok
<dobey> oh
<mmcc> that's a little confusing.
<gatox> mmcc, why?
<ralsina> files with greater number of bytes written ~ files that have been transferring longer?
<mmcc> so, the problem is that we get a list of all files being transferred and we want to find the five "most interesting" ones, for some value of interesting…
<gatox> yes
<mmcc> but is #bytes written the right one? and is it possible for a file to get bumped out of those five without actually completing?
<ralsina> mmcc: that would mean a newer file is uploading significantly faster than an older one
<mmcc> I guess maybe that works…
<gatox> ralsina, what are you doing with c++?
<ralsina> gatox: it's called "understanding what the devs will be doing this cycle"
<gatox> :P
<ralsina> gatox: it's recommended for team managers ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, unless you are really confident...... ok, no.......
<gatox> jeje
<gatox> i think i'll be playing with c++ this weekend
<ralsina> the manual memory management, the  punctuation... it hurts my little brain now.
<mmcc> looking at the code in aggregator.py - it looks like if we didn't sort, the uploads would just be displayed in order of when they were started. what I'm confused about is why sorting by bytes written is better.
<mmcc> if you're wondering why I'm wondering, I'm trying to make sure I match the existing implementation with the new cocoa menu
<mmcc> and I just used the existing order before I looked at the old version, so wanted to understand why it was the way it was
<ralsina> mmcc: good attention to detail there!
<karni> lunch!
<gatox> mmcc, but..... you are not convinced of using the logic the way it is now?
<gatox> ralsina, mmcc if you can please, review: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/search-filter/+merge/130862 :D
<gatox> mmcc, i added a description of why i'm fixing that, because i know you like that :D
<ralsina> gatox: of course
<gatox> ralsina, thx
<ralsina> mmcc: in 99.99% of the cases I suspect there will be no difference between both cases
<gatox> ralsina, this branch is specially important for darwin and win
<gatox> ralsina, but it affects linux too
<ralsina> gatox: ok, will be careful with it then
<mmcc> gatox - I'll review that soon
<gatox> mmcc, thx
<gatox> no rush
<gatox> i need to propose another branch for control panel to use this new implementation anyway
<mmcc> so, the current qt sync menu logic rebuilds the menu on every update, and when I was testing the qt mac version I rewrote it to just update existing QActions (before I finally read through the qt code and discovered that that doesn't help)
<mmcc> then I used that new logic in the mac code, which is similar to systray.py but different files
<mmcc> but it doesnt' re-sort the array, because I wasn't sure what it was for, hence my asking now
<mmcc> now I'm trying to test the qt sync menu on windows, and having other problems that mean I can't tell if I was having the same issues on windows as I saw on macos
<mmcc> (ie, not showing anything in the transfers submenu)
<mmcc> think I'm just going to hack the log file size in windows so I can test this thing
<gatox> mmcc, but is not working with some changes that you did or trunk is not working? last time i check the menu was working properly on windows
<mmcc> gatox - I don't know yet, I keep running into problems that don't let me check
<gatox> mmcc, :S
<gatox> mmcc, let me know if i can be of any assistance
<mmcc> ok, thanks gatox…
<dobey> oi
<mmcc> ok, now I think I know what's going on - there are a TON of downloads going on , so my test upload is not making any progress, so nothing is showing up in the transfers menu because that only shows uploads
<mmcc> that's a guess
<gatox> mmcc, ahhhhhh that makes sense
<gatox> been there
<gatox> i think that is because of the way the event or action queue is processed
<mmcc> yeah, we really need to show downloads in the transfers menu
<gatox> mmcc, well..... now that we don't have the freeze anymore, we can talk with design
<mmcc> I have stared at this code a ton, and it still confused me… I was sure it was an IPC bug or something making the status show up wrong
<mmcc> gatox I already did - see bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/1067806 - I talked to lisette, and she agreed that showing both is best (but we need to iron out how to show which are uploads and which are downloads, if we can't put an icon next to the text
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1067806 in Ubuntu One Client "sync menu should show active downloads as well as uploads" [High,New]
<mmcc> (the mac version has a file icon next to the text, and she suggested showing instead an upload/download arrow icon, but I'm not sure how to make that work in qt)
<gatox> mmcc, yap
<gatox> mmcc, how to add icons to a menu item in qt?
<mmcc> gatox, yeah - if we just use a regular menu item that might be different, but these are the qwidgetaction subclass ProgressBarAction from systray.py
<mmcc> did the progress bar work on windows? it didn't work on macs because qt doesn't support qwidgetview, but I didn't try reading the code for windows
<gatox> mmcc, qwidgetaction is inheriting from qaction, which allows you to set and icon
<gatox> mmcc, yes, it works on windows
<mmcc> ok, great
<ralsina> Guys I will have to split the rest of my day and do some work at night because of house maintenance things.
<ralsina> IOW: it's raining inside
<mmcc> first step: is it also raining inside?
<mmcc> (good luck)
<mmcc> er, s/inside/outside/
<mmcc> d'oh
<ralsina> So, see you later tonight &/| tomorrow
<ralsina> mmcc: it's raining inside & outside :-)
<ralsina> luckily it's just the laundry room so I can consider it just nature giving me a hand ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, bye!
<gatox> this works like a charm :D
<dobey> hmm
<gatox> really dobey ! :P
<karni> ralsina: Thanks for signing them off.
<ralsina> karni: n/p you are officially in my claws now
<ralsina> ahem, in my team
<karni> ralsina: haha :)
<dobey> the window fade effects are really annoying
<dobey> anyone seen this before? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1298213/
<mmcc> dobey, nope…
<karni> dobey: You probably know better, but www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/how-to-speed-up-ubuntu-12-10-minimize-animation
<dobey> karni: i don't think that's what i'm complaining about exactly (but maybe it is)
<karni> Ok
<dobey> blah
<dobey> mmcc: that error is happening consistently for me when running ./run-tests in my branch now :(
<dobey> but if i just run the test_reset_password tests, it always passes
<dobey> grr
<mmcc> dobey, it looks like test state leaking? it's counting the number of receivers of the focusChanged signal, which could accumulate if cleanup isn't done right, right?
<mmcc> ok, time for lunch here, AKA, go test the DMV's scheduling
<dobey> i guess
<dobey> grr, bad enough i have to fix all these weird pyflakes errors
<karni> "The sync process is rather slow." !@#$@#$ we need to rename the files app to "this-does-not-sync-sorry-Ubuntu-One-Files"
<karni> Dude's downloading a file, and he's convinced he's syncing files. On a mobile connection, complaining its slow.
 * karni sighs
<dobey> heh
<dobey> tell him to complain to his telco that it's slow
<karni> +1
<karni> " I am downloading (actually synchronising through Ubuntu One)." - no, you're *actually* downloading.
<karni> In the end, I think we couldn't have avoided the "sync capability" assumption, unless we added in huge red font "this software does not (yet) sync your files."
<gatox> :S i need to refactor a lotttttt of tests
<dobey> so, like, anyone else using virtualbox on quantal?
<elopio> facundobatista: hey.
<elopio> facundobatista: did you get a decision about ignoring .lock files?
<elopio> is it a wishlist or a won't fix?
<facundobatista> elopio, didn't comet to a decision, I'm +0 to ignore them
<dobey> well we already ignore                  \A\.~lock\..*#\Z
<dobey> and .swp
<elopio> dobey: is that new?
<dobey> not sure why we shouldn't also ignore .lock
<dobey> elopio: i don't think so
<elopio> dobey: yes, it seem like the same.
<elopio> there's a new bug #1042268.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1042268 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Ignore .lock files" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1042268
<dobey> right
<dobey> doh, totally forgot i actually fixed this other bug on friday
<Mitsurugi> hi!
<karni> Mitsurugi: hi
<Mitsurugi> it's normal the low speed for uploading files to the ubuntuone ?
<dobey> can you expand on what you mean by "low speed" ?
<dobey> how many files are you uploading, and in how many folders are they?
<Mitsurugi> about 2000 files
<dobey> what is the upload bandwidth of your connection to the internet?
<dobey> what continent are you on?
<Mitsurugi> europe / africa
<Mitsurugi> hahaah
<Mitsurugi> spain
<Mitsurugi> my normal upload rate is about 80-100 kb/s
<karni> Mitsurugi: And you're syncing/uploading those files from your computer, correct?
<Mitsurugi> yes
<Mitsurugi> ubuntu 12.04
<Mitsurugi> there is another way
<Mitsurugi> ?
<karni> Yes, 2000 pics from your phone ;)
<dobey> well, 80-100 kb/s is slow? is that bits or bytes?
<karni> ~5.5 hours if you estimate each of your 2k files is 1 MB, with 100k*B*/s
<Mitsurugi> my normal upload, not for ubuntu one
<Mitsurugi> i uploaded 1,5Gb
<Mitsurugi> in 36 hours
<karni> uhh
<Mitsurugi> more or less
<Mitsurugi> xD
<karni> ;)
<karni> Mitsurugi: is it 80-100 kb/s or kB/s ?
<karni> Your normal upload rate, as you've said.
<dobey> and what is your upload rate to ubuntu one then, if the 80-100 is 'normal'?
<Mitsurugi> bytes
<Mitsurugi> is there a way to see the upload rate from ubuntu one?
<Mitsurugi> u1sdtool shows it?
<dobey> gnoem-system-monitor shows total current transfer rates
<Mitsurugi> if i execute u1sdtool --current-transfers
<Mitsurugi> shows uploads: 0 and downloads: 0
<Mitsurugi> but the ubuntu one gtk says "sync files in progress"
<karni> This is just count of files. You could use gnome-system-monitor > Resources tab
<karni> Even better, you can check how fast it is sending data :)
<Mitsurugi> 65 bites
<Mitsurugi> 41 bites ...
<dobey> what version of ubuntu are you on?
<Mitsurugi> the maximum 161 btes ..
<Mitsurugi> 12.04
<Mitsurugi> total sent 1.7
<Mitsurugi> 1.7Gb
<Mitsurugi> count 200mb of navigating ... and ftp uploads
<Mitsurugi> xD
<Mitsurugi> something is not working  well, sure
<Mitsurugi> i googled for same problems, all complaining about the download rate, not the upload
<dobey> check your logs in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/ to see if there are errors perhaps
<Mitsurugi> thx dobey
<dobey> if u1sdtool --current-transfers says 0, then you're not transferring anything :)
<Mitsurugi> iep
<Mitsurugi> bt the gtk, says sync in progres ...
<Mitsurugi> State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<Mitsurugi>     connection: With User With Network
<Mitsurugi>     description: processing the commands pool
<Mitsurugi>     is_connected: True
<Mitsurugi>     is_error: False
<Mitsurugi>     is_online: True
<Mitsurugi>     queues: WORKING
<Mitsurugi> no errors, queues working, but no transfers :S
<dobey> what do you mean "the gtk" ?
<dobey> the control panel? (which is qt, not gtk)
<Mitsurugi> yeah, control panel
<Mitsurugi> sorry, qt :P
<dobey> it says in progress because the syncdaemon is working on queues. like i said, you should check the logs. it seems there's probably an error or few in the logs, that perhaps is preventing things from syncing
<dobey> you could also try u1sdtool -q; wait a few seconds then run u1sdtool -c
<dobey> that will quit the current running version, and reconnect
<dobey> also, make sure you're running the latest update
<dobey> which would be ubuntuone-client 3.0.2-0ubuntu1.1 iirc
<Mitsurugi> which it is ..
<Mitsurugi> ok
<Mitsurugi> xDyeah
<Mitsurugi> that's it
<Mitsurugi> how can i read the log file?
<Mitsurugi> arfs
<Mitsurugi> i have it
<Mitsurugi> lots of thx dobey
<Mitsurugi> rebooting the  u1sdtool seems that works
<Mitsurugi> but i can't find reasons on the log
<dobey> ugh, this test, why is it failing?!
<dobey> gatox: is this your code?
<dobey> i guess not :)
<gatox> dobey, sorry.... i was distracted
<dobey> eh, this failing test is just annoying me, and i don't know how to fix it :(
<gatox> ok.... eod here.... see you tomorrow people
<dobey> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1298213/ this test
<gatox> dobey, no idea.....
<gatox> byee
<dobey> :(
<dobey> chau gatox
<gatox> dobey, i can take a look at that ttomorrow if you want
 * karni heads out to late dinner
<dobey> later all. time to go :)
#ubuntuone 2012-10-23
 * karni back
<mmcc> hey rockstar , just checked back in (stupid dmv ruined my schedule today) - Virtualbox works fine, yeah, you'll see the unity effects, for instance.
<mmcc> whoops, wrong window pane
<mmcc> anyway, I'll be back later tonight to make up this afternoon…
<JamesTait> Good mornin' all! :-D
<karni> Morning!
<ralsina> good morning karni!
<ralsina> karni: looks like mandel is stuck in an airport somewhere
<karni> ralsina: ouch :(
<gatox> good morning!
<gatox> oops..... unity crash....... need to reboot
<gatox> wow.... this is so quiet
 * gatox wonders who is going to review his branches :P
<karni> gatox: I could give it a try at least :)
<gatox> karni, ok..... i have this one (and another one related coming soon): https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/search-filter/+merge/130862  if the ipc is unknown for you, we can wait for someone else... no pressure
<gatox> karni, thanks! :D
 * karni gives it a shot
<karni> gatox: where's that from, the dash? " shared files search"
 * karni looks at linked bugs
<gatox> karni, is going to be related to that.... but now we are moving the implementation inside u1-client to fix the problems the bugs mention
<karni> gatox: oh, this is public files list?
<gatox> karni, ah.... no no, no the dash
<gatox> karni, this is for the shares tab inside control panel
<ralsina> gatox: I have a review started
<gatox> ralsina, ahh ok
<gatox> ralsina, hi!
<gatox> ralsina, are you feeling better today
<gatox> ?
<ralsina> gatox: yeah
<ralsina> gatox: and it stpped raining too
<karni> ralsina: :)
<gatox> awesome x 2
<karni> gatox: /home is fake users home? What is /home/.local/udfs/ ?
<karni> or /home/u1
<gatox> karni, yes, we are faking the paths for the tests
<karni> ok
<karni> gatox: I understand there's things like ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/shares, but the fake /udfs bit I don't understand :( Is it supposed to act as a fake UDF? Isn't udfs location usually same as users home?
<dobey> ugh
<ralsina> ugh dobey!
 * dobey is not really feeling better
<ralsina> dobey: what's happening?
<dobey> sore throat
<ralsina> dobey: doctor?
<dobey> probably not that bad, at least yet
<gatox> karni, this is just to make the tests clear.... we are not using real paths or locations, we are just patching those things and use them to match the data that is returned by the patched methods
<karni> gatox: okey :)
<karni> (right, I understand we're faking those paths, the /udfs bit was what I don't understand :) I'll assume it's "home" for udfs)
<gatox> karni, yes
<karni> ah
<karni> gatox: what does line 490 do? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/search-filter/+merge/130862
<karni> self.search.search('u1 fs') -- I'm not sure why it's there.
<gatox> karni, good catch! that was there for testing purposes.... removing
<karni> ^_^
<karni> gatox: so, I'm not familiar with this code base yet, but it looks fine :) Ideally, you'd have it reviewed by someone else.
<gatox> karni, yap... ralsina is reviewing it too.... i've just removed the line you mention..... thx for that
<karni> gatox: np!
<karni> gatox: I would give it +1 if I were more confident in understanding every detail (say, yield keyword is still vague for me), but it looks good.
<karni> IPC doesn't seem complicated as well there :)
<ralsina> karni: basically, you can imagine yield like "do this other thing, then come back here with the value"
<ralsina> karni: so, if x = yield foo() it works like x = foo()
<karni> ralsina: right. is it blocking?
<karni> exactly. why not write x = foo() then, instead? :)
<karni> a great example is when gatox is sorting elements, that he's returning one by one with yield
<karni> (that's how I understand it)
<ralsina> karni: because foo() doesn't return a value, it returns a deferred
<karni> oh okey =)
<ralsina> karni: so this makes it LOOK like if it's a "normal" function, but it's not :-)
<karni> ralsina: thank you!
<ralsina> karni: alecu knows how to explain this much better
<karni> ralsina: Basically yield is making an asynchronous call synchronous (or something close to that)
<ralsina> karni: yes, basically, if unravels the spaghetti of making a chain of async calls that then trigger callbacks
<karni> haha yeah :)
<ralsina> karni: and lets you write it in a sane manner
<karni> ;)
<ralsina> karni: with inlineCallbacks at least ;-)
 * karni nods
<ralsina> karni: in fact, the real magic is inlineCallbacks. With that, you use try/except instead of errbacks, and just write sequentially instead of deferred+callbacks
 * ralsina has no idea how it does it, but likes it anyway
<mmcc> morning folks
<gatox> mmcc, hi
<karni> ralsina: Right :)
<karni> Hi mmcc
<mmcc> howdy gatox, howdy karni
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> it is official, there can be no greater gangnam style videos now.
<gatox> jeje
<gatox> dobey, did you find the epic one?
<dobey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=-xiAbDkXDgg#!
<dobey> thisfred: ^^ i suspect you will love that one as well
<gatox> dobey, that's why you didn't see gangman style argentina style: http://youtu.be/Vy12xfkaJwc jejeje
 * thisfred doesn't understand the point of parodying things that were meant to be funny in the first place
 * thisfred is a cantankerous git, though
<dobey> BTILC wins
<thisfred> I do like BTILC :)
<dobey> thisfred: i don't think most of them are parodies. they're more like hacks, as PSY allows anyone to alter the original and make their own version. it's like open source or something
<dobey> anyways
<dobey> the air raid siren thingy just went off here, which was a bit freaky; but it was only a test it seems
<dobey> also, it's really annoying that downloading html5 videos off youtube is so hard to do
<mmcc> dobey - how do you find out that it was just a test? wait?
<dobey> mmcc: opened the door and stuck my head outside and a faint announcement of "This is a test. This is a test of the emergency warning system. This is just a test."
<dobey> also, it was very apropos after last night's debate i guess
<mmcc> well ok then.
<thisfred> in the netherlands it would be noon every first monday of the month. (Which I think now is scaled  back to twice a year.) So that's when you attack, obviously
<dobey> i wonder how many watts less my i7 is using with the on-board video turned off (if any)
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> gatox: any ideas about that error btw?
<dobey> gatox: or should i file a bug, @skip it, and move on?
<gatox> dobey, which error?
<ralsina> we don't have an emergency warning system. We like our emergencies surprising.
<dobey> gatox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1300174/
<gatox> dobey, i would say to file the bug.... and i can check that later....... i think that probably someone change code related to that and forgot to update the test
<gatox> unless this is not happening in trunk
<gatox> dobey, if it is happening only in your branch..... i'll prefer that you give me a couple of minutes that i propose one branch... and then i debug yours... so we don't introduce this problem
<dobey> what's weird is that it doesn't happen if i run only the tests in that test_reset_password file
<dobey> but it is also happening in trunk for me
<gatox> dobey, yes.... been there
<dobey> so i guess i'll file a bug and skip it for my branch
<gatox> dobey, ok.... so if it's happening on trunk.... file the bug please, and i'll fix it after this branch
<gatox> dobey, i already found stuff like that in the past.... so i might have an idea of what is going on
<dobey> ok, seeing if it happens in stable also
<ralsina> gatox: silly nitpick! Line 297 of the diff. One-line docstrings are to be in one line :-)
<gatox> ralsina, hehe probably a pep8 thing.... i'll fix that
<ralsina> gatox: if it's over 79, write shorter ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, o i'l d tht
<gatox> jeej
<ralsina> gatox: for example, remove the "This method"
<gatox> ralsina, done! :D
<dobey> gatox: filed as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/1070362
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1070362 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client trunk "test_show_hide_event is Failing with result mismatch" [High,Triaged]
<gatox> dobey, good..... i'll take a look at that soon
<ralsina> gatox: nice branch, +1 but get mac/win reviews too
<gatox> ralsina, ack! thx!
<dobey> yay, now i can propose my branch that switches to pyflakes
<gatox> mmcc, briancurtin sooo.... if you can :P https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/search-filter/+merge/130862
<mmcc> gatox, already have it up, got distracted, sorry
<gatox> mmcc, ahhhh ok then..... thx!
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu-sso-client/lint-roller/+merge/131016
<dobey> and bah, i need to get my evolution fixed up so i can use it on my workstation
<ralsina> dobey: when you fix evolution, can you get adamantium claws? Those are cool.
<dobey> not sure adamantium is the best option; i was pondering genetic engineering early this morning though, as i was waking
<mmcc> as do we all
<ralsina> dobey: well, we'd first have to invent adamantium, of course. Ok, I'll settle for infinite livers.
<briancurtin> gatox: will look
<gatox> briancurtin, thx
<dobey> ralsina: actually, i was pondering about altering the dna sequence to program the cells which build bone, to create it using different material than calcium ;)
<dobey> bah, i don't wnat to recreate all my evolution accounts again
<dobey> but perhaps it's the only way
<ralsina> dobey: somehow "hey, I have phosporus bones!"  doesn't sound like a cool suprpower
<ralsina> although it reminds me of the experience of using evolution (the MUA)
<dobey> ralsina: no, but perhaps some alloy of aluminum/steel/titanium perhaps; or quartz/diamond.
<mmcc> aerogel
<ralsina> titanium is extremely difficult to alloy
<ralsina> same with steel, you need high temperature to absorb the carbon into the iron
<dobey> you're thinking about it wrong :)
<ralsina> aluminum... ok, but it's not available in nature in metallic form so you would have to have a smelting organ and eat clay ;-)
<dobey> dude. humans are built for smelting.
 * dobey just smelted a granola bar
<ralsina> dobey: talking about metal, forwarding you twisted status update
<gatox> ralsina, mmcc when you have a moment please: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/search-shared-files/+merge/131019
<gatox> with that + the u1-client branch we complete the feature of having the search always up to date and not trying to share files that are not already synced
<mmcc> gatox, queued.
<gatox> mmcc, thx
<mmcc> gatox, in filesystem_manager.py, get_paths_by_pattern seems like it used to only search the basename - there's a stray commented-out line there, and the docstring mentions the basename. Should probably clean that up
<gatox> mmcc, ah yes.... i need to update the docstring
<dobey> sigh; and evolution crashed :(
<dobey> ralsina: hmmm
<dobey> sigh, evolution has some issues it seems :(
<ralsina> Dear team, I have a call, so I'm skipping standup.
<karni> ralsina: ack
<dobey> grr
<dobey> oh standup, meh
<karni> me
<gatox> me
<thisfred> me
<briancurtin> me
<dobey> me
<mmcc> me
<karni> mandel's away, ralsina, alecu not taking part
<karni> one more person?
<karni> rockstar: standup?
<dobey> mvo is away as well, in .dk
<karni> DONE: Some C++ derusting, a few RT tickets troubleshooting, code reviews
<karni> TODO: Continue yesterday's work.
<karni> NEXT:
<karni> gatox:
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Proposed a branch for u1-client and control panel to move the search and filter of u1 files functionality to u1-client and consume that function via ipc from control panel.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Keep fixing bugs.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> thisfred, go
<thisfred> DONE: migrate playlists from couch to u1db(!) TODO: user count reporting script | review gouda merge proposals(!) BLOCKED: no NEXT: briancurtin
<briancurtin> DONE: half-day, cert configuration testing/reading/trying
<briancurtin> TODO: try another way to configure these certs to read from a file
<briancurtin> NEXT: dobey
<karni> thisfred: w000t :) congrats!
<dobey> DONE: bug #1068335 (sso), filed bug #1070362
<dobey> TODO: #1068335 (u1cp), more pyflakes fix poking
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<karni> (I've seen the RT/e-mails)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1068335 in Ubuntu One Control Panel trunk "pylint is too complex and causes many problems" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1068335
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1070362 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client trunk "test_show_hide_event is Failing with result mismatch" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1070362
<dobey> mmcc: go
<thisfred> karni, yeah, big milestone! :)
<mmcc> DONE: Passed drivers license re-test, sync menu, windows :(
<mmcc> TODO: sync menu, tests, reviews
<mmcc> BLOK: no
<mmcc> NEXT: no one
<karni> Any comments team? :)
<karni> Besides congrats to thisfred on migrating playlists to u1db!
<mmcc> oh, or next: rockstar
<karni> k, thanks all!
<karni> mmcc: woo, congrats on that drivers license :)
<dobey> ugh, reconfiguring evolution from scratch is pain
<dobey> but hey, who wants to do some reviews?
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu-sso-client/lint-roller/+merge/131016
<karni> dobey: One of the reasons I don't use desktop e-mail clients (though, they have their adventages)
<dobey> karni: i don't even want to think about trying to make a web mail client do what i want
<karni> dobey: heheh
<mmcc> karni heh, thanks. I only mention it because I had no idea they tested you when you moved back to california after a few years. I studied for one minute and missed exactly the allowed amount of questions - optimal effort/benefit :)
<karni> dobey: Display random cat pictures daily?
<karni> mmcc: hahahah :)
<dobey> karni: no; "actually be usable" is a good start though
<karni> mmcc: I had no idea either. That's PITA you have to retake it.
<karni> dobey: I know, j/k ;)
<karni> It is pain gmail doesn't allow filtering by e-mail headers.
<mmcc> dobey I am eager to review your lint-roller pylint killing branch, adding it to the queue
<dobey> i'd say a very amusing quote, but nobody in here would get it probably
<mmcc> dobey you can't just say something like that and not say the quote
<karni> mmcc: Right?! :D
<dobey> well, a tweaked quote
<dobey> that may be quite offensive if you don't get it :P
<gatox> dobey, shoot
<dobey> but ok
<karni> Just Do It ®
<mmcc> no, wait for mandel!
<karni> hahah
<gatox> karni, jeje
<dobey> "Cat pictures are for sycophants and products of incest."
<mvo> dobey: mutt! (I'm a bit late sorry)
<mmcc> :D
<karni> dobey: Heh ;) I probably don't fully get it, nor I feel offended :)
<dobey> whilst i could indeed run mutt on my server, but then i'd be using mutt :)
<dobey> karni: heh, well; one of the characters in Borderlands 2 says that, but s/cat pictures/bacon/
<karni> dobey: hahahhaha
<mmcc> I remember hearing about that, and I was deeply offended.
 * mmcc loves bacon
<karni> :D
<rockstar> Sorry folks. Had to a flat tire on my ride this morning...
<karni> MOAR bacon
<karni> Hi rockstar!
<rockstar> Roadside road bike tire changing is not optimal.
<karni> rockstar: You all good?
<rockstar> Yup.
<karni> oh bike, that's safer. good.
<mmcc> welcome rockstar. you probably escaped twitter shaming since ralsina's on a call
<karni> ha :D
<rockstar> Heh. I'll Twitter shame myself then. :)
<karni> heheheh
<dobey> rockstar: road bike tires are not fun at all, indeed
<briancurtin> changing a flat in the snow is the worst
<karni> briancurtin: I would just take it on my back ;d
<karni> briancurtin: Who (sane) rides a bike in snow :) It's slippery, isn't it?
<dobey> briancurtin: that's what trucks are for.
<dobey> also, that's what moving south is for
<rockstar> briancurtin, ouch. We mostly only get snow on the two ends of winter, not in the middle, so I can still ride in the winter without that problem.
<briancurtin> karni: i used to commute by bike for about 2 years. slippery wasnt much of an issue, just the cold. the lowest i rode was -15F. i think when i changed that flat it was between 0-5F
<rockstar> karni, I do the *best* fixie tricks in the snow. I can actually pedal backwards and still move forward.
<briancurtin> skids for days
<karni> rockstar: HAHAH :D
<dobey> actually
<dobey> does anyone know how to do this, globally in vbox: http://askubuntu.com/questions/204953/virtualbox-dns-stopped-working-on-upgrade-to-12-10 ?
 * gatox lunch
<briancurtin> i'll be back shortly, need to take my car in for a quick emission test. i'll make it an early lunch
<dobey> briancurtin: see you in a few hours then :)
<JoseExposito> hi!
<JoseExposito> with whom I have to talk to solve this?
<JoseExposito> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-ios-files/+bug/1070415
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1070415 in Ubuntu One Files App for iOS "Social Networking" [Undecided,New]
<dobey> JoseExposito: rockstar probably
<mmcc> anyone have pointers on how to setup a persistent IRC session somewhere? Stupid AT&T has been cutting out regularly for a week now
<rockstar> JoseExposito, I'll make sure to take a look at your patch sometime this week.
<rockstar> mmcc, I have bip installed on a Linode machine.
<dobey> mmcc: no FiOS there?
<mmcc> rockstar so you set it up and administer it yourself? I'm hoping for something a little less hands-on (I don't actually like computers)
<rockstar> mmcc, yeah, I set it up when I liked computers, and haven't given it a thought since.
<rockstar> I have a little side project that would provide a web interface IRC client for you, with client support, but that's no where near showing anyone. :)
<ralsina> mmcc: if you use quassel I can give you an account
<ralsina> mmcc: for other clients there is a bip server that can help you, ask sidnei
<dobey> mmcc: talk to ralsina or rye; they have quassel servers set up. there's also a company bip service i think if you want to use that (talk to is)
<dobey> well, that
<karni> I think I've heard bip loosing some messages. Was that/is that still the case?
<rye> rockstar: does your bip OMNOMNOM RAM?
<rockstar> rye, nope.
<karni> If you use bip, you have means of asking it for the latest messages, right?
<rockstar> Yup.
<rye> karni: quassel so far feels superior
<karni> rye: I thought quassel was an IRC client.
<ralsina> karni: it's a client that has a server
<rockstar> Showing me other options isn't going to help. This bip instance has lived for 5 years this way. I, like mmcc, don't actually like computers.
<ralsina> karni: usually you run both together, but if you connect your client to the server in a VPS, it works awesome :-)
<ralsina> you all could connect quassel client->quassel core -> bip ;-)
<ralsina> rye: I have had to restart quassel core about once a month because it gets sluggish.
<karni> aha, thanks guys
<rye> ralsina: i had to restart bip every month too because it eat all the ram on my VPS
<ralsina> rye: also, I have to trim the sqlite every year or so once it reaches 400MB :-)
<rye> ralsina: now i just started a m1.tiny instance on canonistack and if it goes bad I will just rebuild it
 * karni is happy with good old screen+irssi (although I'm considering weechat, as it's more.. modern)
<ralsina> rye: makes sense
<ralsina> rye: I love having a year of backlog though
<karni> Same here.
<JoseExposito> rockstar, ok the only think that I need is a twitter and facebook developper account with the canonical correct mail
<JoseExposito> contact me if you have problems creating one or getting the necessary data to the app
<briancurtin> i'm back - way quicker than i thought
<dobey> well, at least i don't need my laptop on to read my mail any more
<dobey> ick. python-qt4 in raring is apparently broken a bit
<ralsina> dobey: there are some packaging issues yes
<ralsina> dobey: as in "last I checked it doesn't build"
<dobey> ralsina: it depends on a virtual package which is seemingly no longer provided; perhaps if it doesn't build, that's also the reason (the built version is causing this issue when trying to build some nightlies at least)
<ralsina> dobey: there's also some problem about multiarch
<ralsina> dobey: and python 3.2
<ralsina> dobey: should settle down in a couple of weeks
<dobey> right
<dobey> guess i should probably go get lunch
<dobey> (and feel bad about it, thanks rockstar :)
<dobey> bbiab
<rockstar> dobey, :)
<mmcc> and I'm back, having sat on the phone with AT&T for a while...
<mmcc> gatox, I put a needsfixing here: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/search-filter/+merge/130862 -- but it could be needsdiscussion…
<mmcc> basically if I use the search string "a file", it will match something like "anything-at-all-as-long-as-it-has-a-then-file", which is unexpected.
 * gatox check
<gatox> mmcc, we discuss that already with alecu and ralsina .... and that's how we want to do it
<mmcc> I'm curious what the motivation for replacing spaces in the search pattern was.
<mmcc> oh, huh.. ok, doesn't really make sense to me though…
<ralsina> mmcc, gatox: I was +0 on that argument
<ralsina> gatox: I think we decided .+ not .* though
<gatox> mmcc, so you can have something like /home/u1/path/folder/fille.jpg..... and search for: "path fo file".... and you will looking for that..... kind of a fuzzy search
<mmcc> ralsina that's .+
<ralsina> ok
<mmcc> so we ignore 'afile' :)
<gatox> exactly
<gatox> that's what we decided with alecu
<mmcc> I like fuzzy search… maybe I'm +0 too, let me think if there's a version I like more
<mmcc> I did something a while ago that did a similar fuzzy search, but made sure to put the ones that matched a strict substring first in the results list
<mmcc> (accomplished by just doing multiple searches in order of the "obviousness" of the regex)
<gatox> mmcc, well.... the reason we are using the regex too instead of basename, etc..... it's because we needed to be faster
<mmcc> hmmm. what was the alternative that was slower? (and how much slower on how many files?)
<gatox> mmcc, the alternative was using basename and "in" comparison.......
<gatox> bassically..... how the implementation was in control panel
<gatox> we had a mumble about that with alecu and facundo
<mmcc> hmm. well I don't have any experience comparing performance of string ops to regexes on thousands of filenames, so if they think this is faster then OK. I'm not convinced it'd be meaningfully faster.
<mmcc> But anyway, I'm not arguing against using regexes - I'm thinking a *different* regex might be less surprising for users
<mmcc> my example of multiple searches from the other thing I did is probably not a great idea when we're searching through thousands of filenames, but again I'd want to measure before ruling it out - if I thought we should do it that way
<mmcc> (which I don't think we need to)
<Captain_Proton> I have a odd problem every night a script runs that back up my server and creates a tar.gz file about 385mb then mv it to a folder that should be sync with ubuntu one. the problem is it never does.
<Captain_Proton> I can put other files in there and they sync but the tar.gz never do unless I mv them out the dir and mv them back in by hand.. any thoughts on this
<Captain_Proton> oohh btw this is a folder call backup that I am syncing not the ubuntu one folder
<ralsina>  Captain_Proton: that looks like a bug, could you file one and attach your logs?
<Captain_Proton> can do
<Captain_Proton> is there a command for u1sdtool that shows what file it is processing
<Captain_Proton> nm I found it
 * karni lunching
<ralsina> karni: do you routinely have lunch at 7PM?
<beuno> ralsina, I've been trying to get him to behave like a human being, was this >< close to callign his mother
<beuno> GOOD LUCK WITH THAT
<elopio> dobey: bug #820345 is kind-of-fixed in 12.10, right?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 820345 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Please remove UbuntuOne from MessagingMenu" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820345
 * ralsina googles for Mrs Karnicki
<ralsina> elopio: it is removed
<ralsina> dobey: confirm? ^
<ralsina> hey, chromium suddenly puts download count & progress in launcher! (or I never noticed before)
<dobey> no, it's not removed
<dobey> but i have no messaging menu in 12.10 either, so…
<dobey> ralsina: if anything, we'll have to keep messaging menu integration for a while; for everything less than 12.10 as well
 * gatox brb
<dobey> but we only show things appropriate for the messaging menu in it, really
<ralsina> dobey: the appropiateness has been argued before ;-)
<ralsina> dobey: but yes, up to 12.04 we keep it, unless it ships theindicator in a refresh
<ralsina> dobey: I thought we had removed it for 12.10
<dobey> nope
<ralsina> ok then
<elopio> dobey, ralsina, thanks. As I don't have U1 on my messaging menu I thougth it was removed.
<dobey> the two features are also separate modules of code, so doing an "if we're doing this and it's actually displayed, don't do this other thing" will be extremely complex
<ralsina> maybe someone else removed us :-)
<dobey> elopio: maybe the menu has a hardcoded blacklist then; it's not changed on our side though
<ralsina> in any case, that's not kosher
<dobey> our code is definitely still in trunk: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-client/trunk/view/head:/ubuntuone/platform/messaging/linux.py
 * karni back
<karni> ralsina: haha :D yes ;) I've got meals shifted by 6 hours maybe.. it just happens :)
<ralsina> karni: hmpf
<karni> I also don't like eating breakfast right after waking up, so it takes my lunch spot, lunch takes dinner spot.. etc
<karni> ^_^
<ralsina> karni: don't make me be a grumpy father figure ;-)
<karni> hahah :)
<mmcc> on that note, now it's time for me to go have lunch…
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> if i could get jackd to start properly i could at least be halfway recovered then
<dobey> still the raid though :(
<gatox> back
<dobey> oh mike /quit or lost connectivity for lunch i guess
<dobey> :-/
<dobey> anyone else can review my branch please?
<dobey> ralsina: you perhaps? :)
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu-sso-client/lint-roller/+merge/131016
<ralsina> dobey: sure
<dobey> i hope control-panel has somewhat less in the way of crazy code
<dobey> nope
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-control-panel/lint-roller/+merge/131079
<dobey> ralsina: another one ^^ :)
<ralsina> dobey: got it
<dobey> and with that, i'm going to reboot my server to see if my raid will come back that way. brb
<dobey> yay
<dobey> raid is back
<ralsina> dobey: +1
<ralsina> I'll reboot now, wish me luck
<dobey> 13" retina macbook? starting to get into the range I'm looking for. 11.6" is the largest screen I'm willing to suffer using, but I still need > 200 dpi
<dobey> hrmm, mmcc still not back :-/
<dobey> I wonder if i can reliably use a remote store mounted with gvfs as my music library…
<karni> dobey: how did you fix your raid?
<dobey> karni: rebooted the server
<karni> dobey: That's it ;)?
<dobey> karni: and then it magically was working again
<karni> haha \o/
<dobey> yep; hated rebooting, but at least it's back now.
<dobey> will need to buy another external sata enclosure i guess
<mmcc> back now, finally… sorry
<mmcc> dobey you were looking for me?
<mmcc> dobey, looking at your lint-roller branches, I'm not sure how to get the ppa version of pyflakes on my mac - is there an egg, or can you point me at a branch I can get instead?
<dobey> mmcc: can you try without it first? i'm not sure you'll actually need it
<mmcc> dobey, oh, ok yeah sure
<dobey> i expect it might be needed, but would like to know for sure :)
<gatox> ok...... eod here....... see you tomorrow
<gatox> dobey, i kinda found where the problem with the test is.... but i'm looking why it's happening
<gatox> mmmmm i think i know where it is exactly... maybe i propose the branch before leaving
<dobey> cool
<dobey> thanks gatox
<mmcc> dobey, looks like I do need it, I get about 17 'redefinition of unused blah' errors on the sso branch
<dobey> mmcc: ok; can you try the cp branch?
<ralsina> EOD for me
<ralsina> I'll be around, ping me if you need me
<mmcc> dobey: yes. my branches are a bit of a mess, sorry for the lag
<gatox> dobey, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/bugtest/+merge/131098
<mmcc> ok, cp pyflakes passes happily
<gatox> dobey, that branch fixes the problem
<gatox> ralsina, bye
<dobey> mmcc: cool; i'll see about getting a patched pyflakes for you
<mmcc> dobey, I think we should probably re-add the *_ui.py to the pep8 --exclude list though, it's mad about those
<mmcc> dobey an egg is probably best, that's easy to build into the buildout
<dobey> mmcc: that's why i added the ./setup.py clean
<dobey> i guess i need to add the clean call to the .bat and mac-tests too?
<gatox> now it's eod here........
<gatox> byeeee
<mmcc> dobey, no, at least on CP there's no mac-tests. I was just running the changed lines manually and didn't notice the clean
<mmcc> (because the CP tests don't work on osx unless I unshelve a hack, etc etc)
<mmcc> ok now I'm going to actually run it like a big boy
<dobey> oh
<mmcc> dobey: I'm getting this error from the controlpanel backend tests: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1301180/
<mmcc> this is with your lint-roller sso client branch
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> right
<mmcc> that class is there, but it's in utils.webclient.common…
<dobey> why didn't it fail for me though
<mmcc> on Q or something, I assume?
<mmcc> it's there on trunk
<dobey> it's where on trunk?
<dobey> oh
<dobey> my lint-roller branch removes it
<dobey> whee
<dobey> are you running my cp branch against my lint-roller branch i guess?
<mmcc> yeah I was
<mmcc> it looks like it *should* be removed, right? just importing so it can be referenced with a shorter package name?
<mmcc> I'm not a fan, that makes finding things hard IMO
<dobey> yes i hate it when people do that nasty re-import/export stuff
<dobey> it's evil and makes fixing things harder
<dobey> python. grmbl.
<dobey> mmcc: ok, so it looks like i need to make more fixes even :)
<mmcc> cool. well, glad to be of service :) I'm here all week. (AT&T willing)
<dobey> oh, ffs.
<dobey> i have to fix ubuntuone-client also, because of the stupid re-exports
<dobey> in the meantime, there is this: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/ignore-lock/+merge/131097
<dobey> and i'ver set my cp lint-roller branch to work in progress for the moment
<mmcc> ok, looking at that one… it'll be hard to eval the tests though since u1-client tests still don't all pass on osx
<mmcc> oh, that's a simple one
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> made a new branch for u1-client to fix the issues with the sso lint-roller branch and removing the re-exports; but the tests seem to be running anyway :(
<dobey> oh well; i think i'll call it a day and finish it up tomorrow
<dobey> have a good evening all
<karni> take care dobey !
<mmcc> ok, I have to change locations now… I might not be back online until later, but I've got some local stuff to do, and tomorrow I'll plan around this outage better
#ubuntuone 2012-10-24
<karni> Hacking on a brief sound glitch when player steps over the percentage that was sufficient to start playing the song being downloaded.
<klaxtr> quick question, can i host in ubuntu one websites.
<karni> klaxtr: I think you cannot.
<klaxtr> ok, just wondering cause i rather do my bussiness  with ubuntu, as web designer and hosting my webpages there
<karni> klaxtr: For what it's worth, this is a simple website hosted on U1 http://ubuntuone.com/68X8UhsKV7huTrlDGAEe1b
<karni> klaxtr: Plain html. I think you'd have to publish all files related to your website, which may not be very user friendly to do, but it seems possible.
<karni> klaxtr: Try catching aquarius tomorrow, he's set up a web page on U1 before.
<klaxtr> thanx a lot karni im on pacific time, is aquarius on in the morning??
<karni> klaxtr: he's UK, UTC+0:00 (+1 timesavings now)
<karni> klaxtr: he usually is
<klaxtr> tahnx
<karni> Looks like I'll have to write a local proxy server to avoid the stutter when playing over buffer end :S g'ah you Android..
<dobey> u1 is not a web hosting service
<karni> ;)
<karni> Nor is Dropbox, but it can hold websites (so can U1, if one _really_ wants it to ;))
<dobey> no; it can hold html which you can publish. it also has a terms of service stating you are responsible for any additional bandwidth/storage costs :)
<dobey> it's impossible to deploy php/python/rails/etc applications on u1 and have them be part of your "web site" :)
<dobey> if people want a web host, they really should pay for a real web hosting service
<karni> dobey: I think sil had a simple website, with css files, etc. Just to prove that you could do it, even though it may have had little sense to do so :)
<karni> of course :)
<dobey> you can have a static web page, sure
<dobey> the same as you can publish a .jpeg
<karni> But if that dude wanted to have a static page with 5 pictures, why not :) Exactly.
<karni> Correct.
<karni> I know it's no fit for a web hosting :)
<dobey> well, the whole "i want to host my web sites as me being a web designer" doesn't sound like "static page with 5 pictures"
<dobey> either way, dropbox and u1 aren't replacements for geocities
<karni> fine, fine ;)
<karni> geocities? oh man, I hardly recall its existence :)
<dobey> or angelfire
<dobey> anyway
<dobey> it is quite late
<karni> yeah
<dobey> as i'm sure your watching of the sun rise will tell you :P
<karni> I'll be leaving too
<dobey> later
<karni> Almost on the horizon :)
<karni> Night, dobey o/
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :)
<gatox> good morning
<karni> Morning!
<gatox> karni, hi
<karni> Hiya gatox
<mandel> hello from copenhaguen!
<gatox> mandel, hi!
<mandel> gatox, hello! hello!
<mandel> so I guess is just you, karni, mmcc and brian, right?
<karni> hi mandel!
<gatox> mandel, roberto and dobeyy are in vacation?
 * gatox checks canonical admin
<karni> I'm not sure if guys already started :)
<mandel> gatox, AFAIK yes, and alecu :)
<mandel> karni, well, I'm in the sprint so I'm not fully working today
<gatox> mandel, mm alecu is in the list, but roberto and rodney no
<karni> mandel: yes, I know. enjoy! :)
<gatox> mandel, roberto leaves on friday it seems
<karni> gatox: Thats what I wanted to say, yep
<karni> Friday.
<gatox> wow..... almost everyone is going to be on vacation next week..... perfect timing jeje
<karni> haha
 * gatox is going to land his own branches..... ANARCHY!
<gatox> jejeje
<gatox> approve and land
<mandel> hehe
 * mandel looks at gatox being evil..
 * mandel reboots to try to get unity to work
<gatox> jeje
<ralsina> morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<ralsina> gatox: when the cat's away, the mice better be on their best behaviour, or else the cat gets hungry ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, jejejeje
<ralsina> karni: you were here 8 hours ago. WTH man.
<gatox> ralsina, i promise not to approve my own branches :P
<ralsina> gatox: uncross the fingers now.
<gatox> jeje
<karni> ralsina: buahah :D well.. if I start any later, I'm gonna totally screw my day up, won't I ^_^
<gatox> ralsina, buttt....... you can review a few before leave if you have the time :P
<karni> ralsina: Basically, last two days I've been starting like I were in AR TZ ;)
<ralsina> karni: you and I are going to have a long talk in the sprint
<ralsina> karni: and ending like you are in NZ
 * karni hides :>
<karni> hahah
 * karni runs and hides in the corner
<ralsina> karni: it's ok, I understand it, but really, it worries me a bit
<gatox> ralsina, when you have a moment, i'll appreciate if you can review this: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/search-shared-files/+merge/131019  -  https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/bugtest/+merge/131098
<ralsina> gatox: queued
<gatox> ralsina, thx
<karni> ralsina: I guess I should talk with mandel :) "How to recover healthy day rythm talk".
<karni> mandel: Have you managed to recover a healthy day rythm, anyway ;P ?
<gatox> karni, there is nothing healthy about mandel
<karni> gatox: LOL XDD
<mandel> I was going to say just that :)
<mandel> ralsina, hello!
<karni> hahahaaha
<ralsina> gatox: his left hand is still original equipment
<gatox> mandel, ejjeje
<gatox> ralsina, jejeje
<mandel> ralsina, we need to talk, here no one know what is going to be the scope of our work, so atm I'm just complaining about unity
<ralsina> mandel: latch onto cristian
<karni> jeje
<ralsina> mandel: but yes, scope is still being defined
<mandel> ralsina, cristian is not here AFAIK he is back in london
 * ralsina is getting good at managementspeak
<ralsina> mandel: oops then, thought he was there all week
<ralsina> mandel: ok, talk with johnlea about the purchases workflow, you know enough SSO to see possible pitfalls
<ralsina> mandel: also, there is talk about sso-on-ubiquity, try to find someone who knows about the installer
<mandel> ralsina, what!? really?
<ralsina> mandel: hush ;-)
<mandel> fuuuuu
<ralsina> mandel: or first-run, it depends ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, ok.. I wonder who I can talk with about this...
<ralsina> mandel: that's the point of having a man in copenhagen
<ralsina> mandel: find mvo, he knows people
 * ralsina wonders if mvo is still there, too
<karni> mandel: You're there quite early, aren't you? Are you staying for full UDS?
<ralsina> I wonder who should I bless with bug #1034108 ... it's a Lubuntu seed bug...
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1034108 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu, won't take system password, always prompts for keyring" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1034108
<ralsina> or maybe we should force that depend ourselves
<mandel> karni, sprint before uds, then thailand
<karni> mandel: ah I see
<dobey> huh
<ralsina> huh, dobey!
<dobey> no, i am not on holiday in thailand
<karni> :D
 * karni will run an errand, back in a while, maybe ~50"
<mandel> do you guyd have problems with the following url: http://musicsearch.staging.ubuntu.com/v1/search?q=mad%20mad&pagesize=10&imagesize=100&grouping=1
<karni> mandel: 503 Service Unavailable
<karni> No server is available to handle this request.
<gatox> saame here
<ralsina> so staging is down?
<mandel> ralsina, yes..
<mandel> looks like that
<mandel> bummer
<gatox> ralsina, hi, do you have a minute to mumble?
<ralsina> gatox: sure
<ralsina> gatox: I'm on 1-1 now
<gatox> ralsina, ok.... can you let me know when you are free.... is going to be short
<ralsina> gatox: now
<ralsina> gatox: I'm on 1-1 aiting for you, sorry I was not clear :-)
<gatox> ralsina, ahhhh ok, i thought you were in a 1-1 with someone else jeje
 * karni is back!
<dobey> can someone test this on mac and/or win? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/bugtest/+merge/131098
<briancurtin> dobey: i'll take a look
<dobey> thanks
<ralsina> gatox: +1 on both
<gatox> ralsina, awesome! thx!
<mvo> hello!
<gatox> mvo, hi
<mvo> hey gatox
<karni> mvo: hi!
<mvo> hey karni
<gatox> ralsina, mail sent! :D
<ralsina> gatox: chasgracias
<ralsina> mvo: saw the email, still digesting it
<mvo> ralsina: :) it got a bit long
<ralsina> mvo: but lots of good data
<mvo> ralsina: happy to talk about it on the phone/g+ whatever if you want, but no real rush, I'm having a much needed cup of tea and try to see what piled up over the last few days
<ralsina> mvo: I'll give you a bit to catchup, is in 2 hours ok?
<mvo> ralsina: yeah, that should work but we can do it earlier too, no problem, I just need ~10min to make a new pot of tea :) then I'm ready!
<ralsina> mvo: ok, 20 minutes then
<mvo> thanks!
<dobey> facundobatista: might you have a second to review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/ignore-lock/+merge/131097 please?
<dobey> ralsina, mvo: that would be the same time as the standup :)
<ralsina> darn, dobey saw through my slick plan to skip standup
<ralsina> ok, mvo, right after standup ;-)
 * mvo nods
<ralsina> dobey: about bug #1034108 maybe we could suggest libpam-gnome-keyring ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1034108 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu, won't take system password, always prompts for keyring" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1034108
<briancurtin> gatox: bugtest branch approved
<gatox> briancurtin, thx! :D
<ralsina> karni: when submitting national holidays please link to some official looking national holiday list
<dobey> ralsina: i don't want to put workarounds in our packages to fix other versions of ubuntu that we don't really support. perhaps gnome-keyring should Recommends: that package though (and thus the bug should be filed against gnome-keyring in Ubuntu).
<ralsina> karni: I promise not to actually look everytime
<ralsina> dobey: sounds reasonable. I'll change the affects
<karni> ralsina: Of course, I will. Regarding the end of December, I also looked at the canonical calendar pdf
<rockstar> me
<gatox> me
<ralsina> me
<dobey> me
<briancurtin> me
<mvo> me
 * karni me, preparing notes
<ralsina> mmcc seems to be missing
<ralsina> alecu is on vacation but here in spirit...
<gatox> ralsina, yap.... and i need to ask him something.... :S
<gatox> to mmcc
<ralsina> rockstar: go
<rockstar> DONE: Ubuntu installed, nux checked out and dev environment "set up"
<rockstar> TODO: Still working through v2 Music API for iOS Music
<rockstar> BLOCKED: Nope
<rockstar> NEXT: gatox
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Proposed a branch for control panel share tab, to use the new u1-client implementation. Propose a branch for sso to fix the failing tests. Started working in some improves for the share tab
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Propose some enhances in the UX for the share tab. Keep fixing bugs in my queue.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No.
<gatox> COMMENT:
<gatox> Tomorrow i'll be working from 7 to 16 ART, because i have a flight to catch at 17 for my talk in the "Encuentro Linux Chile", i won't be here on friday (conference day).
<gatox> ralsina, go
<ralsina> DONE: mgmt call, other calls, reviews, C++ study, canonicaladmin TODO: more canonicaladmin, more calls, catchup with mvo, more reviews BLOCKED: no, NEXT gatox
<ralsina> oops, next briancurtin
<briancurtin> DONE: ssl configuration debugging, getting it to work 1 out of 15 times. took a small break from that to do some C++ work for about an hour.
<briancurtin> TODO: more research and more trying, someone has to have gotten this to work
<briancurtin> NEXT: mvo
<mvo> DONE: sprint in copenhagen, travel back, write up summary of my impressions, auto-upgrade-teser branch review/merges. read some c++ 11 notes during the flight, not very productive otherwise
<mvo> go karni
<dobey> uh, hmmm
<dobey> DONE: finished bug #1068335, bug #1042268, responded to pyflakes branch review
<karni> dobey: go
<dobey> TODO: patched pyflakes egg for mac/win, more pyflakes fix poking
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1068335 in Ubuntu One Control Panel trunk "pylint is too complex and causes many problems" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1068335
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1042268 in Ubuntu One Client trunk "Ignore .lock files" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1042268
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<karni> DONE: Player seek, worked on MediaPlayer buffer glitch	(when starting playback	when song is still being downloaded), reviews.
<karni> TODO: Still player control.
<karni> BLOCKED: No.
<karni> Next: noone?
<mvo> dobey: pyflakes \o/
<ralsina> that standup order was confusing
<dobey> someone mayhaps have a buggy irc client methinks
<ralsina> and 33% my fault
<karni> ^_^
<ralsina> rockstar said gatox, but I had me first, then I said briancurtin instead of dobey
<ralsina> aaaaaanyway
<gatox> ralsina, i had me first
<gatox> too
<ralsina> IMPORTANT STUFF
<dobey> ralsina: order here was gatox, you, me
<dobey> heh
<dobey> yay lag
<ralsina> ONE: Do the company poll, people
 * karni already did it :)
<karni> Same day I received it, I think.
<ralsina> TWO: I will be gone starting this friday, so anything you need squaring with me, do it today please
<ralsina> THREE: No parties in the house while I'm gone
 * karni chuckles
 * gatox cancel the dj
 * mvo drinks all the wine himself then
<ralsina> That's it from me. Any other comments?
<gatox> jeje
<gatox> just the one i mentioned in my standup
<elopio> did I heard party?
<gatox> i won't be here on friday
<gatox> conference day
<elopio> ralsina: I marked a bug as private in ubuntuone-client and got:  The bug will become invisible because there is no-one with permissions to see Private bugs.
<dobey> uh
<dobey> that is weird
<ralsina> Oh, FOUR we will start using a new project management tool this cycle, and there will be some training for it in the sprint. Nothing major for anyone other than mvo alecu and I, but you will have to record estimates :-)
<ralsina> dobey: team renaming side effect?
<dobey> probably not
<karni> ralsina: FYI, national holidays 11/11/2012 and 25-26/12/2012 - http://www.poland.gov.pl/Dni,wolne,od,pracy,w,2012,roku,10749.html , 1/01/2012 is national holiday by canonical calendar
<dobey> elopio: was it in ubuntuone-client or ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu)?
<ralsina> karni: awesome
<elopio> dobey: ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu)
<karni> ralsina: I'll be including that link in the comment next time I fill in national holiday.
<ralsina> dobey: I can't change the affects in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/1034108 ... I am starting to think we broke something...
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1034108 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu, won't take system password, always prompts for keyring" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dobey> ralsina: changed it to gnome-keyring
<dobey> elopio: what bug #?
<elopio> bug #1070545
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1070545 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "uploading large files fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1070545
<gatox> mmcc, hi o/
<dobey> elopio: move it to upstream ubuntuone-client for the Affects first then. i think i need to write a big e-mail about bug triaging for u1 client stuff
<mmcc> hi gatox. hi folks. just got online, sorry I missed standup
<mmcc> was up till 2 - no internet is surprisingly productive.
<elopio> dobey: got it. A big page in the wiki about triaging would be really nice.
<karni> ralsina: sneak peak to wet your apetite http://ubuntuone.com/5TFFOgqvQiICYDJOzGiNsA , http://ubuntuone.com/1tI46hOHD9yB0jMlSRzwJu
<ralsina> karni: purty!
<karni> ralsina: mind that there are no official art resources used here (pending design team work)
<gatox> mmcc, question..... what are we going to do with this branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/search-filter/+merge/130862  because i understand your point of view.... but we already agreed with alecu about that implementation
<karni> :)
<ralsina> gatox, mmcc: go on with it.
<ralsina> we can always change it back if it shows to be too confusing for actual users
<mmcc> gatox I decided yesterday that I am OK with the existing implementation
<gatox> mmcc, ok then
<ralsina> mvo: ready on mumble when you are
<mvo> ralsina: ok, I'm in u1 client engineering, where shall we meet?
<ralsina> mvo: manouh-a-manouh
<dobey> ugh
<mmcc> I did some benchmarking and found that using more than one regex to give preference to "more obvious" matches is slow (> 2x slower for 2 regexes)
<dobey> the clock indicator is broken wrt events it seems :(
<mmcc> but it's 2x a very small amount… the other thing was that my idea to prefer exact substring matches with strings in them is already done because spaces sort before non-spaces
<karni> ralsina: heh, to be clear - I meant 1/11/2012 (as in canonical admin). 11/11 is also national holiday, but it's on Sunday! so that one I didn't request.
<dobey> ralsina, mmcc: care to review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/lint-roller/+merge/131208 please?
<mmcc> dobey you bet.
<dobey> bugger, i am going to have to reconfigure mumble it seems
 * gatox lunch
<facundobatista> dobey, approved and sent to tarmac
<mmcc> gatox: +1 on u1client search-filter
<dobey> facundobatista: great, thanks!
<facundobatista> dobey, :)
<dobey> mmcc: that one doesn't need the patched pyflakes, and fixes the issues we found last night with the changes to sso, via control panel. i'll change the cp one back to needs-review and comment that it needs that client branch
<mmcc> dobey, sounds good. it looks good - the tests here on osx are so broken that it's a little hard to verify, but I don't think it's breaking anything new
<dobey> it doesn't appear to. made sure it was failing before the fix, and tests are passing after, with the new sso branch. and still work with the current sso trunk.
<mmcc> yeah, I just scanned the failures and it's all dirty reactors except for two other failures that have been there forever
<dobey> and i am starving, so i'll get lunch, and then get a pyflakes egg together asap after
<mandel> dammed missed the standup.. sorry
<mandel> stupid connection
<dobey> mandel: aren't you sprinting?
<mandel> dobey, yes.. I guess I'm ok then :)
<dobey> yes :)
<mmcc> oh hey I missed it too. I wrote notes though:
<mmcc> DONE: reviews, bug 1069953 and bug 1067806
<mmcc> TODO: more reviews, land those ^, tests for cocoa sync menu
<dobey> ok; lunch time, bbiab
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1069953 in Ubuntu One Client "sync menu recent transfers list can show a file twice" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1069953
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1067806 in Ubuntu One Client "sync menu should show active downloads as well as uploads" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1067806
<ralsina> Lunch!
<elopio> dobey: we have this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Bugs/WorkFlow
<mmcc> alecu, ralsina - a couple easy reviews for you: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-client/add-downloads-to-menudata/+merge/131231 and https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-client/no-multi-add-recents-fix-1069953/+merge/131233
<ralsina> mmcc: alecu is on vacation
<mmcc> they're a pipeline so the second has changes from the first
<mmcc> oh yeah right
<mmcc> well, whoever wants to look, then :)
<ralsina> mmcc: add the 1st one as a prerequisite and they'll go away
 * ralsina goes really to have lunch now
<mmcc> ralsina I did. I thought that might be relevant to reviewing though
<ralsina> mmcc: ack
<mmcc> Is there an accepted opinion on where to put tests in a source tree? Our projects aren't consistent - u1client has them in a toplevel tests/ dir, which I like, because it's easier to ack-grep through just the source
<briancurtin> top-level tests/ is the way to go
<karni> ralsina: This is quite late notice, but I'd like to ask if I could take this and the following Friday's off. If not possible, I'd request the latter only.
<mmcc> briancurtin, ack. agreed.
<briancurtin> anyone up for a small review? (dobey and mmcc have already looked) https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntu-sso-client/nam-setproxy-windows-workaround/+merge/130626
 * karni looks
<mmcc> here's another project organization question - the cocoa sync menu is just three files that no one except its tests will ever import. Do I bother organizing them into a package? should they be in the ubuntuone namespace for any reason?
<mmcc> In ObjC cocoa projects I'm familiar with, it's common to just dump all the files in one place and do any organization in your xcode project, but I'm not using xcode… Anyway, not sure this matters, just wanted to see if there was a done thing
<karni> briancurtin: line 27 - this test is for Windows only? https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntu-sso-client/nam-setproxy-windows-workaround/+merge/130626
<karni> briancurtin: oh, ignore moe
<karni> I get it
<karni> briancurtin: +1
<briancurtin> thanks karni!
<dobey> hey
<karni> I'm clocking out for dinner, ttfn
<dobey> mmcc: most of our code really shouldn't be in the standard python dist-packages directories; it's just easy for people to do that when writing python apps that are modularized; and hard to do it the "right" way when using distutils/setuptools/whatever. and i haven't gotten time/bothered to fix ours yet
<mmcc> dobey ok… not sure I totally understand what that means for my cocoa menu project…
<dobey> mmcc: right, and not sure how the best way to do it in a .app is either
<mmcc> well, py2app will just throw everything we reference into a site-packages.zip, so it's more about how we want to refer to things in the code and tests.
<mmcc> I'm leaning toward just leaving everything in the toplevel, since it's really only a couple files
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> doh
<dobey> how does one make an egg exactly? there's no bdist_egg command it seems; and bdist doesn't seem to likely be what we want exactly
<mmcc> back, coffee bean wanted me "to join us in the real world for 10 minutes" - aka, go buy another pastry
<dobey> mmcc: how do i create an egg exactly for buildout to use? or do i just need to make a source tarball instead?
<mmcc> dobey, I don't think buildout requires anything special about the egg…
<dobey> mmcc: i mean, setup.py has no "make me an egg" command
<mmcc> oh. hmm
<briancurtin> setup.py bdist_egg?
<dobey> doesn't exist?
<dobey> pyflakes is using plain distutils btw it seems
<mmcc> oh ok, it looks like pyflakes on pypi is just the source tarball, and buildout handles that fine
<dobey> right
<dobey> so i should just make a patched source tarball then?
<mmcc> dobey yeah - and I'll figure out how to point buildout at that
<dobey> ok
<mmcc> ok, that's easy. I just give it a url to the tarball with "#egg=pyflakes" at the end. we do that for this configglue:
<mmcc>     http://launchpad.net/configglue/trunk/1.0/+download/configglue-1.0.tar.gz
<dobey> mmcc: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-windows-installer/patched-pyflakes/+merge/131247
<mmcc> dobey - looking
<mmcc> hm, doesn't work as-is, sussing
<mmcc> brb
<ralsina> karni: it's ok
<dobey> hmm
<ralsina> karni: so, put them in the admin, there's no problem
<mmcc> back
<ralsina> mmcc: if pyflakes doesn't build from sources that way you will have to do a binary egg
<karni> ralsina: Thank you! Filed in canonical admin.
<mmcc> ralsina well, it should build form sources, since it's just getting a src tarball from pypi -- the problem seems to be that it isn't even looking at the path we gave it in find-links
<gatox> mmcc, hi..... when you have a moment, could you review this branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/search-shared-files/+merge/131019 it is related to the previous branch that you review for u1-client
<mmcc> gatox, sure - I had it on my list yesterday, sorry I didn't get to it yet :)
<ralsina> karni, dobey: approved everything.
<dobey> mmcc: do you need to remove an existing one, if you have it already perhaps?
<dobey> ralsina: great, thanks
<gatox> mmcc, ahhhhh ok, no problem
<mmcc> dobey you do, yes, but that's not it.
<karni> ralsina: Thank you!
<dobey> mmcc: weird; how does it even know to use pypi? just the fallback?
<mmcc> dobey it uses setuptools' easy_install
<mmcc> -- which means, that the URL will be ignored if it doesn't end in .tgz,.zip or whatever
<mmcc> so we can't use that ubuntuone ID url
<briancurtin> mmcc: i think you can use the shortener and create a custom url IIRC
<dobey> ah
<dobey> oh, hrmm
<dobey> you have to use the u1.to
<mmcc> haven't done that before. I'll see if it works
<dobey> i have no idea how to just put the file on people.canonical.com, actually
<ralsina> u1.to will work
<dobey> yeah, but i don't trust aquarius
<dobey> :)
<ralsina> dobey: haha, the URL elongator is chipaca's I think
<ralsina> how's the screen? I know it's not up to your standards, but it should be nice
<mmcc> ok, lunch time here… will be offline for a bit
<ralsina> wrong channel there
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> ralsina: easy second review on https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/lint-roller/+merge/131208 please?
<ralsina> dobey: sure
<ralsina> dobey: global +1
<karni> EODing for now, might hack some more before sleep. Have a nice evening, all!
<dobey> karni: go to sleep before 6 am tomorrow :)
<gatox> karni, bye
<karni> dobey: I will, thanks :)
<karni> o/ gatox
<ralsina> karni: bye!
<gatox> the share tabs is becoming more awesome :D
<dobey> does it no longer auto-publish when you click on an item in the sear results dropdown? :)
<gatox> dobey, that was fixed a while ago
<dobey> gatox: eh? it did that for me today
<gatox> dobey, really....... i can show an screencast of how is working here with the code in nightlies
<gatox> it automatically moves to the detail page
<briancurtin> gatox: looks like search-filter branch killed windows: https://jenkins.errormessaging.com/job/ubuntuone-client-windows-test/14/
<dobey> gatox: it moved to the detail page as well, but it published the file for me
<gatox> dobey, ahhhhh yes..... it publish it..... but not re-publish if it is already published
<dobey> gatox: the fact that it publishes it without warning is quite surprising
<dobey> not expected at all
<gatox> dobey, yes.... that part was not fixed.... just the re-publishing thing....... i'm working in what you mention right now
<dobey> ok
<gatox> briancurtin, oops..... i'll work on that tomorrow morning.....
<gatox> briancurtin, do you have a bug for that or something?
<briancurtin> gatox: looks like it was related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/1056189
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1056189 in Ubuntu One Control Panel " shared files search don't include the files that were shared during the time control panel was open" [Undecided,In progress]
<briancurtin> but i havent created a new one for it. should i?
<dobey> briancurtin: i pushed the pyflakes tarball to another place, so https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-windows-installer/patched-pyflakes/+merge/131247 should work now if you'd like to check it
<briancurtin> dobey: cool, i'll take a look
<gatox> briancurtin, ok..... i'll create a new one..... because the branch already landed, and this is just for the tests
<dobey> ugh
<dobey> gatox: looks like your branch broke nightlies as well
 * dobey wonders why it passed in tarmac
<dobey> gatox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1303421/
<gatox> that is weird
<gatox> dobey, i'll fix both (nightlies + jenkins) in the same branch..... but... weird :S
 * briancurtin taking a small break to pick up prescriptions, back in a bit
<dobey> hey mmcc
<mmcc> hi dobey, back now…
<dobey> mmcc: i update the url in https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-windows-installer/patched-pyflakes/+merge/131247 and put the file on people.canonical.com instead
<mmcc> cool, ok I'll go remerge and try it here
<dobey> mmcc: so if you could try it again and check that it works for you, that'd be awesome
<mmcc> I forget which project's tests needed the patch, was it sso or CP?
<dobey> the sso lint-roller branch i have definitely needs it i think
<mmcc> yes. and I'm still not getting the right tarball. :\
<dobey> but really, all our projects need it; actually, i just made this tarball from applying all the patches in ubuntu, including the two i added in for nightlies, so it's actually the same pyflakes we're using on ubuntu)
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> grr, buildout
<mmcc> wait, maybe I'm getting hit by a cache issue
<mmcc> not that there are any *DOCS* to consult…
 * mmcc just goes to read the buildout source again
<dobey> heh
<ralsina> mmcc: you don't have pyflakes installed do you? If you do, buildout will not do anything.
<mmcc> ralsina: no, I'm not making that mistake - I see what it's doing, just not why it's ignoring the find-links entry still
<ralsina> mmcc: ugh
<dobey> hmm
<gatox> oops....... 17:40 already....... eod here!! see you tomorrow people!
<mmcc> where do I go to file complaints about method naming? which one of these actually downloads the file? _obtain, _fetch, _satisfied, _index.download, or none of the above?
<dobey> i would expect _satisfied to be a boolean value
<dobey> i would expect _fetch or _index.download to download the thing
<mmcc> yeah, _satisfied is just another function, the comment says "we get all distributions that match the given requirement"
<dobey> "Magic."
<mmcc> it calls _obtain
<mmcc> anyway, the problem is that it happily finds your link, but it doesn't treat it specially, and since it's the same version number as the other ones it can find, it just sorts them (by version number I think), and uses the last one
<mmcc> so the solution looks like it'd be renaming your patched version and adding that version name specifier to the comment in find-links so it won't find it on pypi
<mmcc> btw, that's some frustrating source to read
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> so renaming it how? 0.5.0-2ubuntu2~buildout1 would work?
<dobey> just the tarball, or i'd need to tweak the setup.py as well so the resulting directory matches when it gets unpacked?
<mmcc> good question
<mmcc> wait a minute, maybe you don't have to do anything
<dobey> yay
<dobey> i like not doing anything
<mmcc> I spoke too soon :(
<mmcc> I can force it to only see your link if I add a higher version, like "#egg=pyflakes-3000"  and then set the pyflakes version requirement to match it
<dobey> ok
<mmcc> and it grabs the one we want, but then tells me that it causes 0.5.0 to be installed, which is a conflict and thus it fails
<dobey> so do i have to change stuff on the server, or just the branch then?
<mmcc> probably both, looking
<mmcc> ok, so I made that change, and then had to change PKG_INFO and setup.py to say the version was also 3000
<mmcc> then it worked (with a file:/// url, but I think that'd work the same)
<mmcc> so, I think any string for the version works, as long as they all match
<dobey> ick, ok
<dobey> mmcc: hrmm, do i need to add the version number to the #egg= bit, if i've changed all the others? it should just work right without it if all the others have matching versions i guess?
<mmcc> I think so… if the number in the buildout.cfg versions section is higher than what's on pypi, then I guess it'll try the unlabeled one? let me give that a shot
<mmcc> ok, if the file is named 'pyflakes-3000.tar.gz' and the versions section has 'pyflakes = 3000', then you can have "#egg=pyflakes" and you don't need "#egg=pyflakes-3000"
<mmcc> if the file name doesn't match the version number in versions, then you need to set it in the #egg= section
<mmcc> er, the "#egg=" thinger at the end of the line, not a 'section'
<mmcc> make sense?
<dobey> ok
<dobey> update from my branch and try again then please :)
<mmcc> ok
<mmcc> "ValueError: ("Expected ',' or end-of-list in", 'pyflakes[] ==0.5.0-2ubuntu2~buildout2', 'at', '~buildout2')"
<dobey> oh funzor
<dobey> dear buildout
<dobey> please go diaf.
<mmcc> I'll light the match
<mmcc> do you want me to experiment with different file names locally? not totally sure what exactly it doesn't like there, because you know, no docs on what it expects
<dobey> ok; renamed it *again*
 * ralsina still remembers setting up windows dev without buildout. 
<dobey> so update and hopefully it works this time
 * ralsina hugs buildout and gives it a my little pony doll
<dobey> i'm going to start a new toy line; it will be called my little brony
<ralsina> dobey: little hipsters in different colors and hairstyles?
<mmcc> ok, that installs!
<mmcc> but doesn't run
<dobey> sigh
<mmcc> since when does pyflakes.scripts.pyflakes.main take an argument?
<mmcc> I guess I should give it ['.'], but what did it do by default before, I wonder?
<dobey> huh
<dobey> mmcc: i got that error when i was running the old pyflakes script, with the trunk pyflakes PYTHONPATH
<mmcc> oh ok, it used sys.argv[1:], I had an older version sitting around somewhere
<dobey> not sure why it would happen with that tarball though. that is quite weird
<mmcc> of course that was called 0.5.0 too
<mmcc> where did you start from with your changes?
<mmcc> anyway, it's a one line fix
<dobey> i made the changes in trunk originally, and just pulled the patches into the ubuntu package for the nightlies ppa
<dobey> none of my changes included changing the script
<dobey> for that tarball, i just applied all the patches in the tree where i made the source packages to upload to the ppa, tweaked the setup.py for the version number, and did sdist
<dobey> anyway, i do need to go now
<mmcc> ok, I can let you go. will email you the fix and a question
<dobey> alright
<dobey> have a good evening
<dobey> later
<mmcc> 'night
 * briancurtin done.
<briancurtin> i may be around a bit later, have to take off
<mmcc> ugly… can't patch (actually un-patch) functions that pyobjc has mapped to native objc methods
<mmcc> but I can wrap them with one-line plain python functions and patch those. just ugly
#ubuntuone 2012-10-25
<mandel> morning!
<karni> Morning!
<Laney> Hey, is there any way I can connect a shared folder on U1 with a differently named folder locally?
<Laney> I have my music on U1 as Music, and on my PC the same stuff is in /srv/music; would like to keep the two in sync.
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :)
<JamesTait> Laney, sounds like you need someone familiar with ubuntuone-client, which is not me. :(
<JamesTait> Laney, I'm trying to track down someone who can help you.
<Laney> JamesTait: Ta
<rye> Laney: Ubuntu One client at the moment does not allow adding the folders outside $HOME directory and it is not following symlinks so I am afraid it won't be possible to synchronize /srv/music
<Laney> ah, sad
<rye> Laney: When you say you have "music on U1 as Music", what do you mean?
<Laney> that's the folder name
<JamesTait> Laney, so you set up ~/Music as a synchronised folder?
<Laney> JamesTait: No, I once synced it from ~/Music to U1, but now it's a symlink to a different drive
 * JamesTait nods
<mandel> Laney, so there is an issue with adding support for things outside $HOME because it could mean that is in a diff physical volume
<mandel> Laney, that adds lots of problems, for example, ensure that when you unmount it we understand the right thing and not that you deleted the share
<mandel> Laney, and we don't follow symlinks for the same reason
<Chipaca> Laney: hold it, you added ~/Music/, then replaced it with a symlink?
<gatox> good morning
<Chipaca> Laney: tell me more
<Laney> Chipaca: It's a new installation
<Chipaca> mandel: we don't follow symlinks, but the top dir of a udf might be different
<Laney> (I got an SSD and kept music on the HDD)
<Chipaca> Laney: question, will it *always* be mounted at /srv/music?
<Laney> yes
<Chipaca> Laney: keep in mind that if ever the machine comes up with it unmounted and the u1 syncdaemon sees that, it'll say "oh, he's deleted all the files while i was away", and sync the deletion everywhere
<Chipaca> Laney: so i have to ask again, will it **always** be there? :)
<Laney> Chipaca: well, as always as it's possible to be (until the hard drives both break at once)
<Laney> it's mounted from fstab
<Chipaca> ah
<Chipaca> question, is there a reason you're not mounting it on ~/Music directly?
<Laney> and RAID1
<Laney> yes, because there's other things on the drive that aren't music
<Chipaca> question, is there a reason you're not bind-mounting it to ~/Music?
<Laney> it's just a big partition with some top level folders for data
<Chipaca> you can bind-mount from fstab also
<Laney> I suppose I could bind mount, yes
<Chipaca> Laney: otherwise, as i understand it, if you trick syncdaemon into thinking the toplevel folder exists already (say, bind-mount it once), then enable syncing of the folder from syncdaemon, then *quit syncdaemon* (maybe enter single-user mode just to be super safe), unmount it, and symlink it, syncdaemon should, as i understand it, not notice nor care
<Chipaca> Laney: here be dragons, and i haven't tested this myself
<Chipaca> the "don't follow symlink" rule is for things inside synced folders, not for synced folders themselves
<Laney> Chipaca: I can probably bind-mount, if that will work
<Chipaca> it does feel like the safer option to me
<Laney> let's try
<Chipaca> less likely to accidentally delete or move a mountpoint than a symlink
<Laney> Chipaca: Is it still known/expected to get timeouts on the streaming player for large collections, btw?
<Laney> 504 Gateway Time-out
<Chipaca> Laney: hold that thought
<Chipaca> beuno: ping. ^
<Laney> beuno gave me a special link last time, but I (a) forgot it and (b) thought it was obsolete (re: the mail to warthogs a month or so ago)
<Chipaca> Laney: when we went live we nuked the bootstrapping, but i thought we'd recreated it for everybody
 * Laney nods
<Chipaca> Laney: apparently we haven't, so beuno will sprinkle his magic dust. And soon (soon!) things will be Magic and Just Work As They Should.
<Laney> bind-mounting seems good btw :-)
<Chipaca> k
<Chipaca> if it messes things up and you want to go symlink, i'd say try with a small throwaway synced folder first
<Laney> ya
<Chipaca> and let me know how it goes :)
<ralsina> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<ralsina> hola gatox
<beuno> Laney, remind me what your sso email is?
<Laney> beuno: iain@orangesquash.org.uk - but it looks already fixed?
 * beuno triple checks
 * Laney can play songs now anyway
<beuno> right, it is
<Laney> :-)
<beuno> I shoould overlseep more often
<Laney> I wish I could click the column headers to reorder search results ;)
<karni> hi ralsina o/
<ralsina> hi karni!
<gatox> ralsina, my spider sense says that you want to do a code review :P https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/new-share-design/+merge/131397
<ralsina> gatox: sure!
<gatox> ralsina, awesome.... my spider sense  is working \o/
<ralsina> gatox: hehe
<ralsina> gatox: I could ruin spider man for you by mentioning it's a very obvious analogy for puberty ;-)
<gatox> mmmm didn't understand that part.... and i'm not sure if i want
<gatox> jejej
<ralsina> gatox: you really don't :-)
<gatox> jejeje
<dobey> lol
<mandel> ralsina, new super bug #1071327 ;)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1071327 in Nux "StaticCairoText makes NUX get into an infinte loop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1071327
<ralsina> mandel: yay
<gatox> wow
<dobey> hmm
<karni> o_O
<mandel> ralsina, we are getting there :)
<ralsina> mandel: I wonder where there is
<mandel> ralsina, though, that blocks us a little with the payment, I found a bug with log labels, which I tried to fix using setMaxwidth, and the booom!
<ralsina> mandel: well, an infinite loop makes sense if cairo can't actually deliver a text layout that's smaller than that
<ralsina> mandel: I have seen similar errors in typesetting
<mandel> ralsina, yes.. but the funny thing is that it can
<mandel> ralsina, so, the real problem is that you cannot set the width of the layout AND the width of the text
<mandel> ralsina, we have a work around which is to set the width of all the elements in the layout, not ideal but if we are late will get use there on time
<mmcc> hi folks - looks like my home internet may have fixed itself. I guess it just took a nap.
<mmcc> briancurtin, could you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-windows-installer/calling-mr-scripty/+merge/130182 when you get a chance? It's that tweak to let u1trial work on windows without a manual hack to add comtypes
<briancurtin> mmcc: will do
<dobey> hey mmcc
<dobey> mmcc: any more luck with my branch/pyflakes btw?
<mmcc> dobey, yeah - did you get my email? A quick one line fix in buildout.cfg makes it work
<mmcc> except now it doesn't complain about 80 char lines, is that intentional (it confused me)
<gatox> briancurtin, dobey if you can please: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/fix-tests-jenkins/+merge/131429
<briancurtin> gatox: nice, i'll have a look
<dobey> mmcc: what do you mean it doesn't complain? pyflakes never did; pep8 complains about line length though
<dobey> gatox: that just moves the method to a different class? and for some reason changes the argument to "pattern" from "name" but the docstring isn't updated with the argument name
<mmcc> dobey, oh, hm, right. I wasn't running pep8 when I was testing it. I guess my emacs error-highlighting is broken then
<mmcc> so never mind that part. the diff in the email does work, in any case
<mmcc> brb
<gatox> dobey, docstring updated
<gatox> dobey, the problem was that the  method was defined in the wrong place
<dobey> gatox: how did the tests pass in tarmac and locally for people?
<gatox> dobey, because everyone was running the tests on linux.... and this was in the windows part
<dobey> gatox: then how does this fix the tests in nightlies (which are obviously on linux)?
<gatox> dobey, this fix the tests on windows as the bug says..... the nightlies part, that is in the comment....... i wasn't able to reproduce it
<ralsina> team, mumble in 1'
<dobey> oh crap
<mandel> ralsina, I can't make it :)(
<ralsina> mandel: ack
<mandel> that is a sad face, I promise!
<ralsina> gatox, dobey, mvo, briancurtin, mmcc
<mvo> me
<briancurtin> on my way to mumble, not starting up nicely for some reason
<mvo> ups, team call, hold on a sec
<briancurtin> i'm going to reboot...mumble doesn't want to work
<mmcc> d'oh, be right there
<ralsina> COME ON :-)
<ralsina> dobey?
<briancurtin> reconfiguring mumble...
<briancurtin> anyone else having issues connecting to the server? i'm getting "a referral was returned from the server" message on startup
<mmcc> briancurtin, no issues here
<briancurtin> haha...i wonder if it has to do with the certs i manually removed from my system to test what i was working on
<briancurtin> yep, certificate issue...
<dobey> mmcc: ah, actually, i need to make a new pyflakes i guess. i see why the args for main is there, and it makes no sens to me
<mmcc> dobey, ok, huh.
<dobey> it's a patch, which isn't from upstream, and which seems to have no rationale in the debian/changelog for pyflakes. so i'll remove it and rebuild the tarball
<dobey> doh, i need to add all my other accounts to evolution so i can send mail for them :-/
<karni> Started "normally"/earlier today, I will EOD now. Need to run. I'm travelling tomorrow on a train, will send out an e-mail to ubunet
<karni> Have a great weekend, all! And have great holiday, ralsina :)
<mvo> bye karni
<karni> o/
<dobey> bye karni
 * gatox lunch
<mmcc> brb, have to watch the kid for a couple minutes
<dobey> mmcc: uploaded pyflakes tarball without that weird patch. if you could try my branch again to verify it works, when you return, that would be awesome.
<dobey> ok, i'm off to get lunch. bbiab
<ralsina> Off for lunch & banks, wil be back in (hopefully) 90'
<mandel> ralsina, where you in a plain recently, right? http://bit.ly/XmGa0z
<mmcc> not back yet, but had a sec - dobey your new package works (without my buildout.cfg tweak.)
<mmcc> I could still use a couple reviews for u1-client: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-client/add-downloads-to-menudata/+merge/131231 and https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-client/no-multi-add-recents-fix-1069953/+merge/131233
<gatox> back
<gatox> mmcc, we can exchange reviews if you want
 * gatox really needs reviews jeje
<mmcc> gatox I'm reviewing your cp files search branch now
<gatox> awesome!
<gatox> mmcc, i'll take the menuddata one
<gatox> mmcc, this add the download data to the sync-menu everywhere?
<mmcc> gatox - what do you mean by everywhere?
<gatox> mmcc, nothing, i see it does..... also, this can be tested on linux with d-feet
<gatox> consuming the dbus service from there
<mmcc> gatox - looks like we missed something in the u1-client ipc for your new search_files call to work on mac & win: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1305374/
<mmcc> this IPC code, man, I just don't know
<gatox> mmcc, already fixed in this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/fix-tests-jenkins/+merge/131429 if you want to review it
<mmcc> gatox, great! looking now
<dobey> sigh, email
<dobey> mmcc: care to approve my branch then if it works for you now? :)
<mmcc> btw gatox, I noticed that the u1client search-filter branch still had this commented line in it: " #basename = os.path.basename(p)" in filesystem_manager.py line 1374. since fix-tests-jenkins is a cleanup branch should we fix that in there?
<mmcc> dobey, oh, yeah sure
<gatox> mmcc, ok
<gatox> mmcc, done
<mmcc> great, thanks gatox
<gatox> oops!! the departure time is not the one that i thought..... i will need to leave one hour earlier
 * gatox almost misses his flight
<briancurtin> gatox: i owe you a review from earlier - i'll make sure to get to it
<gatox> briancurtin, thx
<mmcc> gatox, so you have to go now? have a safe flight. I'm +1 on both these, fyi
<gatox> mmcc, i'll be here for a while....... but yep..... in around 30 min or so
<gatox> mmcc, awesome for the +1 :D
<gatox> mmcc, i'm running the tests for your branch.... code seems ok
<mmcc> although the bug title and branch title is confusing :P - "files that were shared during the time controlpanel was open" - but we're searching files that aren't shared, right?
<briancurtin> mmcc: i think you were also seeing the "file sync starting..." showing up forever on windows?
<mmcc> briancurtin, yes I was, maybe…
<briancurtin> i'm seeing it right now, KeyError inside tritcask that looks like it hung up the whole SD
<briancurtin> fun times
<mmcc> briancurtin I think in my case it was the issue with the log files being owned so I can't rotate them
<briancurtin> ah yeah
<mmcc> I hacked around that by setting the log file size to BIGNUM
<mmcc> because I think you mentioned it was only an issue when running from source
<gatox> mmcc, +1 to this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-client/add-downloads-to-menudata/+merge/131231
<mmcc> gatox great, thanks!
<mmcc> gatox, the other one is really short… I'll understand if you have to leave tho
<gatox> mmcc, give me a couple of minutes.... and i'll try to look at it
<dobey> grr, wtf evolution
<briancurtin> anyone knowledgeable in tritcask? wondering what a proper behavior would be when receiving this KeyError - https://pastebin.canonical.com/77268/ - log it, return None, make sure everything else up the chain will handle None?
<gatox> briancurtin, you can ask verterok
<briancurtin> verterok: any opinion on the above paste? i'm seeing this on startup on Windows
<briancurtin> i think this is causing me to be stuck in local rescan
<verterok> briancurtin: looking
<dobey> are there branches about to land in u1client?
<verterok> briancurtin: looks like the metadata for a share is missing
<verterok> briancurtin: isn't a tritcask error perse
<verterok> briancurtin: local rescan is failing because it's unable to find the medata for a share/volume
<mmcc> dobey: yes, a few.
<briancurtin> verterok: interesting. i'll further into it
<mmcc> dobey well, maybe not approved and waiting to land but there are a few in line - why?
<dobey> mmcc: because my cp branch will require a new build of nightlies to be installed, in order to land; and given that nightlies have failed to build since gatox's share-files branch, there's a bit of a problem :)
<mmcc> aha. well, his branch to fix that should be able to land soon… I just approved it
<mmcc> IIRC it does need one more
<dobey> well i don't think it fixes the test failure in nightlies
<mmcc> oh, ok. what's that one?
<dobey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/1070991/comments/1
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1070991 in Ubuntu One Client "Tests broken in windows cause of the search filter branch" [Undecided,In progress]
<mmcc> yeah, huh. those seem like different bugs
<dobey> or not
<dobey> test isolation issues can seem that way, and totally not be :)
<mmcc> well, I remember thinking when I reviewed that branch that I wasn't sure all those path name tests would pass on windows, but I thought a 'windows review' was pending from someone else. I should've just checked myself :(
<mmcc> so I'm doing that now
<dobey> man, amazon picks some odd 'genre' tags for their mp3s sometimes it seems
<mmcc> ugh, every ipc test is timing out on windows
<gatox> mmcc, +1 to the other one.......
<mmcc> gatox, great - thanks!
<gatox> and nowwwww i need to run to the airport!! byeeeee.... see you on monday people
<mmcc> and have a good trip!
<briancurtin> bye gatox
<gatox> thx.... bye!
<mmcc> dobey yeah, I guess that branch might fix the nightlies issue after all. maybe our test dbus bus instance is ignoring that error and just returning []?
<dobey> not sure
<dobey> if it still fails i'll open another bug and i guess look into it myself, since he's gone til monday now
<dobey> brb, gotta run real quick.
<dobey> bah. it still fails :(
<briancurtin> back in a bit - late lunch
 * briancurtin back
<briancurtin> ralsina: i figured out the cert thing, just need to clean it up to actually be usable (it's hardcoding some paths just so i could get it going).
<ralsina> briancurtin: cool!
<dobey> nice
<dobey> bah
<dobey> it's almost like this test is somehow talking to an actual instance of ubuntuone-syncdaemon, rather than the fake service in the tests; but only in the nightlies builds
<dobey> sigh
<briancurtin> ralsina: since you are going to be gone, what are the guidelines we need to follow for the windows release? is there anything more needed than this cert stuff, working tests, and a sign off from QA, or are there other things we are waiting on?
<ralsina> briancurtin: that is enough
<ralsina> briancurtin: in an ideal world, it would have diego's improved shares tab but that's not going into stable-4
<ralsina> briancurtin: so we may have to do a 4.1 or whatever in a few weeks
<briancurtin> ralsina: alright. i'm currently seeing an issue where local rescan fails and hangs SD because of some metadata mismatch. im going to try the cert branch in a clean VM to see that it's truly working
<ralsina> briancurtin: ack
<dobey> ok, i am about to propose a branch that just skips this test, because i can't tell what the heck is going on; not sure how to debug further; and gatox is gone til monday
<dobey> and i want to get the pyflakes switch done already
<mmcc> dobey it's just one test? I thought it was a bunch that were failing…?
<dobey> no, just the one
<ralsina> dobey: I'll rubberstamp it
<ralsina> dobey: as long as you file a bug about it ;-)
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/skip-search-files-test/+merge/131484
<dobey> yes i already filed the bug. was going to fix it, but then saw it was a bit too weird to fix quickly
<ralsina> dobey: maybe the nightlies will sleep it off over the weekend
<ralsina> dobey: our build slaves may just be tired
<dobey> nope
<dobey> it's definitely a problem; just not sure whate exactly, as it's quite odd. it is however, also quite odd that *only* that test fails in this way
<dobey> and doh, i totally just forgot to import the skipTest call
<dobey> and actually, now i spot another issue in that test, which should have been caught in review :-/
<ralsina> I have been doing crappy reviews for at least a week :-(
 * ralsina slaps himself into shape... oh, wait, vacations start in 5 minutes.
<dobey> paths with hardcoded / separators in them
<dobey> well, feel free to rubberstamp https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/skip-search-files-test/+merge/131484 too :)
<mmcc> dobey, I saw those paths too but they don't cause a problem on windows,so …
<dobey> mmcc: well, the test was failing on windows, so… :)
<dobey> and still failing apparently :-/
<mmcc> I'm confused. I saw no failures due to path issues, only IPC timeouts…
<mmcc> (on windows)
<mmcc> i wonder if I was testing the right test_tools.py
<mmcc> I did selective testing because the timeouts were screwing up the whole build
<mmcc> and of course there are two test_tools.py
 * mmcc goes back to windows
<mmcc> oh, before ralsina leaves - would anyone complain if I used mock (not mocker) in the new cocoa-menu project? I'm going to have to mock out a lot of Cocoa and it was starting to get big
<ralsina> mmcc: I can never get those two straight
<ralsina> mmcc: yes to the one that is going to be in the stdlib in 3.x
<ralsina> mmcc: the one done by our friend and coworker mfoord, IIRC
<dobey> mmcc: yeah it's fine to use python-mock there
<mmcc> mock is the stdlib one
<mmcc> great, that's going to be much nicer
<ralsina> and no to the one done by another friend and coworker, that we used before, and that drived me nuts with useless failures whenever I moved a line
<dobey> mocker
 * ralsina starts writing mockest
<ralsina> dobey: STAMP on skip-search-files-test
<dobey> yay
<ralsina> EOW for me, people
<dobey> bye ralsina
<ralsina> I will be around for a little bit tomorrow very early, then just email, then back on thursdays, then at the sprint
<ralsina> if you REALLY need me, I will leave a phone number somewhere as soon as I have one
 * ralsina goes pack
<briancurtin> enjoy your time off!
<ralsina> thanks briancurtin!
<dobey> mmcc: can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu-sso-client/lint-roller/+merge/131016 now that fixed pyflakes bits are in for buildout?
<mmcc> dobey yeah sure.
<briancurtin> "yeah sure, or yes sir"
 * mmcc doesn't get it
<briancurtin> from Super Troopers
<briancurtin> and mmcc i still owe that review for mr.scripty. if i dont get to it by EOD i'll have it first thing tomorrow
<mmcc> o rite. I really need to re-watch super troopers again. It's been too long
<mmcc> no big hurry on mrscripty
<dobey> ok, need to roll. later all
<dobey> mmcc: approved your two client branches btw
<dobey> ok, really bye :)
<mmcc> thanks!
<mmcc> and bye
<ralsina> dobey: silly question... what do you think of this monitor http://www.ebay.com/itm/ACHIEVA-Shimian-QH270-Lite-Quad-HD-FREE-Voltage-Monitor-2560x1440-16-9-D-Sub-NEW-/280928105274?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item41689eb33a
<mmcc> ok, time to go for me. so far, liking mock a bunch. might come back tonight, or just start early tomorrow
#ubuntuone 2012-10-26
<dobey> ralsina: it's quite large, and has a huge bezel it would appear. and dpi is about the same as a 1080p 22". not something i'd buy, but if it's actually IPS, and only $250, then at least it's not a bad price for that.
<JamesTait> Happy Friday, folks! :)
<rye> mandel: i have to restart bip
<rockstar> me
<briancurtin> me
<mvo> me
<mmcc> me
<rockstar> I think there are a ton of us on holiday and the sprint.
<briancurtin> yeah i think thats everyone
<rockstar> DONE: Fetching artists and albums from the rest api
<rockstar> TODO: The rest of the rest api
<rockstar> BLOCKED: No
<rockstar> NEXT: briancurtin
<briancurtin> DONE: got certs working from a local file, looked into metadata issue that's causing SD to hang in local rescan
<briancurtin> TODO: test on VMs that the cert fix is good, clean it up a bit more
<briancurtin> NEXT: mvo
<mvo> DONE: upload new dbus-python with fix for top crasher #846044 into quantal-proposed, more playing with sqlite instead of xapian for the lens, lp:~mvo/newark/ubuntu-nexus7-installer-small-tweaks, a bit ubiquity sso poking and reading "ubiquity installer" spec for u1 design work hints
<mvo> next mmcc
<mmcc> DONE: reviews, tests for pyobjc menu using mock
<mmcc> TODO: more menu
<mmcc> BLOK: no
<mmcc> comments anyone?
<mmcc> wait, did we miss dobey
<mvo> and ralsina was also around a bit earlier
<ralsina> I am here but in an unofficial manner
<ralsina> IOW airports are boring
<mvo> haha
<dobey> oops
<dobey> DONE: team call, pyflakes tarball for buildout, branch landing, bug triage
<dobey> TODO: reviews
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<dobey> mmcc: can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-control-panel/lint-roller/+merge/131079 again now, as the other branches have landed? :)
<dobey> hurricane in november? wtf? :(
<mmcc> dobey, reviewing that now, sorry was afk for a sec
<mmcc> dobey, that branch needs an import tweak in controlpanel.backend to work with the sso lint-roller branch
<mmcc> the whole thing is in the mp comment, but it's just ubuntu_sso.utils.webclient.common instead of ubuntu_sso.utils.webclient
<dobey> eh? i thought i fixed those
<dobey> oh, i did; but forgot to commit/push them
<dobey> mmcc: pushed now
<mmcc> ok, checking again
<mmcc> what I wouldn't give for a xvfb-alike. a lot of these tests steal keyboard focus…
<mmcc> +1 dobey
<dobey> mmcc: are the qt display backends not pluggable or something? ie, is it not possible to run tests with the X backend and use xvfb on osx to run the control-panel/sso/etc tests?
<mmcc> dobey - good question. I don't know. I think I'd need to have a separate build of qt
<dobey> if we could just have one build of qt with both backends to switch between, we could then probably use xvfb
<dobey> we could probably also do the same on win32 if it's possible to have a single build of qt with the display backend just being a plug-in that we can specify in some way
<mmcc> hrm, when I was looking at the qt code, I didn't get the impression that it was pluggable like that…
<mmcc> lots of #ifdefs for platform-specific behavior
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> anyway, i guess i should go get lunch. bbiab
<dobey> oi
<mmcc> back, had to set up new uverse dsl box. It's actually a different model, so I'm hoping that means it works better
<briancurtin> mmcc: is this icon expected? http://i.imgur.com/kUP9E.png (bottom right, obv)
<mmcc> that macvim icon is definitely not expected
<chaselivingston> briancurtin: i think a restart will fix that
<mmcc> briancurtin what kind of mac do you have?
<briancurtin> whatever name stands for 10.7.5
<mmcc> that icon could mean that the os decided you can't run the app, but that should only be if you're on 10.5 or a 32-bit mac
<mmcc> I meant hardware, is it 32-bit only (core duo instead of core 2 duo or later?)
<briancurtin> its core 2 duo, its the black plastic macbook non-pro
<mmcc> huh. what happens when you try to run it?
<briancurtin> it runs fine
<chaselivingston> mmcc: i've seen other apps do that, not sure what causes it, but a restart usually fixes it
<mmcc> oh I see it in the background there :)
<briancurtin> i'll try the restart. i thought maybe that was an indicator that the app hadn't been approved, since it ends up asking you if you wish to run it since it was downloaded from the internet
<mmcc> does that icon show up if you open the Applications folder in the finder?
<mmcc> restarting is against my religion
<briancurtin> ah, it does not
<mmcc> some weird dock icon cache bug then, I guess
<briancurtin> restarting is my religion (lol windows)
<briancurtin> yeah, nothing to worry about then, although i guess if i follow my religion it'll work, just like every other windows problem
<mmcc> could always open the activity monitor and kill the "Dock" process
<mmcc> it'll auto-restart
<briancurtin> and there we go. magic
<mmcc> hooray
<mmcc> weird, I think I found a shortcoming in python-mock. I couldn't figure out how to do the equivalent of self.patch(SomeClass, 'some_method', lambda self, blah: self)
<mmcc> with mock, you can patch some_method, replacing it with a Mock object, then tell that Mock object to return something when it's called by assigning a function that returns something to the mock object's side_effect property, but then that side_effect function is not passed 'self'.
<mmcc> I needed to do this to work around the self=super().init(); return self idiom in objc. I can't call super().init() in a test (it relies on a built bundle), and I can't have it return anything other than self (so, can't return a mock, for instance).
<mmcc> anyway, self.patch still works so on to the next thing
<dobey> brb, gotta run for a few
<mmcc> argh, all that was unnecessary because apparently a pyobjc init won't return null even if the docs say it will? ugh
<dobey> hrmm
<mmcc> oh for crying out loud, new uverse box didn't fix it, already been down for one minute in the last 12 minutes
<mmcc> can't wait to get back on the phone with AT&T
<dobey> fun
<mmcc> yeah…
<briancurtin> is at&t your only option? comcast is garbage but seems to be the best, at least around here
<dobey> no fios?
<mmcc> well, we like the uverse tv service… when it works.
<mmcc> I was going to go see if fios was available last time you mentioned it but then my internet died :(
<dobey> heh :(
<mmcc> not served by verizon
<mmcc> ok, time for lunch. We're going out, so might be a little long. I'll be working tonight, so if you need me to review something, leave it here and I'll do it overnight.
<briancurtin> enjoy
<mmcc> (and I'm going to have to call AT&T after lunch, so who knows)
<briancurtin> glad i said enjoy before that last message
<dobey> heh
<mmcc> hah
<dobey> en-rage :)
<dobey> gah. stupid cold. makes it hurt to laugh so hard :(
<dobey> later all, have a good weekend everyone.
#ubuntuone 2012-10-27
<mmcc> ok, done writing tests for tonight. I really like mock's Mock objects, and the patch decorators are nice, if a little weird to read. Lots of decoration on methods always looks strange to me…
#ubuntuone 2013-10-21
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Apple Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-10-22
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy CAPS LOCK DAY! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-10-23
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Mole Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-10-24
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy World Development Information Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-10-25
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy (or should that be grumpy?) Sourest Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-10-26
<sorgener> Hi. Once, U1 stopped noticing changes made to the directory. It was after Time Capsule archivization was ongoing. OSX Mavericks
#ubuntuone 2014-10-25
<riccardosalerno> !list
<ubot5> riccardosalerno: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubot5 !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubot5 !alis ».
<riccardosalerno> « /msg ubot5 !alis »
<riccardosalerno> exit
